# Evolution



## omerta2010 (May 14, 2010)

I'm going to ramble and start tracking my diet and cardio as I go from 260 to 200. 

Tyler Durton (Fight Club): "You have to know the answer to this question! If you died right now, how would you feel about your life? "

My ultimate goal is to answer with "awesome" but I know I have a long way before I can.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2010)

Was a pretty good weekend.

Friday: Step Mill 65 Minutes Intervals alternating 3 to 5
Saturday: Step Mill 60 Minutes Level 3


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2010)

Monday 5/17/10:
Step Mill: 60 minutes level 4

Food:
1 x Detour Low Sugar Protein Bar
1 x Can Albacore Tuna w/Mayo
1 x protein shake 50g protein no sugar.

Will update as I eat more.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Monday 5/17/10:
> Step Mill: 60 minutes level 4
> 
> Food:
> ...



Was that breakfast? 

What protein brand do you use? I've tried just about everything.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2010)

I'm trying to eat something every 3-4hrs. 
So the bar was breakfast on the way to work.
Protein Shake was a betweener 
Then tuna for lunch.

I'm experimenting with protein powders but the current batch is the Syntrax Nectar, I put a shaker in the freezer for a couple hours to get the water ice cold and it ends up tasting almost like a slushe. (bad spelling)

I used to really like isopure when I was watching my carbs, but this is much more affordable.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2010)

Finished yesterday's food with:

Another protein shake 50G, sipped on this for about an hour.
1 x can of chicken with mayo and pesto 

and that was it for yesterday.

Today at the gym did 60 minutes step mill on interval level 4

Started taking Redline Hardcore Ultra today, took 2 before the gym and sweat more than I can remember. I had been taking the Ultra 6 Black and at least the sweating and focus wasn't the same as it was today. I'll keep my opinion going on this.

Food:

Breakfast:
1 x low sugar detour protein bar
1 x protein shake 50g
2 x tuna with mayo, I'll nibble on this throught the afternoon to help keep the hunger down. for some reason I'm really hungry today.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 19, 2010)

Finished yesterday's food with:

1.5 Chicken Breasts with about a cup of rice.


Today at the gym did 60 minutes on the eliptical setting was "random"

Redline Hardcore Ultra: 
Took 1 last night before leaving work and couldn't tell any energy difference
Took 2 before the gym this morning and sweat more than I can remember. I can tell when I take 2 at a time there is a definate energy boost. 


Food:
Breakfast:
1 x thin bagel
1 x detour low sugar bar
1 x can chicken with mayo and about 10 triscuits


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2010)

Finished yesterday's food with:

1 Chicken Breasts with about a cup of rice.


Today at the gym did 60 minutes on the step mill level 4

Redline Hardcore Ultra: 
Took 2 last night before leaving work and I think I need to not call it energy boost as much as it's a focus and elevated energy but without that major spike or the type that keeps you from sleeping.

Took 2 before the gym this morning and the crazy sweating continues. 


Food:
Breakfast:
1 x detour low sugar bar
1 x can chicken with mayo


----------



## Marat (May 20, 2010)

Omerta, welcome to IM

Just something I noticed -- your calories appear to be extremely low. What  macros are you running?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 24, 2010)

Hi M11, thanks for checking out my journal.

I honestly haven't been keeping track of macro's or calories. I have been making sure to keep the protein as high as possible as I know my body reacts well to low/cycling of carbs.

I've been struggling to keep the eating consistent while at work, so that is one of my priorities this week.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 24, 2010)

Friday: Step Mill - Level 3 -15 minutes, Level 4 - 35 Minutes, Level 5 - 10 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (May 24, 2010)

Goal for the week: Level 5 - 60 minutes

Monday: 

Step Mill: 60 Minutes Level 4

Food:
1 x Granola Bar
1 x Can tuna with mayo
1 x shake with 50g protein
1 x can chicken with mayo


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2010)

Finished yesterday with a banked potato with about 2 tablespoons of ranch.

Tuesday:
Step Mill: Interval Level 4 to Level 5, 60 minutes

Food:
1 x detour low carb (on the way home from the gym)
1 x granola bar
1 x can chicken with mayo


----------



## omerta2010 (May 26, 2010)

Finished Yesterday with a salad with a grilled chicken breast.

Wednesday:
Eliptical - random level 9 60 minutes 
(I have to do the eliptical for a bit as my knees are starting to hurt doing the step mill, I'll take a couple days away from it and try again on monday)

Food:
1 x detour low carb
1 x can tuna with mayo
1 x shake with 50g protein


----------



## omerta2010 (May 27, 2010)

Finished Yesterday with a turkey sandwich.

Thursday:
Eliptical - Interval incline 4-11 - 60 minutes

Food:
1 x detour low carb
1 x shake with 50g protein
1 x can chicken


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 1, 2010)

Long Weekend but back at it now:

Tuesday: 60 minutes step mill level 4 (knee felt really good so I'm going to stick with level 4 for a week or so to see if that helps build more stability)

Food: 
1 x detour low carb
1 x can chicken
1 x can tuna


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 2, 2010)

Finished day with a roast beef sandwich

Wed: 60 minutes step mill level 4

Food:
1 x detour low carb
1 x shake with 50G protein
1 x large chef salad
1 x can chicken


----------



## Marat (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to give another shot at urging you to re-evaluate your diet. It appears as though you are getting far fewer protein and total calories than you need.

Also, I'd highly recommend dropping the protein bars -- they are just a terrible source of nutrition.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 2, 2010)

M11, do you have a site you reccomend to calculate the macro's. 

I think my body is adjusting to the current majoy calorie deficit I've been in, over the last 2 weeks I've only been losing 1lb/week while leading up to that I'd been averaging 5 lbs/week.

I'm going to have to come up with a goal for the macro's as soon as possible.

In July I'm going to add in weights and start splitting my hour 50/50 weights to cardio so I'm going to have to work on figuring out what type of split and I think I'm going to concentrate on compound excercises since I only have 30 minutes/day.

I'm going to throw some idea's out in here and closer to july i'll put it all together.

Do you think I'd be better off going with a protein shake instead of the bar? I just don't have enough time between the gym and going to work to make regular food.


----------



## Marat (Jun 2, 2010)

fitday.com is very popular. If you have an iPhone/iTouch, the FatSecret app is fantastic. Check out the link in my signature to get an idea of where your macros should be at. 

And yes, a whey shake would be a much better alternative than the detour bars.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll have to check out fitday.com today and see if I can't work up a plan.

Have 3 more bars to finish then I'll stop buying them and switch to shakes:

Yesterday had another roast beef sandwich (finished leftovers)

Thur: 60 minutes step mill

Food:
1 x detour bar (only 2 left)
1 x protein shake 50g protein
1 x can tuna

I'm going to do some research today and try to start seting up some macro goals and post them here. Will try to start the new plan for food tomorrow morning. 

M11, I do appreciate your advice. I think I've been to focused on getting back to it to make sure I'd stick with it. 

Now it's time to get a real plan in place.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

So according to fit day, without the gym I have an average of 3300 calories to maintain, so the daily gym sessions should bring that up to say 3800-3900.

So if I shoot for say 1500-2000 deficit and just be patient and know I'll get the weight off

I'm going to shoot for: 
200-250g protein, so 800-1000 calories from protein
75-90g fat, 675-810 calories from Fat
75-100g carbs, 300-400 calories from Carbs

So on the low end I'd have roughly a 1775/day to 2210/day so if I follow this using fitday I should keep burning fat. 

I will be doing some things to try to keep my body from adapting, ex: weekends lower the fat and increase the carbs. and throught the week play with the fat and carbs to keep my body guessing. All the time though staying under maintenance for total calories.

I'll start this tomorrow morning.


----------



## Marat (Jun 3, 2010)

You'd be better served establishing your maintenance through experience rather than a calculator. Additionally, a deficit that large is pretty extreme -- something like 500/day would be a bit more prudent unless you are scheduling in refeeds. Nonetheless, give those macros a shot and you can make adjustments from there. 

Also, I'd recommend riding out the same strategy as far as you can before you start tinkering.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2010)

Very true, I was just putting what it said down. The split is what I've decided to do. I normally don't care about calories as much as making sure I take in enough protein as I'd like to keep as much muscle as possible until I start the weights.

Yesterday ended up with: 1600calories with 190/74/9 (P/F/C)

The weekend would be considered refeeds as those days all meals are with my wife and always have at least one meal of pizza, plus a cheat meal in those 2 days. 

The tinkering is more for my sanity because I know if I go to long without mixing up carbs I can become very crabby and hard to live with. But sprinkled and mixing them in seems to keep me much more even tempered. (or so the wife says)

Cardio today was: 60 minutes level 4 stepmill. the knee seems to be feeling much better after this week. Next I'll try some more intervals next week and see how that feels.


----------



## Marat (Jun 4, 2010)

Why go so low with the carbs?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2010)

It just ended up that way. I'm thinking about making sandwiches with my tuna and chicken mixtures as that would help bring the calories up as well as bring up the carbs to a more reasonable level. 

The link in your signature is really good info, thanks for reccomending it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Friday food: 1800 calories with 190/84/16 (P/F/C)
Saturday: guessing as couldn't find nutrition for fitday on some of what I ate 3100 calories 100/120/300 (P/F/C)
Sunday: guessing again:  2500 calories with 85/68/375 (P/F/C)

I really need to figure out how to get my wife and I into better eating habits on the weekends during the week it flows smoothly but the weekends even make me feel like crap.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Monday 6/7: Step Mill 28 minutes on level 4 intervals, and 32 minutes level 5 intervals

Knee felt alright so we'll try level 5 all 60 tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

Monday 6/7/10: 1744 calories with 179/82/47 (P/F/C)

Tuesday 6/8/10: Step Mill 28 minutes level 5 intervals, 32 minutes level 6 intervals.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuesday 6/8/10: 1300 calories with 121/48/45 (P/F/C) (way to many meetings yesterday so I ended up missing a meal and the whole eating schedule was off)

Wed: 6/9/10: Eliptical 60 minutes interval 4 to 10 incline resistance 8-9


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2010)

Monday 6/9/10: 1735 calories with 158/85/60 (P/F/C)

Tuesday 6/10/10: Step Mill 32 minutes level 6 intervals, 28 minutes steady state level 6


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 11, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Monday 6/9/10: 1735 calories with 158/85/60 (P/F/C)
> 
> Tuesday 6/10/10: Step Mill 32 minutes level 6 intervals, 28 minutes steady state level 6



Oops should have been: 
Wednesday: 6/9/10: 1735 calories with 158/85/60 (P/F/C)

Thursday 6/10/10: Step Mill 32 minutes level 6 intervals, 28 minutes steady state level 6


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 11, 2010)

Friday 6/11/10 - knee hurting like hell so did Eliptical 60 minutes interval 4 to 10 incline resistance 7


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

Monday 6/14/10 - lazy ass, ate good but couldn't get out of bed. Felt it best to rest the knee.

Tuesday 6/15/10: Knee felt much better so did step mill 60 minutes intervals level 4.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm starting to think I am trying to push myself to fast, aka going to increases every day on the step mill and as a result keep having problems with my knee. I'm going to scale it back and slowly build up, say add 5 minutes of the next level each workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

I need to start working on the workout's that I'm going to start in July, the big catch is I need to find substitutions for some of my main lifts I used to do.

I have 2 compressed discs Partial L3, L4, and L5 in my lower back so it's time to get inventive:

These are the ones I can't do anymore, at least in the beginning and once I get over the fear of injury may be able to ease back into some:

Squat, front and rear
Deadlift
Still Legged Deads
Barbell Shrugs

Part of me wonders if one of the wide lifting belts would immobilize the lower back enough to allow me to do some of these.

I'll post what I come with this week to try to get everything squared away early for next month.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wed: 6/16/10: StepMill 60 minutes invervals, level 4 low, and level 5 high


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thursday: 6/17/10: stepmill steady level 4 x 24 minutes level 5 x 36minutes

I'm catching the lifting bug, may start a week earlier but we'll see.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Finally stepped on the scale today, down to 240 not coming off as fast as I'd like but it's still progress. 

I haven't been this lean in about 6 yrs. Plus the back pain is minimal so I've been able to cut back on the heavy meds.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 18, 2010)

Friday: 6/18/10: step mill intervals 60 minutes low=4, high = 5.5


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Gen 1 Workout proposal*

So here is what I think I'm going to start with:

*Monday:*
Chest
Hammer Strength Flat
Hammer Strength Incline
Dumbbell Flyes
Cable Crossovers

*Tuesday:*
Back
Dumbbell Pullovers
Deadlift (fuck it I???ll start light and go until the back can???t handle the weight)
Hammer Strength Close Grip Rows
Dumbbell/Barbell Shrugs

*Thursday:*
Shoulders
Military Press
Laterals
Reverse Flyes sitting on an incline bench so the back is supported (alternate to bent over flyes)
Arms
Barbell Curls
Dumbbell Curls on Incline Bench
Skull Crushers
Cable Pressdown

*Friday:*
Legs
Front Squats (fuck it I???ll start light and go until the back can???t handle the weight)
Leg Extensions
Stiff Legged Deadlifts (or good mornings if I can get the form right) 
Leg Curls 
Seated Calf Raises


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Finally stepped on the scale today, down to 240 *not coming off as fast as I'd like but it's still progress. *
> 
> I haven't been this lean in about 6 yrs. Plus the back pain is minimal so I've been able to cut back on the heavy meds.



That's my attitude, too. I'm on keto and have been losing about a pound and a half per week. 

Wishing you continued success, omerta!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2010)

Monday: (i'm such a wimp)
Chest
Hammer Strength Flat - 10x90, 6x140, 5x140, 8x90
Hammer Strength Incline - 8x90, 6x110, 6x110, 5x110
Hammer Strength Decline - 8x110, 8x110, 7x110, 7x110
Dumbbell Flyes - ran out of time

Cardio: stepmill 30 minutes x internval low=4, high = 6


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Curt,

Thanks for checking out my journal and for the kind words.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Changed things a bit based on the equipment we have at this gym.*

*Tuesday:
*Back
V grip pulldowns: 110x10, 160x6, 160x4, 130x8
Hammer Strength Rows: Warm-Up: 90x10, work sets: 180x8, 230x6, 230x4, 180x6
Deadlift: Warm-Up: 135x10 work sets: 185x8, 205x5, 205x5, 205x5 (I hate not going full strength but could really feel this in my discs will stick with the same weight and do more reps until I feel the back is stable enough to do more)

Barbell upright rows: 115x8, 115x8, 115x6 

cardio: step mill 30 minutes interval low=4 high = 6


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cardio day: stepmill level 4 60 minutes

I think I jumped the gun on worrying about the traps, yesterday I didn't realy feel anything in them, but this morning I can seriously tell the deads did a number on my whole upper back including the traps. 

I have to realize this is the first week lifting seriously in over 6 yrs, so I need to let it go and not stress until I'm at it for a while. Can't change it all in one week.  I can wish though.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Thursday:
*Shoulders
Dumbbell Overhead Press - 45x10, 55x6, 55x7, 45x8
Upright Rows - 75x8, 95x6, 85x6
Laterals - 20x10, 20x8, 20 x 8 (gotta work on form and at the same time I'm a wimp)
Reverse Flyes sitting on an incline bench - 20x8, 20x7, 20 x 7

Arms
Barbell Curls - 65x8, 75x6, 75x6
Dumbbell Curls on Incline Bench - 20x10, 20x7, 20x6
Skull Crushers - 50x12, 70x8, 70x8 (going to switch these to CG bench in a smith rack)
Cable Pressdown - 80x10, 70x6, 50x8

Admission:
I was that guy today, standing in the rack doing barbell curls. My gym sucks in terms of room, so unless I want to stand in front of a bench in the walkway the only place to do this is in the rack (with only 4 people in the weight room and nobody needing it). For a slight repreive I am curling olympic bar with plates not the short stubby bars.

Cardio: 30 minutes steady level 5


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Finished yesterday's food with:
> 
> 1 x can chicken with mayo and about 10 triscuits



Did someone say triscuits !!!??? Umm lovem !! 
You have to try the new balsamic vinegar ones ... they are to die for so watch out !! I have to agree with M11 in that your calorie count and levels are pretty low and the bars are crappy sources of protein. Make sure your whey is an isolate as it is easier to digest than a concentrate. Where is your fruit my love? Since when did fruit become a dirty word around here?! lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Did someone say triscuits !!!??? Umm lovem !!
> You have to try the new balsamic vinegar ones ... they are to die for so watch out !! I have to agree with M11 in that your calorie count and levels are pretty low and the bars are crappy sources of protein. Make sure your whey is an isolate as it is easier to digest than a concentrate. Where is your fruit my love? Since when did fruit become a dirty word around here?! lol


 
Triscuits rock, i never buy bread for work.

Before I started logging here I bought about 10 boxes of bars, once those are gone I'll switch to shakes only. Curt James mentioned a new brand that I'm going to have to check out.

When I was only doing cardio the calories were ok and I have leaned out considerably, but now that I added in the weights my body is telling me I need to bring up the calories, I've noticed that I'm hungry all the time at this level.

I've never been big on fruits and veggies, I take a good multi but also know I need to add them in one of these days.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Friday:
*Legs
Leg Press (single leg) weight is without sled weight added: 140x15, 140x8, 140x8, 140x8

Leg Extensions (single leg): 85x12,85x8,85x8,85x6

Stiff Legged Deadlifts: 95x10,105x8,105x8,105x8 
Leg Curls (single leg): 50x10,60x8,60x8,60x7

Seated Calf Raises : 135x20, 135x15, 135x15, 135x15


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Triscuits rock, i never buy bread for work.
> 
> Before I started logging here I bought about 10 boxes of bars, once those are gone I'll switch to shakes only. Curt James mentioned a new brand that I'm going to have to check out.
> 
> ...



I am relieved to see that you have brought weights back into the mix as you will see some good results. I am not a huge fan of cardio but it looks like thats your thang  Keep givin'er reagardless of what road you take you will get there ... enjoy the journey !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh weights and as you may have guessed heavy weights are the goal. But I had to shed the years of fat to be able to give them the dedication and respect they needed.

Thanks for checking up on me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

Boy re-reading that it's depressing that I had to get in shape to get in shape. Now that's a long way down the well. 

Anyway:
Monday: 
Chest
Hammer Strength Flat - Warmup:8x90 Work:8x140, 7x140, drop set: 4x140+4x90
Hammer Strength Incline - 8x110, 7x110, 5x110
Hammer Strength Decline - 8x110, 6x120, drop set: 4x120+3x110
Pec Dec- 10x80,6x110,6x100

Cardio: stepmill 30 minutes x internval low=4, high = 6


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, why is it that you only use machines for chest and arms?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

I work out alone in the mornings so no spotters around. And the room is empty so the most I've had in the room with me has been 4 people ever, and never the same ones to see if we could work out together.

Also with just getting back into it, I've had shoulder problems when I went all in on dumbell presses to fast so don't want to do anything to take away from my motivaction.

I figure withing a month or so, the inclines I'll switch to dumbbell. And if the shoulder feels good and solid I'll add in dumbell flye's.

I think you meant legs for the other and this may sound like an excuse but it's what I found on friday:

With the atrophy I suffered from the compressed discs I have a rather large strength difference between my left and right leg. So I decided to work then individually, until I can get the weak side strong enough so it doesn't cause problems with balance on squats. 

I've found a pretty interesting program on here that I may switch to after 1-2 months back into it. That is centered almost entirely on freeweights.

I like talking training so anything you have for opinions or suggestions I appreciate.

One of these days I'm going to post food again, but unlike many I'm not going to obsess over macro's. When I did that on fit day i spent more time figuring out what I wanted to eat for the day than eating.

Guess I'm old school.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Henry Rollins Story*

I believe that the definition of definition is reinvention. To not be
like you parents. To not be like your friends. To be yourself.
Completely.

When I was young I had no sense of myself. All I was, was a product of
all the fear and humiliation I suffered. Fear of my parents. The
humiliation of teachers calling me "garbage can" and telling me I'd be
mowing lawns for a living. And the very real terror of my fellow
students. I was threatened and beaten up for the color of my skin and
my size. I was skinny and clumsy, and when others would tease me I
didn't run home crying, wondering why. I knew all too well. I was
there to be antagonized. In sports I was laughed at. A spaz. I was
pretty good at boxing but only because the rage that filled my every
waking moment made me wild and unpredictable. I fought with some
strange fury. The other boys thought I was crazy.

I hated myself all the time. As stupid at it seems now, I wanted to
talk like them, dress like them, carry myself with the ease of knowing
that I wasn't going to get pounded in the hallway between classes.

Years passed and I learned to keep it all inside. I only talked to a
few boys in my grade. Other losers. Some of them are to this day the
greatest people I have ever known. Hang out with a guy who has had his
head flushed down a toilet a few times, treat him with respect, and
you'll find a faithful friend forever. But even with friends, school
sucked. Teachers gave me hard time. I didn't think much of them
either.

Then came Mr. Pepperman, my adviser. He was a powerfully built Vietnam
veteran, and he was scary. No one ever talked out of turn in his class.
Once one kid did and Mr. P. lifted him off the ground and pinned him to
the blackboard.

Mr. P. could see that I was in bad shape, and one Friday in October he
asked me if I had ever worked out with weights. I told him no. He told
me that I was going to take some of the money that I had saved and buy a
hundred-pound set of weights at Sears. As I left his office, I started
to think of things I would say to him on Monday when he asked about the
weights that I was not going to buy. Still, it made me feel special.
My father never really got that close to caring. On Saturday I bought
the weights, but I couldn't even drag them to my mom's car. An
attendant laughed at me as he put them on a dolly.

Monday came and I was called into Mr. P.'s office after school. He said
that he was going to show me how to work out. He was going to put me on
a program and start hitting me in the solar plexus in the hallway when I
wasn't looking. When I could take the punch we would know that we were
getting somewhere. At no time was I to look at myself in the mirror or
tell anyone at school what I was doing.

In the gym he showed me ten basic exercises. I paid more attention than
I ever did in any of my classes. I didn't want to blow it. I went home
that night and started right in. Weeks passed, and every once in a
while Mr. P. would give me a shot and drop me in the hallway, sending my
books flying. The other students didn't know what to think. More weeks
passed, and I was steadily adding new weights to the bar. I could sense
the power inside my body growing. I could feel it.

Right before Christmas break I was walking to class, and from out of
nowhere Mr. Pepperman appeared and gave me a shot in the chest. I
laughed and kept going. He said I could look at myself now. I got home
and ran to the bathroom and pulled off my shirt. I saw a body, not just
the shell that housed my stomach and my heart. My biceps bulged. My
chest had definition. I felt strong. It was the first time I can
remember having a sense of myself. I had done something and no one
could ever take it away. You couldn't say shit to me.

It took me years to fully appreciate the value of the lessons I have
learned from the Iron. I used to think that it was my adversary, that I
was trying to lift that which does not want to be lifted. I was wrong.
When the Iron doesn't want to come off the mat, it's the kindest thing
it can do for you. If it flew up and went through the ceiling, it
wouldn't teach you anything. That's the way the Iron talks to you. It
tells you that the material you work with is that which you will come to
resemble. That which you work against will always work against you.

It wasn't until my late twenties that I learned that by working out I
had given myself a great gift. I learned that nothing good comes
without work and a ceratin amount of pain. When I finish a set that
leaves me shaking, I know more about myself. When something gets bad, I
know it can't be as bad as that workout.

I used to fight the pain, but recently this became clear to me: pain is
not my enemy; it is my call to greatness. But when dealing with the
Iron, one must be careful to interpret the pain correctly. Most
injuries involving the Iron come from ego. I once spent a few weeks
lifting weight that my body wasn't ready for and spent a few months not
picking up anything heavier than a fork. Try to lift what you're not
prepared to and the Iron will teach you a little lesson in restraint and
self-control.

I have never met a truly strong person who didn't have self-respect. I
think a lot of inwardly and outwardly directed contempt passes itself
off as self-respect: the idea of raising yourself by stepping on
someone's shoulders instead of doing it yourself. When I see guys
working out for cosmetic reasons, I see vanity exposing them in the
worst way, as cartoon characters, billboards for imbalance and
insecurity. Strength reveals itself through character. It is the
difference between bouncers who get off strong-arming people and Mr.
Pepperman.

Muscle mass does not always equal strength. Strength is kindness and
sensitivity. Strength is understanding that your power is both physical
and emotional. That it comes from the body and the mind. And the
heart.

Yukio Mishima said that he could not entertain the idea of romance if he
was not strong. Romance is such a strong and overwhelming passion, a
weakened body cannot sustain it for long. I have some of my most
romantic thoughts when I am with the Iron. Once I was in love with a
woman. I thought about her the most when the pain from a workout was
racing through my body. Everything in me wanted her. So much so that
sex was only a fraction of my total desire. It was the single most
intense love I have ever felt, but she lived far away and I didn't see
her very often. Working out was a healthy way of dealing with the
loneliness. To this day, when I work out I usually listen to ballads.

I prefer to work out alone. It enables me to concentrate on the lessons
that the Iron has for me. Learning about what you're made of is always
time well spent, and I have found no better teacher. The Iron had
taught me how to live.

Life is capable of driving you out of your mind. The way it all comes
down these days, it's some kind of miracle if you're not insane. People
have become separated from their bodies. They are no longer whole. I
see them move from their offices to their cars and on to their suburban
homes. They stress out constantly, they lose sleep, they eat badly.
And they behave badly. Their egos run wild; they become motivated by
that which will eventually give them a massive stroke. They need the
Iron mind.

Through the years, I have combined meditation, action, and the Iron into
a single strength. I believe that when the body is strong, the mind
thinks strong thoughts. Time spent away from the Iron makes my mind
degenerate. I wallow in a thick depression. My body shuts down my
mind. The Iron is the best antidepressant I have ever found. There is
no better way to fight weakness than with strength. Once the mind and
body have been awakened to their true potential, it's impossible to turn
back.

The Iron never lies to you. You can walk outside and listen to all
kinds of talk, get told that you're a god or a total bastard. The Iron
will always kick you the real deal. The Iron is the great reference
point, the all-knowing perspective giver. Always there like a beacon in
the pitch black. I have found the Iron to be my greatest friend. It
never freaks out on me, never runs. Friends may come and go. But two
hundred pounds is always two hundred pounds. 

Many parts I can sooo relate to.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I believe that the definition of definition is reinvention. To not be
> like you parents. To not be like your friends. To be yourself.
> Completely.
> 
> ...



WOW is all I can say. Thanks for sharing.
I relate to alot of that as well. 
My sister and I did an exercise this weekend to determine your top 5 passions in life and iron was right at the top next to intimate and meaningful relationships. I have always believed that its not how much you lift but how you lift it. My triceps have always been large and developed and I never even use weights for kickbacks because we have an intimate relationship  I can feel every inch of muscle contract when I extend my forearm ... we are like a team my brain and body  

I really enjoy your journal O and keep up the good work. Those who have the passion in their heart and desire in their bodies can conquer anything!! xx


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Tuesday:
*Back
V grip pulldowns: 120x10, 160x6, 160x6, 140x6
Hammer Strength Rows: Warm-Up: 140x10, work sets: 230x8, 230x6, Drop Set:230x4, 180x5
Deadlift: Warm-Up: 135x10 work sets: 205x8, 225x8, 225x6, 205x5

Barbell bent-over rows: discs were hurting like hell after the deads so skipped these

cardio: eliptical 30 minutes interval low=4 high = 11 res: 7


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> WOW is all I can say. Thanks for sharing.
> I relate to alot of that as well.
> My sister and I did an exercise this weekend to determine your top 5 passions in life and iron was right at the top next to intimate and meaningful relationships. I have always believed that its not how much you lift but how you lift it. My triceps have always been large and developed and I never even use weights for kickbacks because we have an intimate relationship  I can feel every inch of muscle contract when I extend my forearm ... we are like a team my brain and body
> 
> I really enjoy your journal O and keep up the good work. Those who have the passion in their heart and desire in their bodies can conquer anything!! xx


 
Thanks for the support. 

I don't know why but I like rambling in my journal, sometimes it makes it hard to keep track but in the end it's nice to see more than just numbers as the journey continues.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I work out alone in the mornings so no spotters around. And the room is empty so the most I've had in the room with me has been 4 people ever, and never the same ones to see if we could work out together.
> 
> Also with just getting back into it, I've had shoulder problems when I went all in on dumbell presses to fast so don't want to do anything to take away from my motivaction.
> 
> I figure withing a month or so, the inclines I'll switch to dumbbell. And if the shoulder feels good and solid I'll add in dumbell flye's.



That makes sense.  However, you should at least put in some rotator cuff exercises.  Light weight, light intensity stuff like lateral raises.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks DOMS, I'll add in more rotator cuff on shoulder day. Or maybe even throw it in on wednesdays since I don't do weights that day.

Have you tried the one with a cable in which you put the pully about elbow level. And then you rotate from straight out to the chest for a few reps, and then swich pullies or rotate and do it going out from that straight out spot. That one burns like hell but seems to do a really good job.

My old training partner really strained hit rotator cuff so I learned a bunch of those and they have really helped me.

I was at a point I couldn't do flye or pec dec stuff without my shoulder actually poping, and those excercises really helped speed the healling.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 30, 2010)

Stat time since I'm getting more lean but the scale isn't moving much:

Weight: 239
*Body Part - Left - Right*
Forearm   - 12.75" - 12.50"
Bicept     - 15.50" - 15.50"
Chest      - 46"
Waist      - 43"
Thigh      - 25.50" - 25.50"
Calf        - 17.00" - 17.50"


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Friday:
*Shoulders
Dumbbell Overhead Press - 65x8, 65x6, 60x6, Drop set:60x4,45x5
Upright Rows - 85x8, 105x6, 85x6
Laterals - 20x8, 20x8, 20 x 8 8
Reverse Flyes sitting on an incline bench - 20x7, 20x8, 20 x 6

Step Mill 30 minutes interval low = 4, high = 7


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Monday: 
Chest
Hammer Strength Flat - Warmup:8x10 Work:6x160, 6x160, 6x140 drop set: 4x140+6x90
Hammer Strength Incline - 8x140, 5x140, 6x110, 6x110
Cable Fly's- 8x45, 6x 55, 8x50

Cardio: stepmill 45 minutes x internval low=4, high = 5


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

Last week was a cluster fuck of epic proportions.
Made it to the gym one day last week because I had to put in 16-20hr days during the bring up of a new system. 

I can feel the long days sitting have messed with my back to, but on to the better things in life.

Made it to the gym today, and should be able to go the rest of the week.
Plus I think I'm going to do a program I found on the boards starting next week, I'll put up the details as soon as I can.

Tuesday: 
Chest
Hammer Strength Flat - Warmup:110x10 Work:6x160, 6x160, 6x110 
Hammer Strength Incline - 6x140, 6x130, 7x110
Hammer Strength Decline - 6x160, 5x160, 7x110

Cardio: stepmill 40 minutes x internval low=4, high = 6


----------



## JennyB (Jul 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Last week was a *cluster fuck of epic proportions.*
> 
> I can feel the long days sitting have messed with my back to, but on to the better things in life.



Wow that sounds serious  

As for the back O .. I would suggest getting a back support ball or pillow and making sure that when your sitting down your thighs and lower legs are positioned at 90degrees .. oh and every 2 hours make sure you get up and have a good RAD (random acts of dancing) session


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> .. oh and every 2 hours make sure you get up and have a good RAD (random acts of dancing) session


 
haaah this may get the psycho ward called on me. 

Thanks for the tips on the back, I'll have to do something for those times things get crazy.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

*The Workout Plan starting monday 7/19/2010*

Going to move cardio to evenings.

Planning to follow this the next 12 weeks. Then go back to normal for a bit and re-evaluate. 

*Monday*
*Chest and Bicep *
A.......Incline Dumbbell
.........Seated Dumbbell Curls
B.......Hammer Flat Bench
.........Barbell Curl
C.......Decline Hammer
.........Preacher EZ

*Tuesday *
*Legs *
A.......Hack Squats
.........SLDL
B.......Front Squats
.........Leg Press Calf raise 
C.......Extensions
.........Curls

*Thursday *
*Back and Tricep *
A.......V Grip Pulldown
.........V-Bar Press
B.......Deadlift
.........Close-Grip Bench Press
C.......Hammer Strength Row
.........Reverse-grip Cable Pushdown

*Friday *
*Shoulders *
A.......Lateral Raises
.........Bent Over Lats
B.......Seated Dumbbell Press
.........Seated Calf Raises
C.......Upright Row
.........Shrugs?? may need to find something else as the back may not handle this well after all the other exercises

*Exercise A:* GOAL of 40 reps. Start out getting 30-32
*Exercise B: *(4-5 sets 8-12 reps) 
*Exercise C: *Goal of 50. Starting out getting 40-42 

Ultimately once you hit the goal reps, you increase the weight and start over again. Also each session you need to either 
1. increase the weight. 
2. increase the reps, even if you have to do singles to get it.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> haaah this may get the psycho ward called on me.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the back, I'll have to do something for those times things get crazy.



Oh trust me it works .. my sister and I swear by it .. It doesnt matter where we are when we are stressed we RAD it out .. the bank doesnt like it very much


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Oh trust me it works .. my sister and I swear by it .. It doesnt matter where we are when we are stressed we RAD it out .. the bank doesnt like it very much


 
Let me guess, you mix this with RAS (Random Acts of Skipping)?

Bankers have no sense of humor, here they have bullet proof glass at every teller now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Wednesday:
*Back (Back was hurting so did everything seated with support)
Hammer High Rows: 90x10, 180x8, 230x6, 230x5
Hammer Low Rows:180x8, 230x5, 200x6, 200x6
Hammer Rows: 180x8, 230x7, 230x6


cardio: step mill level 5 steady


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Thursday:
*Shoulders
Overhead DB presses: 45'sx8, 45'sx7, 45'sx6, 45'sx6, 45'sx6
Upright Barbell Rows: 95x8, 95x6, 115x6, 115x5
Bent Over Cable Laterals: 45/side x 10, 65/side x 8, 65/side x 6, 65/side x 6


cardio: step mill level 5 steady


----------



## JennyB (Jul 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Let me guess, you mix this with RAS (Random Acts of Skipping)?
> 
> Bankers have no sense of humor, here they have bullet proof glass at every teller now.



Well I have had RAS (random acts of singing) sessions but not skipping ... hmm thats a good idea  

Yah those tellers need to be alot looser and could benefit from some of their own RADing sessions !! Then perhaps they will lighten up and SHOW ME THE MONEY !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2010)

*updated plan after reading over it again*

Planning to follow this the next 12 weeks. Then go back to normal for a bit and re-evaluate. 

*Monday*
*Chest and Bicep *
A.......Incline Dumbbell
.........Seated Dumbbell Curls
B.......Hammer Flat Bench
.........Barbell Curl
C.......Decline Hammer
.........Preacher EZ

*Tuesday *
*Legs *
A.......Hack Squats
.........SLDL
B.......Front Squats
.........Leg Press Calf raise 
C.......Extensions
.........Curls

*Thursday *
*Back and Tricep *
A.......V Grip Pulldown
.........V-Bar Press
B.......Deadlift
.........Close-Grip Bench Press
C.......Hammer Strength Row
.........Reverse-grip Cable Pushdown

*Friday *
*Shoulders *
A.......Lateral Raises
.........Bent Over Lats
B.......Seated Dumbbell Press
.........Seated Calf Raises
C.......Upright Row
.........Shrugs?? may need to find something else as the back may not handle this well after all the other exercises

*Exercise A:* GOAL of 40 reps. Start out getting 30-32
*Exercise B: (4-5 sets 3-5 reps) (Power/Strength phase)*
*Exercise C: *Goal of 50. Starting out getting 40-42 

Ultimately once you hit the goal reps, you increase the weight and start over again. Also each session you need to either 
1. increase the weight. 
2. increase the reps, even if you have to do singles to get it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

Had an early meeting yesterday so delayed the start of my program a day. I'll be skipping the Wed break to get back no it.

*Tuesday 7/20/2010
**Chest and Bicep *
*(Learning the correct weight, turns out on alot I was short changing my strength)*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 45x10,10,10,9,9 Total of : 48 
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 25x10,10,10,9,9 Total of : 48 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 3x180,3x180,2x180,3x160,5x140
B - Barbell Curl - 2x85,4x75,3x75,5x65

C - Decline Hammer - 160x10,8,7,6,6,6,5 Total of : 53 
C - Preacher EZ - 40x10,8,7,7,7,6,6,6 Total of : 56 

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 55's
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 30's 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 190
B - Barbell Curl - Switched to heavy standing dumbell curls the straight bar is causing forearm pain. Start with 45's

C - Decline Hammer - 170 
C - Preacher EZ - 50


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tomorrow I get to conquer my fear. I have been skipping legs ALOT because I'm nervous about my back. 

So tomorrow is leg day in my new program, and I'm an all or nothing person so I have to suck it up and get over it. I bought one of the 6" weight belts so I'm going to wear that on the heavy sets to try to take some of the pressure off my back and avoid any twisting.

I have to admit, I enjoy doing a program better than just making up something for myself.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Wednesday 7/21/2010
Legs *

A - Hack Squates - 180x10,10,10,10 Total of : 40 
A - SLDL - 95x10,10,10,10 Total of : 40 

B - Front Squats - 135x5, 135x5, 135x5, 135x5, 135x5 (each set I increased my ROM)
B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 270x10, 320x10, 370x10, 370x10, 370x10

C - Leg Extensions - 100x10,10,10,10,10 Total of : 50 + 165x6
C - Seated Leg Curls - 100x10,10,10,10,10 Total of : 50 + 150x5 (First Gym I've ever seen that didn't have a lying leg curl machine)

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Hack Squates - 230
A - SLDL - 115 

B - Front Squats - 185
B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 410

C - Leg Extensions - 130 
C - Seated Leg Curls - 130


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 21, 2010)

So legs are considerably sore even with the low/moderate weights.

The weight belt made a huge difference. I did my first set of Hacks and SLDL's and it pinched like hell and I considered going and doing cardio. But sucked it up and put on the belt, and turns out it fucking worked, pain didn't return so now I'm going to continue following the program and just make moderate increases and monitor how it feels.

But now that I know I can do/handle it, I'm all in.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So legs are considerably sore even with the low/moderate weights.
> 
> The weight belt made a huge difference. I did my first set of Hacks and SLDL's and it pinched like hell and I considered going and doing cardio. But sucked it up and put on the belt, and turns out it fucking worked, pain didn't return so now I'm going to continue following the program and just make moderate increases and monitor how it feels.
> 
> But now that I know I can do/handle it, I'm all in.



SWEETNESS .. Great to hear O !!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks JennyB, sometimes/most times I am my own worst enemy. Turns out today the pain feels good as it means I've finally been able to push my legs to grow again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 22, 2010)

*WTF was I thinking, Legs and Back, back to back quads are killing me.*

*Thursday 7/22/2010
Back
*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 140x10, 7, 6, 6, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 43 
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 100x10, 8, 8, 7, 7, 7, 7 Total of : 54 

B - Deadlifts - 155x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5 
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 90x7, 140x5, 140x5, 140x5, 130x4

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 200x 8, 6, 6, 5, 5, 4, 4 Total of : 38
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 100x 12, 10, 9, 8, 6, 7 Total of : 52

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 150
A - V-Bar Pressdown  - 120 

B - Deadlifts - Start at 205
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 150 (wondering if I should switch to doing dumbells but keep the elbows in on a flatbench)

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 200 and get more reps til I surpass 50 total
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 110


----------



## JennyB (Jul 22, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks JennyB, sometimes/most times I am my own worst enemy. Turns out today the pain feels good as it means I've finally been able to push my legs to grow again.



Most of us are our own worst enemies and biggest critics. I am feeling the pain from my lower body workout a few days ago as well. Lets giver !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

It hit me today, the gym is my little sanctuary, a home away from home. 

It doesn't matter how sore or tired I am, I'm always glad once I'm in the gym.  I put in the earbuds and crank it up and go into my own little world. 

I've also found that after about 8yrs away so many of the things that used to just eat away at me or that I would obsess about over that time really just aren't that big a deal, or I was taking way to personal.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 23, 2010)

Omerta, just stumbled onto your journal and have enjoyed it very much.  You're a good writer.  You mention your history of back problems, something we have in common (with millions of others, of course.)  During my fifteen or so years of chronic, sometimes incapacitating pain, I tried everything in search of relief, from neuro surgeons, orthopedists, brain chemistry PhDs, many epidurals, to acupuncture quacks.  Here is what changed my life: a machine called a Versaclimber.  Google it, and you will see that it is a modified stepper, with adjustable tension, that gives you a full body workout.  First time I got on one, I did three minutes and thought I was going to have a fucking heart attack.  It's just a full on ass kicker.  Now I do 25-60 minutes a day, and have never felt better.  The one I bought is called a "cross-crawl" which the Versaclimber people recommend as being particularly beneficial to people with lower back pain.  I don't know how it does what it does -- strengthens core muscles; naturally stretches and equalizes leg length -- but the damn thing has been magic for me.  Within a month, I had markedly less pain.  I have been using it for more than a year now and I am absolutely pain free for the first time in decades.  Because you can adjust tension, you can do biceps, forearms and shoulders, or concentrate on legs all in the same workout.  I also have a Nautilus ab weight stack, and that has contributed, but I give most of the credit to my Versaclimber.  No, I don't own stock in the company, I'm associated in no fiscal or social way with its members.  But I do like spreading the good word.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Friday 7/23/2010
Shoulders and Misc
*
A - Side Laterals - 25x 8, 8, 8, 6, 6, 5 Total of : 41 
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 15 x 8, 8, 8, 6, 7, 6 Total of : 43 

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - 55x5, 60x3, 50x7, 50x6, 50x5 
B - Seated Calf Raises- 135x10, 160x5, 160x7, 160x7, 160x7

C - Upright BB Rows - 95 x 10, 6, 6, 6, 5, 6, 6 Total of : 40
C - BB Shrugs - 185x 10, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 Total of : 50 + 6@205
*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Side Laterals - 30
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 20 

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - Start at 60
B - Seated Calf Raises - Start at 160

C - Upright BB Rows - 95 and get more reps til I surpass 50 total
C - BB Shrugs - 205 

I think the weight on the seated calf raises was more about the pain in my quads and the bar with the weight on it than the actual calves keeping me from doing more reps.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi 2tomlinson, thank you for the encouragement and the great info on the Versaclimber. When I used to go to Golds back in the day they had a couple of them, but in 4 yrs going to that gym I never saw a single person use one.

Right now my prefered cardio is the step mill (the escalator type so you can't chicken our and do 1 inch steps) and I about had a heart attack as well, I've finally gotten so I can do the intervals between 4 and 6, which is higher than I did even years ago.

Those Versaclimbers are kinda spendy for me at the moment, may have to save up. Do you have any feelings on the quality if I should say find one on Craigs list or ebay, would it be worth it to get used or just save and maybe get new.

And most of all Congrats on handling the back pain in a constructive way.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hi 2tomlinson, thank you for the encouragement and the great info on the Versaclimber. When I used to go to Golds back in the day they had a couple of them, but in 4 yrs going to that gym I never saw a single person use one.
> 
> Right now my prefered cardio is the step mill (the escalator type so you can't chicken our and do 1 inch steps) and I about had a heart attack as well, I've finally gotten so I can do the intervals between 4 and 6, which is higher than I did even years ago.
> 
> ...





Yeah, absolutely keep your eye open for a used Versaclimber,  Even the least expensive model, the quality is excellent.  The reason you never saw anyone use the Versa at Golds is that they are such an ass kicker, it embarrasses most people.  The USA Olympic wrestling team, a lot our Special Ops guys and MMA guys use the VC as a primary training tool.  I bought the basic model used at Play It Again Sports for around $450.  After six months, I was so convinced this was best all around training tool I've ever used, I bought a commercial model, all the gadgets, from Versaclimber for about $3k as I recollect, and it was the best $3k I've ever spent.  I see them on Ebay occasionally.  I'll never be without one.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm going to steal this idea from JennyB. 

But of course some days it's going to be total BS other's will be serious, let's see who figures what out. 

*Favorite Part of Training - *Conquering my fear of killing my back and I'd slip back into misery and hate 
*Pain in the Ass of the Day -* the pain of getting off the toilet with my quads destroyed from Leg day on Wed.  
*
[FONT=&quot]Nutrition? [/FONT]*
*Deal of the Day - *Almost out of protein bars so I can make shakes again
*Cheat of the Day - *Big western six Dollar Burger
*Victory of the Day - *Realizing how much the gym makes my whole life better!! Well that and walking up the stairs, and well barbell shrugs to.
*Favorite Food of the Day - *Big western six Dollar Burger
*Least Favorite Food of the Day -* Detour low carb protein bar (I'm soooo tired of these but not going to waste)
*Diet Tip of the Day - *Just do it and stop asking questions. 
*Quote of the day - *Isn???t it a bit unnerving that doctors call what they do ???practice???? - George Carlin


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Monday 7/26/2010
Chest and Bicep *

A - Incline Dumbbell - 55 x 10, 10, 8, 7, 7 Total of : 42 
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 30 x 10, 10, 8, 6, 6 Total of : 40 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 2x190, 2x190, 3x170, 5x150, 5x150
B - Standing DB Curl - 3x35, 3x35, 4x30, 5x30

C - Decline Hammer - 170x 10, 8, 7, 7, 6, 6 Total of : 44 
C - Preacher EZ - 50x 10, 10, 7, 7, 6, 6 Total of : 46 

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 60's
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 35's 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 190
B - Standing DB Curl - 35's

C - Decline Hammer - 170  - get reps between 45-50
C - Preacher EZ - 50  - get reps between 45-50


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Tuesday 7/27/2010
Legs *

A - Hack Squates - 230 x 10, 10, 10, 10 Total of : 40 
A - SLDL - 115 x 10, 10, 10, 10 Total of : 40 

B - Regular Squats - 135x8, 135x6, 135x5, 155x6, 175x6
B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 410x10, 4500x10, 500x10, 500x10

C - Leg Extensions - 130 x 12, 12, 12, 10, 8 Total of : 54
C - Seated Leg Curls - 130 x 12, 12, 12, 9, 7 Total of : 52

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Hack Squates - 270
A - SLDL - 135 

B - Front Squats - 175
B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 500

C - Leg Extensions - 150 
C - Seated Leg Curls - 150


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Tuesday 7/27/2010
*
*Favorite Part of Training - *the calming effect of the gym 
*Pain in the Ass of the Day -* co-workers who don't know how to make decisions!!!
*
**Deal of the Day - *all food for the day in the cabinets
*Cheat of the Day - *don't need no stinking cheat
*Victory of the Day - *Getting all to finish the current project before starting a new one
*Favorite Food of the Day - *ham and cheese sandwich 
*Least Favorite Food of the Day -* Detour low carb protein bar (I'm soooo tired of these but not going to waste)
*Diet Tip of the Day - *Try not to obsess as you may burn out. 
*Quote of the day - *Fuck off with your sofa units and string green stripe patterns, I say never be complete, I say stop being perfect, I say let... lets evolve, let the chips fall where they may. - Tyler Durden


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

*6/30/10*
Weight: 239
*Body Part - Left - Right*
Forearm - 12.75" - 12.50"
Bicept - 15.50" - 15.50"
Chest - 46"
Waist - 43"
Thigh - 25.50" - 25.50"
Calf - 17.00" - 17.50" 

*7/28/10*
Weight: 244
*Body Part - Left - Right*
Forearm - 13.00" - 13.25"
Bicept - 17.25" - 17.00"
Chest - 48.75"
Waist - 43" = WTF no change!!!
Thigh - 26.50" - 26.00"
Calf - 17.00" - 17.25"


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2010)

That's an awesome change!

Don't worry too much about the waist.  It's the _last _place that fat comes off.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Thursday 7/29/2010
Back
*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 150 x 10, 7, 5, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 41 
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 140 x 12, 12, 12, 9, 6, 6, 5 Total of : 62 (need to switch to a bigger stack, 140 was the whole thing) 

B - Deadlifts - 205x5, 225x5, 235x5, 255x5 
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 140x7, 140x5, 160x4, 160x3

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 200 x 12, 9, 8, 8, 7, 6 Total of : 50
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 110 x 12, 9, 8, 8, 7, 6 Total of : 50

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 160
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 150 

B - Deadlifts - Start at 225
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 150 

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 220
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 120


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That's an awesome change!
> 
> Don't worry too much about the waist. It's the _last _place that fat comes off.


 
Thanks man, just frustrating to have my weight go up since I switched from cardio to lifting. But I should be happy the muscle memory is allowing me to grown at a rather suprising rate over the last 30 days.

I just have to remember that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Quote of the Day:* The Golden Gate Bridge should have a long bungee cord for people who aren’t quite ready to commit suicide but want to get in a little practice. - George Carlin


----------



## DOMS (Jul 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks man, just frustrating to have my weight go up since I switched from cardio to lifting. But I should be happy the muscle memory is allowing me to grown at a rather suprising rate over the last 30 days.
> 
> I just have to remember that.



If you're putting in time at the gym, you can't just look at your weight as a meaning figure.  You have to combine it with body measurements.  If you're not taking measures on a monthly (or greater) basis, start now.

I went through a period where my weight bounced in the same 3 pound range.  However, in that time I added 2 inches to my chest and took an inch off my gut.  Even though my weight was more or less static, I made a good improvement in my body.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm going to steal this idea from JennyB.
> 
> But of course some days it's going to be total BS other's will be serious, let's see who figures what out.
> 
> ...



I call bullshit on the ham and cheese sandwich .. I think your favorite food was the bag of chips I saw you scarf down  kidding. Like the journal  

KEEP WORKIN IT !!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Friday 7/30/2010
Shoulders and Misc
*
A - Side Laterals - 30 x 10, 7, 5, 5, 4, 4 Total of : 35 
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 25 x 10, 7, 5, 4, 4, 4 Total of : 34 

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - 60x5, 60x5, 60x5, 60x3, 55x5 
B - Seated Calf Raises- 160x10, 160x10, 160x10, 160x10, 185x8

C - Upright BB Rows - 95 x 12, 8, 8, 8, 8, 7 Total of : 51
C - BB Shrugs - 205 x 12, 10, 9, 8, 8, 8 Total of : 55

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Side Laterals - 30 @ 36 or more reps
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 25 @ 35 or more reps

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - Start at 65
B - Seated Calf Raises - Start at 180

C - Upright BB Rows - 115
C - BB Shrugs - 225


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Monday 8/02/2010
Chest and Bicep 
*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 60 x 11, 8, 8, 7, 6, 5 Total of : 45 
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 35 x 10, 8, 7, 6, 5, 5 Total of : 41 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 2x190, 2x190, 2x180, 4x170, 4x170
B - Standing DB Curl - 5x35, 4x40, 4x40, 4x40, 5x35

C - Decline Hammer - 170x 12, 9, 8, 8, 8, 7 Total of : 52 
C - Preacher EZ - 50x 12, 10, 8, 8, 8, 7 Total of : 53 

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 65's
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40's 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 190
B - Standing DB Curl - 40's

C - Decline Hammer - 180
C - Preacher EZ - 60


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

DOMS said:


> If you're putting in time at the gym, you can't just look at your weight as a meaning figure. You have to combine it with body measurements. If you're not taking measures on a monthly (or greater) basis, start now.
> 
> I went through a period where my weight bounced in the same 3 pound range. However, in that time I added 2 inches to my chest and took an inch off my gut. Even though my weight was more or less static, I made a good improvement in my body.


 
Congrats on the changes. 

Yeah I have to be happy the muscle memory is coming back. 

Cleaning out the garage this weekend I found one of my last training logs and think I'll log some comparisons just as a little reminder to myself. Plus it'll be kinda cool to see how far off I am after a couple months back at it from what I left off at.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

*3/2003
*Weight: 228
*Body Part - Left - Right*
Forearm - 12.75" - 12.75"
Bicept - 16.5" - 16.5"
Chest - 44"
Waist - 37"
Thigh - 25" - 25"
Calf - 16" - 16" 

*7/28/10
*Weight: 244
*Body Part - Left - Right*
Forearm - 13.00" - 13.25"
Bicept - 17.25" - 17.00"
Chest - 48.75"
Waist - 43" 
Thigh - 26.50" - 26.00"
Calf - 17.00" - 17.25" 

I think I need to STFU and stop complaining.

After 6 years of lifting nothing more than chores around the house and dealing with the back issues, I'm back into it for a couple months and already hitting new high's for arms and legs. 

I think I need to not call it cutting, but recomposition as I'd love to stay this weight but bring in the waist and of course keep seeing how much more I can grow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Tuesday 8/03/2010
Legs *

A - Hack Squates - 320 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 Total of : 50 
A - SLDL - 135 x 8, 8, 8, 8 ,8 Total of : 40 

B - Regular Squats - 185x5, 205x5, 215x4, 215x3
B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 500x12, 550x12, 600x10, 600x10

C - Leg Extensions - 150 x 12, 12, 12, 10, 9 Total of : 55
C - Seated Leg Curls - 150 x 12, 12, 10, 9, 9 Total of : 52

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Hack Squates - 360
A - SLDL - 145 

B - Squats - 215
B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 600 or find alternative as this is getting to be a pain in the ass doing the half leg press to get my legs extended to do the calf raises

C - Leg Extensions - 160 
C - Seated Leg Curls - 160


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

Love the self hate comment you threw down there  
Your right stop being so hard on yourself !!! 
Or I will have to come down there and beat you


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Love the self hate comment you threw down there
> Your right stop being so hard on yourself !!!
> Or I will have to come down there and beat you


 
hahah that's one of my specialties. But your right just gotta stick with it. 

I actually had people at work today tell me they can see the gym work is really starting to show. That was a first, felt good though.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Thursday 8/05/2010
Back
*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 160 x 9, 7, 5, 5, 5 Total of : 31 
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 150 x 12, 10, 8, 7, 8, 5 Total of : 50 

B - Deadlifts - 225x5, 245x5, 255x5, 265x5 
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 140x7, 160x5, 160x5, 160x4

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 220 x 8, 7, 7, 6, 5, 3 Total of : 41
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 120 x 12, 10, 8, 7, 8, 5 Total of : 50

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 160 get over 32 reps 
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 160

B - Deadlifts - Start at 245
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 160 

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 220 get over 42 reps
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 130


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

I"m pretty happy today. I hit one of my small goals that I set for myself once I realized with the weight belt I could do deadlifts. Finally consistently got reps over my bodyweight.

Next goal is to get over 300lbs for reps.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 5, 2010)

NICE WORK !! <Jenny B does a jig>


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Friday 8/06/2010
Shoulders and Misc
*
A - Side Laterals - 30 x 10, 7, 6, 6, 6, 5 Total of : 40 
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 25 x 10, 7, 6, 6, 6, 6 Total of : 41 

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - 65x5, 65x5, 70 (Failed), 65x5 
B - Seated Calf Raises- 180x8, 180x8, 205x7, 215x5 (last set calf cramped up)

C - Upright BB Rows - 115 x 8, 6, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5 Total of : 41
C - BB Shrugs - 275 x 8, 8, 8, 7, 7, 7, 7 Total of : 52

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Side Laterals - 35
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 30

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - Start at 70
B - Seated Calf Raises - Start at 205

C - Upright BB Rows - 115 over 42 reps
C - BB Shrugs - 295


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> NICE WORK !! <Jenny B does a jig>


 
Thank you very much. I'm very happy with this program, I like having goals to hit every workout. 

so what exactly is a jig?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

Turns out this is fun but I run out of time every day it seems but it's Friday so WTF take a few minutes here at work.

*Favorite Part of Training - *The DOMS and pump of a week of setting new bests since being back. 
*Pain in the Ass of the Day -* People who don't do what they are paid to do!!!!

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*Deal of the Day - *Not having to get gas twice this week. 
*Cheat of the Day - *Mini Snickers bar from the front desk.
*Victory of the Day - *Feeling solid so upped the shrug weight by 50lbs from planned
*Favorite Food of the Day - *nothing special today. 
*Least Favorite Food of the Day -* Protein shake, GNC cheap crap is all I had at home, going shopping this weekend.
*Diet Tip of the Day - *Avoid 2 shakes back to back unless they are pre and post workout, it can mess with your stomach. 
*Quote of the day - *I don???t have pet peeves ??? I have major psychotic fucking hatreds! - George Carlin


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Thank you very much. I'm very happy with this program, I like having goals to hit every workout.
> 
> so what exactly is a jig?



A jig is like a RAD (random act of dancing) but has a western touch to it  



omerta2010 said:


> Turns out this is fun but I run out of time every day it seems but it's Friday so WTF take a few minutes here at work.
> 
> *Favorite Part of Training - *The DOMS and pump of a week of setting new bests since being back.
> *Pain in the Ass of the Day -* People who don't do what they are paid to do!!!!
> ...



50lbs is a HUGE gain there buddy !! Kudos !! 
As far as the stomach thing .. try taking a pro-biotic before 3 of your major meals each day and I bet you NEVER have stomach issues again  
Love the journal ... great week O !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Monday 8/09/2010
Chest and Bicep 
*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 65 x 10, 9, 6, 6, 5, 5 Total of : 41 
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40 x 8, 6, 6, 4, 3, 3 Total of : 30 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 3x200, 1x210, 3x190, 3x190, 4x190
B - Standing DB Curl - 5x40, 3x45, 3x45, 2x50, 4x40

C - Decline Hammer - 180 x 12, 10, 8, 6, 6, 6,7 Total of : 55 
C - Preacher EZ - 60 x 12, 6, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 Total of : 43 

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 70's
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40's 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 200
B - Standing DB Curl - 45's

C - Decline Hammer - 200
C - Preacher EZ - 60 - get over 43 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> A jig is like a RAD (random act of dancing) but has a western touch to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I've been using lower weights on things that compress my back so that was a huge jump. But as I learn what I can and can't handle the weight/strength is coming back nicely. 

Traps felt huge all weekend after all the shrugs. 

Do you have any reccomendations for the Pro-Biotic, I tried some generic stuff out of GNC but it doesn't seem to make a different.

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

Working to many late nights, have to skip legs this week. 

*Quote of the day - *Listen up, maggots. You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else.  - Tyler Durden (Fight Club)


----------



## JennyB (Aug 11, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks, I've been using lower weights on things that compress my back so that was a huge jump. But as I learn what I can and can't handle the weight/strength is coming back nicely.
> 
> Traps felt huge all weekend after all the shrugs.
> 
> ...



I use Natural Factors Ultimate Multi-Probiotic and it works well for me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Jenny. 

I skipped training today, woke up with back pain so decided to play it safe. Going for shoulders tomorrow though.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds like an epsom salt bath and a massage are long over due .. go getter done !!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup.  No use doing any real damage.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2010)

How did the shoulder workout go?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Friday 8/13/2010
Shoulders and Misc
*
A - Side Laterals - 35 x 7, 6, 5, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 37
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 35 x 7, 6, 5, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 37

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - 65x5, 70xFail, 65x5, 65x3 
B - Seated Calf Raises- 205x6, 215x6, 225x6, 225x7

C - Upright BB Rows - 115 x 8, 7, 6, 5, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 45
C - BB Shrugs - 295x 8, 7, 7, 6, 6, 6, 5, 5 Total of : 50

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Side Laterals - 35 over 38 reps
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 35 over 38 reps 

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - Start at 65 for 2 sets then hammer strength for 3 more
B - Seated Calf Raises - Start at 225
C - Upright BB Rows - 115 over 46 reps
C - BB Shrugs - 315


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> How did the shoulder workout go?


 OH yeah it felt awesome. 

Traps are killing me again today. 

have a great weekend.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice work out man!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the support guys, next week is my half way point so I'll be comparing week 1 to week 6.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Monday 8/16/2010
Chest and Bicep

*A - Incline Dumbbell - 70 x 9, 7, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 35 
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40 x 7, 5, 3, 4, 3, 3 Total of : 25

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 3x200, 1x210, 3x190, 4x180
B - Standing DB Curl - 5x40, 3x45, 2x50, 4x40

C - Decline Hammer - 200 x 10, 6, 5, 5, 4, 5, 5, 4, 4 Total of : 48 
C - Preacher EZ - 60 x 10, 7, 4, 4, 4, 4, 3, 4, 4 Total of : 44 

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 70's - over 36 reps
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40's over 26 reps

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 210
B - Standing DB Curl - 45's

C - Decline Hammer - 200 over 49 reps
C - Preacher EZ - 60 - get over 44 reps

I think I may have forgotten to mention that each grouping is 20 minutes total, so that is why sometimes I get more sets than others.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> *Next weeks's setup:*
> A - Incline Dumbbell - 70's - over 36 reps
> A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40's over 26 reps
> 
> ...



Interesting .. very interesting. I am assuming these reps are goal max reps?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Tuesday 8/17/2010
Legs 
*
A - Hack Squates - 360 x 12, 12, 11, 10, 10 Total of : 55 
A - SLDL - 135 x 8, 8, 8, 8 ,8 Total of : 40 

B - Regular Squats - skipped as back was throbing after hacks
B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 540x12, 610x10, 610x10, 610x8

C - Leg Extensions - 160 x 12, 12, 10, 9, 9 Total of : 52
C - Seated Leg Curls - 160 x 12, 11, 9, 9, 9 Total of : 50

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Hack Squates - 410
A - SLDL - 185 

B - Squats - 215
B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 610 or find alternative as this is getting to be a pain in the ass doing the half leg press to get my legs extended to do the calf raises

C - Leg Extensions - 175 
C - Seated Leg Curls - 175


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm thinking about switching to doing the calf raises leaning into this with my toes on the edge of the platform to simulate a standing calf raise (yes my damn gym doesn't have a standing calf raise machine). 

Any opinions?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Interesting .. very interesting. I am assuming these reps are goal max reps?


 
So the goal for each workout is to increase either weight or number of reps.

Group A:
Goal is 40 once I hit 40 or more the next week I up the weight but I always finish the 20 minutes so like legs today I went way over.

Group B: 
I have a variation but it's more of a power grouping low reps high weight, this is trying to get used to heavier weight and gain more strength.

Group C:
Goal is 50 reps, once I hit that increase the weight the next week.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

Sweetness !! Thanks for the explaination. I might giver a try for the next program. 
Do you power through group a or take rests between sets? 

I appreciate a good, new, program like yours and am up for trying anything. 

Mucho respect my friend


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Do you power through group a or take rests between sets?


 
I vary my rest based on the number of reps I get per set and the time left, so once I get to a weight that I'm struggling with I know it goes against wisdom but it works for me, but my breaks get considerably shorter as I have a rep goal and a time limit. lol, so twards the end of the program it gets down to being one giant 20 minute superset with just enough time to write down the reps before I start the next. This is also why next time now that I'm back into it, the program will be 8 weeks max with a month or so break in between.



JennyB said:


> I appreciate a good, new, program like yours and am up for trying anything.


 
I've had great results every time I've done this, I stretched it to 12 weeks this time as I knew it would take at least 3-4 to get my weights situated. 

I think you'd enjoy it, expecially with your new mindset with goals of new PR's on a consistent basis.



JennyB said:


> Mucho respect my friend


 
The same to you, and it's much appreciated. 

Do you have any opinions on my improvised standing calf raise idea?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think after this 12 week program, I'm going to do a month of more maintence lifting and add a half hour of cardio again. 

The fat is coming off during this program but very very slowly, pants size has actually gone down almost 2 inches. So while I'm recouping I figure get a bit more of the fat off and see where I really am. 

Yes I may be jumping the gun but early planning and input from all helps me know I don't have to think it up quick at the end.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

O: I do the same thing for standing calf raises but I use the platform from the abductor/adductor machine and just hold DBs. Just make sure your upright and not leaning forwards and you should get a good lift / contraction !


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O: I do the same thing for standing calf raises but I use the platform from the abductor/adductor machine and just hold DBs. Just make sure your upright and not leaning forwards and you should get a good lift / contraction !


 
I'd kill myself trying to hold dumbbells big enough. 

I've always been pretty lucky and had big calves, they are almost always close to the same size as my arms. 

Then again I'm not sure if that means my arms suck or strong calves. 

I'll give that one a try next tuesday.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'd kill myself trying to hold dumbbells big enough.
> 
> I've always been pretty lucky and had big calves, they are almost always close to the same size as my arms.
> 
> ...



Wow blessed with calves ... men will hate you from all around the world  Personally I HATE training calves but the BF makes me do them


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I hit back today, but be damned if I didn't leave my journal in the car.

But proud so gotta say I finally got over my mental/physical block and got another little goal today. Deads were up to 305 for 3 reps. I tiptoed around that 300 mark so now it's time to push past it. 

OH yeah adding another little thing, I have about 1000 songs on my Ipod so going to add in the song that stuck in my head from the morning workout:

Today: Mudvayne's - Dig


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Well I hit back today, but be damned if I didn't leave my journal in the car.
> 
> But proud so gotta say I finally got over my mental/physical block and got another little goal today. Deads were up to 305 for 3 reps. I tiptoed around that 300 mark so now it's time to push past it.



You must have had a wicked workout that you are too sore to go out to the car and get your journal  

NICE WORK on the deads !! Umm I love deads .. I am going to try 140 next week !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> You must have had a wicked workout that you are too sore to go out to the car and get your journal


 
haahh the car is about a 2hr run away. I drove the truck today. 



JennyB said:


> NICE WORK on the deads !! Umm I love deads .. I am going to try 140 next week !!


 
Thank you very much, I have to say that even when I went to Golds I've never ever seen a girl do Deads in any gym I've been at.

140 at your size is quite impressive. You'll get it, just be careful that you don't round your back. 

My trick is that I stare into my own eyes in the mirror and watch to make sure my shoulders stay square and back stays straight.

Then when I go down I tap the ground with the plates and that's my trigger to go up on the next rep, probably annoys people but oh well let's see them do it.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> haahh the car is about a 2hr run away. I drove the truck today.
> 
> Thank you very much, I have to say that even when I went to Golds I've never ever seen a girl do Deads in any gym I've been at.
> 
> ...



Yah 2hrs is way too much cardio . hehe. I am owned  

I do single leg db deads, regular deads, and my fav exercise of all time SLDL! The 110 deads are SLDL and I can do 3 sets of 8 reps BUT if I had straps I could do more. I will make sure I dont round the back ! My trick is I look at the side mirror and make sure the booty is sticking out and legs are stiff.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Thursday 8/19/2010
Back
*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 160 x 9, 7, 5, 5, 4, 4 Total of : 34 
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 70 x 10, 9, 8, 6, 4, 5 Total of : 43 
(changed to using the pulldown stack with the differnt attachment, and have no idea why the weigh is so different. I can go to the origional stack and 70 on one feels like 160 on the other WTF!!!! gonna stick with this new one now though as I maxed out the other stack)

B - Deadlifts - 255x5, 275x5, 285x5, 305x3 
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 140x6, 160x5, 170x4, 170x3

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 220 x 9, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5, 4, 5 Total of : 45
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 130 x 7, 5, 5, 4, 4, 4,3 ,4 Total of : 36

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 160 get over 34 reps 
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 80

B - Deadlifts - Start at 275
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 160 

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 220 get over 45 reps
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 130 get over 37 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Friday 8/20/2010
Shoulders and Misc
*
A - Side Laterals - 35 x 8, 7, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5 Total of : 42
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 35 x 8, 8, 6, 6, 6, 5, 5 Total of : 44

B - (Switched to Hammer weight is per side)DB Shoulder Presses - 65x5, 70x8, 80x8, 95x4 
B - Seated Calf Raises- 215x8, 215x8, 240x6, 240x6

C - Upright BB Rows - 115 x 8, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 49
C - BB Shrugs - 315x 8, 6, 4, 4, 3, 3, 2, 2, 2 Total of : 34 (felt really heavy today, back was really tight and bugging me)

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Side Laterals - 40
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 40 

B - Hammer Shoulder Presses - Start at 90/side
B - Seated Calf Raises - Start at 240

C - Upright BB Rows - 115 over 50 reps
C - BB Shrugs - 315 over 35 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> The 110 deads are SLDL and I can do 3 sets of 8 reps BUT if I had straps I could do more.


 
I use straps on all back, upright rows and shrugs. I know I'm a puss but I'd rather exhaust the big muscle groups instead of waiting for grip strength to increase enough. They are cheap on yahoo I like the Sheik (sp?) they make ones that are velcro that wrap around the wrist instead of the normal hook and loop ones that cut off circulation.



JennyB said:


> My trick is I look at the side mirror and make sure the booty is sticking out and legs are stiff.


 
So you check yourself out along with everybody else in the gym.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I use straps on all back, upright rows and shrugs. I know I'm a puss but I'd rather exhaust the big muscle groups instead of waiting for grip strength to increase enough. They are cheap on yahoo I like the Sheik (sp?) they make ones that are velcro that wrap around the wrist instead of the normal hook and loop ones that cut off circulation.
> 
> So you check yourself out along with everybody else in the gym.



Yes I will have to grab some straps for sure. 

Your going to get some peeps commenting on you using the smith machine .. so watch out. lol. 

I only check out the form dodo head


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Your going to get some peeps commenting on you using the smith machine .. so watch out. lol.


 
I'm sure I will however, it's the Hammer Strength since I can't use the smith without hurting my shoulders.

I have to many back issues with all the alternatives they had for betting the DB's in place in training section when I asked. So gotta do what I gotta do. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

You too O !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't apologize. I am not a fan of machines either, but Hammer Strength rocks, they are so well engineered. I love the incline, row, and pulldown machines the best...


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2010)

^ HS machines do rock .. my gym has pretty much all of them .. I have to say that I dont use alot of them though .. BUT since I just lost my training partner I will have to start this week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Don't apologize. I am not a fan of machines either, but Hammer Strength rocks, they are so well engineered. I love the incline, row, and pulldown machines the best...


 
I love the HS they have enough handle positions that I can usually find out that doesn't put akward stress on my shoulders.

I think we both like the same machines, only one I'd throw in as well is the decline.

I love the controlled squeeze I get on the pulldown one as well, makes my lats sore in places I don't hit with any other machine or freeweight.



JennyB said:


> ^ HS machines do rock .. my gym has pretty much all of them .. I have to say that I dont use alot of them though .. BUT since I just lost my training partner I will have to start this week.


 
Uh oh, your new routine make them give up?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Monday 8/23/2010
Chest and Bicep

*A - Incline Dumbbell - 70 x 8, 8, 7, 7, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 44 
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40 x 8, 6, 5, 4, 4, 3, 3 Total of : 33

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 3x210, 2x200, 3x190, 3x180
B - Standing DB Curl - 5x45, 2x55, 4x45, 3x45

C - Decline Hammer - 200 x 10, 8, 8, 6, 5, 6, 5, 5 Total of : 53 
C - Preacher EZ - 60 x 10, 7, 6, 5, 5, 5, 5, 6 Total of : 49 

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 75's
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40's over 34 reps

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 210
B - Standing DB Curl - 45's

C - Decline Hammer - 220
C - Preacher EZ - 70


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

*6 week comparison*

*Chest and Bicep *

A - Incline Dumbbell - 
WK1: 45 x 48 
WK6: 70 x 44
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 
WK1: 25 x 48, 
WK6: 40 x 33 

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 
WK1: 3x180,3x180,2x180,3x160,5x140
WK6: 3x210, 2x200, 3x190, 3x180

B - Barbell Curl -(Switched to Standing DB Curls) 
WK1: 2x85,4x75,3x75,5x65
WK6: 5x45, 2x55, 4x45, 3x45

C - Decline Hammer - 
WK1: 160 x 53 
WK6: 200 x 53
C - Preacher EZ - 
WK1: 40 x 56 
WK6: 60 x 49


----------



## JennyB (Aug 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Uh oh, your new routine make them give up?



No just a change in gym's and atmosphere. 



omerta2010 said:


> *Chest and Bicep *
> 
> A - Incline Dumbbell -
> WK1: 45 x 48
> ...



Wicked improvements O .. Bravo !


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> No just a change in gym's and atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked improvements O .. Bravo !


 
Atmosphere can make a big difference, expecially when you decide to go more hardcore. 

thanks for the compliment, comparing beginning to middle makes me feel like things are going good even though my weight has stalled out for almost 4 of the 6 weeks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Tuesday 8/24/2010
Legs 
*
A - Hack Squates - 410 x 10, 5, 8, 8, 7, 7 Total of : 45 
A - SLDL - 185 x 8, 5, 8, 5, 3, 3 Total of : 32 

B - Regular Squats - skipped as the back sent pains shooting after second set of hacks
B - Hack Squat Standing (Calf Raises) - 410x12, 450x12, 540x12, 590x12, 640x10

C - Leg Extensions - 175 x 10, 10, 8, 8, 8, 6, 5 Total of : 55
C - Seated Leg Curls - 175 x 10, 8, 6, 6, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 44

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Hack Squates - 430
A - SLDL - 185 more than 33 reps

B - Squats - 215 tbd (I may end up dropping these if the back keeps acting up)
B - Hack Squat Standing (Calf Raises) - 590

C - Leg Extensions - 190 
C - Seated Leg Curls - 175 over 45 reps

I have to say my new calf raise idea is exactly what I was looking for. I'm able to get a full stretch at the bottom and great squeeze at the top. They should grow no. 

My back is pissing me off. I don't get why I can do deads but hacks and squates it raises hell. I'm wondering if it's hip flexibility, or something with hip/glues/lower back causing pelvic tilt which causes the pinch. 

Time to do some research.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh yeah almost forgot:

Song of the day:

8/23/10 - Betty Page by Bile
8/24/10 - Killing Time by Overkill


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

Legs Comparison:

A - Hack Squates - 
WK1: 180 x 40 
WK6: 410 x 45

A - SLDL - 
WK1: 95 x 40 
WK6: 185 x 32

B - Front Squats - 
WK1: 135x5, 135x5, 135x5, 135x5, 135x5
WK6: Skipped (Back issues)

B - Leg Press (Calf Raises) - 
WK1: 270x10, 320x10, 370x10, 370x10, 370x10
WK6: 410x12, 450x12, 540x12, 590x12, 640x10 (lovin the new machine)

C - Leg Extensions - 
WK1: 100 x 56
WK6: 160 x 55

C - Seated Leg Curls - 
WK1: 100 x 55
WK6: 160 x 44


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> My back is pissing me off. I don't get why I can do deads but hacks and squates it raises hell. I'm wondering if it's hip flexibility, or something with hip/glues/lower back causing pelvic tilt which causes the pinch.
> 
> Time to do some research.



Want my opinion? I bet you its your core. I would add in some core strengthening movements and in no time you will be able to stabilize your back for squats and hacks. It might also be that your pelvis or hips are out and the pressure on them is too great. But thats just my two cents


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Want my opinion? I bet you its your core. I would add in some core strengthening movements and in no time you will be able to stabilize your back for squats and hacks. It might also be that your pelvis or hips are out and the pressure on them is too great. But thats just my two cents


 
To try to strengthen core I added crunches and hanging leg raises a couple months ago.

I'm limited on core work because the back won't let me do anything with twisting (i can feel the nerves get rubbed every time, or exagerated forward or rear bending.

I'm not tryin to make excuses, just wanted you to know the situation and since you seem to do core/ab work ALOT!! I figured I'd see if you have suggestions.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 25, 2010)

Stat Comparison:

*6/30/10*

Weight: 239
*Body Part - Left - Right*
Forearm - 12.75" - 12.50"
Bicept - 15.50" - 15.50"
Chest - 46"
Waist - 43"
Thigh - 25.50" - 25.50"
Calf - 17.00" - 17.50"

*8/25/10*

Weight: 246
*Body Part - Left - Right*
Forearm - 13.5" - 13.5"
Bicept - 17.25" - 17.25"
Chest - 48"
Waist - 43"
Thigh - 26" - 26"
Calf - 17" - 17


----------



## JennyB (Aug 25, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> To try to strengthen core I added crunches and hanging leg raises a couple months ago.
> 
> I'm limited on core work because the back won't let me do anything with twisting (i can feel the nerves get rubbed every time, or exagerated forward or rear bending.
> 
> I'm not tryin to make excuses, just wanted you to know the situation and since you seem to do core/ab work ALOT!! I figured I'd see if you have suggestions.



Core and abs are two different things O .. Crunches and leg raises dont really work your core that much .. I can suggest some core exercises that dont twist or aggrevate your back if you want .. just let me know.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Core and abs are two different things O .. Crunches and leg raises dont really work your core that much .. I can suggest some core exercises that dont twist or aggrevate your back if you want .. just let me know.


 
I always want to learn, so yes please share.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Core and abs are two different things O .. Crunches and leg raises dont really work your core that much .. I can suggest some core exercises that dont twist or aggrevate your back if you want .. just let me know.


 
Dont do it Omerta NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, shes going to try and get you to do that crazy abs challenge thing she does! youll be dreaming about sit ups in your sleep lol sorry jenny


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 25, 2010)

YouTube Video











Found this on youtube, and thought it would be nice to have a direct link in here.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 25, 2010)

YouTube Video











I remember the year of this one on ozzfest.

Dimebag will be missed forever.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Dont do it Omerta NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, shes going to try and get you to do that crazy abs challenge thing she does! youll be dreaming about sit ups in your sleep lol sorry jenny



Again D (you didnt listen to the post above dear) ab training doesnt always mean core work !!  BUT yes I will try to get him into the ab challenge .. We are on challenge #3 .. CHICKEN  



omerta2010 said:


> I always want to learn, so yes please share.



Will post a few in the morning .. sleep tight !!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

Im not sure, but i think Jenny just told me off 

Just noticed your Hack squat numbers Omerta, they are really impressive. Is that using a barbell or on a machine?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thursday 8/26/2010
Back
*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 160 x 9, 7, 6, 5, 5, 4, 4 Total of : 41 
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 80 x 10, 9, 6, 5, 5, 4, 4 Total of : 43 

B - Deadlifts - 225x5, 245x5, 275x3, 305x1 (not maximal but got my goal of at least 1 over 305, back is still tweaked from tuesday) 
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 160x5, 170x4, 170x3, 170x3

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 220 x 10, 8, 6, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 55
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 130 x 10, 8, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 ,5, 6 Total of : 54

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 170
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 90

B - Deadlifts - Start at 275
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 170 

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 230 
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 140


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Back
*
A - V Grip Pulldowns - 
WK1: 140 x 43
WK6: 16 x 41
A - V-Bar Pressdown - 
WK1: 100 x 54
WK6:  80 x 43 (new machine as maxed orig. @ 150)

B - Deadlifts - 
WK1: 155x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5 
WK6: 225x5, 245x5, 275x3, 305x1 
B - CGBench in Smith Rack - 
WK1: 90x7, 140x5, 140x5, 140x5, 130x4
WK6: 160x5, 170x4, 170x3, 170x3


C - Hammer Strength Rows - 
WK1: 200 x 38
WK6: 220 x 55
C - Reverse Grip Pressdown - 
WK1: 100 x 52
WK6:  130 x 54


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

Song of the day:






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im not sure, but i think Jenny just told me off
> 
> Just noticed your Hack squat numbers Omerta, they are really impressive. Is that using a barbell or on a machine?


 
Yep Jenny kicked your a$$ 

I do them in a hack machine. I don't know how you'd even go about doing hacks with a barbell, I've only seen them done on machines.

It gives me the confidence to go as deep as possible, I don't know why but when I squat I suck at going below parallel. It's more mental than physical as I'll be all psyched up do to squats and get under the bar and at a certain depth it's all that psych just disapears. Front squates I always could go about the middle between the hack and regular, but I have a terrible time balancing the weight on my shoulders. Bruised the hell out of them last time, took almost a week for them to feel right again.

Thanks for checking out my journal. 

I'm hoping Jenny's core excercises maybe help give me more confidence regarding squates. And at the same time help protect my back for everything else as I go forward. 

Oh yeah, and just as a challenge for Jenny to get me to do core and stick with it. If the core excercises work I'll start doing her AB challenges. I'm always game for a little pain.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> C - Hammer Strength Rows -
> WK1: 200 x 38
> WK6: 220 x 55


Hey!  Not sure I understand your log.  Is 200 x 38 and 220 x 55 for one set, or the total volume?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

That's total volume the daily looks like this:

C - Hammer Strength Rows - 220 x 10, 8, 6, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 55

The goal for group C is in 20 minutes to either. 

1.  once you hit 50 reps or more up the weight the next workout. 
or 
2. get more reps with the same weight until you go over the 50 then number 1 applies.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

haahah, got the weirdest things said today.

The accounting girl says "you just keep getting skinnier, your wasting away"
10 minutes later the order entry girl goes "how much bigger are you going to get"

haahaha, amazing how wide a seperation perceptions can be when you see people every day.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Friday 8/27/2010
Shoulders and Misc
*
A - Side Laterals - 40 x 7, 5, 4, 5, 5, 5, 4 Total of : 35
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 40 x 7, 6, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 Total of : 38

B - Hammer Shoulder Presses (per side) - 90x5, 100x3, 100x4, 105x2, 95x4 
B - Seated Calf Raises- 230x6, 230x5, 215x8, 215x7, 205x8

C - Upright BB Rows - 115 x 8, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6 Total of : 50
C - BB Shrugs - 315x 6, 5, 6, 5, 6, 5, 5, 3 Total of : 41 

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Side Laterals - 40 over 36 reps
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 40 over 39 reps

B - Hammer Shoulder Presses - Start at 95/side
B - Seated Calf Raises - Start at 230

C - Upright BB Rows - 135 
C - BB Shrugs - 315 over 42 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Shoulders and Misc
*
A - Side Laterals - 
WK1: 25 x 41
WK6: 40 x 35 
A - BOL on Facing Incline bench - 
WK1: 15 x 43
WK6: 40 x 38  

B - Seated DB Shoulder Presses - 
WK1: 55x5, 60x3, 50x7, 50x6, 50x5 (DB)
WK6: 90x5, 100x3, 100x4, 105x2, 95x4 (HS)
B - Seated Calf Raises- 
WK1: 135x10, 160x5, 160x7, 160x7, 160x7
WK6: 230x6, 230x5, 215x8, 215x7, 205x8

C - Upright BB Rows - 
WK1: 95 x 40
WK6: 115 x 50
C - BB Shrugs - 
WK1: 185x 56
WK6: 315 x 42


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

Song of the day: 





YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2010)

Good stuff!  I will be following  .


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks man it's going to be a fun ride to finish off this program. It's the first time I"ve tried it this many weeks. Gotta get rid of this layer of fat on the gut and see where I am, structure is actually better than I left off 6 yrs ago. All except the bigger stomach, but that'll come down in time. 

We have a common goal to clean up and get leaned out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Some days when you wake up you know things aren't going to go the way you were hoping. Walked into the gym and about 10x more people than normal so did the group b before group a, and boy did A suffer.

*Monday 8/30/2010
Chest and Bicep

*A - Incline Dumbbell - 75 x 6, 5, 5, 4, 4 Total of : 24 
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40 x 6, 5, 4, 4, 4 Total of : 23

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 5x200, 3x210, 2x220, 2x210, 4x190
B - Standing DB Curl - 5x45, 5x45, 5x45, 5x45, 5x45

C - Decline Hammer - 220 x 10, 8, 7, 7, 4, 5, 5, 5,6 Total of : 57 
C - Preacher EZ - 60 x 10, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 4, 4,6 Total of : 54 

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Incline Dumbbell - 75 over 25
A - Seated Dumbbell Curls - 40's over 24 reps

B - Hammer Flat Bench - 210
B - Standing DB Curl - 50's

C - Decline Hammer - 230
C - Preacher EZ - 70 

The good news is after my screw tweaking my back last tuesday, today is the first day it doesn't hurt to walk.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Song of the day*






YouTube Video











This is the video which is awesome but it won't let me link to have it autoplay. 





YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

O . I am so sorry about not sending this to you sooner. Its been a tough few days. No excuses ... here are some wicked core movements you might want to throw into your routine. Personally I would suggest throwing two exercises into each of your workouts .. suggestions on where to put them are noted below. 

Just to give you a bit of information-eronious before I begin listing off a few routines. A complete core workout exercises all the major muscles of the core which are: 
- abdominals
- lower back muscles
- the booty 
- muscles that surround and stabilize the hips 
- deep inner muscles that support the spine 

Its important to encompass and strengthen your body in all directions to help rehab your back. The following movement patterns should be taken into consideration:
- flexion (forward movement including leg flexion)
- extension (backward movement including leg extension) 
- rotational movements
- crossing and side-to-side movements
- adduction (close those legs) lol
- abduction (spread those legs) even funnier

Some of these exercises may seem odd or simple but when they are done correct they are actually quite challenging. Obviously the purpose is to get your back (pun intended) into tip top shape again. 

- *Pushups with feet on swiss ball:* good addition to the beginning or end of your chest day as you really need to engage your core to stabilize your feet
- *Dips with hands or feet on the ball:* good alternate dip for tricep day 
- *Boat Pose:* (im on a boat!) .. sorry couldnt resist .. YouTube - boat pose .. watch out the video makes me want to go to sleep .. very calming .. this is good to add to your traditional ab routine
- *Side Superman:* like a regular superman but you lie on your side with your legs and arms fully extended (arms above your head) .. this is a slow movement .. add this baby anywhere
- *On the ball roll out:* like this dude but i have my hands clasped together Ball Rollout Exercise | Abdominal Workout Exercises .. another good ab routine addition
- *Ankle Reach:* not alot of guys will do this because they are afraid to look silly but if this is done properly its great and might i add tough .. lie on your stomach, legs extended and arms bent so your hands are even with the top of your head, reach arm back and up, bending your lower leg up toward your butt as your touch your hand to your ankle, maintain steady balance and a fluid motion without transferring all of your bodyweight onto one side of your body
- *Heel Touch: *the reason I like these is because its a gentle rotation and cross move .. lie on your back, knees bent, feet flat on the floor and hands pointing up .. moving to your side, touch your right heel with your right hand and repeat to other side .. initiate the movement from the centre of your body and not your arms and legs
- *Ball Bridge with Leg Raise: *(COH10) Swiss Ball Face Up Single Leg Hip Raise - Video .. this is a great one just dont be a hero and go slow
- *Planks: *obviously also a great core exercise .. any variation will do just keep breathing !! .. my favs are the planks with hands on the ball or on a bosu
- *Low Cable Woodchoppers: *a great twisting core workout as are plenty of med ball variations .. just keep them slow and controlled

I hope that helps O !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Just to give you a bit of information-eronious before I begin listing off a few routines. A complete core workout exercises all the major muscles of the core which are:
> - abdominals
> - lower back muscles
> - the booty
> ...


 
This what what I was trying to say I was lacking the other day.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Some of these exercises may seem odd or simple but when they are done correct they are actually quite challenging. Obviously the purpose is to get your back (pun intended) into tip top shape again.
> 
> - *Pushups with feet on swiss ball:* good addition to the beginning or end of your chest day as you really need to engage your core to stabilize your feet
> - *Dips with hands or feet on the ball:* good alternate dip for tricep day
> ...


 
No offense but since I hate being the center of attention, I'll do 2 every day when I get home from the gym.  Except the Low Cable Woodchopper, I've done that one before but forgot about it. 

Do you have a reccomended way of grouping them or is just start top to bottom good enough?

Thanks for the help, I do appreciate it. Core has always been something that I never dedicated time to, and as it's obvious have paid that price once to many times.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

O. 
If your going to do them at home when your done your workouts then I would suggest something like this. Do program A / rest / program B / rest / repeat. 

Program A : 
- Plank with feet on the ball 
- Ball Bridge with Leg Raise
- Dips with feet on the ball 
- Side Supermans 
- Pushups with feet on the ball 
- Swiss Ball double leg lifts (balance movement with hip flexor work) 

Program B : 
- Plank with hands on the ball 
- On the ball roll out 
- Dips with hands on the ball 
- Boat Pose 
- Heel Touches 
- Ankle Reaches

I would do 30 sec reps with 1-2 constant giant working sets .. but thats just me


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Gotta go buy an excerise ball and will get on this ASAP.

Thanks for the help, hope your recovered from your mishap last week.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks O. 

Go get your ball !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

Had to work late, month end always fucks with my schedule but oh well. So no core excercises started yet, I'm actually looking forward to them so gonna start as soon as I can. I barely made it to the gym today. 

Sucked it up and did legs, even though they are what caused a week of walking like a cripple. 

*Tuesday 8/31/2010
Legs 
*
A - Hack Squates - 430 x 8 8, 8, 8, 8 Total of : 40 
A - SLDL - 185 x 6, 5, 8, 7, 7 Total of : 35 

B - Regular Squats - skipped as back was really tight after above
B - Hack Squat Standing (Calf Raises) - 540x10, 590x12, 630x12, 680x12, 730x10

C - Leg Extensions - 190 x 10, 10, 10, 9, 8, 8 Total of : 55
C - Seated Leg Curls - 175 x 10, 10, 8, 8, 7, 7 Total of : 50

*Next weeks's setup:*
A - Hack Squates - 450
A - SLDL - 185 more than 36 reps

B - Squats - 215 tbd (I may end up dropping these if the back keeps acting up)
B - Hack Squat Standing (Calf Raises) - 630

C - Leg Extensions - 205 
C - Seated Leg Curls - 190 

Figured out a safer way to do the hack squat machine calf raises. I just stacked on a few plates on the safety latch since I'm tall enough I just stand up straight and then get the full range of motion on the calf raise without worrying about the damage I would cause to myself if my foot slipped off the platform. Only thing is I'm going to have to play with rep rempo's and combinations soon as the most plates that fit on there is going to be 810

I said in the beginning I'd be rambling in here.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Song of the day*






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Had to work late, month end always fucks with my schedule but oh well. So no core excercises started yet, I'm *actually looking forward to them so gonna start as soon as I can. I barely made it to the gym today.
> 
> Sucked it up and did legs, even though they are what caused a week of walking like a cripple. *
> 
> ...



Nice work pulling through and gettin'er done !! 
Now get into a hot bath with epsom salts and stretch those wheels! 

SQUATES: are those European squats?  (yes I am a smart arse) 

Nice weight on the hacks .. no wonder your back was sore .. thats alot of weight for anyone with a 100% back! 

Trust me you WILL NOT drop your squats because your back will get better and not act up !! Positive thinking O


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

You need to step away from the hack squat machine and give BB hack squats a try instead, they are really tough and bring up the quads like nothing else. As long as you dont fall back over the bar as i nearly did today lol






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> SQUATES: are those European squats?  (yes I am a smart arse)


 
Why yes, and I have a sip of tea between each set.



JennyB said:


> Nice weight on the hacks .. no wonder your back was sore .. thats alot of weight for anyone with a 100% back!
> 
> Trust me you WILL NOT drop your squats because your back will get better and not act up !! Positive thinking O


 
I'm kind of lucky, my legs have always been a strong body part.

I'm only thinking about dropping them until I get the core strong enough. I truely beleive they have an effect on the entire body for stability and balance. 

Any tips on rep schemes or timing for the calf raises. I'll probably have the rack maxed out in about 2 weeks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You need to step away from the hack squat machine and give BB hack squats a try instead, they are really tough and bring up the quads like nothing else. As long as you dont fall back over the bar as i nearly did today lol


 
After I'm done with this program I'm going to ad these into whatever I do next, and start with just the bar because I can see how form on these could send ya falling backwards.

I've always wondered how you would do these. 

So did anybody catch your little mishap?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> After I'm done with this program I'm going to ad these into whatever I do next, and start with just the bar because I can see how form on these could send ya falling backwards.
> 
> I've always wondered how you would do these.
> 
> So did anybody catch your little mishap?


 
Maybe they did but i liked to think not lol. The falling over thing was nothing to do with this exercise being arkward it was me not paying attention once i put the weight down.
You wont fall over with the weight, it just wont happen it doesnt imbalance you like that. The thing is its going to look arkward and feel arkward with this exercise as when you get the bar past the back of your knee you have to then thrust forward to get your arse out the way. So it looks like your rounding your back, but actually as long as you just keep the bottom of your back tight and straight your fine doesnt matter about the top of your back and it really doesnt bother the back too much unlike regular deadlifts.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Why yes, and I have a sip of tea between each set.


 
Cough cough excuse me cough cough European present.........anyway whats wrong with sipping tea between sets, isnt that what everybody does?!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm only thinking about dropping them until I get the core strong enough. I truely beleive they have an effect on the entire body for stability and balance.
> 
> Any tips on rep schemes or timing for the calf raises. I'll probably have the rack maxed out in about 2 weeks.



I would step away from the leg machines and drastically drop your weights and start rehabing your back before it becomes an issue in the long run. 

Both JUGS and BUILT have suggested that I try doing calves on my upper body days inbetween sets. I will let you know how that goes. I amd doing 3 sets of 15-20 reps to make sure they are maxed out. 



davegmb said:


> Maybe they did but i liked to think not lol. The falling over thing was nothing to do with this exercise being arkward it was me not paying attention once i put the weight down.
> You wont fall over with the weight, it just wont happen it doesnt imbalance you like that. The thing is its going to look arkward and feel arkward with this exercise as when you get the bar past the back of your knee you have to then thrust forward to *get your arse out the way*. So it looks like your rounding your back, but actually as long as you just keep the bottom of your back tight and straight your fine doesnt matter about the top of your back and it really doesnt bother the back too much unlike regular deadlifts.



What if your booty is so big there aint no way that bar is getting around it?  Honestly I personally wouldnt recommend this exercise to someone that has a bad back until they strengthen it and begin with regular squats and some core building exercises. But thats just MHO. 



davegmb said:


> Cough cough excuse me cough cough European present.........anyway whats wrong with sipping tea between sets, isnt that what everybody does?!



Do you also raise your pinky finger when you drink it? Do you put it in a shaker cup or carry around one of those fruity tea cups and a saucer?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I would step away from the leg machines and drastically drop your weights and start rehabing your back before it becomes an issue in the long run.
> 
> Both JUGS and BUILT have suggested that I try doing calves on my upper body days inbetween sets. I will let you know how that goes. I amd doing 3 sets of 15-20 reps to make sure they are maxed out.


 
**sigh** my calves don't respond to high reps. They didn't grow until I lowered the reps and added some serious weight.

hmm maybe high reps, and high weight, now that's one I haven't tried.

I'm adding your core routine and yes I should start staying at the current weights since I only have 5 more weeks of this program. Then I'm going to cut the reps/sets/weight and let my body heal and figured that would be a good time to learn some new exercises. So far I'm up to this Barbell Hack, and the Corner Press. I'm also going to add in 30 minutes of cardio to since I've dropped that out during this program.



JennyB said:


> What if your booty is so big there aint no way that bar is getting around it?


Hey I am not a fatass, big gut but no ass to speak of.



JennyB said:


> Do you also raise your pinky finger when you drink it? Do you put it in a shaker cup or carry around one of those fruity tea cups and a saucer?


He needs the saucer for the cumpettes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You need to step away from the hack squat machine and give BB hack squats a try instead, they are really tough and bring up the quads like nothing else. As long as you dont fall back over the bar as i nearly did today lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks tough.... and well worth it!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> hmm maybe high reps, and high weight, now that's one I haven't tried.
> 
> I'm adding your core routine and yes I should start staying at the current weights since I only have 5 more weeks of this program. Then I'm going to cut the reps/sets/weight and let my body heal and figured that would be a good time to learn some new exercises. So far I'm up to this Barbell Hack, and the Corner Press. I'm also going to add in 30 minutes of cardio to since I've dropped that out during this program.
> 
> ...



Giver a go with the high weight and reps .. thats what I am doing. 

5 more weeks? How long do you work a program? 

I was actually talking about my butt being too big to get the bar over silly.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

A gentleman always uses a cup and saucer, and i prefer scones to crumpets thank you very much lol, i draw the line at the raised pinky though

Jenny i promise you, although it looks like your hitting your back with this exercise, it really doesnt, id say regular squats are more likely to hurt the back if you make a mistake with them instead. The way you lift the weight up behind you you have to keep looking up and straighten your back to stay up right so you do it automatically.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> 5 more weeks? How long do you work a program?


 
Typically it's supposed to be a 6-8 week, but with my extended layoff and figuring out the starting weights I planned on 12 this time but if I start to plateau before that time then I'll cut it down.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Jenny i promise you, although it looks like your hitting your back with this exercise, it really doesnt, id say regular squats are more likely to hurt the back if you make a mistake with them instead. The way you lift the weight up behind you you have to keep looking up and straighten your back to stay up right so you do it automatically.


 
I think she may be more concerned with the fact I have a tendancy to go big instead of taking my time and working my way up in weight. But with this one I'll start with the bar and maybe a couple quarters and let you know how the back feels.

Oh yeah, I like scones with a starbucks every once in a while to


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> A gentleman always uses a cup and saucer, and i prefer scones to crumpets thank you very much lol, i draw the line at the raised pinky though
> 
> Jenny i promise you, although it looks like your hitting your back with this exercise, it really doesnt, id say regular squats are more likely to hurt the back if you make a mistake with them instead. The way you lift the weight up behind you you have to keep looking up and straighten your back to stay up right so you do it automatically.



Well I certainly am not a gentleman then because I prefer my tea in a big mother arse mug  As for the pinky .. its kind of a family tradition .. so perhaps I am more English than you 



omerta2010 said:


> Typically it's supposed to be a 6-8 week, but with my extended layoff and figuring out the starting weights I planned on 12 this time but if I start to plateau before that time then I'll cut it down.



Wow I would be bored and going nuts doing a program for that long. I can hardly work a program for 5 weeks without wanting to swtich it up. 



omerta2010 said:


> I think she may be more concerned with the fact I have a tendancy to go big instead of taking my time and working my way up in weight. But with this one I'll start with the bar and maybe a couple quarters and let you know how the back feels.
> 
> Oh yeah, I like scones with a starbucks every once in a while to



I was concerned about your back. Even in the video it does look like he is engaging his back and core alot and until yours is strengthened I think the bar would be sufficient .. but you can dissagree .. I will still love yah  

As for scones and crumpets. I dont even know what crumpets are BUT tea biscuits are the only thing my mother can make or bake so I learned to like them as a child.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Well I certainly am not a gentleman


 This is good to know. 


JennyB said:


> Wow I would be bored and going nuts doing a program for that long. I can hardly work a program for 5 weeks without wanting to swtich it up.


 
I actually like this one because it's structures with goals for every week, I struggle with the "maintenance" type programs. I'm very goal oriented and like to keep new challenges. 



JennyB said:


> I was concerned about your back. Even in the video it does look like he is engaging his back and core alot and until yours is strengthened I think the bar would be sufficient .. but you can dissagree .. I will still love yah  .


Oh I'm planning on starting with the bar and maybe a couple quarters so I don't have to fall over picking up the bar.

I've also been thinking about what your saying about maybe cutting this one short and getting my strengthened up core and take this time to learn some new exercises and get clean up form on some of the classics. And I think that maybe be the best way to go.

I don't know if I"m going to make it to the gym the next few days since end of month here at work is crazy and I end up working late almost every night. But we'll see.

So I'm going to do the 8th week next week of this program and then move to Core/Relearn/Recover phase, and add a little cardio for a month or so and then maybe do this again with new exercises. 

What do you think of this new plan?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I've also been thinking about what your saying about maybe cutting this one short and getting my strength up, core and take this time to learn some new exercises and clean up form on some of the classics. And I think that maybe be the best way to go.
> 
> 
> So I'm going to do the 8th week next week of this program and then move to Core/Relearn/Recover phase, and add a little cardio for a month or so and then maybe do this again with new exercises.
> ...



I like the new plan minus cardio. Cardio is #$W$^%& IMHO and there I have little to no use for it in my life .. unless its traditional cardio of course. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I like the new plan minus cardio. Cardio is #$W$^%& IMHO and there I have little to no use for it in my life .. unless its traditional cardio of course. lol


 
I hate gym cardio to but it's how I lost 30 before I started this program. And as much as I hate to say it, I've found a use for it when cutting, my body has reacted much differently with it than it used to without it.

Biggest focus is going to be on getting a strong core so I can stop working around stuff.  And then go big or go home again. 

Thanks again for the core routine.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

Your welcome. My suggestion would be circuits with plyos and high rep resistance mixed with short sprints .. you will see a much better drop in bodyfat and overall conditioning .. but you have to giver like you have never given'er before !! YES thats a dare


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2010)

I have to admit.... I played around with HITT 2 years ago, and it was tough..... very tough.  But it got me in super cardiovasular shape in the shortest period of time of any thing I ever tried before.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have to admit.... I played around with HITT 2 years ago, and it was tough..... very tough.  But it got me in super cardiovasular shape in the shortest period of time of any thing I ever tried before.



Let me know if you want me to send you some HIIT programs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Starting the core stuff tomorrow. Checked youtube to find some of those other ones as well to make sure what I was thinking wasn't the completely wrong thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Your welcome. My suggestion would be circuits with plyos and high rep resistance mixed with short sprints .. you will see a much better drop in bodyfat and overall conditioning .. but you have to giver like you have never given'er before !! YES thats a dare


 
Some things I have absolutely no use for and hate enough to never do them no matter what. 

Sprints and/or running  

But I also don't do the treadmill, it's either eliptical or stair climber.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Workout 9/7/10

Incline DB:
50x8, 60x8, 70x5
Hammer Flat:
180x5, 200x5, 180x4
Hammer Decline:
180x8, 200x5, 200x5
Alternating DB Hammer's:
35x12, 45x5, 45x4
Preacher Curls:
60x10, 70x5, 70x4

Stair Climber: 15 minutes on lvl 3, 5 minutes on lvl 5


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Song of the day stuck in my head:






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice stair climbing O .. makes for a nice tushy


----------



## davegmb (Sep 8, 2010)

How come you do the hammer bench press, is it a wrist injury thing?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Program A :
> - Plank with feet on the ball
> - Ball Bridge with Leg Raise
> - Dips with feet on the ball
> ...


 
Jesus Christ, my balance is beyond terrible. 

Did 3 sets of each and held for about 15-30 seconds each.
- Plank with feet on the ball 
- Ball Bridge with Leg Raise (just did the bridge part as I need to get the balance and strength to hold it with both before i add in the raise)
- Side Supermans


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> How come you do the hammer bench press, is it a wrist injury thing?


 
Something about the angle with both DB or BB on flat bench that irritates the hell outa my shoulder, and since I train by myself it's also partially for safety as well. 

I do think it's odd that the inclines with the bench on the lowest setting takes just enough pressure off so it feels natural and without the pain.

I've been adding in rotator cuff exercises so will probably try free weights again pretty soon.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Jesus Christ, my balance is beyond terrible.
> 
> Did 3 sets of each and held for about 15-30 seconds each.
> - Plank with feet on the ball
> ...



O. I would sugggest starting the plank on the floor then and progressing to the ball. Good work on just doing the bridge part without the ball to start. It will come I assure you and thumbs up for given'er 



omerta2010 said:


> Something about the angle with both DB or BB on flat bench that irritates the hell outa my shoulder, and since I train by myself it's also partially for safety as well.
> 
> I do think it's odd that the inclines with the bench on the lowest setting takes just enough pressure off so it feels natural and without the pain.
> 
> I've been adding in rotator cuff exercises so will probably try free weights again pretty soon.



No thats not odd at all and bravo for adding in some rotator work as its very under trained area. You might also want to add in incline side laying laterals to your shoulder day as I find it helps. 

Have a good day ball buster


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 8, 2010)

Music was a little more chill today, heard this on the drive in.





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O. I would sugggest starting the plank on the floor then and progressing to the ball. Good work on just doing the bridge part without the ball to start. It will come I assure you and thumbs up for given'er


 
Plank and bridge on the floor I can hold for way over 30 seconds. It's the instability of the ball that makes them hard.  I think I'll have to work my way up to be able to do the full routine you hooked me up with. Which is good, it gives me a goal. 

So your variation of the side lateral would that hit more of the rear delt kind of like the reverse pec dec but just a different angle?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey O!  I noticed you said you worked out alone.  Do you work out at home, or did you mean you don't have a training partner?  How's the pup?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey JD, I don't have a training partner and I go early morning and I'm lucky enough that there are never more than 1 or 2 other people in the weight room. Bad part is I've seen them spot people and no way would I trust them. 

I had lifted for a good 3 yrs with a training partner 4 days a week, and turned out that I ended up making better gains when I moved and started going on my own. And now I kind of like that little bit of solitude that is just mine in the gym, I just go in and crank the ipod and go into my own space. 

I know I probably give up some stuff that I could do with a training partner spotting me but it's sort of a double edged sword. Not sure if that made sense.

The pup is doing awesome, I need to pick up some more tennis balls this weekend she's bit the last one in the yard in half this morning.  I can't get her to chase a frisbee like your girl for some reason it's only tennis balls she likes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

So I did hit the gym wed and thur:

Wed:
Barbell Hack Squat (This is a very odd feeling exercise but going to keep learning it):
95x8, 145x8, 145x6

Split Squat:
BWx8, BWx8, BW+70x5

Seated Leg Curls:
175x, 190x6, 205x3, 205x3, 190x4

StairClimber: 30 minutes level 4


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thur (Slept wrong so the back was jacked so did everything on the hammers, the chest support takes the pressure off my back so it works and still feeling it so that's a good thing)

Hammer Hi-Row (per side):
70x8, 90x8, 125x5, 135x3

Hammer Low-Row (per side):
90x8, 115x5, 125x5

Rope Pressdowns (on pulldown stack):
70x7, 80x3, 80x3, 60x5

Reverse Grip Pressdown (side stack):
100x10, 120x7, 140x4

StairClimber: 20 minutes level 5


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

Way to push through and adjust to compensate for the back issues. Thumbs up buddy  Have a good night. xx


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> The pup is doing awesome, I need to pick up some more tennis balls this weekend she's bit the last one in the yard in half this morning. I can't get her to chase a frisbee like your girl for some reason it's only tennis balls she likes.


I know what you mean about training partners. A good one is hard to find, particularly one who is on the same page as you.

Since your girl loves to chase tennis balls, you need to run out and get one of these! A Chuck It Ultra Ball Launcher and a Ultra Ball. Any Petsmart has both. You can use regular tennis balls, but the Ultra Ball bounces higher and goes farther. Shelby was brought up chasing tennis balls, than later I bought these. She LOVES the Ultra Ball. In fact, now she turns her nose up at a regular tennis ball. With the launcher/ultra ball combo it will go 80-100 yards, so you need either a big yard or take her to a big field. I take her to a high school that has athletic fields well away from any danger.

Chuckit! Ultra Ball Launcher Dog Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart

Chuckit! Ultra Ball Dog Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

You two are friggin cute


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who talkes to his dog like they are human and like to beleive she understands everything I say.

I'll have to pick up one of those next time I stop in at Petsmart.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who talkes to his dog like they are human and like to beleive she understands everything I say.
> 
> I'll have to pick up one of those next time I stop in at Petsmart.


  I don't even think twice talking to her.  It is amazing how much they do understand.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

Workout 9/13/10

Hammer Flat:
180x5, 200x5, 210x2, 180x4
Hammer Decline:
200x8, 220x5, 230x4
Hammer Incline (shoulder hurt like hell, but my stupid gym had only one incline bench for freeweights and 5 high schoolers were using it so I tried the machine):
160x3, 160x3

Alternating DB Hammer's:
45x6, 50x4, 55x3, 45x5
Low Cable Curls:
100x10, 120x6, 130x4, 110x6

Stair Climber: 30 minutes on inverval level 5


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

So since my balance sucks and I want to work on core, each day I pick something from Jenny's list of core exercises. Then will concentrate on that, until I get comfortable and strong enough to power threw them all at once. 
Today concentrated on the bridges on the ball. Wasn't bad but not sure I should be feeling these like crazy in my hamstrings. Does it mean I'm doing something wrong anybody?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

Song of the day:





YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Sep 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So since my balance sucks and I want to work on core, each day I pick something from Jenny's list of core exercises. Then will concentrate on that, until I get comfortable and strong enough to power threw them all at once.
> Today concentrated on the bridges on the ball. Wasn't bad but not sure I should be feeling these like crazy in my hamstrings. Does it mean I'm doing something wrong anybody?



Good plan O! If you were feeling them in your hams you were doing them right! It still has a core component though !


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks JennyB, I wasn't sure on that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Cardio: 45 Minutes StepMill - interval level 5


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

So the core work, I've gotten the bridges up to 5 sets minimum 30 seconds. But still struggling with the planks. 

I think this week I'll keep alternating each day by day but next week I'll do them as supersets.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So the core work, I've gotten the bridges up to 5 sets minimum 30 seconds. But still struggling with the planks.
> 
> I think this week I'll keep alternating each day by day but next week I'll do them as supersets.



Nice work on the bridges! You will always struggle with planks .. short controlled breathing is the way to go


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Jenny, I"m sticking with it.

Tomorow is back day and baring any weird pinching I'm gonna do deads. I'm looking forward to it. Seems like the thing many are doing now days are 5x5. So we'll see how that goes.  Gonna see if I can do 5x5 @275.

Any reccomendation on what else I should throw in? 

I'm thinking the High Hammer rows, and probably flat hammer's, the hammer machines support the back so only stress on it will be the deads.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

The 5 x 5 is actually 1 warm up with light weight and the other 4 heavy at 5 max so I would start alot lower than 275 toots! 

Why dont you give this a go: 
- Deads: 5x5 
- Bent Over BB Rows: 8x3 
- Straight Arm Pressdowns: 8x3 
- Single Arm DB Rows: 8x3 
- Single Arm Lat Pulldowns: 8x3 

No hammer strength's Mr. just use that core and drop your weights. 
Your back isnt that weak or else you wouldnt be able to lift 275lbs on deads.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

what the heck are "straigth arm pressdowns"

You may be right, maybe I just have to stop being a candyass and just f'n do it. 

I have to admit the back has been feeling much better since I started concentrating on doing some core every day.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

Focus on the core and drop the weights and none of those exercises should hurt your back at all .. bad back or not. 

Straight Arm Pressdowns: 

Cable Straight Arm Pulldown


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Cable Straight Arm Pulldown


This is such a great movement.  Why?  It hits both the upper back and triceps at the same time.  Think about that.... upper back is usually worked with pulling, and tris with pushing, but this exercise accomplishes both.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

Bingo !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Focus on the core and drop the weights and none of those exercises should hurt your back at all .. bad back or not.
> 
> Straight Arm Pressdowns:
> 
> Cable Straight Arm Pulldown


 
I never knew that's what it was called. I always throught of that as more of a warmup exercise.

JD I used to always feel it more in the lats,  but then again lats are upper back  I'm an idiot sometimes.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Well no lats arent really upper back .. they are pretty much your entire back  
This is my staple exercise and trust me that they build the back better than anything! 
Its going to be wicked for your core too. If you go to heavy and dont use your core you will be thrown back. Holy I sound like the core queen


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Well no lats arent really upper back .. they are pretty much your entire back
> This is my staple exercise and trust me that they build the back better than anything!
> Its going to be wicked for your core too. If you go to heavy and dont use your core you will be thrown back. Holy I sound like the core queen


 
I'd rather think of you as the anatomy queen.  Sometimes you can be so literal. 

We had always called these stif arm pulldowns **shrug** sometimes gotta make shit up if you don't know what it's really called.

I used and will use it as transitional exercise finishing back and into tri's. Since I always do back and tri's same day.

My back staple is the deads, they make everything better. kinda like bacon


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Bingo !!


 
And your prize is: 

hahaha


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

I wish every day at the gym was like today. 

Has anybody else had one of those days that when you get to the gym everything goes as planned, the mind muscle connection is almost like seeing the muscle working, and just that overall feeling that things are going great. 

For me ones that feel this "right" are so few and far between that I have to take notice. I mean yes the gym is my own little world every day I go, and I appreciate the ability to go and work the way I do, but today was just different. 

Also I know since Jenny helped me on some core stuff I talk about it alot in here, but that's more for myself because it helps me to stay focused on it, so hope I'm not boring anybody.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

The workout:

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows:
135x10
185x7
185x6

Deads (2 warmup sets didn't log)
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5

Single Arm Dumbell Row:
65x8
65x7
65x6

Stiff arm Pressdowns:
110x10
120x6
120x6
120x6

Rope Pressdowns:
120x8
120x7
120x6
120x6

Reverse Grip Pressdowns:
90x10
100x7
100x7

I can really see how the core work in paying off. Even though I left a lot on the table on the deads I made it through this whole thing without even a twitch or tingle down the leg or in the discs which may be why I felt this was the best day at the gym since I've come back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice Deads!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks JD. After I started going on my own I learned to really really like them.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'd rather think of you as the anatomy queen.  Sometimes you can be so literal.
> 
> We had always called these stif arm pulldowns **shrug** sometimes gotta make shit up if you don't know what it's really called.
> 
> ...



Anatomy queen works too  
Yes everyone calls exercises something different .. same diff! 
BACON .. DID YOU SAY BACON!!!???



omerta2010 said:


> And your prize is:
> 
> hahaha



Sweet prize !!  



omerta2010 said:


> I wish every day at the gym was like today.
> 
> *Has anybody else had one of those days that when you get to the gym everything goes as planned, the mind muscle connection is almost like seeing the muscle working, and just that overall feeling that things are going great. *
> 
> ...



I know just what you mean .. as I sit here in my bed and my butt and hams are still screaming at me  LOVE IT !! 

YOUR NOT BORING anyone talking about the core .. more people should focus on it .. so keep givin'er !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

Mmmmmm..... bacon


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Mmmmmm..... bacon


 
I know I started it but damnit now I'm craving a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

So today was Experiment Day:

Overhead Barbell Press: (Should have seen the looks the trainer was giving me, since it was my first time ever doing these I figured I'd do them in the squat rack/cage. Funny part is at lockout the bar is only about 2 inches from the top.) I have to admit they flet good and the motion didn't bother my shoulder as I expect it to.

8x95
6x115
6x115
6x95

Corner Presses: (everybody looked at me weird on this one) (weight doesn't include the bar)
6x90
6x90
6x70

Then just slow 10 second reps on barbell shrugs:
225x10
225x10
225x10

woke up late so had to hit the showers after these, was pretty fun doing some new stuff. 

I'm trying to figure out what I should add next time. Thinking maybe bent over laterals for the rear delts, we don't have a pec dec to sit in backwards so that's out. 

Any other suggestions for shoulders, I just worry about making sure I hit all 3 heads.

Oh yeah and the overhead was without a weightbelt, and no back pain. So credit the core again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

Song of the day:





YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Sep 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So today was Experiment Day:
> 
> Overhead Barbell Press: (Should have seen the looks the trainer was giving me, since it was my first time ever doing these I figured I'd do them in the squat rack/cage. Funny part is at lockout the bar is only about 2 inches from the top.) I have to admit they flet good and the motion didn't bother my shoulder as I expect it to.
> 
> ...



Hey O . Give the overhead smith presses a try while your on your knees next time .. its old school but I love it !! 

Those are some serious numbers on your corner presses. Everyone was watching you because your a friggin machine !! HOLY MOTHER WE NEED PICS !! 

I love doing cable rears : YouTube - Cable Rear Deltoid Flys

Try Laying Incline Laterals = WICKED !! 

This is what I would suggest: 
- Kneeling Overhead Smith Presses: 5x5
- Corner Presses: 8 x 3 
- Laying Incline Laterals: 8 x 3 
- Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 8 x 3 
Then do calves ... because you make me do them everyday


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I love doing cable rears : YouTube - Cable Rear Deltoid Flys


These always hurt my shoulder but I try them every once in a while.




JennyB said:


> Try Laying Incline Laterals = WICKED !!


These do rule and have been doing them forever, guess I'll keep them in. 



JennyB said:


> This is what I would suggest:
> - Kneeling Overhead Smith Presses: 5x5
> - Corner Presses: 8 x 3
> - Laying Incline Laterals: 8 x 3
> - Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 8 x 3


So you think I should be doing 2 things for rear delts?



JennyB said:


> Then do calves ... because you make me do them everyday


 
Sounds like we need a friendly challenge. But how are we going to measure progress and what's the prize.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

I have GOT to try these corner presses!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have GOT to try these corner presses!


 They feel really weird at first. I did about 3 warmup sets to get used to the leaning into it a bit and balancing while doing the reps. 

Shoulders did get sore the next day so it definately did work the muscles, and at the same time and best of all I only had soreness in the shoulder not the pinching I usually get from the normal overhead presses.

Give it a shot as long as your gym doesn't complain about you jamming a bar into the corner.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

Incline DB:
45x8, 65x5, 65x5, 60x5

Hammer Flat: 
180x5, 200x4, 200x3, 180x5

Hammer Decline: 
230x5, 230x4, 210x6

Dumbell Hammer Curls:
50x5, 55x4, 55x4, 55x4

Preacher Curls:
70x5, 80x5, 90x2, 80x3


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just couldn't get the form right on the barbell hacks, so I put those to the side and did squats.

Suprising to me no back pain or tightness, once again thanks to Jenny for the core excercises. 

Squats:
180x6, 230x5, 230x5, 230x5, 230x5, 230x5

SLDL:
95x8, 145x6, 155x6, 155x6

Seated Calf Raises (just for jenny) went with 5 second reps, try to get the intensity without the heavy weight.
135x15, 135x12, 135x13, 135x10, 135x10

Ran out of time since worked late last night. But at least didn't skip leg day this week 

Doing the slow reps I noticed that they start to crap around the 10th rep every set.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

YouTube Video











Random song but it's stuck in my head and I have no idea why.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2010)

What up dawg? ... and I don't mean our goldens, lol

Good looking workouts!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

You must be feeling better dawg 

Had a couple test servers that blew out when our shitty power went out 2 days in a row. Turns out people weren't testing anymore so had to put in some late ones and rebuild them. 

I've been reading up on the 5/3/1 and the Stronglift 5x5 and trying to decide which would be better for me at this stage since I'm still concentrating heavily on the core stuff.

Last couple days that's all I've been doing, but at least it's better than nothing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2010)

I am.... let me know.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hammer Flat: 
180x8, 210x3, 210x2, 160x5

Hammer Incline: 
180x4, 160x4, 160x5

Dumbell Hammer Curls:
60x4, 55x4, 55x4, 45x6

Preacher Curls:
80x6, 90x3, 90x2, 80x5

Wanted to get some cardio in so 15 minutes step mill, speed interval level 7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hammer Flat:
> 180x8, 210x3, 210x2, 160x5
> 
> Hammer Incline:
> ...


Nice!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

I need to find a god damn program. Feels to unorganized just throwing it together when I get in the gym, or even just thinking it up the night before.

Gonna finish out the week and then until the middle of oct or nov. play around with figuring out exercies I want to do with the 5/3/1. You know play around with the mix and see what feels like a balanced workout. I'll put up my idea's here of course and be open to suggestions and comments.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

Today:

Barbell Squats:
2 warmup sets
275x5
275x3
245x5
245x5
245x5

SLDL:
135x8
155x8
165x6

And just for Jenny:
Calf Raises on the Hack Squat Machine: temp of Explode up, hold 2 sec, 2 sec negative

450x20, 450x15, 450x15, 450x15, 500x13 (Major cramping up but felt good)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice squats!

I will have to try those calf raises on the hack.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice squats!
> 
> I will have to try those calf raises on the hack.


 
Thanks, I appreciate it. I've noticed that now that I'm doing core and doing more studying about form I've increased my ROM considerably. Going below parallel for every rep finally. 

My gym doesn't have a standing calf raise machine so I got inventive. The machine I do them on is on page 4 in here I think (it won't let me upload it again), standing facing into them. Keep the core stiff and the ROM is awesome.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Today:
> 
> *And just for Jenny:*
> Calf Raises on the Hack Squat Machine: temp of Explode up, hold 2 sec, 2 sec negative
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I am flattered to get an honorable mention in your journal


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

Where are you?  Lost in server hell?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

HELLLLLO O???!!! Think we lost him


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

You would think software that is 250k, when they reccomend 64 bit server adn 64 bit sql. You could follow the installation and it would work. 

After 6 hrs on the phone with support the only solution was to build a 3rd server all 32 bit and load the 32 bit version of the software on it. Then do all the conversions and configuration.
Then backup and restore that database to the 64 bit server's.

And this is released software, not beta or pre-release or anything like that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

**Deep breath** Ok now that's out of my system.

I forced myself to go to the gym today even though I only had 30 minutes.

Barbell Overhead Press:
115x5
125x3
125x1
95x8

(The now infamous) Corner Press: (had people staring again, annoys me the fuqers were staring and talking in something other than english of course)
70x8
90x6
95x3
80x6

Reverse flye's on incline bench:
35x8
35x8
35x8
35x8


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> HELLLLLO O???!!! Think we lost him


 
You can't get rid of me that easy.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Where are you? Lost in server hell?


 
How are you liking the 5/3/1?

I think I'm goign to write up my plan to start in a few weeks and get that in here. That way hopfully I'll have something solid when I start.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Well we were starting to wonder O .. guess what .. I worked my calves today  lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Well we were starting to wonder O .. guess what .. I worked my calves today  lol


 
This should be done in a few weeks, I'll keep doing my best to keep things updated. 

And congrats on the calves, mine are still tight as hell after my extended rep's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> How are you liking the 5/3/1?
> 
> I think I'm goign to write up my plan to start in a few weeks and get that in here. That way hopfully I'll have something solid when I start.


I like it a lot. Only on the 2nd week, but so far, so good. I love the 'goal' set every week where you focus on ONE set per week. The aux sets are supposed to be high rep, but they do not have to be. Never been a high rep fan, but the combination of low rep high intensity, combined with high rep low intensity is cool.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

awesome, have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

You too...


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Dont leave us again like that O !! Thats a demand ... whip time !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Dont leave us again like that O !! Thats a demand ... whip time !!


 
You do realize that could be considered encouragement right. 

Probably sound like a sap but I really appreciate all the encouragement.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

10/4/10

V-Grip Pulldowns:
120x8
140x8
160x5

Deads:
275x5
285x5
295x5
305x5
315x4

HS Rows:
180x8
205x5
205x4

Stiff Arm Pressdown: 
100x9
120x5
120x4
100x5

Rope Pressdowns (weird this stack is about double the one used above, I'll just make sure to use the same one week to week):
50x8
60x7
70x5

Reverse Grip Pressdown:
100x6
120x5
120x4


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2010)

Good w/o, strong deads!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks JD, another small goal. I've wanted to get some good reps over 300, next goal: reps over 350.

How was your weekend?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2010)

Weekend was good!  And yours?  I am hoping to catch you on deads .  Only time will tell.  

Did you get the ball launcher deal for C?  Trust me, she will LOVE IT.

Hmmmm, Eagles are in disarray.  We are playing your guys next Sunday. This season has been bizarre thus far.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

So here is what I'm pondering for the 5/3/1 4 workouts/week:

Day 1: 
5/3/1: Military Press
Aux:
Corner Press
Reverse Incline Laterals
Shrugs

Day 2:
5/3/1: Deadlift
Aux:
HS Hi-Rows
V-Grip Pulldowns
Cable Pressdowns
RG Pressdowns

Day 3:
5/3/1: Bench Press
Aux:
Incline DB
HS Decline
Hammer Curls
Preacher Curls

Day 4: 
5/3/1: Squats
Aux:
SLDL
Extensions
Hamstring Curls
Calves (misc versions)

Opinions/Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Weekend was good! And yours? I am hoping to catch you on deads . Only time will tell.
> 
> Did you get the ball launcher deal for C? Trust me, she will LOVE IT.
> 
> Hmmmm, Eagles are in disarray. We are playing your guys next Sunday. This season has been bizarre thus far.


 
Well I'm taking it slow and steady so I'm sure you'll catch me sooner than later. 

Got the launcher but it's been in the triple digits ever since but this weekend coming up looks to be the perfect time to try it out.

Raiders are my team, we're playing the Chargers. Hey at least we're 1 game better than the 49er's. 

It's been a lot of years now but the Raiders finally are playing with confidence and not giving up like they have in the past so eventually the wins will come.

The Eagles had alot of injuries last night from what I've read.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

Song stuck in my head today:





YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Got the launcher but it's been in the triple digits ever since but this weekend coming up looks to be the perfect time to try it out.


Cool! Good thinking. Even in low temps I bring plenty of water. If it is that hot you need to bring ice water and only throw it 7-8 times. In hot weather Shelby will drink close to a quart of ice water once we are done.... 



> The Eagles had alot of injuries last night from what I've read.


For sure! This was supposed to be an easy win.... That's why it is the NFL. Kudos to the Redskins.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Well I'm taking it slow and steady so I'm sure you'll catch me sooner than later.
> 
> Got the launcher but it's been in the triple digits ever since but this weekend coming up looks to be the perfect time to try it out.
> 
> ...


 

When i first started watching the NFL, Oakland where one of the best teams, they had  QB called Rich Gannon i think and a defensive player called Romanowski.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So here is what I'm pondering for the 5/3/1 4 workouts/week:
> 
> Day 1:
> 5/3/1: Military Press
> ...



I think you should do chins or at least lat pulldowns on bench press or military press day.

The rest of it looks good to me.  Though I prefer to only do 2 assistance exercises per workout.  It keeps them short and keeps you focused.  I think it's better to do 45 minutes of good work and leave than to stay those extra 15 minutes and get disinterested or bored.  But that's just me and my ADD.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 4, 2010)

Someone took that demand seriously and showed up to the gun show !! Nice work O !! 
Keep given er and your butt will be the BBINA 2011  BRING IT !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I think you should do chins or at least lat pulldowns on bench press or military press day.
> 
> The rest of it looks good to me. Though I prefer to only do 2 assistance exercises per workout. It keeps them short and keeps you focused. I think it's better to do 45 minutes of good work and leave than to stay those extra 15 minutes and get disinterested or bored. But that's just me and my ADD.


 
Just curious why you'd add chins/lat pulldowns on those days if I have a dedicated back day? 

The aux will almost always be superset to keep the workout from becoming a marathon. I forgot to mention that above.

Thanks for the input, this is  a new program for me so I have learning to do.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Someone took that demand seriously and showed up to the gun show !! Nice work O !!
> Keep given er and your butt will be the BBINA 2011  BRING IT !!


 
Nah I'm still to fat to compete in the BBINA, maybe next year's


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

Chest:

Barbell Bench (i'm such a puss, I haven't done these in about 7 yrs because of shoulder issues)
135x8
185x3
155x5
155x5

DB Incline:
55x5
55x5
55x5

Hammer Decline:
180x8
200x7
220x4

Hammer Curls:
60x4
55x5
55x4
45x7

Peacher Curls:
90x3
80x4
80x4

Cardio:
5 minutes step mill level 8, then stead state 10 minutes level 5

So felt weak as hell today but in the end the getting away into my own little world away from work and the bullshit going on right now felt soooo good. Plus the back is thrashed from yesterday and it hurts so good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

Going on 3 weeks of lost production because people just can't fucking listen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so tired of this fucking place right now. Gonna go do cardio tomorrow so hopefully I'll be to exhausted to give a shit tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Chest:
> 
> Barbell Bench (i'm such a puss, I haven't done these in about 7 yrs because of shoulder issues)
> 135x8
> ...


Nothing wrong with this workout! Since you hadn't benched in 7 years, your stabilizer muscles are not up to it.  Big reason why machines will never ever equal true free weight movements.  You will get it back in no time!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> When i first started watching the NFL, Oakland where one of the best teams, they had QB called Rich Gannon i think and a defensive player called Romanowski.


 

Yeah Gannon had a neck injury and had to retire, without him we had a terrible offense, and have ever since. 

Romanowski was a beast, he ended up being forced to retire from to many concussions. Now he sells some suppliment that is supposed to heal brain injuries and help with memory.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nothing wrong with this workout! Since you hadn't benched in 7 years, your stabilizer muscles are not up to it. Big reason why machines will never ever equal true free weight movements. You will get it back in no time!


 
Thanks JD, sometimes well ok most times I expect to much out of myself every time. 

So is it staying cool out by you? It's finally cooling down here.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 7, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 7, 2010)

Didn't feel like going today but sucked it up and made myself. I knew I needed the getaway.

Legs:
Squats:
225x5
245x5
255x5
275x4
225x6

SLDL:
185x6
205x5
215x5
225x5
185x6

Extensions:
160x10
175x10
175x10

Leg Curls:
160x10
175x8
175x8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Didn't feel like going today but sucked it up and made myself. I knew I needed the getaway.
> 
> Legs:
> Squats:
> ...



Awesome workout. Particularly envious of the squats.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Curt.

today 45 minutes eliptical

Monday going to start the 5/3/1


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Not much change but starting on monday:*

Day 1: 
5/3/1: Military Press
Aux:
Corner Press
Reverse Incline Laterals
Shrugs

Day 2:
5/3/1: Deadlift
Aux:
HS Hi-Rows ss w/Cable Pressdowns
V-Grip Pulldowns ss w/RG Pressdowns

Day 3:
5/3/1: Bench Press
Aux:
Incline DB ss w/Hammer Curls
Chins ss w/Preacher Curls

Day 4: 
5/3/1: Squats
Aux:
SLDL
Extensions ss w/Hamstring Curls
Calves (misc versions)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 15, 2010)

I am onboard!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 15, 2010)

O . I commend you on heading to the gym even when you dont feel like it .. the training helps me conquer stress thats for sure .. I think your doing awesome and in no time you will be the BBINA weiner .. I mean winner


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

Week 1 Day 1 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Military Press:
5x85
5x95
8x105


Corner Press:
75x8
75x6
65x7
60x7
50x8

Cable Reverse Fly's:
40x10
50x7
50x5
45x6
40x6

Shrugs:
275x11
225x15
225x13
225x12
225x10

Tomorrow are Deads.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice workouts.... 

Great win tonight!  Your pitching staff is awesome.  It seems like this is the year of the pitcher...


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Week 1 Day 2 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Deadlift:
5x205
5x245
9x275

Aux:
HS Hi-Rows:
10x180
6x230
5x230
7x210
6x210
superset with:
Cable Pressdowns:
10x60
8x70
6x70
6x65
8x60

V-Grip Pulldowns:
10x120
6x120
6x120
6x120
5x120
Superset with:
RG Pressdowns:
10x80
10x80
8x80
8x80
8x80


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

So I'm curious what everybody else has for "that exercise" that they love to do. 

Deadlifts are the one thing I look forward to every week. I don't know why but they just are and after I'm done with them I am always happy even if I'm short a rep or didn't lift as much as I wanted to.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 19, 2010)

The 275lb shrug for 11 reps is that with straps, must have really burnt your grip and forearms if it wasnt, good work O.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> The 275lb shrug for 11 reps is that with straps, must have really burnt your grip and forearms if it wasnt, good work O.


 
Thanks Dave, anything over 200-225 right now is with straps on all the back exercises. Still working on improving that, but I have alot of issues with aching in my hands alot. I have a family history of arthritis so I just give it all I can and see what happens.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing is worth aggravating arthritis, GET EM STRAPPED UP still impressive


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome to 5/3/1!

Giants are taking to my guys!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So I'm curious what everybody else has for "that exercise" that they love to do.
> 
> Deadlifts are the one thing I look forward to every week. I don't know why but they just are and after I'm done with them I am always happy even if I'm short a rep or didn't lift as much as I wanted to.


 
You know I am onboard with romanian deads plus corner presses are another fav .. but I have to admit its because I can lift alot and impress myself lol

Workouts looking good buddy


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

Week 1 Day 3 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
BB Bench:
5x115
5x135
8x155

HS Incline (bench was taken so couldn't do DB's)
180x6
180x4
160x8
160x6
140x8
Superset with:
Hammer Curls:
45x8
45x7
45x7
45x6
35x8

HS Decline:
180x10
180x9
180x8
180x7
180x7
Superset with:
Preacher Curls:
70x8
70x5
60x6
60x6
60x7

Rant: 
My gym is designed by midgets. Every single rack other than the squat cage is at about 7ft, even the cage is only about 3 inches taller than my extended arms. So I go over to the assisted pullup since that you can kneel on it, and I lower down and about 80% of the way down that stupid thing is bottomed out to. Well that and the trainers have been giving away free "training sessions" and of course do they unrack anything they make people do. Or even put the dumbbells away, fuck no that would teach people to not be slobs. 

So I'm going to call the V-Grip Pulldowns good enough on back day and just do declines with the rest of my chest workout. 

Ok end Rant.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> You know I am onboard with romanian deads plus corner presses are another fav .. but I have to admit its because I can lift alot and impress myself lol
> 
> Workouts looking good buddy


 
I started the military presses and the corner presses at the same time so I'm not sure which but or if it's the combo but the shoulder pain is alot less now days. 

And your romanian deads are almost the same as mine 

Lifting enough to impress yourself is awesome.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome to 5/3/1!
> 
> Giants are taking to my guys!


 
I listen to alot of sports radio, and they said last year already that the Giants are made for the playoffs with the pitching rotation they have. But they didn't think they could win enough to get into the playoff's. 

Well tonight should be a classic, well that or it'll be a blowout by somebody. 

5/3/1 - I'm enjoying except I need to get more set on what I wanna do on the Aux's. I keep monkeying around with deciding if I want to go moderate rep, or my usual 4-6 and all that kinda stuff.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I started the military presses and the corner presses at the same time so I'm not sure which but or if it's the combo but the shoulder pain is alot less now days.
> 
> And your romanian deads are almost the same as mine
> 
> Lifting enough to impress yourself is awesome.


 
Well the coach gave me a goal and challenge so there is no stopping me once someone does that !! Grrrrr.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Well tonight should be a classic, well that or it'll be a blowout by somebody.


That game was a nail biter for me!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That game was a nail biter for me!


 
Last 2 for me. Last night felt like we shot ourselves in the foot. 

Your pitcher did awesome for playing injured.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

Week 1 Day 4 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Squat:
5x175
5x205
7x235

SLDL
205x6
225x5
225x6
205x6
205x6

Extensions:
175x10
190x10
205x10
220x9

Seated Leg Curls:
175x10
190x9
205x4
190x5

woke up late so had to cut it short and will add in calves next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

Week 2 Day 1 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Military Press:
3x95
3x105
7x115


Corner Press:
75x8
75x8
75x6
75x5
60x6

DB Reverse Fly's on Incline:
25x10
35x10
35x8
35x7
35x6

Shrugs (F'n Ironic I forgot my straps at home this morning so was going to go light but said screw it and went heavy and delt with it):
225x10
275x10
275x7
275x7
275x6


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

On the RDL's do you go lighter or heavy? i used to go heavier and be lifting near what my actual deadlift was for RDL's, but i found that its better to go lighter around 155lbs and really concentrate on perfect form and that stretch in the hamstrings. I seem to lose the emphasis on the hamstrings if i go to heavy on RDL's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

Didn't realize this was on my ipod but it's stuck in my head today. 






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

Week 2 Day 2 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Deadlift:
3x225
3x275
6x305

Aux:
HS Hi-Rows:
230x8
230x7
230x6
230x6
200x8

superset with:
Cable Pressdowns:
90x6
90x4
80x6
80x4
70x8


V-Grip Pulldowns:
120x8
120x7
120x7
120x6
120x6

Superset with:
V Bar Pressdowns:
100x13
110x10
110x10
110x8
110x8


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> On the RDL's do you go lighter or heavy? i used to go heavier and be lifting near what my actual deadlift was for RDL's, but i found that its better to go lighter around 155lbs and really concentrate on perfect form and that stretch in the hamstrings. I seem to lose the emphasis on the hamstrings if i go to heavy on RDL's.


 
Hamstrings have always been an afterthought so these are actually the heaviest I can go with the full stretch with no cheating. Ever since I started to match the number of exercises and really concentrate on the stretches with the hams, my knee soreness during squats has gone away. I think because I have strong quads they natually caused an imbalance and my being lazy came back to bite me in the a$$.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2010)

Super deads... bastard


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Super deads... bastard


 
Wait til next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

Week 2 Day 3 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
BB Bench:
3x125
3x145
6x165

HS Incline 
180x6
180x6
180x6
180x5
160x7
Superset with:
Hammer Curls:
45x10
45x8
45x6
45x6
35x8

HS Decline:
200x8
200x8
200x7

Superset with:
Preacher Curls:
70x8
70x6
70x5

Ran out of time so had to cut the last supersets short. 

I don't know why but for some reason when I do chest my shoulder aches like hell that's why both the accessory exercises i'm using the hammer machines. But I can do shoulder day without any issues. Takes about 3 hrs for the ache to go away.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you tried benching with a neutral grip too, should relieve some of this?






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

It's not the size of the pencil, it's how big you write your name. -- Ronnie James Dio


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll have to give that a try next week. I have dig out an article prince put up on stretching and alternate rotator cuff exercises as well. If I find it I'll cut and paste it in here.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

This always makes me laugh: 

*George Carlin's - The Seven Words You Can Never Say On TV*
I love words. I thank you for hearing my words.
I want to tell you something about words that I think is important.
They're my work, they're my play, they're my passion.
Words are all we have, really. We have thoughts but thoughts are fluid.
then we assign a word to a thought and we're stuck with that word for
that thought, so be careful with words. I like to think that the same
words that hurt can heal, it is a matter of how you pick them.
There are some people that are not into all the words.
There are some that would have you not use certain words.
There are 400,000 words in the English language and there are 7
of them you can't say on television. What a ratio that is.
399,993 to 7. They must really be bad. They'd have to be outrageous
to be seperated from a group that large. All of you over here,you 7,
Bad Words. That's what they told us they were, remember?
"That's a bad word!" No bad words, bad thoughts, bad intentions,
and words. You know the 7, don't you, that you can't say on television?
"Shit, Piss, Fuck, Cunt, CockSucker, MotherFucker, and Tits"
Those are the heavy seven. Those are the ones that'll infect your soul,
curve your spine, and keep the country from winning the war.
"Shit, Piss, Fuck, Cunt, CockSucker, MotherFucker, and Tits"
Wow! ...and Tits doesn't even belong on the list. That is such a friendly
sounding word. It sounds like a nickname, right? "Hey, Tits, come here,
man. Hey Tits, meet Toots. Toots, Tits. Tits, Toots." It sounds like a
snack, doesn't it? Yes, I know, it is a snack. I don't mean your sexist
snack. I mean New Nabisco Tits!, and new Cheese Tits, Corn Tits,
Pizza Tits, Sesame Tits, Onion Tits, Tater Tits. "Betcha Can't Eat Just
One." That's true. I usually switch off. But I mean, that word does
not belong on the list. Actually none of the words belong on the list,
but you can understand why some of them are there. I'm not
completely insensetive to people's feelings. I can understand why
some of those words got on the list, like CockSucker and
MotherFucker. Those are heavyweight words. There is a lot going on
there. Besides the literal translation and the emotional feeling.
I mean, they're just busy words. There's a lot of syllables to contend
with. And those Ks, those are agressive sounds. They just jump out at
you like "coCKsuCKer, motherfuCKer. coCKsuCKer, motherfuCKer."
It's like an assualt on you. We mentioned Shit earlier, and 2 of the
other 4-letter Anglo-Saxon words are Piss and Cunt, which go
together of course. A little accedental humor there. The reason that
Piss and Cunt are on the list is because a long time ago, there were
certain ladies that said "Those are the 2 I am not going to say. I
don't mind Fuck and Shit but 'P' and 'C' are out.", which led to such
stupid sentences as "Okay you fuckers, I'm going to tinckle now."
And, of course, the word Fuck. I don't really, well that's more
accedental humor, I don't wanna get into that now because I think
it takes to long. But I do mean that. I think the word Fuck is a very
imprortant word. It is the beginning of life, yet it is a word we use to
hurt one another quite often. People much wiser than I am said,
"I'd rather have my son watch a  film with 2 people making love
than 2 people trying to kill one another. I, of course, can agree. It is
a great sentence. I wish I knew who said it first. I agree with that but
I like to take it a step further. I'd like to substitute the word Fuck for
the word Kill in all of those movie cliches we grew up with. "Okay,
Sherrif, we're gonna Fuck you now, but we're gonna Fuck you slow."
So maybe next year I'll have a whole fuckin' ramp on the N word.
I hope so. Those are the 7 you can never say on television, under any
circumstanses. You just cannot say them ever ever ever. Not even
clinically. You cannot weave them in on the panel with Doc, and Ed,
and Johnny. I mean, it is just impossible. Forget tHose 7. They're out.
But there are some 2-way words, those double-meaning words.
Remember the ones you giggled at in sixth grade? "...And the cock
CROWED 3 times" "Hey, tha cock CROWED 3 times. ha ha ha ha. Hey, it's in
the bible. ha ha ha ha. There are some 2-way words, like it is okay for
Kirk Youdi to say "Roberto Clametti has 2 balls on him.", but he can't
say "I think he hurt his balls on that play, Tony. Don't you? He's holding
them. He must've hurt them, by God." and the other 2-way word that
goes with that one is Prik. It's okay if it happens to your finger. You
can prik your finger but don't finger your prik. No,no.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Wait til next week.


I'm still gonna catch ya.... May take a year or so


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm still gonna catch ya.... May take a year or so


 

So your in for the long haul to. 

I wanna hit a new PR by the middle of next year. Best I've ever gotten on deads was 405 and that was before all the back probs. 

I'm having a dilema because I'm making progress and everybody here at work keeps telling me I'm losing weight. However I'm not, but I want to finish cleaning up my midsection. So the dilema I have right now is if I should stay steady and keep going, or to do some more extreme dieting. 

As you may have been able to tell I'm not the most patient of people but at the same time I'm really liking the way my structure has come back and is evolving. 

Nothing like overthinking this whole F'n thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2010)

No shit? 405 was my best also.... You have an important game to watch right now L.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah that was back when i was screwing around with the PH's and stuff. M1T if I remember correctly. But this time not messing with that stuff. My quality of life when I'm hitting the gym regularly is what this is really all about now. Was layed up with the back issues for way to long.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Week 2 Day 4 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Squat:
3x195
3x225
5x255

SLDL (back was tweaking today)
225x5
205x6
205x6
205x6

Extensions:
205x10
220x10
235x10
250x5
250x5

Seated Leg Curls:
190x8
190x8
190x8
190x7
190x6


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> M1T if I remember correctly.


I used M1T and the 'real stuff'.  We really are on the same page, only 17 years apart 



omerta2010 said:


> Week 2 Day 4 Round 1:
> 5/3/1:
> Squat:
> 3x195
> ...


 
Good looking workout!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

Some days you just wanna say:






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

Week 3 Day 1 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Military Press:
5x105
3x115
4x125


Corner Press:
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x7
75x6

DB Reverse Fly's on Incline:
35x8
35x8
35x8
35x8
35x7

Shrugs:
315x8
315x8
315x7
275x8
275x8


----------



## davegmb (Nov 1, 2010)

Workouts looking good O, hows the 5/3/1 treating you? ill be trying it in the future


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome video





YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2010)

See my FB post.... You must be in heaven right now!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

Week 3 Day 2 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Deadlift:
5x245
3x295
5x325

Aux:
HS Hi-Rows:
230x8
230x8
230x7
230x5
200x6

superset with:
V-Grip Pressdowns:
90x8
90x8
90x6
90x4
80x7

V-Grip Pulldowns:
120x8
120x8
120x8
120x7
120x6

Superset with:
Reverse Grip Pressdowns:
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8

(Added these in just because)
Stiff Armed Pressdowns:
100x8
100x5
100x7
100x6
100x6 

Overall felt like a really great workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Workouts looking good O, hows the 5/3/1 treating you? ill be trying it in the future


 
I like how it's structured, I kinda went away from the way it was written and did my own aux exercises for more of a clear seperation of body parts the way I prefer.

Best so far is that unlike the first routine I did, I don't feel like I've been through a meat grinder after every workout. I think a couple times a year doing that is good, but so far the 5/3/1 seems like it will be a good bridging/mainstay.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

YouTube Video











Drummer from slipknot plays guitar in this band.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

Week 3 Day 3 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
BB Bench:
5x135
3x155
5x175

HS Incline
180x5
180x5
180x4
180x4
180x4
Superset with:
Incline Bench Seated Curls:
35x8
35x8
35x7
35x5
35x5

HS Decline:
230x8
230x6
230x6
230x5
230x4
Superset with:
Hammer Curls:
45x7
45x6
45x6
45x6
45x5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2010)

Rock on!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Rock on!


 
Someday I'll catch you on bench. 

But that's off in a distant land far far away.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2010)

Pulling power is far more impressive than pushing power.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Pulling power is far more impressive than pushing power.....


 
Accept the fact I meant it as a compliment.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

just realized that the top of the tuna cans can make for a good makeshift ninja throwing star.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

Had to go during my noon break so was a short and sweet workout.

Week 3 Day 4 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Squat:
5x205
3x245
3x285 (knee felt weird so best to not push it and live to fight another day)

SLDL
225x8
225x6
225x6
225x6
225x5

I have some studying to do on the links Jugg's has on interval fasting.

Looks like it may fit into the program to loose fat and keep as much muscle as possible.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 5, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> just realized that the top of the tuna cans can make for a good makeshift ninja throwing star.



LMAO your awesome!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Accept the fact I meant it as a compliment.


What I meant was someone deadlifting 700 lbs is far more impressive to me than someone benching 400 lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

I know, have a great weekend.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO your awesome!


  Thanks, that was just one of those random thought's. 

How's your training going?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

Week 3 Day 1 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Military Press:
5x55
5x65
12x75 (could have done more but already didn't follow the plan)


Corner Press:
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x8

DB Reverse Fly's on Incline:
35x8
35x8
35x8
35x8
35x8

Shrugs:
315x8
365x8
385x6
405x4
365x8

Since this is the "deload" week and deads tomorrow are light I decided to load up the shrugs. Had to remember what 405 felt like to get my body used to it once I start getting the deads up that far.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2010)

It's hard to hold back on deload week, huh?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

haahah, I deloaded the main exercises but coudln't bring myself to lowball it on everything else. 

I'm thinking I like dave's idea but in my case just do cardio only for the deload week. 

Might try that next round. 

How was your date?


----------



## MelissaF (Nov 8, 2010)

9/11/10 Tuesday
 Step Mill 26 minutes on level 4 intervals, and 34 minutes level 5 intervals.

Food:
1 x detour bar.
1 x protein shake 50g protein.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

-- Nice numbers on the stepper.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

Week 4 Day 2 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Deadlift:
5x135
5x185
5x225

Aux:
HS Hi-Rows:
230x8
230x8
230x7

superset with:
Cable Pressdowns:
90x8
90x8
90x8

V-Grip Pulldowns:
120x8
120x8
120x8

Superset with:
Reverse Grip Pressdowns:
100x8
100x8
100x8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2010)

I have never liked de-load or 'light days" in the past.  But for some reason with 5/3/1 I welcome it


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have never liked de-load or 'light days" in the past. But for some reason with 5/3/1 I welcome it


 
I hateeeeee it. With a passion right now.

Maybe once I get the weights up higher on the first 3 weeks I'll welcome them. But right now I'm doing things like forcing myself to do less sets. And sticking to the rep scheme on the main lift.

Only 2 more days and then next week it's back to week 1.  

So how are you liking the second week? How did you do the weight increases?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2010)

so....corner press...
discuss
what is it? Think I know, but wanna be sure


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I hateeeeee it. With a passion right now.
> 
> Maybe once I get the weights up higher on the first 3 weeks I'll welcome them. But right now I'm doing things like forcing myself to do less sets. And sticking to the rep scheme on the main lift.
> 
> ...


I think in my case it is because I am doing more volume on the aux lifts than I'm used to.  I stuck with Wendler's advice, add 5 lbs on military, bench press, and 10 lbs on squat and deadlift.  Evenually you won't be able to match the requirement and will have to retest 1 rep maxes. This is great to me, because if the last set on lift calls for 3 reps, and you go all out and get 7 reps, than it is all good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> so....corner press...
> discuss
> what is it? Think I know, but wanna be sure


 
Hey dude, hope you have a great vacation. 

This is what they look like. 





YouTube Video











At first I was skeptical but Built and Juggs kept suggesting them in a few journals I read. And I was at a point that bringing the dumbbells up to do shoulder presses was causing terrible pain in my shoulder joint. 

What I have found on these is that you have to keep your core solid or sloppy form can cause all the pain right back since your balancing all the weight on the 3 inch end of the bar stuck in the corner.  

Between these and the military presses, ( I grab the bar off the rack so no cleaning it or anything so it's all press) have really started to give me some growth in the shoulders. 

Don't forget to do something for the rear delts as well though, imbalance is a bitch to fix.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think in my case it is because I am doing more volume on the aux lifts than I'm used to. I stuck with Wendler's advice, add 5 lbs on military, bench press, and 10 lbs on squat and deadlift. Evenually you won't be able to match the requirement and will have to retest 1 rep maxes. This is great to me, because if the last set on lift calls for 3 reps, and you go all out and get 7 reps, than it is all good.


 
I'll probably follow it on most except back. I think I was playing it a bit "safe" and with all the core work I've been doing I think I can bump it up a bit more.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

I MISS Corner Presses  

YOU DAH MAN O !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I MISS Corner Presses
> 
> YOU DAH MAN O !!


 
Hi there stranger. 

How's things going? 

I'll throw in a few extra reps for you next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 12, 2010)

So I realize I need a plan for the rest of the year as december is going to be a mess between going to see family, company christmas parties, and friends along with christmas. 

So I'm planning to do another round of 5/3/1 which will end before all the stuff above hits. So then I think I'll take the rest of Dec to work on core and do cardio (eating at work will be clean but all bets are off at the fun stuff). The goal is to end dec at the same weight as it started. 

Then in January it'll be time to start up the 5/3/1 again and clean up the eating. I'll probably start logging my macro's again. 

I found this cool app for my iphone, the database seems much larger than fitday and the app supports scanning the barcode in to make it much easier to get the correct product. Online Food Diary with Exercise Log and iPhone, iPad, Android, and BlackBerry Calorie Counter | MyNetDiary. The app cost me a couple bucks but the website is free if your just adding up macro's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 12, 2010)

Also decided to do the intermittent fasting from jugg's journal. The only real change from what I do now is going to be 

1. Start the All-Out (no calorie pre workout) 
2. Add 10G BCAA Preworkout
3. Add 10G BCAA Postworkout, and every 2hrs from that until noon.
3. Post workout shake and first meal of the day at noon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I found this cool app for my iphone, the database seems much larger than fitday and the app supports scanning the barcode in to make it much easier to get the correct product. Online Food Diary with Exercise Log and iPhone, iPad, Android, and BlackBerry Calorie Counter | MyNetDiary. The app cost me a couple bucks but the website is free if your just adding up macro's.


Now that... would be cool!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 12, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hi there stranger.
> 
> How's things going?
> 
> I'll throw in a few extra reps for you next week.



Hey O 

Things are a little craddy last week but they are looking up and training is going swimmingly


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Things are a little craddy last week but they are looking up and training is going swimmingly


What the heck does craddy mean, and when did you start swimming?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

this intermittent fasting day 1, after being used to eating my first meal by 10, it's taking alot of water to keep from being hungry. 

Looking forward to trying the All-In-1 at noon, and then it's time to eat a little after that. 

This seems pretty easy to follow, it'll be interesting if I can lose weigth on this. 

Gotta switch to powder for BCAA's (any reccomendations). These pills are gonna kill me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

Week 1 Day 1 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
Military Press:
5x115
5x125
6x135 (I'm retarded and can't add, all of these are 20 over what the plan had called for, but since I went over the 5 I'll adjust and move forward using these)


Corner Press:
90x8
90x6
80x6
70x6
70x6

DB Reverse Fly's on Incline:
40x8
40x8
40x8
40x8
40x8

Shrugs:
365x6
365x6
385x6
385x6
405x4


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2010)

I've really got to try these corner presses....


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I've really got to try these corner presses....


 
Yes you do, I wasn't sure about them at first but truely like them now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Week 4 Day 2 Round 1: 
5/3/1: 
Deadlift:
5x245
5x275
6x315

Aux:
HS Hi-Rows:
230x8
230x8
230x6
230x5
230x6

superset with:
Cable Pressdowns:
90x8
95x8
95x5
90x5
90x6

V-Grip Pulldowns:
120x8
120x8
120x8
120x7
120x7

Superset with:
Reverse Grip Pressdowns:
110x8
110x8
110x6
110x8
110x6


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2010)

strong deadlifts as always O


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2010)

What he said


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Last Thursday:

Week 1 Day 3 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
BB Bench:
5x125
5x145
7x165

HS Incline 
180x6
180x5
160x4
160x4
140x4
Superset with:
Seated Incline Curls:
35x6
35x6
35x6
35x6
35x6

HS Decline:
200x8
200x8
200x7
200x6
200x6


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Last Friday:

Week 1 Day 4 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
Squat:
5x205
5x235
6x265

SLDL
235x6
235x6
235x6
235x6
235x6

Extensions:
250x7
250x5
235x6
235x7
235x6

Seated Leg Curls:
190x7
190x8
190x8
190x8
190x7


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Week 2 Day 1 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
Military Press:
3x115
3x135
2x155 drop to 135x3 (guess it was a mistake ot base the numbers increases from last week's goof up) 

Corner Press:
90x8
90x8
90x6
90x4
80x5

DB Reverse Fly's on Incline:
45x8
45x8
45x8
45x6
45x6

Shrugs:
385x6
385x6
405x5
405x5
405x4


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

How come you do the HS incline instead of normal bench incline? dont think ive tried it before, think my gym has one, might try it this week!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> How come you do the HS incline instead of normal bench incline? dont think ive tried it before, think my gym has one, might try it this week!!


 
I always prefered DB inclines but I'm at a point that getting the db's into position tweaks my shoulder and makes it almost impossible to do the exercise. While the HS I don't have to deal with that part of it. I am noticing with getting rid of the db shoulder presses and incorporating the standing military and corner press my shoulder is starting to slowly be able to handle more/better weight so I'll have to give it a try after this round of the 5/3/1.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 22, 2010)

O you have a whole lotta numbers going on in this journal  
Where are the core exercises puddin???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

Puddin?  I can think of a whole lot of names to describe O.... and puddin ain't one them


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Week 2 Day 2 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
Deadlift:
3x275
3x305
5x345

Aux:
HS Hi-Rows:
230x8
230x8
230x7
230x6
230x6

superset with:
V Bar Pressdowns:
95x8
95x8
95x5
90x6
90x6

V-Grip Pulldowns:
130x8
130x7
130x6
120x6
120x6

Superset with:
Reverse Grip Pressdowns:
110x8
110x8
110x8 
110x8
110x8


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O you have a whole lotta numbers going on in this journal
> Where are the core exercises puddin???


 
I don't log them, but 3-4 days a week 20-30 minutes. Honestly without your help in getting moving on those none of the weights I've been pushing would have been possible this soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

As always... nice deads


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I don't log them, but 3-4 days a week 20-30 minutes. Honestly without your help in getting moving on those none of the weights I've been pushing would have been possible this soon.



Ahh thats right .. dont post them or everyone else will be pushing more weight   NICE WORK puddin


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

hahaah, at least I do it. After all these years. But I don't write it down because as weird as this sounds, I actually will do some while watching TV in the evening just to add in a little extra.
I'm finally at a point that my balance is good enough so I can start doing the planks and bridges on the exercise ball. I've been holding them for about 2min each 5-6 sets with my feet on the couch but now it's time move up. 

Thanks for keeping me on my toes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> As always... nice deads


 
Thank you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Week 2 Day 3 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
BB Bench:
3x135
3x155
5x175

HS Incline 
180x6
180x6
180x4
180x4
180x4
Superset with:
Hammer Curls:
45x8
45x8
45x6
45x5
45x5

HS Decline:
200x8
200x8
200x7
200x6
200x6


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

oh yeah forgot all this talk about benching over 200 made me decide to say fuck it and give it a shot so after the 5/3/1 did: 1x185, 2x205


----------



## Curt James (Nov 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> oh yeah forgot all this talk about benching over 200 made me decide to say fuck it and give it a shot so after the 5/3/1 did: 1x185, *
> 2x205*



_*RAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!*_

*Awesome!*


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

SWEEEEET I cannot wait to do my corner presses tomorrow !!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

Sandbagger!!  LOL.  *Congrats on the PR!!!*


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> oh yeah forgot all this talk about benching over 200 made me decide to say fuck it and give it a shot so after the 5/3/1 did: 1x185, 2x205


 

haha 1lbs more then me............oh its on now the competition is heating up


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 26, 2010)

I considered it a tie based on conversion rounding. 

I'll just have to do better next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 26, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _*RAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!*_
> 
> *Awesome!*


 
Thanks man, it's your turn to bust through the 200 barrier now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sandbagger!! LOL. *Congrats on the PR!!!*


 
Thanks,

and nope not me never


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

Week 3 Day 1 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
Military Press:
5x115
3x135
3x145

Corner Press:
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x6
90x6

DB Reverse Fly's on Incline:
45x8
45x8
45x8
45x8
45x8

Shrugs:
405x6
405x6
405x6
405x5
405x5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2010)

Mils going up!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks JD, shoulder has been flaring up but it still let's me power through. 

Still have a ways to catch up to you though.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Week 3 Day 2 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
Deadlift:
5x275
3x315
3x365
1x385  took a good 6 second lift but was clean with no cheating or jerking to get the weight. 

Aux:
HS Hi-Rows:
230x8
230x8
230x8
230x6
230x6

superset with:
V Bar Pressdowns:
95x8
95x8
95x6
95x5
90x6

V-Grip Pulldowns:
130x8
130x8
130x6
130x6
130x6

Superset with:
Reverse Grip Pressdowns:
120x8
120x6
120x6 
120x5
120x6


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

I must be earning my wings. The warehouse manager today commented that in the last month my back has gotten bigger. As much as it's all for me, it still feels good to have somebody take notice.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

Your right you do have too many numbers in here .. someone needs to post a pic of a half naked chick just to set things off.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Your right you do have too many numbers in here .. *I need to post a pic of me half naked just to set things off*.


So nice of you to volunteer.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I must be earning my wings. The warehouse manager today commented that in the last month my back has gotten bigger. As much as it's all for me, it still feels good to have somebody take notice.


He wants you  j/k. Nice job on the 385 pull!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

he said my back, not my ass 

And thanks, it took alot for me to not slap on another couple 10's and go for my goal weight, but decided to play it safe and live to lift another day.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So nice of you to volunteer.



I have to admit .. that was pretty darn funny .. so funny in fact .. I might just do that .. surprise  you never know what you receive if you just ask


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 1, 2010)

Now Jenny knows how to heat up a journal.

 Now what else can I ask for that's "Journal" appropriate.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tyler Durden*: The things you own end up owning you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

Week 2 Day 3 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
BB Bench:
5x145
3x165
4x185

HS Incline 
180x8
180x7
180x5
180x5
180x5

HS Decline:
210x8
210x8
210x8
210x8
210x8 
Superset with:
Hammer Curls:
45x8
45x8
45x7
45x6
45x7


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Tyler Durden*: We're consumers. We are by-products of a lifestyle obsession. Murder, crime, poverty, these things don't concern me. What concerns me are celebrity magazines, television with 500 channels, some guy's name on my underwear. Rogaine, Viagra, Olestra. 
*Narrator*: Martha Stewart. 
*Tyler Durden*: Fuck Martha Stewart. Martha's polishing the brass on the Titanic. It's all going down, man. So fuck off with your sofa units and Strinne green stripe patterns.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2010)

You need to send Jen a FB friends request 

Nice pressing!  When are you starting a diet?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

Today's workout brought to you by 

*Beyond Nutrition's All-Out*

I think I've been underdosing it a bit, as I've been just doing 1 scoop and it's definately added energy the last week but today I upped it to 1.5 scoops and god damn I've never felt so focused and just ready to kill it.

I really like the fact it's not a wired from caffeine feeling either, plus 6hrs later and no crashing. 

Week 3 Day 4 Round 2: 
5/3/1: 
Squat:
5x245
3x275
2x315 - wasn't happy with form after 2 so stripped it and did 4x275 to finish it off

SLDL
245x8
245x6
245x6
245x6
245x6

Extensions:
235x8
235x8
235x8

Seated Leg Curls:
190x8
190x8
190x8

Was running late so the ext and curls were one long super set to get that many sets in and still ran out of time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

Diet officially starts on 1/3/11. Just to much stuff going on from now til the end of the year. 

I'll be starting round 3 of the 5/3/1 that day as well. But I may switch up the days a bit to correspond with my carb cycling plan.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like a plan! 

Just for fun, try doing walking lunges after SLDL instead of leg extensions, and then SHELC instead of leg curls.

If your not cursing afterwards then you didn't do them right


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

good job, im always jealous of your squat numbers


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

What the heck are SHELC's?

I would do the walking lunges if only I had someplace to do them. The gym layout just doesn't lend itself well to walking more than 10 feet without running into something. They would probably kill me if I walked out to the basketball court with a couple 50's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> good job, im always jealous of your squat numbers


 
Thanks man, you'll get there. 

That 315 was actually a PR as I used to never be able to do back squats without knee pain, best on front squats back when I took M1T I hit 325. I was curious so looked it up earlier today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> What the heck are SHELC's?
> 
> I would do the walking lunges if only I had someplace to do them. The gym layout just doesn't lend itself well to walking more than 10 feet without running into something. They would probably kill me if I walked out to the basketball court with a couple 50's.


You can turn corner's ya know. 

SHELC = Supine Hip Extension w/Leg Curl

Cheesy video, but it demonstrates it well.






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats an awesome still of the video. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thats an awesome still of the video. lol



yep dude looks like a 

Those look like they may be deceptively hard. I'll have to try those while i'm doing my bridges for core just to see how they feel and if I have enough balance to do them. 

Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 4, 2010)

O .. dont try them .. they make you cry


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 9, 2010)

Good demonstration but he's a bit smug!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

*My anthem at work at the moment.*






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

Military Press:
5x115
3x135
1x155
1x145

Corner Press:
100x8
100x4
90x8
90x6
90x5

DB Reverse Fly's on Incline:
50x8
50x8
50x8
50x7
50x6

Shrugs:
425x5
425x5
405x5
405x5
405x5


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice military press O, im lagging in the low hundreds at the minute


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Dave. How you feeling, sounds like you got a bit dinged up.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice session^^^ 

Thanks for stopping by my log!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, tomorrow is my favorite day.

*DEADS  *I don't know why but they are my favorite and I always get excited for that day. Used to be legs but ever since I started back and the gym the deads have a special place in my heart. 

Actually I think it might be because I never thought I'd be able to do them again, expecially not be able to go heavy. Now I find that if I take a week off then my back pain all comes back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Military Press:
> 5x115
> 3x135
> 1x155
> 1x145


Mils movin on up!  It hurts my shoulder just thinking about standing overhead presses, lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mine to. 

With not being consistent on the days at the gym I'm waiting for the beginning of the year to start a new 5/3/1 cycle. So thought I'd spend a few weeks beating myself up more than normal. 

Gonna see how the back feels tomorrow may at least try to match my PR, only if I'm feeling it though.

I think I've decided to do carb cycling for my diet at the beginning of the year. Now just need to decide which kind since I've seen about 50 versions on here.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Squat:
> 5x245
> 3x275
> 2x315 - wasn't happy with form after 2 so stripped it and did 4x275 to finish it off
> ...



You're not alone! lol

And I'm going to take a look at this 5/3/1 program.

*T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength*


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> You're not alone! lol
> 
> And I'm going to take a look at this 5/3/1 program.
> 
> *T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength*


 
That's the one most of us are doing here. But I modified mine because until I stall I'd prefer to have specific days focusing on back, chest, shoulders, and legs. And I hate high rep, so stick with a max of 8 on the auxilary movements.

Sometime the first half of next year I'm going to do a cycle of my EDT I had done earlier in the journal as well. I always see good growth on it, but after 6 weeks feel like I've gone through a meat grinder so that's my max on that one.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks Dave. How you feeling, sounds like you got a bit dinged up.


 
Yeah feeling better thanks, ive tweaked my workout slightly to avoid over working the area that get sore easy like my lower back and shoulders.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Holy fucking shit *

Decided to dig out the old journal this morning. 

Turns out I broke my PR on the deads, previous was 385 and I was failing at 405 and that's why it was stuck in my head.

12/15/10: 

Deadlift:
5x315
3x365
1x385
1x405
Failed x415, got it about 6-8 inches  off the ground and just couldn't power it up with strict form. 

Aux:
HS Hi-Rows:
250x8
250x7
250x5
230x7
230x5

V-Grip Pulldowns:
130x8
130x8
130x6

I was running late so fit in what I can.

Sorry if I'm overdoing it on the new PR but when I started this whole thing I didn't think I was going to be lifting heavy ever again much less ever do deads. Dr's say I have the back of a 70yr old. So fuck them.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/8961-henry-rollins-lifting-story.html


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats on the PR!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, now it's your turn.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 15, 2010)

O .. your journal is quite spicy lately .. bravo .. i even saw a curse lmao. 
Hope all is well .. just popping in before i hit the hay to say WHATS UP CHICKEN BUTT


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Jenny - you do realize this is a new page so we need a new pic. 

that'll help keep it spicy.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice job on your PR!  Time to partay!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks IG, 

Now I have to figure out some goals for the coming year. I always struggle with those so might just look into little ones to hit short term.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Jenny - you do realize this is a new page so we need a new pic.
> 
> that'll help keep it spicy.


 
I do realize its a new page .. although I am not sure anyone but you even saw the last one  .. on that note I will send you some special pics to your private email


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh trust me.... we saw it!

Special pics? Hey what about your dear buddy Pauly? (who tha fuck is Pauly)


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

no wheeezing the juice






I never knew JD was pauley shore.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Worked late so waking up this morning wasn't an option. So went during lunch even though my stomach was killing me.
Squat:
5x225
5x275
3x315
3x295

**mental note** Don't fucking do squates when your stomach hurts again 

SLDL
245x8
245x8
245x7
245x6
245x6

That's all I could handle/fit in during lunch so we'll have to hit it hard again next week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> no wheeezing the juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny. When I lived in Ohio some people called me "Pauly", and I hated it. Mainly because of that dumbfuck Pauley Shore. Then I moved to Jersey and guys in my gym, people at work, and my niece (by marriage) called me Pauly in a cool way.... and I liked it.

Impressive SLDL's.  Not sure if I could of done that many sets with 245....


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

To get us into the holiday spirit:






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Worked late so waking up this morning wasn't an option. So went during lunch even though my stomach was killing me.
> Squat:
> 5x225
> 5x275
> ...


 

even if you felt unwell, still good squats


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Military Press:
5x125
1x155 drop set with 1x145
3x135

Corner Press:
100x8
100x7
100x4
90x6
90x5

Face Pulls: (I actually really liked these)
80x12
100x10
120x8
120x8
120x8

Shrugs:
425x5
425x5
425x5
425x5
425x5 

I'm noticing on my military press I have a serious sticking point on the side with the achey shoulder. Gonna try incrementing more slowly, then in a couple weeks back to 5/4/1 again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> even if you felt unwell, still good squats


 
Thanks Dave


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's funny. When I lived in Ohio some people called me "Pauly", and I hated it. Mainly because of that dumbfuck Pauley Shore. Then I moved to Jersey and guys in my gym, people at work, and my niece (by marriage) called me Pauly in a cool way.... and I liked it.


 
I think in Jersey "Pauly" has a bit of a different meaning and brings to mind more of a gangster thought.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I think in Jersey "Pauly" has a bit of a different meaning and brings to mind more of a gangster thought.


 There are gangsters in New Jersey?  Jugs, say it aint so!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks again O for being awesome, Shelby loves her Uncle O.  You know what I mean


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> There are gangsters in New Jersey? Jugs, say it aint so!


 

According to the soprano's  definately.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Carb Cycling*

So found this on the boards and they said it was made by Twin Peaks, so tweaked it a bit but kept the framework.

MWF: No Carb Days
Th and Su: Low Carb Days
Tu and Sa: High Carb Days

5-6 meals/day.

Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want. With a minum of 45g/meal this is to be eaten before any carbs.

On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want. 

On the low carb days, meals 1-3 I eat about 50g of approved carbs.

Approved Foods"

Protein:
Chicken
Tuna Fish
Ground Turkey
Turkey Burgers
Protein Powders

Carbs:
Oatmeal
All veggies
Potato
Rice
Wheat Bread/Buns

Let me know what you guys think, I work out in the mornings so the low carb days fit into the plan pretty clean.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

A bit too unstructured for me.
Multiply your bodyweight times 15. Then subtract 10% as a start.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

woah if that's the case then I've been undereating for a long time. I rarely hit the 3k mark ever unless it's a weekend and spaghetti or pizza night.

I'll use your tip as a goal for total calories. I just realized it didn't say boo about fats, any recomendation on that?

Thanks for looking by the way, I really appreciate it.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> woah if that's the case then I've been undereating for a long time. I rarely hit the 3k mark ever unless it's a weekend and spaghetti or pizza night.
> 
> I'll use your tip as a goal for total calories. I just realized it didn't say boo about fats, any recomendation on that?
> 
> Thanks for looking by the way, I really appreciate it.


 
Shoot for a 20% loss off your maintenance calories: 

First figure out your lean body mass or a close approximation to it: 

Multiply 1.0-1.5g x lean body mass for protein (1g of protein equals 4 calories).
Now multiply .5 x lean body mass (1g of fat equals 9 calories).
The rest will be for your carbs. The way you get this is by dividing the rest of your calories x 4 (carbs equal 4 calories per 1g of carbs). 

This is a bit of a tweaking game here, and this is why I dont like carb cycling. 

Example: 
Currently I weigh 245lbs and hold about 15% bodyfat. My calories for everyday maintenance are *3675*.
My reduction of 20% brings it to about *2940*.
I like my protein very high at 1.5g per lb of LBM (my lean mass [LBM] is at the moment = 209lbs, thus I will take in  *314g *for protein. 
My fats: .5 x LBM = *104.5g*
The rest of my calories equal out to:
*1256 *kcal for protein
*936* kcal for fats
So, *187g *of carbs daily are left for me to digest since *748 *kcal will equal the remainder of the carbs. 

My recommendation is to increase the fats (not by much, maybe 10-20g higher) and cut the carbs in half on cardio/rest only days. It's just easier for me to figure it out. 
On the weight training days, keep the fat where it was on the new structure, and increase the carbs by 10-20% of the 187g we just figured out. Start with 10% and adjust accordingly. 
Also, minimize the starches on the cardio/rest days and use only berry fruits or apples, pears, etc. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

To carb cycle and bulk just tweak it to a 1020% increase in calories.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 22, 2010)

He means 10-20% increase not 1020% increase  

Love that your getting your nutrition in gear! I have to have my manager in tip top shape for when I get my pro card in May


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2010)

Wha bout me????


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Wha bout me????


 
Here's a christmas cookie. 

We all know you haven't been ignoring your nutrition. I've kind of just been on a steady state, been between 245 and 250 for over 7 months now. But need to get serious to get to a place I want to be.

Your a machine and we all appreciate and respect what you do and the advice you give.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> He means 10-20% increase not 1020% increase
> 
> Love that your getting your nutrition in gear! I have to have my manager in tip top shape for when I get my pro card in May


 
OH come on, I wanted to bulk at 30k calories a day.  I could quality for biggest loser in no time. 

So I'm guessing Manager is your PC version of Pimp.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

So spent the last 2 mornings doing core and stretching. I have major tightness in my lower back so want to get that cleared up. Tomorrow I'll do chest, then next week go for all 4 days and get the back and legs added in again.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Here's a christmas cookie.
> 
> We all know you haven't been ignoring your nutrition. I've kind of just been on a steady state, been between 245 and 250 for over 7 months now. But need to get serious to get to a place I want to be.
> 
> Your a machine and we all appreciate and respect what you do and the advice you give.



I'm a not a machine...I...am....JUGGERNAUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But thank you for the very kind words.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Your welcome  Hope you have a great christmas.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Was watching Full Throttle Saloon (long story why) but check this out, DMC from Run DMC is on here. Not a terrible song for redneck rock. (guilty pleasure type of music)






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

And for the holidays please everyone:






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Was watching Full Throttle Saloon (long story why) but check this out, DMC from Run DMC is on here. Not a terrible song for redneck rock. (guilty pleasure type of music)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



full throttle was a game...any relation?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

nope this is the worlds largest saloon, and it's in Sturgis for the big biker rally. TrueTV make a show out of the 10 days they are open a year. 

But I've heard they are franchising.

I forgot about that game, I used to play that.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2010)

Rode my little Sportster to Daytona many years ago, but I've never made it out to Sturgis. Florida is just shy of a thousand miles for me. 

That video is DMC approved! Nice.
*
Merry Christmas* to you and yours!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas O. Have a happy and healthy one!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2010)

Have an awesome Christmas O!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks everybody, Hope everybody has a fun and relaxing christmas.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Hope you had a wonderful Christmas day!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

btw, Shelby had a blast in the snow!  She just ran round and round, burying her nose in the snow and pushing like a plow


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

So no training going on in here???


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> So no training going on in here???


 
This is the last week of the wishy washy non structured bullshit. New year back to the 5/3/1 program. 

I'm alot like what you wrote in your journal. I do much better with a structured plan and just go hit it instead of thinking up what I wanna do today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

Military Press:
4x135
3x145
2x155

Corner Press:
100x8
100x7
100x5
100x4
90x5

Shrugs:
425x6
425x6
425x6
425x6
425x6

Tomorrow is back, debating if I want to leave deads out and rest up for next week's 5/3/1.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the 5/3/1 program?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> What is the 5/3/1 program?


 
Took the link from Curt's previous post a few pages back:

T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength

Jugg's was/is doing a version of it, then JD started it it up as well. And I was searching for something new and it was either this or the 5x5 stronglift. 

I still might try the 5x5 sometime this year, as well as will do my custom one maybe after this cycle of the 5/3/1. 

I like structure but I also don't like to get bored.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's a link to my custom one:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/109634-evolution-2.html

At the top of the page


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

Your shoulder must be feeling pretty good partner!  Nice!

On the corner presses, are you including the weight of the oly bar?  As you know, I just got started and hurt my shoulder, but I am starting them up again.  Great movement, and like you pointed out you are forced to keep your core solid as well.  I like the weird looks I get too


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah today was the best it's felt in a long time 

On the corner press I don't count the bar, smith machines I don't count them either.

You'll be back to full strength in no time. 

I've really see an impovment in delt/trap development by doing the military press and then the corner presses. 

I used to rely on dumbbell press's and side laterals and have now found the way.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> btw, Shelby had a blast in the snow! She just ran round and round, burying her nose in the snow and pushing like a plow


 
 I bet she slept like a baby after that.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2010)

Mia was going apeshit in the snow. I had to pull her out when she started "drowning" down into a drift.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Took the link from Curt's previous post a few pages back:
> 
> T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength
> 
> ...


 


omerta2010 said:


> Here's a link to my custom one:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/109634-evolution-2.html
> 
> At the top of the page


 
Awesome!  Thank you!  I don't think that 5/3/1 will work for me.  There were several exercises I can't do.

I've thought about the 5x5 though.  I need to look into that more.

Thanks bunches!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

My 5/3/1 is customized as well. I prefer to have defined back, chest, shoulder, and leg days.  And have/am learning to train around the exercises that I can't do. 

Seems you've done alot of programs, so far what is your favorite?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Mia was going apeshit in the snow. I had to pull her out when she started "drowning" down into a drift.


 
You need to get her a set of pup snowshoe's. 

And tie a flag to her tail in case she sinks.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

I wanna try those corner presses...but man...dam shoulder...unloaded oly bar is very unpleasant to try and press up....


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> I wanna try those corner presses...but man...dam shoulder...unloaded oly bar is very unpleasant to try and press up....


 

So if your shoulder pain all pressing no matter what? 

Mine is always when my arms and shoudler are at certain angles, and with the corner press I can adjust to avoid those angles and still get the benefits of the work. 

I hope your able to figure out what's up with your shoulder soon, sounds like it's been bothering you for a while now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

Deads:
315x5
365x3
385x2

Hammer Hi:
250x8
250x8
250x6
250x5
230x6

Hammer Low:
180x8
180x8
180x8
180x6

Face Pulls:
100x10
120x8
120x6
120x6
120x8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> On the corner press I don't count the bar, smith machines I don't count them either.


Then those are some damn fine corner press


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Then those are some damn fine corner press


 
Why thank you sir.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Deads:
> 315x5
> 365x3
> 385x2


Nice deads!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Mia was going apeshit in the snow. I had to pull her out when she started "drowning" down into a drift.


 


omerta2010 said:


> You need to get her a set of pup snowshoe's.
> 
> And tie a flag to her tail in case she sinks.


What is it about dog's and snow? Most all of them absolutely love it like an out of body experience


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> My 5/3/1 is customized as well. I prefer to have defined back, chest, shoulder, and leg days. And have/am learning to train around the exercises that I can't do.
> 
> Seems you've done alot of programs, so far what is your favorite?


 
I've only done DC training and FST-7.  I trained DC for about 3 years.  Kind of took breaks inbetween, but always went back.

Did only 1 cycle of FST-7 and was super strong.  Hit a lot of PRs.  I wouldn't mind trying it again.  

I hear a lot about 5x5, but never researched much into it.  Maybe I will.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> I've only done DC training and FST-7.  I trained DC for about 3 years.  Kind of took breaks inbetween, but always went back.
> 
> Did only 1 cycle of FST-7 and was super strong.  Hit a lot of PRs.  I wouldn't mind trying it again.
> 
> I hear a lot about 5x5, but never researched much into it.  Maybe I will.



It's hot when a chick can relate to what a guy thinks.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Mine is always when my arms and shoudler are at certain angles
> I hope your able to figure out what's up with your shoulder soon, sounds like it's been bothering you for a while now.


 yeah...like yours...certain angles kill.
I was gonna go see a doc in Dubai on my way back to Afghan, but they wouldn't take my insurance and the MRI would have been $$$$$...
SO, will be careful with it until I get back to the Colorado in the Spring and see a doc there.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It's hot when a chick can relate to what a guy thinks.


 
So true, so true.

Just curious, have you tried the 5x5?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 30, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...like yours...certain angles kill.
> I was gonna go see a doc in Dubai on my way back to Afghan, but they wouldn't take my insurance and the MRI would have been $$$$$...
> SO, will be careful with it until I get back to the Colorado in the Spring and see a doc there.


 
Yeah start slow and figureout what angles work for you. 

I've taken a page from Jugg's book and started dropping arm isolation movements and as a result am having alot better ROM and less ache's in my shoulder.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 30, 2010)

Hope youve had a fun christmas O, what you got planned for new year? BIG house party for me


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hope youve had a fun christmas O, what you got planned for new year? BIG house party for me


 
Christmas was good, hope yours was fun as well.

The wife and I like to just have a quiet night at home with some drinks. The city does fireworks that we can see from the back yards so it's a nice way to bring in the new year and not deal with driving.

Your house party sounds like fun though.  Is it friday in the UK yet?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 30, 2010)

*The plan for 5/3/1 Round 3*

*Monday - Military Press (5/3/1)*
Military Press
Corner Press
Facepulls
Shrugs

*Tuesday - Deadlift (5/3/1)*
Deadlifts
HS High Rows
V-Grip Pulldowns/Pullups
DB Rows

*Thursday - Bench Press (5/3/1)*
Barbell Bench
HS Incline
HS Decline
CG Bench

*Friday - Squat (5/3/1)*
Squat
SLDL
Extentions
Hamstring Curls
Calf Raises


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It's hot when a chick can relate to what a guy thinks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2010)

Island Girl is hardcore!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Island Girl is hardcore!


 
Did someone call me?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Did someone call me?



Only if you're answering!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

She always answers she's "hardcore"


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2010)

O I'm hardore. Are you hardcore?
Ironmag...you're not hardcore if you're not on.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm on All-Out does that count?  
For some reason my mind went to anabolics so not sure if that's what you were talking about.

Someday I might try em.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*???. ¸♥¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*??? .¸♥
¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*???♫..???::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*???♫.???
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.
♥♥¸.???*´¨`*???. ¸♥¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*??? .¸♥.???*´¨`*??? . ​


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm on All-Out does that count?
> For some reason my mind went to anabolics so not sure if that's what you were talking about.
> 
> Someday I might try em.


All Out is pretty freakin hardcore! 
Anabolics werent what I was referring to. Sorry if I misled you. If you decide to use, please talk to me before doing anything. And research what you want to achieve before doing anything of course. 

And havea  great new year!! Time to set some measurable goals and put them into action!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Military Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 1 Day 1
*Military Press
5x95
5x115
7x125

Corner Press
100x8
100x5
90x6
90x6
90x6

Facepulls
120x12
120x12
120x8
120x8
120x8

Shrugs
425x6
425x6
425x6
425x6
425x5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> For some reason my mind went to anabolics so not sure if that's what you were talking about.
> 
> Someday I might try em.


Not sure what Juggs was talking about either, but I think it had something to do with Island Girl and an old "Fantasy Island" episode and a can of whipped cream.








juggernaut said:


> Anabolics werent what I was referring to. Sorry if I misled you. If you decide to use, please talk to me before doing anything. And research what you want to achieve before doing anything of course.


Ditto. I have some experience in this area, and can offer some pros and cons as I see them. There is a lot to consider.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 3, 2011)

When I said someday, I mean once I've maxed what I do naturally. And with my back once I hit that point it may not make sense to try to go bigger. 

But I definately would talk to you guys with experience.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 1 Day 2
*Deadlifts
255x5
295x5
345x5

HS High Rows
230x8
230x8
230x8
230x6
230x6

V-Grip Pulldowns/Pullups
170x5
160x5
150x6
150x5
150x5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet deads!  

Are you going to post your meals to get started on your diet?  I found that really helpful for motivation and advice.  Once I got going it became redundant.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

No kidding!  Nice deads!  Love that H/S High Rows!  I have back tomorrow.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments you two.

IG yeah I love the High Row something about the angle really hits my upper back like no other thing I've found.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> And have a great new year!! Time to set some measurable goals and put them into action!


 
Thanks Juggs,

So I liked your suggestion so here goes:

Goals for 2011:
1. Stay injury free
2. Get bodyfat down to 12-15 and keep it there once attained.
3. Deads 455 for reps 
4. Military bodyweight for reps. (250 minimum)
5. Bench 275 for reps
6. Squat 405 for reps

I think these are aggressive but attainable with a full year. 

I'm open to opinions on how realistic I am, and won't take it personal if I'm way off base on something.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2011)

big deadlifting O, im a long way off your numbers yet


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Those are attainable goals!  I bet you could reach those for sure, NP!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 1 Day 3*
Barbell Bench
135x5
155x5
175x5

HS Incline
180x8
180x5
160x6
160x5
160x5

HS Decline
210x6
210x6
210x5
200x6
200x5

Probably could have had a better benching day if I hadn't had to deal with bunch of retarded buddy lifters (new of course to the gym)

You would think every time you put weight on the bar you have to ask them to move so you can load the bar they would figure out to back the fuck away and stay by the machine they were using. But nooo, I had to be distracted watching so they didn't fuckin hit it or me hit them. 

Ok end rant.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Those are attainable goals! I bet you could reach those for sure, NP!


 
Thanks IG, I'm going to push myself to blast through them.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> [
> HS Incline
> 180x8
> 
> ...




What does HS indicate


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hammer Strength - Dumbbells hurt my shoulders and I train alone so the bench is freeweight and I've gotten over my fear of droping the bar on myself, but still lack the confidence to do freeweight on the other 2.

Thanks for the trips on the stomach question I put in your journal. I'll go pick up some of those ginger root caps.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking solid on bench O!

I'm not a fan of machines, but the Hammer Strength Incline rocks.  Years ago, I had a pec tear that made flat benching impossible.  After taking a week off, I was able to do HS inclines only.  I laid off bench for 6 weeks, but did HS incline twice a week.  When I came back I only lost a rep or two.... I thought that was pretty amazing and a testament to how well that machine is designed.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Today was a low carb day so got to have carbs first couple meals:

1: 2 scoops - All In 1
2. 1 Scoop isolyze and 2 cups chex mix (without pretzels so mostly nuts and chex)
3. grazed for about 2 hrs on 1/2lb deli smoked ham.
4. 1 can tuna with 3 teaspoons mayo
5. 1 scoops isolyze
6. 2 chicken breasts


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

That doesn't look like enough calories.  How many are you shooting for?  Where are the veggies and fiber?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

I hated the husk stuff, so got some of that "benefiber" put a couple teaspoons in with each shake. 

Veggies I've never been big on. Will have salad now and then.

I'll post the macro's once the day is over. Will probably much on a few almonds tonight as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

I supposed I should clarify a couple things:

1. i don't track calories (ocd kicks in if I do and unless I have to i won't go there)
2. Set goals of protein and fat for each day, and then carb days are per the origional plan. Goal: 300g protein, 100g fat
3. i expect once i hit a plateau or even better the goal then I will probably have to start dealing more with the calories as I'll expect to not cycle carbs the rest of my life so will have to learn to live with them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I hated the husk stuff, so got some of that "benefiber" put a couple teaspoons in with each shake.
> 
> Veggies I've never been big on. Will have salad now and then.


Benefiber is a good move, although husk powder is better. Fiber regulates the amount of nutrients your body is receiving.  i.e, all that protein your taking in can just do down the shitter if there isn't enough fiber in your bowels.

Dude, discover fresh veggies.  I don't have room to talk, but I learned, and glad I did... On low carb, salad dressings, cheese, dips are free game. Take advantage of that. Just watch the saturated fat and sodium.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I supposed I should clarify a couple things:
> 
> 1. i don't track calories (ocd kicks in if I do and unless I have to i won't go there)
> 2. Set goals of protein and fat for each day, and then carb days are per the origional plan. Goal: 300g protein, 100g fat
> 3. i expect once i hit a plateau or even better the goal then I will probably have to start dealing more with the calories as I'll expect to not cycle carbs the rest of my life so will have to learn to live with them.


Saw this after my post.... I hope to not have to diet the rest of my life either!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Squat (5/3/1)Round 3 Week 1 Day 3
*Squat
225x5
255x5
285x5

SLDL
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x6
225x5

Extentions
190x10
190x10
190x10
190x10

Seated Hamstring Curls
160x10
160x10
160x9
160x8

Calf Raises 
315x15
315x15
315x15
315x15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2011)

Killer leg workout!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks JD.

Felt good to get back to doing them. I'd been slacking wayyyyy to much lately.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

O, why leg extensions? Why not lunges or step-ups?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

Seated Leg Curls??? Come onnnnnnn. RDLs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> O, why leg extensions? Why not lunges or step-ups?


 
Lunges I always did walking and the gym just doesn't have a good area for that. 

But I never thought about step-ups. I'm going to replace the extensions with those next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Seated Leg Curls??? Come onnnnnnn. RDLs.


 
 To this day I still can't figure out what the diff between the SLDL's I already do and the RDL's. All the video's on youtube seem like they are the same exercise just named differently.

We don't have the traditional hamstring curl machine so after the sldl's this was the only thing I could think of. I'd be open to new suggestions then I woudln't have to leave the weightroom for one exercise. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 8, 2011)

Throw in some good mornings too O, i love that exercise, hits my hamstrings real hard. Your workouts are looking really strong now are you noticing any changes in the mirror, is all this hard work paying off?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Military Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 2 Day 1
*Military Press
3x100
3x110
7x130

Corner Press
100x8
100x6
100x5
90x6


Facepulls
120x12
120x12
120x8
120x8


Shrugs
425x8
425x6
425x6
425x6
425x6


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Throw in some good mornings too O, i love that exercise, hits my hamstrings real hard. Your workouts are looking really strong now are you noticing any changes in the mirror, is all this hard work paying off?


 
So I'll replace the leg extensions with step ups, and seated curls with good mornings. 

The biggest changes that I can actually see are in the delt/trap area. The rest are just getting bigger. That's why I'm dieting now so I hopefully be able to see what all this is doing. 

I'm almost at a point right now that is equal or better than I was 6 yrs ago before I screwed up my back. If somebody had asked me when I first started back if I would ever be doing deadlifts or any of these numbers and I would have thought they were crazy. But since it's a life long injury I decided to start slow and see what happened, and then with everybody here's advice and encouragement I've come this far. So to everybody I owe you all a big 
Thank You


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Seated Leg Curls??? Come onnnnnnn. RDLs.


Uh oh.... I just did seated leg curls today for something different 



omerta2010 said:


> To this day I still can't figure out what the diff between the SLDL's I already do and the RDL's. All the video's on youtube seem like they are the same exercise just named differently.


Check out this link. Basically RDLs the knees are slightly bent, you don't go down as far, and the back is kept flat. On a SLDL, the legs are straight, you go to the floor, and the back is allowed to round.

Romanian Deadlift vs. Stiff Legged Deadlift | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm almost at a point right now that is equal or better than I was 6 yrs ago before I screwed up my back. If somebody had asked me when I first started back if I would ever be doing deadlifts or any of these numbers and I would have thought they were crazy. But since it's a life long injury I decided to start slow and see what happened, and then with everybody here's advice and encouragement I've come this far. So to everybody I owe you all a big
> Thank You


 That is awesome O!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Uh oh.... I just did seated leg curls today for something different
> 
> Check out this link. Basically RDLs the knees are slightly bent, you don't go down as far, and the back is kept flat. On a SLDL, the legs are straight, you go to the floor, and the back is allowed to round.
> 
> Romanian Deadlift vs. Stiff Legged Deadlift | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


 
Thanks for the link, turns out I've been doing the RDL's because I can't allow my back to round like the SLDL's. 

and yeah juggs is going to kick your ass to.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)

Seated leg curls?? You oughta be ashamed at yourself...bitch. 
All kidding aside, you need to watch everything you do because the back injury is a serious issue, especially since the posterior chain relies on everything working together!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> All kidding aside, you need to watch everything you do because the back injury is a serious issue, especially since the posterior chain relies on everything working together!


 
OH yeah, I've become very aware of how important keeping up with core exercises are as well. Plus if I feel anything odd going on I won't hesitate to end the set and move onto something else. I've learned alot about how it all works together these months. 

So what's your opinion on replacing the seated curls with Good Morning's?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey!  I put an explanation about widowmakers in my journal.  Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So what's your opinion on replacing the seated curls with Good Morning's?



Great choice. They dont require a ton of weight, form is everything, and I personally have seen with clients a great spurt of growth when adding these in especially with women since the hamstrings are the weaker area (by gender) on the chain. 
Not that I'm calling you a chick, but these are more intimidating because of the bend and the form needed. People think they're going to throw their back out. Not true if you dont bite of more than you can chew. Just be intelligent with the weight and dont get overzealous.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2011)

My hamstrings have always sucked, so maybe this is the perfect thing to add in. 

I'll probably just start with the bar until I'm sure the form is correct.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 2 Day 2
*Deadlifts
275x3
315x3
355x4

HS High Rows
230x8
230x8
230x8
230x6
230x6

V-Grip Pulldowns/Pullups
160x5
160x5
150x6
150x5
150x5

30 minutes treadmill.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> My hamstrings have always sucked, so maybe this is the perfect thing to add in.
> 
> I'll probably just start with the bar until I'm sure the form is correct.


Cant hurt!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2011)

Your deads always give me something to shoot for!

How is the diet going Mister?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2011)

Great sig JD.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> My hamstrings have always sucked, so maybe this is the perfect thing to add in.
> 
> I'll probably just start with the bar until I'm sure the form is correct.


My hammies always sucked until I started doing GMs tagged along with GHRs. They suck ass, but damn they're effective. Might want to try that combination together. I've got a problem fitting into jeans these days and I can probably blame these.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice DL!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 2 Day 3
*Barbell Bench
140x3
160x3
180x5

HS Incline
180x8
180x6
160x5
160x5
160x5

HS Decline
210x8
210x6
210x6
210x6
210x5

Stairmaster: 30 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your deads always give me something to shoot for!
> 
> How is the diet going Mister?


 
Thanks for keeping the pressure on to keep giving you something to shoot for. 

Diet last week sucked in a good way. I just have consecutive no carb days. But this week I'm into the cycling Schedule and it's working pretty good in relation to the lifting so I'm happy.

Only down about 5 lbs, but noticing a little more definition in places so just have to be patient. Stomach is always the last place for me to see changes so that measurements hasn't changed.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> My hammies always sucked until I started doing GMs tagged along with GHRs. They suck ass, but damn they're effective. Might want to try that combination together. I've got a problem fitting into jeans these days and I can probably blame these.


 
Well tomorrow I get to learn and do GM's. I'm actually looking foward to learning something new. I looked on youtube on teh GHR's but we don't have the equipment so may take me a bit to figure out an alternate method to do those.

I haven't been able to wear regular jeans in probably 10 yrs. I've always had big legs and needed either baggy or just larger size waists and use a belt. But they are mostly in my quads, hammy's have always lagged. 

So dumb question but what pants have you found that fit your "monster" wheels, or do you just deal with it?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Nice DL!!!


 
Thanks IG


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey man, how's life in the great north?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Squat (5/3/1)Round 3 Week 2 Day 4 *
Squat
235x3
275x3
305x4

SLDL
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x6

Step Up's (weight is per hand, and reps is per leg):
35x12
35x8
20x8
20x6

Good Mornings (These felt really good, crazy tightness in the lower back but in good way)
45x8
65x8
65x8
75x8
75x8

Calf Raises 
360x20
360x15
360x15
360x12
360x12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

GM's rock.  I need to start doing these again.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 14, 2011)

omg!  Step ups are killer!!!  I dread having to do those!  Great job!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2011)

looking good, amigo!
am working up to 'full speed' workouts again...see you have a good workout...been avoiding good mornings...might have to try them...
do you lock out your knees or keep slightly bent?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 15, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> omg! Step ups are killer!!! I dread having to do those! Great job!


 
You don't realize how hard these actually are until you suck it up and do them. 

Thanks


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> looking good, amigo!
> am working up to 'full speed' workouts again...see you have a good workout...been avoiding good mornings...might have to try them...
> do you lock out your knees or keep slightly bent?


 
Thanks, and I get your be back in the swing of it in no time. 

I always keep a slight bend, I've had a history of knee problems and noticed as long as I don't lock them out on anything the problem goes away. That and taking hamstring exercises seriously seems to have made a huge improvement. 

Also thanks Pylon


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You don't realize how hard these actually are until you suck it up and do them.
> 
> Thanks


No kidding.  It looks easy.  Ya' know just stepping up on a platform and go down.  But no ways.  It's killer.  I huff and puff afterwards.  lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You don't realize how hard these actually are until you suck it up and do them.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> No kidding. It looks easy. Ya' know just stepping up on a platform and go down. But no ways. It's killer. I huff and puff afterwards. lol


 good stuff. I first made the mistake of trying t odo them on a bench. pad was too...mushy...not a good thing...graceful, I am not. So I found other items, but don't seem to be tall enough. But still do them.
The reverse: trailing foot on elevated platform and do a lunge...that is a painful experience...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2011)

What are step ups? 
Are they like lunges stepping onto a box?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought since I do the stairmaster for cardio alot it would be simple. And boy was I fucking wrong. 

Juggernaut, you definately know how to get people moving in the right direction.  I can see how your clients would stay with you long term. 

Burner: I think a foot locker would be about the right height.

NT: Like these but I step onto a bench.





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Military Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 3 Day 1
*Military Press
5x115
3x125
4x140

Corner Press
100x8
100x8
100x6
90x6
90x5

Facepulls
120x12
120x12
120x10
120x8


Shrugs
405x8
425x6
435x6
435x5


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

I usually step onto a small square platform that 24 hour has.  They have like 4 different heights and I use a height little higher than what the woman is using in that video.  I also do the leg extension back and squeeze the glutes.  Wow!  Love it.  I just dread doing them, but after I'm done 3 or 4 sets of 20 each leg, .....Victory!


Another exercise that seems like 'nothing' but really works intensely...is the Bulgarian Split Squats.  Oooomg!  Have you tried those?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Military Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 3 *
> Corner Press
> 100x8
> 100x8
> ...


Love your corner presses 



IslandGirl said:


> Another exercise that seems like 'nothing' but really works intensely...is the Bulgarian Split Squats. Oooomg! Have you tried those?


Those are tough!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I usually step onto a small square platform that 24 hour has.  They have like 4 different heights and I use a height little higher than what the woman is using in that video.  I also do the leg extension back and squeeze the glutes.  Wow!  Love it.  I just dread doing them, but after I'm done 3 or 4 sets of 20 each leg, .....Victory!
> 
> 
> Another exercise that seems like 'nothing' but really works intensely...is the Bulgarian Split Squats.  Oooomg!  Have you tried those?



Try pistol squats on a bodyweight circuit for some really nice fatburning fun.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2011)

Try this in fact:

Clapping Push Ups
Chins
V-Situps
Situps
Lying Back Extensions
Pistol Squats
Jumping Jack + Burpee

Complete 10-15 reps, rest 30 seconds after the circuit, repeat 3-5 times depending on your cardio threshold. 
After completing, rest 5 minutes and jump on a treadmill/elliptical/bike and do 30 minutes 
low impact cardio. 

This isnt my work, but it is used on some of my clients. 

Have fun.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Burner: I think a foot locker would be about the right height.
> 
> NT: Like these but I step onto a bench.


I'm finding things to adapt what I need.
Will be nice when I can finally come home and go back to a fully equipped gym...

so...ah....does model in video come with those step up things? I'll order two, please...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I'm finding things to adapt what I need.
> Will be nice when I can finally come home and go back to a fully equipped gym...
> 
> so...ah....does model in video come with those step up things? I'll order two, please...


 
hahah fully equipped?  Hell mine isn't even fully equipped. 

Most of the livestrong video's on youtube have hot trainers.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 3 Day 2
*Deadlifts
295x5
335x3
375x3
395x1
415x1 *(PR)
*
HS High Rows
230x8
230x8
230x8
230x6
230x6

Rack Pullups
BWx 9,8,8,6,6


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2011)

Great job on the deadlift


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 3 Day 2*
> Deadlifts
> 295x5
> 335x3
> ...


 

deadlifts are stronger each week


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Great job on the deadlift


 
Thanks



davegmb said:


> deadlifts are stronger each week


 
Next week is deload week, so give me another 4 and we'll see if I can raise it up again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2011)

So let me guess. The spreadsheet said to do 395 x 1 for your 5/3/1 week? You did 1 and rather then max it out, decided this was easy weight, and added some weight to the bar. That's the spirit  *415!!!! That's some serious shit!*

Congrats O


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks. Actually the 375x3 was the single on the spreadsheet. Since deload is next week decided to add a some singles. The lift was clean but could feel the nerve getting pissed at me so didn't try the 3rd single like I wanted to. 

You have to try the rack pullups they are pretty cool.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome deads!!!

So you like the rack chins?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You have to try the rack pullups they are pretty cool.



Yeahhhh...no. 





YouTube Video











I love my weenie too much.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Next week is deload week, so give me another 4 and we'll see if I can raise it up again.


 
Dont you dare lift more then me on the deadlift in your deload week lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Yeahhhh...no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WFT if you can do them with that much why not do the real thing. 

Guess I'm looking at them as a way to build up to being able to do full pullups. Or after pullups with BW to get that last everything out of your back.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 21, 2011)

hahahaha That was funny.  Never saw anyone do that before.  hehe.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah I cringe (sp?) just thinking about it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 3 Day 3*
Barbell Bench
155x5
175x3
195x3

HS Incline
180x8
180x6
160x5
160x5

HS Decline
210x8
210x8
210x6
210x6
210x5

Stairmaster: 30 minutes


*Squat (5/3/1)Round 3 Week 3 Day 4 *
Squat
225x5
285x3
325x3 *(PR)*

SLDL
245x8
245x8
245x6
245x6
245x6

Step Up's (weight is per hand, and reps is per leg):
35x12
35x10
35x8
35x8

Good Mornings
65x12
65x12
65x10
65x8

Calf Raises 
380x20
380x18
380x15
380x15
380x15


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

So on deload week how much should I decrease my aux movements?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2011)

Bench is moving up, and congrats on the PR!

I reduce my aux movements 20%.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 3 Day 3*
> Barbell Bench
> 155x5
> 175x3
> ...


 
Feel like im the only one not doing this 5/3/1 stuff, looks to be working for you though nice squat PR


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> hahahaha That was funny. Never saw anyone do that before. hehe.


 instead of a pull up, that looked more like a inverted row...with bad form?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Feel like im the only one not doing this 5/3/1 stuff, looks to be working for you though nice squat PR


 
No, you are the second person. 


Hey O!  How was the step ups?  You should get that on video for us!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! A deadlift _and _a squat PR! You're having some great workouts.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

Step ups thats funny, i was googling videos of this the other day and considering throwing it into my workouts. I want to jump between them and bulgarian split squats for a while.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2011)

Yo O!!!  Where you at?  How was your weekend?  You ready to tackle this week in the gym!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> instead of a pull up, that looked more like a inverted row...with bad form?


 
The only real difference is that on the rack pullups, you make sure your hanging with the upper body vertical. Vs the inverted rows look to me like you'd pull up more twards the chest/midsection like a barbell row.

The rack pullups are a little ackward (sp?) but they are a means to an end which for me are eventually being able to do real ones for quality reps.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bench is moving up, and congrats on the PR!
> 
> I reduce my aux movements 20%.


 


davegmb said:


> Feel like im the only one not doing this 5/3/1 stuff, looks to be working for you though nice squat PR


 


Curt James said:


> Wow! A deadlift _and _a squat PR! You're having some great workouts.


 
Thanks guys. 

Dave you should look into the 5/3/1 or Stronglift 5x5 the stronglift i know has a 3 day workout schedule in the plan. It's nice not having to think to much about what to do or worry about the plan.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey O! How was the step ups? You should get that on video for us!


 

 Now that would be funny. 

They did kick my ass again, made improvements from the previous week though.  



IslandGirl said:


> Yo O!!! Where you at? How was your weekend? You ready to tackle this week in the gym!


 
The weekend was good. Since sunday was football day we spent saturday shopping and prepping this week's food. 

This week is probably the hardest week I deal with on each cycle of the 5/3/1: (Deload Week) - I hate deload week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

bodybillding said:


> thanx


  Your welcome even though I don't know what I did.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Military Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 4 Day 1
*Military Press
5x65
5x75
5x95

Corner Press
75x10
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x8

Facepulls
80x15
80x15
80x15
80x15
80x15

Shrugs
315x12
315x12
315x12
315x12
315x12


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2011)

Why facepulls O? what are you looking to hit with them?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

I feel it as much in my rear delts as I do when I do the reverse fly's. However I don't get the shoulder ache I do on the reverse fly's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah deload week kinda sucks,  but I do think it is good to do.  

Any word on the trip? FB msg me


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

Catchy Song I heard on the way in:





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 4 Day 2
*Deadlifts
185x5
225x5
275x5

HS High Rows
180x10
180x10
180x8
180x8
180x8

Rack Pullups
BWx 8,8,8,8,8

Stiff Arm Pressdown:
 100x12,10,8,8,8


----------



## JennyB (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi O  
Just a friendly reminder that you need a passport for June 2012  
Hope your doing well and carb cycling up and storm.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

I should be able to get one by then. I've heard they are slow but can't be that slow. 

I'm doing alright on the carb cycling, starting to get into the swing of it. And glad that so far it hasn't affecting my lifting much at all. 

Thinking about adding in a little low speed walking after the weights.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 4 Day 2*
> Deadlifts
> 185x5
> 225x5
> ...


What a pussy workout.... . You know I'm kidding, your deads on deload week surpass most of us! 

Dude, at least put DELOAD in the title so people know you aren't sandbagging it!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, at least put DELOAD in the title so people know you aren't sandbagging it!


 
Who me? I'd never do that. 

I am curious if I'm going to have to back off a little with the diet eventually, so far only one no carb day messed with one chest day because I only ate about 1/3 I should have because of meetings. But the others haven't even been able to tell the diff.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cool article:
Phil Anselmo battled back from drugs and surgery to rock as hard as ever | NOLA.com


----------



## JennyB (Jan 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I should be able to get one by then. I've heard they are slow but can't be that slow.
> 
> I'm doing alright on the carb cycling, starting to get into the swing of it. And glad that so far it hasn't affecting my lifting much at all.
> 
> Thinking about adding in a little low speed walking after the weights.



They are slow but not that slow UNLESS YOU DONT SEND THE BLOODY application in .. like someone i know ... **cough cough JUGS** 

Thumbs up on not dropping the weights. 

Fast walk with incline tread is great for the buns .. just sayin


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2011)

I love carb cycling.  My body responds very well.  Good luck with that!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

have you got black ops on the PS3 or xbox? if its the ps3, get me requested my username is the same "davegmb", im rubbish at it though lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

JennyB said:


> They are slow but not that slow UNLESS YOU DONT SEND THE BLOODY application in .. like someone i know ... **cough cough JUGS**



love you too punkin


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Facepulls
> 80x15
> 80x15
> 80x15
> ...


Facepulls good idea...all the shrug work? I dont think you need all that much. 3 sets at the most. Traps respond to minimal work. I think you're getting a direct hit with the facepulls anyway. 
Good numbers though.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> love you too punkin



Oh you caught that didnt you


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

JennyB said:


> They are slow but not that slow UNLESS YOU DONT SEND THE BLOODY application in .. like someone i know ... **cough cough JUGS**


 
for your first one I think you need to go in and wait in those stupid fuckin lines.

If Jugs has a way to send it in, I need that


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I love carb cycling. My body responds very well. Good luck with that!


 
I like it because I become a total asshole anything over 3 days of no carbs. 

Plus I've never had it not work, this time I've kicked the protein up considerably from all the times before to try to keep all the size I've managed to put on.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> have you got black ops on the PS3 or xbox? if its the ps3, get me requested my username is the same "davegmb", im rubbish at it though lol


 
I'm an xbox'er and PC. Yes I actually have it for both. 

I usually play the single player most of the time, I just can't get that into the online gaming stuff. I think it's because I only play a couple hours on the weekends so never have time to get good at it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Facepulls good idea...all the shrug work? I dont think you need all that much. 3 sets at the most. Traps respond to minimal work. I think you're getting a direct hit with the facepulls anyway.
> Good numbers though.


 
Thanks,  
I'll pull back to 3 sets, maybe that's why origionally when I brought them back they really popped with new growth but haven't seen much new the last month or so.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 3 Week 4 Day 3 (DeF'n Load)
*Barbell Bench
95x5
115x5
145x5

HS Incline
140x8
140x8
140x8
140x6
140x6

HS Decline
180x8
180x8
180x6
160x8
160x8

Stairmaster: 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *(DeF'n Load)*


 Nice!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://img532.imageshack.us/i/25hours.jpg/
These always make me laugh.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Squat (5/3/1)Round 3 Week 4 Day 4 (Last DeF'n Load for this round)*
Squat
155x5
185x5
245x5 

SLDL
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8

Step Up's (weight is per hand, and reps is per leg):
20x12
20x12
20x10
20x8

Good Mornings
65x12
65x12
65x12
65x12

Standing Calf Raises 
380x20
380x18
380x15
380x15
380x15 

On the calf raises, I take each one of them until they cramp up so bad I can't do another one. But I'm not sure if this is normal?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

Your best bet is to do heavy weight while standing and low sets (10 reps or less) and seated 3-4x12-20.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats a great leg day, i love good mornings, nothing hits my hamstrings like them, even better then RDL's for me


----------



## davegmb (Jan 28, 2011)

Article on step ups

The Step-up : a real squat alternative? - Straight to the Bar


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I'll throw some step ups into the mix.

Have a great weekend O!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Article on step ups
> 
> The Step-up : a real squat alternative? - Straight to the Bar



Good read. Thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Article on step ups
> 
> The Step-up : a real squat alternative? - Straight to the Bar


 
Nice!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a great weekend O!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Your best bet is to do heavy weight while standing and low sets (10 reps or less) and seated 3-4x12-20.


 
By the looks of this I could alternate:
Mon: seated
Tues: Standing
Thurs: seated
Fri: standing

without overworking them. What do you think?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thats a great leg day, i love good mornings, nothing hits my hamstrings like them, even better then RDL's for me


 


davegmb said:


> Article on step ups
> 
> The Step-up : a real squat alternative? - Straight to the Bar


 

Thanks,  and thanks for the article that was really good reading.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> By the looks of this I could alternate:
> Mon: seated
> Tues: Standing
> Thurs: seated
> ...



I only do calves twice a week-but I do different areas of the muscle on the different days. There's too much volume doing it the way you drew out. 
Choose 2 days, like Monday and Thursday, one should be standing and legs locked out with 3-4 sets of a maximum 10 reps. On the other day, a seated variation with a pause at the top for 3 sets of 12-20 reps. 
That's it. Like any other muscle, you can overtrain them and they wont grow. I did this in the beginning and my calves never grew. I lessened the volume, and they grew practically overnight.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I only do calves twice a week-but I do different areas of the muscle on the different days. There's too much volume doing it the way you drew out.
> Choose 2 days, like Monday and Thursday, one should be standing and legs locked out with 3-4 sets of a maximum 10 reps. On the other day, a seated variation with a pause at the top for 3 sets of 12-20 reps.
> That's it. Like any other muscle, you can overtrain them and they wont grow. I did this in the beginning and my calves never grew. I lessened the volume, and they grew practically overnight.


 
Thanks, now to see if I can grow my calves into bulls. 

I've been pretty lucky in terms of calves but decided to put some effort into them to see what they can become. I never really thought about the 2 area's of mucle and types before.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Have a great weekend O!!!


 
It was nice and relaxing. Hope you had a good one as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks, now to see if I can grow my calves into bulls.
> 
> I've been pretty lucky in terms of calves but decided to put some effort into them to see what they can become. I never really thought about the 2 area's of mucle and types before.



Learn something new everyday!
For the longest time, I thought it was because I was tall (6'2"). I didnt think that it was the way I trained them. I changed it and bamm! it happened instantly.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks, now to see if I can grow my calves into bulls.
> 
> I've been pretty lucky in terms of calves but decided to put some effort into them to see what they can become. I never really thought about the 2 area's of mucle and types before.


 
CALVES SUCK! Enough said. I am glad that you had a good weekend!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

JennyB said:


> CALVES SUCK! Enough said. I am glad that you had a good weekend!



Quiet down Jenny. I think I recall yours growing when I gave you the same protocol and they actually appeared from out of the blue. SSHH!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Military Press (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 1 Day 1
*Military Press
5x105
5x125
6x135

Corner Press(definately these suffer the heavier I go on Military's)
110x6
100x7
100x5
90x5

Facepulls
130x12
130x12
130x12
130x11
130x8

Shrugs
405x8
405x8
405x8


----------



## davegmb (Jan 31, 2011)

Heavy shrugs O


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice pressing!  I hate shrugs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, I like the heavy shrugs. When I decided to do those it actually makes it easier to handle the heavy deads. I think it's because I rackpull the weight into position to do the barbell shrugs.  

I'm so glad deload is done and get to do big boy weights now.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> It was nice and relaxing. Hope you had a good one as well.


 
Awesome.  Yup, mines was great too!

Nice session you had!  Love the military presses and oooo yeah on the shrugs!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 1 Day 2*
Deadlifts
265x5
305x5
345x5 (could have forced one more but could start to feel the back pinch so held off for next week)

HS High Rows
230x8
230x8
230x8
230x6
230x6

Rack Pullups (hoping within the next 2 months to do full sets of real pullups as each set I moved the bench out to increase the % of bodyweight on the pullup)
BWx 8,8,6,6,6

Seated Calf Raise with 2-3 sec pause at the top:
70x15,12,12,12


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

The Calf raises with that pause at the top added a new dimension of pump and deep soreness. I was able to do the sets without them cramping up I usually get. Next week I'll shoot for the 20 reps/set and 3 sets. 

Friday I'll do the heavy low rep standing raises.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Awesome. Yup, mines was great too!
> 
> Nice session you had! Love the military presses and oooo yeah on the shrugs!


 
Thanks IG


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Catchy Song I heard on the way in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That _is _a catchy song! And I was surprised when Chris Bridges walked out! 

Awe-inspiring workouts, of course.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Quiet down Jenny. I think I recall yours growing when I gave you the same protocol and they actually appeared from out of the blue. SSHH!



I didnt say it didnt work .. I just said I hate doing them turkey lurky!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Deadlifts
> 345x5


All I can say is .... Sweet



JennyB said:


> I didnt say it didnt work .. I just said I hate doing them turkey lurky!


What exactly is turkey lurky?  Is that better or worse than turkey brain?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks JD. 

Just fyi I've added in 30 minutes of cardio every day, just to try to burn a few more calories. So now you won't be the only one doing cardio even on the off days.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

What's on the gym agenda today?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

Did 30 minutes of cardio before work. 

Wed's and the weekends are always my days off the weights. 

Tomorrow is chest. 

Good luck on your legpress goal tonight.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey O !! GEUSS what ??? I GOT THE JOB ... Moving date in T-Minus 13 days and I got some packing to do AGAIN


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome, congrats 

Lucky for you that you probably haven't unpacked everything from the last move yet.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 2, 2011)

lucky is right .. you are correct


----------



## davegmb (Feb 3, 2011)

What job has she got now? Shes always on the move!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 1 Day 3*
Barbell Bench
135x5
155x5
175x6

HS Incline
180x8
180x6
160x6
160x5
160x5

HS Decline
210x8
210x6
210x6
200x6
2000x6

Cable Overhead Extensions:
80x10
90x8
90x8

Stairmaster: 30 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Feb 3, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What job has she got now? Shes always on the move!



STOP REMINDING ME !!! I swear this is the last move .. the fiancee promised!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

Not just moving, but all over Canada!!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2011)

Come to f-king NJ!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Squat (5/3/1)Round 4 Week 1 Day 4 *
*( I don't know why but today everything felt really really fuckin heavy)
*Squat
225x5
265x5
295x5 

SLDL
245x8
245x7
245x6
245x6

Step Up's (weight is per hand, and reps is per leg):
35x12
35x12
35x8
35x8

Good Mornings
75x12
75x12
75x8
75x8

Standing Calf Raises (looks like soon I'll have to do these single leg at a time since I can only fit another 90 on the machine)
540x10
630x10
630x10
630x9


----------



## davegmb (Feb 4, 2011)

ive never had to go unilateral due to a lack of weights you beast haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

Stiil very good numbers!

I hate those days.  You can usually just tell on the first warmup.  Somedays ya just don't have it.  But on others, everything feels light!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

JD this is the first thing i thought of when you said "everything feels light"






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> ive never had to go unilateral due to a lack of weights you beast haha


 
I'll have to take that as a compliment. 

Or it could be because my piece of shit gym doesn't have a normal calf raise machine. 

This also means the max for hack squat there is 720 since they are the same machine.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Come to f-king NJ!


 
Not a chance .. then I would sound like you .. potty mouth !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Not just moving, but all over Canada!!


 
Dont remind me !! I am taking my wheels off after this move. 



omerta2010 said:


> *Squat (5/3/1)Round 4 Week 1 Day 4 *
> *( I don't know why but today everything felt really really fuckin heavy)*


 
Maybe you misread the numbers on the plates 



omerta2010 said:


> I'll have to take that as a compliment.
> 
> *Or it could be because my piece of shit gym doesn't have a normal calf raise machine. *
> 
> This also means the max for hack squat there is 720 since they are the same machine.


 
I know what you mean .. hate the calf machines at my one gym .. the new gym is alright though .. but a bunch of weiners workout there


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Maybe you misread the numbers on the plates


 
the little ones are 45's right?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I know what you mean .. hate the calf machines at my one gym .. the new gym is alright though .. but a bunch of weiners workout there


 
at least you have machines, we have 1, yes that's right 1 seated calf raise machine.

So for standing I have to load up our hack squat, and basically hold onto the base plate with my toes so i can hang over the end and get full ROM.

I did figure out how to lock the safety latch so if I slipped the whole sled wouldn't come down on me, but still sucks ass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

So weigh in tomorrow morning right O? I know you don't usually post over the weekend.  Is FB better?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> So weigh in tomorrow morning right O? I know you don't usually post over the weekend. Is FB better?


 
I'll post it, no worries.  I just choose to stay off the computer during the weekends, but need to do a little work in the morning so just won't be around all day like I am during the week. 

Sunday looks to be, pizza, bbq brisket, and probably breaded chicken wings. Just get a bunch and graze all day. 

And of course chip and salsa, and a few jack and cokes to top it off.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> the little ones are 45's right?



In OUR world they are  



omerta2010 said:


> at least you have machines, we have 1, yes that's right 1 seated calf raise machine.
> 
> So for standing I have to load up our hack squat, and basically hold onto the base plate with my toes so i can hang over the end and get full ROM.
> 
> I did figure out how to lock the safety latch so if I slipped the whole sled wouldn't come down on me, but still sucks ass.



I like using the leg press for calves .. i hate the horizontal calf machine .. standing one gives me broken blood vessels on my shoulders .. perhaps I am just a wuss. 



omerta2010 said:


> I'll post it, no worries.  I just choose to stay off the computer during the weekends, but need to do a little work in the morning so just won't be around all day like I am during the week.
> 
> Sunday looks to be, pizza, bbq brisket, and probably breaded chicken wings. Just get a bunch and graze all day.
> 
> And of course chip and salsa, and a few jack and cokes to top it off.



YOU SAID CHIPS !!!  IM out of here .... mmmmmmmm chips !! 

Here is a progress pic for you O bird  ooops booty wouldnt fit on here  have to go to my profile


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

Mmmmm chips and salsa....

Here is my weigh in, 198.2 lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 5, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I like using the leg press for calves .. i hate the horizontal calf machine .. standing one gives me broken blood vessels on my shoulders .. perhaps I am just a wuss.
> 
> Here is a progress pic for you O bird  ooops booty wouldnt fit on here  have to go to my profile



Holy booty batman. Lookin awesome.  

Yeah my wife thinks I'm nuts with all the marks on my shoulders. But I can't use the legpress, even with just the sled it causes the pain to shoot down my leg, so I'll deal with my shoulder looking like I was attacked by a pissed of bird.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Mmmmm chips and salsa....
> 
> Here is my weigh in, 198.2 lbs



255.4

I thought chips and salsa was manditory for the superbowl


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

It is, but I have beer and a large pizza to negotiate! First beer I've had in 3 months. Not really sure I want it.  May stick with rum.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 5, 2011)

Rum has a lot of sugar-coordinate that with alcohol and you may get shitload of veins ALL over in the weirdest places provided you're lean enough.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Rum has a lot of sugar-coordinate that with alcohol and you may get shitload of veins ALL over in the weirdest places provided you're lean enough.



I am not afraid of that happening.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Holy booty batman. Lookin awesome.
> 
> Yeah my wife thinks I'm nuts with all the marks on my shoulders. But I can't use the legpress, even with just the sled it causes the pain to shoot down my leg, so I'll deal with my shoulder looking like I was attacked by a pissed of bird.



Thanks O . Where does the pain come from and go down?? Pissed off bird hey


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sunday looks to be, pizza, bbq brisket, and probably breaded chicken wings. Just get a bunch and graze all day.
> 
> And of course chip and salsa, and a few jack and cokes to top it off.


 
  I couldn't find the "drool" smiley.  

Mmmm that sounds good!  Enjoy our Super Bowl Sunday!  

I was suppose to have a cheat tonight at Buffalo Wild Wings and UFC.  But the weather sucked here so we stayed home.  No cheat.

See you on Monday!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> 255.4
> 
> I thought chips and salsa was manditory for the superbowl


 
260.8

Not as bad as I was thinking it would be after actually having everything on my list.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Thanks O . Where does the pain come from and go down?? Pissed off bird hey


 
Ok it's like this:

Disc on L3-L4 is worn on the front side 
Disc on L4-L5, is worn on the rear side 

Both are causing rather severe narrowing were the nerve comes out of the column. 

Plus I have degenerative disc disease.

So when the nerve gets irritated it shoots pain down my left leg to around the knee. 

All the core exercises you've given me have helped to stabalize it considerably but like most I have my good and bad days and have learned that doing standing exercises with the core work seem to have allowed me surpass the point i was before all the problems started way back when.

Frustrating part for me right now is with leaning out on this diet, the size difference because of the nerve damage from left leg to right leg is a good 3/4" right now. But luckily strength is still there. 

I think the problem with the leg press is how the weight drives your lower back into the seat because I get the same thing when I sit for to long of a time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I couldn't find the "drool" smiley.
> 
> Mmmm that sounds good! Enjoy our Super Bowl Sunday!
> 
> ...


 
I haven't been to Buffalo Wild Wings, but they are advertising like crazy lately so may have to go find them for a cheat meal sometime. 

Had a nice weekend, hated the SB commercials.

Hope you had a great once.

and the same goes for everybody else to.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> and the same goes for everybody else to.



even me?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> even me?


 
Yep, even the big bad biker from Canada.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Military Press (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 2 Day 1
*Military Press
3x115
3x125
5x145

Corner Press
110x7
110x5
100x6
100x5

Facepulls
130x12
130x12
130x12
130x11
130x10

Shrugs
415x8
415x8
415x8


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yep, even the big bad biker from Canada.




the little biker with a big attitude.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

Your lifts are going up nicely O!

I agree the commercials weren't very good this year.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks JD.

I have to admit once I stopped fucking around with the weights thinking I was stronger than the number on the plan things are going much better in the shoulder department. 

5/3/1 just works

Tomorow is deads.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I agree the commercials weren't very good this year.


 
I think the dorito's ones were the worst. 

And Budweiser didn't do the traditional clydesdale sentimental one they always do.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2011)

I have to admit, I kinda liked the Doritos ones.  But nothing memorable.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 7, 2011)

I like Doritos .. just saying .. I am chip girl through and through .. find me in the chip aisle May 1st


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

They need bacon flavored dorito's.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> They need bacon flavored dorito's.



I'm in for 2.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I haven't been to Buffalo Wild Wings, but they are advertising like crazy lately so may have to go find them for a cheat meal sometime.
> 
> Had a nice weekend, hated the SB commercials.
> 
> ...


 
Oh I love their honey bbq wings.  But they have all kinds of flavors.  You can even ask to sample them.  They'll bring them in little portion cups with tortilla chips.  Make a meal out of the samples.  j/k

Yeah the SB commercials weren't as good as past years.  

Nice to see you back to the grind.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll definately have to go one of these days. 

gotta get my log from the car during lunch. today was a fun back day.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> They need bacon flavored dorito's.


 
I knew I liked you for a reason    



Pylon said:


> I'm in for 2.


 
Im in for 2 ... thousand


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 2 Day 2*
Deadlifts
285x3
325x3
365x4

HS High Rows
230x8
230x8
230x8
230x7
230x6

Rack Pullups (used the decline bench and far enough away so the pullups were full bodyweight)
BWx 5,5,5,5,5

Seated Calf Raise with 3 sec pause at the top:
90x15,13,12,12

Really like the new calf routine.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason


 
And I thought it was for my charming personality.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Since when do you have charm? j/k  

Holy moly, you are really moving up on your deads!  Great job buddy!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Since when do you have charm? j/k
> 
> Holy moly, you are really moving up on your deads! Great job buddy!


 
 good point.

Next week the big one is going for reps on 385 

May throw in a few singles like last round, but we'll see how I feel or if I've  by then.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## JennyB (Feb 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> And I thought it was for my charming personality.


 
That too .. promise  



omerta2010 said:


> good point.
> 
> Next week the big one is going for reps on 385
> 
> May throw in a few singles like last round, but we'll see how I feel or if I've  by then.


 
Those deads are sick good  Im impressed. 

Barfing is a good sign .. just sayin


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 2 Day 3
*Barbell Bench
145x3
165x3
185x5

HS Incline
180x8
180x7
180x4
160x6
160x5

HS Decline
210x8
210x6
210x6
210x6
210x5

Cable Overhead Extensions:
90x12
90x12
90x9
90x6


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Those deads are sick good  Im impressed.
> 
> Barfing is a good sign .. just sayin


 
Thanks,


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

I bet you would be good for a 215 single.  Body weight going down, bench going up = good stuff!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 10, 2011)

I want deads like yours


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear omerta,

You are killing it buddy!

That is all.

Sincerely,
IG


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Squat (5/3/1)Round 4 Week 2 Day 4 *
Squat
245x3
285x3
315x4 

SLDL
245x10
245x8
245x8
245x8

Step Up's (weight is per hand, and reps is per leg):
35x12
35x12
35x10
35x8

Good Mornings
85x12
85x12
85x10
85x8

Standing Calf Raises 
680x10
680x10
680x10
680x10


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I bet you would be good for a 215 single. Body weight going down, bench going up = good stuff!


 
Well next week might throw some singles in since the week after is the god aweful "deload" week.



davegmb said:


> I want deads like yours


 
Wanna trade, I want abs like yours. (bet your new sumo style will help you move on up)



IslandGirl said:


> Dear omerta,
> 
> You are killing it buddy!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks IG, even though the aux exercises are just that. I still do like you and "beat the log book".  You and PC doing anything fun for the weekend?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks IG, even though the aux exercises are just that. I still do like you and "beat the log book".


Damn I wish I could back squat again.  Good stuff O!

At some point I'm going to cycle in DC training again (what IG uses).  Funny, that used to be the big thing here a few years ago.  I used it, and it rocks. Not the best for strength, but great for hypertrophy, at least that was my impression.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

I missed that generation of training style. It does sound kinda fun. May have to think about doing a little of that. 

I'm thinking about doing a moderate weight rackpulls on my deload week instead of deads just because I've been curious about them for a while now and wouldn't mind seeing how they feel.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks IG, even though the aux exercises are just that. I still do like you and "beat the log book". You and PC doing anything fun for the weekend?


 
Nice beating the logbook!  Gotta grow!

We have an NPC judges/competitors seminar tomorrow and we're helping out with it.  Its about an hour + drive/ 1 way.  So we'll be doing the most of our day.  Then hopefully we can get to the gym later in the evening.  

What about you?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> They need bacon flavored dorito's.



THIS! 

Seriously.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Squat (5/3/1)Round 4 Week 2 Day 4 *
> *Squat
> 245x3* *
> 285x3
> ...



Awesome! 

And what machine do you use for standing calf raises? Gold's doesn't have a standing calf machine worth a ####. 

They have a Free Motion calf or toe press and a seated calf machine and a kind of vertical calf machine but not the traditional standing calf raise machine like you'd see in the old bbing mags.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 12, 2011)

At least you have some options. Only machine we have that's for calves is the seated calf raise.

So what I use is the hack squat machine, I face into it and thow a 35 on the safety latch. Hang off the platform with just the front half of the balls of my feet and toes on the platform. Lock the knees and core and go for it.





Oh yeah and the routine that jugg's reccomended is awesome.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

I've tried that with the HS hack squat.  Yeah, it does work well. Great minds think alike!

What are you doing on here?  It's the weekend!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Military Press (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 3 Day 1 *
*(This week is the "go heavy or go the fuck home week")
*Military Press
5x125
3x135
3x155

Corner Press
110x8
110x5
100x6
100x5

Facepulls
130x12
130x12
130x12
130x12
130x12

Shrugs
425x8
425x8
425x6

I'm toying with the idea of cycling between shrug and some direct rear delt stuff. Any opinions? I really like the heavy shrugs as they ready me for the heavy deads the next day, but just wonder if I'm leaving something out by not doing anything more direct for the rear delts.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2011)

Man, that's a lot of reps on your MPs.  Even with just 5 lbs, I'm not sure I could break 100.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't beleive your the first person who noticed that I have the one exercise completely backwards from everything else. I've never even noticed it.

Great attention to detail, and come on you can do 125 with the 5lb'er can't ya.   The pump with the 3lb'ers is incredible to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

I knew whatcha meant. Good job 155 x 3, awesome


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 15, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I knew whatcha meant. Good job 155 x 3, awesome


 Thank you, 

Today is Deads.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 3 Day 2*
Deadlifts
305x5
345x3
385x3 (PR - never done more than a single at this weight before)
405x1
425x1 (PR)

HS High Rows
230x8
230x8
230x8
230x8
230x6

Rack Pullups (used the decline bench and far enough away so the pullups were full bodyweight)
BWx 6,5,5,5

Seated Calf Raise with 3 sec pause at the top:
90x15,15,13,12


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

nice job, bro- looks like today was your day! WTG on the PR!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 15, 2011)

^ thanks Burner, today felt really good.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2011)

beautiful deads!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 15, 2011)

strong O, your born to do deads ha. Any skinny fat women you feel like posting a pic of? lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy crap dude.  AWESOME!!!! Nice work


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow!  Great numbers, O!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Holy Moly!  What's in the water over at your place!  Great job on the deads buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Like I said: Some days you are the windshield, some days you are the bug...
today was definately a WINDSHIELD day for the big O!

Oh, just got an xbox 360...black ops...my productivity just....plummeted.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2011)

Well done!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> beautiful deads!


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Holy crap dude. AWESOME!!!! Nice work


 


Pylon said:


> Wow! Great numbers, O!


 


naturaltan said:


> Well done!!!


 

Thanks guys


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Holy Moly! What's in the water over at your place! Great job on the deads buddy!


 
Thanks, I think it's the combination of All-Out pre-workout and Jack Daniels post 

j/k on the Jack Daniels. 

I did cheat a little as monday as it was supposed to be a no-carb day, but we went out for spaghetti for dinner, so had plent of carbs to fuel the deads. 

DOMS still hasn't set in yet, and I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Like I said: Some days you are the windshield, some days you are the bug...
> today was definately a WINDSHIELD day for the big O!
> 
> Oh, just got an xbox 360...black ops...my productivity just....plummeted.


 
Hell yeah, Black Ops and MW2 are my 2 fav's at the moment on my 360. Been reading alot about a downloadable as well called Breach, it's supposed to add a much more realistic style (fully destructable enviroment)but haven't had time to try it yet plus it's only $15.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> strong O, your born to do deads ha. Any skinny fat women you feel like posting a pic of? lol


 
haahah nope but I do love doing them and keep studying up on making sure I have/use good form. 

Now if only I could find a way to get the confidence I attack dead with on my other lifts. 






Coolest Gaming Chick





Gina Carano is hot, but I don't think she qualifies as "skinny fat" she can kick most of our asses.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2011)

fuck I just blew a load in my drawers


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 16, 2011)

She looks like Katie perry


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

That's who I thought it was for a second....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 17, 2011)

I still dont approve ... she might be strong .. but still skinny fat .. dont you buggers enjoy a woman who has a little definition .. and not just in the CLEAVAGE area .. weirdos


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

Now I think we need Jenny and IG fitness pix so we can all compare.   uhhh yeah compare... yep that's it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I still dont approve ... she might be strong .. but still skinny fat .. dont you buggers enjoy a woman who has a little definition .. and not just in the CLEAVAGE area .. weirdos


 
Yep I do, so how about some pix.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

I second the motion.
You know...we need to be able to compare. Scientific reasons, really.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

While I'm putting up pix:
Trish Warren:


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 3 Day 3
*Barbell Bench
155x5
175x3
195x3
215x1 (wrist felt akward so didn't do second single like planned)

HS Incline
180x8
180x8
180x5
160x4

HS Decline
210x8
210x8
210x6
210x6

Cable Overhead Extensions:
100x12
100x8
100x6
100x7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice pressing!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2011)

I was going to compliment your workout, but was distracted...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm down with skinny fat, but here is my choice for a muscular babe.... and a Ms Olympia competitor at that. Anja Schreiner from Germany. She used to host a bodybuilding show back in the 90s with Boyer Coe and Shawn Ray on ESPN.









YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I still dont approve ... she might be strong .. but still skinny fat .. dont you buggers enjoy a woman who has a little definition .. and not just in the CLEAVAGE area .. weirdos



Fwiw, I'm more of a hips, butt, and calves man. Definition is great, of course.

Speaking of hips... looks like someone CG'd a pair of bigger bikini bottoms on Alba's tush. lulz






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm down with skinny fat, but here is my choice for a muscular babe.... and a Ms Olympia competitor at that. *Anja Schreiner *from Germany. She used to host a bodybuilding show back in the 90s with Boyer Coe and Shawn Ray on ESPN.



I'll cast my vote for the 90s *Claudia Montemaggi*, another Ms. Olympia competitor!






YouTube Video


----------



## syed2011 (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe on natural diet. But it depend on person physicality. 

What do you say about natural resources to a perfect diet point of view.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Test is high in here.

Jus' sayin'.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hell yeah, Black Ops and MW2 are my 2 fav's at the moment on my 360. Been reading alot about a downloadable as well called Breach, it's supposed to add a much more realistic style (fully destructable enviroment)but haven't had time to try it yet plus it's only $15.


 heh...I shouldn't have bought the xbox....I've only played it a couple times so far...I can lose myself in it easy....
and I'm not all that good at it.
I got it cause a couple other guys in the 'hut have it and play BOII, the zombie part. Thought it would be fun to link up and multi-play.....just have to make sure work comes first.
....oh, I don't traditional style work here. If I have things to do, I walk to the office or fly to the site to do it. If not, then hang in my room. just have to make sure Im getting the work done...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I was going to compliment your workout, but was distracted...


 
Me to, I almost forgot to post my workout from yesterday morning.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> heh...I shouldn't have bought the xbox....I've only played it a couple times so far...I can lose myself in it easy....
> and I'm not all that good at it.
> I got it cause a couple other guys in the 'hut have it and play BOII, the zombie part. Thought it would be fun to link up and multi-play.....just have to make sure work comes first.
> ....oh, I don't traditional style work here. If I have things to do, I walk to the office or fly to the site to do it. If not, then hang in my room. just have to make sure Im getting the work done...


 
It's a great time waster for every once in a while. I'm lucky if I play a couple afternoons a month. Mind numbing distruction rulezzz.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

JD and Curt, your showing your age. 

I have to admit I always liked Corey Everson as well. But I think I was in Jr High back then.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Test is high in here.
> 
> Jus' sayin'.....


 
You say this like it's a bad thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

syed2011 said:


> I believe on natural diet. But it depend on person physicality.
> 
> What do you say about natural resources to a perfect diet point of view.


 
Real food is always the best, but if your trying to go with high protein (60-80g/meal)it can get very expensive. 

On the supp side I don't take anything for fat loss, but to support not losing muscle while I diet my non real food is:

Synthesize - Post workout
Amino's - Pre, Post, and if I have extended time between meals
All-In-1 - post workout on carb days
No/Ultra Low carb protein powder (Getting All Day Whey in a couple weeks)


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Squat (5/3/1)Round 4 Week 3 Day 4 
*Squat
265x5
295x3
335x2 (back didn't like the last rep so decided not to do the singles) 

SLDL
245x8
245x8
245x8
245x8

Step Up's (weight is per hand, and reps is per leg):
35x10
35x12
35x12
35x10

Good Mornings
95x12
95x12
95x8
95x6

Standing Calf Raises (Uni-Lateral) 
270x10
270x8
270x8
270x8

I do the side with the nerve damage first and then match it with the other, currently one calf is .5" smaller than the other, but hopefully this will even them out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> JD and Curt, your showing your age.
> 
> I have to admit I always liked Corey Everson as well. But I think I was in Jr High back then.


Ah, you miss the point grasshopper. Back in those days Anja, IMO while muscular still looked feminine. The last several Ms O are too damn big, too many male hormones, again IMO. Iris Kyle while impressive, just isn't a look I like. Thank God for figure......

Another solid workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2011)

good lookin' WO, Big O!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2011)

good looking numbers, O!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 19, 2011)

How were the legs the next day O?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> How were the legs the next day O?


 Apparently he can't walk to the keyboard to tell us


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 19, 2011)

They were stiff this morning so had to jump on the treadmill for 15 minutes and then a little stretching and wasn't bad. I really feel it when I stand up after sitting for more than a few minutes though. 

The hammies are taking a beating and definately showing it which feels good. 

Just this year I finally took the leg training more serious. I always did them but never thought twice to not go hard or skip that day. But mot anymore.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 19, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Apparently he can't walk to the keyboard to tell us



That's why I use my laptop. Fits perfect to this tray on my wheelchair.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Just this year I finally took the leg training more serious.


You aren't trying hard enough if your arms don't hurt after squatting haha


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> They were stiff this morning so had to jump on the treadmill for 15 minutes and then a little stretching and wasn't bad. I really feel it when I stand up after sitting for more than a few minutes though.



I bet restroom trips are a good time...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You aren't trying hard enough if your arms don't hurt after squatting haha


 
hahha if your arms hurt after doing legs, you just might be cheating wayyy to much.

Well that or your walking out of the gym on your hands.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 20, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ah, you miss the point grasshopper. Back in those days Anja, IMO while muscular still looked feminine. The last several Ms O are too damn big, too many male hormones, again IMO. Iris Kyle while impressive, just isn't a look I like. Thank God for figure......
> 
> Another solid workout!


 
I agree about FBB'ing.  Which is probably one of the biggest reasons why the NPC/IFBB may phase fbb'ing out of the scene.  Sad, but true.  

I say it's sad because fbb'ing is what got me into the sport in the first place.  Watching Rachel McLish and Cory Everson and admiring physiques like that back in the day.  I also admired Anja's physique!  

But some woman have pushed too hard on the gear and it's just not marketable.  

Now with "Physique" making it's debut on May 21 @ Jr. USAs we shall see what the judges will pick for the first show.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Military Press (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 4 Day 1 *
*(Deload Week)
*Military Press
65x5
85x5
105x5

Corner Press
90x10
90x10
90x7
90x6

Facepulls
130x12
130x12
130x12

Shrugs
315x12
315x12
315x12


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2011)

Corey Taylor, Slipknot and Stone Sour have been making some really good video's.






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2011)

He said "load"..... hehehehehhehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## JennyB (Feb 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Now I think we need Jenny and IG fitness pix so we can all compare.  uhhh yeah compare... yep that's it.


 
Hold on to your panties mr!!



Burner02 said:


> I second the motion.
> You know...we need to be able to compare. Scientific reasons, really.


 
Scientific hey !! Well we will see 

O and Curt have some good taste in women and I agree with their latter choices


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice numbers in the lifts.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jenny, how did the move go?

Thanks Digital, good luck with the training with the pro, I'll be checking your journal as well.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

Seems like forever since I've been in here.  What have you been up to?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Work has kicked up big time, so haven't even been able to post my workout from tuesday. It's deload week though which is kinda like your cruise week. 

Looking forward to mixing up my 5/3/1 program a bit this next round. I think I'll hit new records in all 4 of the main lifts. 

How has the "cruise" week been going?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2011)

Afternoon sir O


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey NT, how's life in the great north? Have you started your countdown to start riding again?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Deadlift (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 4 Day 2 (Tuesday)*
*(D'fn load week)*
Deadlifts
165x5
205x5
255x5

HS High Rows
180x12
180x8
180x8
180x8

Standard HS Rows
180x8
180x8
180x8

Rack Pullups (used the decline bench and far enough away so the pullups were full bodyweight)
BWx 7,6,5,5

Seated Calf Raise with 3 sec pause at the top:
100x15,14,12,12


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Bench Press (5/3/1) Round 4 Week 4 Day 3
Deload*
Barbell Bench
95x5
115x3
135x3

HS Incline
160x8
160x8
160x8

HS Decline
180x8
180x8
180x8

Cable Overhead Extensions:
100x12
100x10
100x8
100x7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

Unlike you, I needed deload week!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sure my body needed it, but the mental part is what I struggle with.

Just something about not going all out bugs the shit outa me.

I'm anxious to do the new powerlifting setup that gaz used. However I have a feeling it's going to possibly get me to enjoy the "deload" week. 

How's the shoulder feeling?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^ See that is how I feel about my cruise. I just want to go all out and hit PRs. LOL I hate holding back if I'm injury free ya' know. 

So we're cruising together. Nice.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Squat (5/3/1)Round 4 Week 3 Day 4 *
*Deload*
Squat
155x5
185x5
225x5 

SLDL
225x8
225x8
225x8

Step Up's (weight is per hand, and reps is per leg):
35x8
35x8
35x8
45x8

Good Mornings
95x8
95x8
95x8
95x8

Standing Calf Raises (Uni-Lateral) 
290x10
290x10
290x8
290x8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 25, 2011)

So with 5/3/1 you don't take a break for a week you just use much lighter weight for one cycle of working out?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> ^^^ See that is how I feel about my cruise. I just want to go all out and hit PRs. LOL I hate holding back if I'm injury free ya' know.
> 
> So we're cruising together. Nice.


 
Cool let's party.







It's nice to know I'm not the only one who struggles with that part.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> So with 5/3/1 you don't take a break for a week you just use much lighter weight for one cycle of working out?


 
Yep, it's alot like active recovery in other programs I've read about.

The spreadsheet I have on the 5/3/1 does the calculations on the % to decrease the 4 main lifts. Then based on how I feel (physically, mentally I hate it) I adjust either volume, or weight (sometimes both) on the accessory lifts.

Unlike the book reccomends, I like doing back, check, shoulders, and legs. JD and some of the others are alot closer to the book for the accessory exercises. In the book they do say on the accessories to just make sure you aren't overdoing it to the point it takes away from the primary exercise.

In a little bit I'm going to post my new cycle that I'm going to use the new format that Gaz used just to throw something new in.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Plan for round 5 of 5/3/1*

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified) – Base weights are per the original program progress as this is round 5 so up from round 4.*

*Day 1:*
*Military Press *
*Week 1: 3,3,>3,1@>3wgt+10, 1@>3wgt+20*Week 2: 5,5,5
*Week 3: 5,3,>1,1@>1wgt+10, 1@>1wgt+20, 1@>1wgt+25*
*Week 4 (Deload): 5,5,5*

*Accessory Exercises*
Corner Press: 4x10
Facepulls: 5x12
Barbell Shrugs: 3x8

*Day 2:*
*Deadlift*
*Week 1: 3,3,>3,1@>3wgt+20, 1@>3wgt+30*Week 2: 5,5,5
*Week 3: 5,3,>1,1@>1wgt+20, 1@>1wgt+30, 1@>1wgt+40*
*Week 4 (Deload): 5,5,5*

*Accessory Exercises*
HS High Rows: 5x8
Standard HS Rows: 3x8
Rack Pullups: 5x as many as possible (eventually transition to standard pullups)
Seated Calf Raise with 3 sec pause at the top:4x12-15


*Day 3:*
*Bench Press*
*Week 1: 3,3,>3,1@>3wgt+10, 1@>3wgt+20*Week 2: 5,5,5
*Week 3: 5,3,>1,1@>1wgt+10, 1@>1wgt+20, 1@>1wgt+25*
*Week 4 (Deload): 5,5,5*

*Accessory Exercises*
HS Incline: 5x8
HS Decline: 5x8
Cable Overhead Extensions:5x10



*Day 4:*
*Squat*
*Week 1: 3,3,>3,1@>3wgt+20, 1@>3wgt+30*Week 2: 5,5,5
*Week 3: 5,3,>1,1@>1wgt+20, 1@>1wgt+30, 1@>1wgt+40*
*Week 4 (Deload): 5,5,5*

*Accessory Exercises*
SLDL: 4x8
Step Up's (weight/hand, reps/leg): 4x12
Good Mornings: 4x12
Standing Calf Raises (Uni-Lateral): 4x10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2011)

I likey. The only comments I'll make is I think you should mix in BB and DB inclines over HS incline, and BB and DB rows over HS Rows. Not saying to eliminate the HS, but alternate with the free weight versions.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

Other than me looking like a tool, do you think it may get me over the fear of dropping barbells on me, if I do regular and incline bench in the squat rack. 

I've been toying with that idea for a while now. DB inclines mess with my shoulder that's why I've been avoiding those.

Rows, I was thinking about maybe doing t-bar rows but with the V handle on the bar instead of the std HS.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 25, 2011)

What is HS? I like the new routine.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

HS = Hammer Strength


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Other than me looking like a tool, do you think it may get me over the fear of dropping barbells on me, if I do regular and incline bench in the squat rack.


Use lighter weight until you feel comfortable.  I agree, incline is one you don't want to get stuck on when lifting alone... just go 1-2 reps short of failure.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not getting why you wont use a regular incline bench...just use the bar with no collars and drop the weight (side to side) if you cant get it up.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2011)

Just do whatever your comfortable with, hows things?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm not getting why you wont use a regular incline bench...just use the bar with no collars and drop the weight (side to side) if you cant get it up.


 
It's just all mental.

Kinda like when doing squats I never do 3 plates. It's always 2x45, 1x35, 1x10. I don't know why but just seeing those 3/side triggers a doubt in me. I'm going to have to get over this one quick.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks dave, things have been alright, getting back to the new 5/3/1 today so will see if the strength goes up any different or what the deal is after a couple cycles.

Other than being sick how have things been going for you?

Just to make sure everybody knows, the regular 5/3/1 was working great and I was making gains. I'm just trying this because I want to.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 1 Day 1:*
*Military Press *
115x3
135x3
145x5
155x1
165x1

*Corner Press:*
110x8
110x7
110x4
100x5

*Facepulls:*
140x12
140x12
140x9
140x8
140x8

*Rev Flyes On Incline Bench weight/side:*
25x8
35x8
35x8
35x8

*Barbell Shrugs:*
425x8
425x8
425x8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh shit nice pressing, how much do you weigh? You doing those shrugs with straps or no?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Right now I'm at 6'  and 250. 

On the shrugs and most back I can go into the 200 range without straps. 

But I have pain in the joints of my fingers so anytime after that or with large numbers of reps so then I'll just strap em up and let the muscle I want to work fail. 

Goal for the year on military is to press 250 for reps.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

Good numbers O.  Your pressing strength is going right on up!

It is in your head about the inclines.  Worst case, you dump it side to side like Jugs said, or just bring it down to your legs and deadlift it up...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks JD, I don't know what the deal is but I don't remember the last time I was this sore after a shoulder day.

I've already switched the inclines to BB in the plan so we'll see how it goes. I just need to STFU, don't think about it, and be like nike and just do it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol. You'll be fine..


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Big O!  How have you been?  How was your weekend?  What did you do?  Ok, 20 questions here.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks dave, things have been alright, getting back to the new 5/3/1 today so will see if the strength goes up any different or what the deal is after a couple cycles.
> 
> Other than being sick how have things been going for you?
> 
> Just to make sure everybody knows, the regular 5/3/1 was working great and I was making gains. I'm just trying this because I want to.


 

Yeah other then my annoying rash!!!!!! im good thanks, Helen has got a date through for the 21st of march for her Op, to get the implant behind the ear which is great because we thought she would have to wait longer then that.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking good, buddy.

And yeah, you're right - you'll be really looking forward to the unload week after this program, haha. The singles absolutely slayed me!


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

wow - look at those numbers in here.. !


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah other then my annoying rash!!!!!! im good thanks, Helen has got a date through for the 21st of march for her Op, to get the implant behind the ear which is great because we thought she would have to wait longer then that.


 
That's f'n awesome they are able to get her in that quick.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, buddy.
> 
> And yeah, you're right - you'll be really looking forward to the unload week after this program, haha. The singles absolutely slayed me!


 
Only done it for 2 days so far and I can really tell those singles take the program intensity up another level. 

How many cycles of this 5/3/1 did you do?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Big O! How have you been? How was your weekend? What did you do? Ok, 20 questions here.


 
Had some family gathering to go to this weekend, so it wasn't to stressful but didn't get to spend much time to just relax at home.



katt said:


> wow - look at those numbers in here.. !


 
Thanks Katt, glad to see you and your whipping boy are back.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Only done it for 2 days so far and I can really tell those singles take the program intensity up another level.
> 
> How many cycles of this 5/3/1 did you do?



Currently on my 5th consecutive. Think this will be the last one for a little while. Insane results, i just need to try some new things for a while


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 1 Day 2:*
*Deadlift*
285x3
335x3
375x4
395x1
405x1

*HS-Hi Row:*
250x8
250x7
250x6
250x6

*HS-Std Row:*
180x8
180x8
180x8
180x8

*Rack Pullups:  (fuck it even if I only get 4 singles, I'm switching to regular pullups next week)*
7,6,5,5

*Seated Calf Raise, with 3 count at the top:*
100x15
100x15
100x13
100x12


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Currently on my 5th consecutive. Think this will be the last one for a little while. Insane results, i just need to try some new things for a while


 
new things are always fun and a great way to spice things up. Are you going to concentrate more on the strongman stuff? I noticed you seem to be doing more and more of that in your journal.

I think I've found my "go to" program in the std 5/3/1 but will mix it up every once in a while.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice looking work out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
> *Round 5, Week 1 Day 2:*
> *Deadlift*
> 285x3
> ...


When I grow up, I want to deadlift like you!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

ok...where do I find out about this 5/3/1 thing? Seems like the new thing....wanna see if this ol dog can learn new tricks...

Nice deads


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 1, 2011)

just google 5/3/1 training it's popular these days.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here you go, it's a link to an interview with Jim Wendler who made it:

T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength

Wendlers log over at Elite has some pretty cool rambling as well:

http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/training...r&m=0&y=2011&pr=&Action=View+Questions&tid=63

The version I'm doing now is the powerlifting version that Gaz did in his journal and Wndler has in a book coming out detailing it more in depth soon.

And trust me, this old dog did learn something new.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice looking work out.


 
Thanks, I'm definately feeling it tonight. 



JerseyDevil said:


> When I grow up, I want to deadlift like you!


 
Patience young jedi. 

"_Train yourself to let go of everything you fear to lose._" - Yoda


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> new things are always fun and a great way to spice things up. Are you going to concentrate more on the strongman stuff? I noticed you seem to be doing more and more of that in your journal.
> 
> I think I've found my "go to" program in the std 5/3/1 but will mix it up every once in a while.



Oh im right there with you on that. I'll be running 5/3/1 regularly in some fashion until i'm in a box, no doubt. For the sake of three sets a session you'd be an idiot not to! Cos thats all it is, man - 3 damned sets and you get these crazy gains! 

There are a few novice strongman comps coming up (so i've heard - nothing concrete yet) so i'm gonna go for those i think. We're slowly getting our hands on the equipment in our gym. I also want to try some powerlifting some time - raw though, i'm not a fan of suited personally.

The program i've put together for my next one is inspired by 5/3/1 and this program called The Juggernaut Method, with a LOT more speed work and strongman events thrown in too.

Also, fucking nice deadlifting


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Here you go, it's a link to an interview with Jim Wendler who made it:
> 
> T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength
> 
> ...



Wendler is a fucking god!
Try Rippetoe's Starting Strength Routine (it's amazing!)...When I bulk after this contest, I plan on using it. I have three clients currently bulking (using the routine) and their squat is through the roof!

Buy the book and dvd that accompanies it. It's pretty damn important to make sure you're doing this right.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

Will look into that program in a couple months....I"ve got what...57 days and a wake up till I go on R&R home...need to shift emphasis on energy workouts? Lower weights, higher reps and low RI's to just rip cals...
and add in dreaded cardio...blech.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

BTW: how'd the 404 dead feel? last time I did that....felt like I was gonna shoot my sphincter out of my ass and across the room...


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks Katt, glad to see you and your whipping boy are back.



WHIPPING BOY!!!!!!! just so you know, im proud to be called that.









 and yes she is standing behind me making me type this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> The program i've put together for my next one is inspired by 5/3/1 and this program called The Juggernaut Method, with a LOT more speed work and strongman events thrown in too.
> 
> Also, fucking nice deadlifting


 
Hear that Jugg's, you get a program named after you. 

And thanks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Wendler is a fucking god!
> Try Rippetoe's Starting Strength Routine (it's amazing!)...When I bulk after this contest, I plan on using it. I have three clients currently bulking (using the routine) and their squat is through the roof!
> 
> Buy the book and dvd that accompanies it. It's pretty damn important to make sure you're doing this right.


 
I think it was Gaz who put a video of Ripptoe going over the hip drive for squats. I have to credit some of my fast gains in weight to following those tips. 

His website has some really good video's to help with form. And I really like how detailed he gets into.

I"ll have to throw that routine into my list of ones to try in the future. Is that what you have the hockey player on?

In case anybody wants here's a link: Starting Strength


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> BTW: how'd the 404 dead feel? last time I did that....felt like I was gonna shoot my sphincter out of my ass and across the room...


 
Had that feeling the first time I ever got 405 but hasn't come back since. I've been working alot on breathing correctly during the lift and that seems to have helped.

I'm finding that going extra heavy on barbell shrugs (I rackpull it to the top position and then do the shrugs)allowings my body to be more comfortable at the top end of the deads and it isn't such a shock to the system when your standing there at the top of the dead.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

the other half said:


> WHIPPING BOY!!!!!!! just so you know, im proud to be called that.
> 
> 
> and yes she is standing behind me making me type this.


 
 Glad your both back. Your workouts are looking good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 1 Day 3:*
*Bench*
155x3
175x3
195x4
215x1
225x1 

*Barbell Incline: (first time ever, regular bench, not in a cage)*
95x8
115x8
125x8
135x5

*Hammer Decline:*
210x8
210x8
210x7
210x6

*Cable Overhead Extensions:*
100x12
100x12
100x9
100x7


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2011)

So 225 is your max right? I'm still trying to figure this 5/3/1 shit out as I plan on doing it once I hit my goal body weight.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

So the first 3 sets are the "std" 5/3/1 sets.

For chest my current max is: 240x1(this is the number you increase each 4 week cycle, Dead and Squat by 10, Mili and Bench by 5). Which when you put it into the spreadsheet you get a 5/3/1 max of 216.

Then based on the rep scheme you do the % of your 5/3/1 max with the last of the 3 sets a rep out. So today for me it was a 3Rep  week. 

First set was 70% of 5/3/1 max - for 3 reps
Second set was 80% of 5/3/1 max - for 3 reps
Third set was 90% of 5/3/1 max - for more than 3 reps (if you fail don't increase the weight for this exercise for the next 4 week cycle)

Now I'm lazy and hate looking for 2.5lb plates so usually everything gets rounded up to the nearest 5. 

Also I'm doing the powerlifting version which hasn't been released but from what I've read and taking Gaz's example I'm keeping it simple and adding the 2-3 singles. I personally decided to do 2 singles on my 3 rep week, and then on the 5/3/1 week I'll be doing 3.

The book explains how the spreadsheet calculates you 5/3/1 max number. But I like just letting the spreadsheet do it's thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh yeah figure it may be worth mentioning, that the reccomended accessory work is different than what I do. I personally like having back, chest, shoulder and leg day so I do those, but each exercises adds something to me being able to improve the 4 key lifts. He's very flexible on accessory work so you can pretty much do as little or as much as you want.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

Uh, so you got a new bench press PR at 225, and you don't even mention it! wtf?

That's awesome O! It took me years to finally bench 225 for a single. Once I did, my bench took off. I'm betting yours will too


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

hahah that's funny. I didn't even realize it because I was so proud of myself actually doing the incline barbell and not chickening out. 

Thanks you for reminding me. In a couple weeks it'll be going up again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

I bet it will too!  Nice job


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

Gawd I feel like such a weenie when I see everyone's workouts.. dang! 

good going in here


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

keep up the good work on the bench. i still have a huge mental block when it comes to that.

of course mine comes from have to worry about whether or not i have pissed off my spotter on that day, and if she is gonna help get the weights off my chest.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2011)

Really nice benching, dude! How are you liking those singles? I found them really tough after the rep out set, haha! Incline is weird, don't you think? I've never got on with it. Great workout 

Also nice explanation of the program up there.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

the other half said:


> keep up the good work on the bench. i still have a huge mental block when it comes to that.
> 
> of course mine comes from have to worry about whether or not i have pissed off my spotter on that day, and if she is gonna help get the weights off my chest.


 
Thanks, and you'll get over it eventually. I switched from the hammer bench to barbell about 5 months ago. 

And don't forget you get to spot her as well. and you know what they say about payback.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Really nice benching, dude! How are you liking those singles? I found them really tough after the rep out set, haha! Incline is weird, don't you think? I've never got on with it. Great workout
> 
> Also nice explanation of the program up there.


 
Yep the singles are kicking my ass and have really taken the intensity to another level.  

Looking forward to my 5x5x5 week. 

The inclines are completely weird, the unrack just feels out of sync with the rest of the lift. But I am feeling it more in my chest today than I think I ever have with the hammer inclines.  

JD helped me with the details of the program so thought I'd try to pass some of it on.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 1 Day 4:*
*Squat*
255x3
285x3
325x4
345x1
355xFail (Nerve decided it was irritated, so I just unracked and held to work on getting used to the weight) 

*SLDL:*
265x8
265x5
245x6
245x5

*Step Ups (weight/hand):*
55x8
55x6
45x8
45x8

*Good Mornings:*
95x12
95x12
95x12
95x8

*Standing Calf on Hack Squat Machine:*
300x10
300x10
300x10
300x8


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2011)

I used the incline leg press for calfs this week, only put 220lbs on it and did reps of 25 and my calfs have been sore for days.

Those are heavy good mornings in my book, if i go over 70lbs say, i lose the form and dont get as good depth and pinch in my hamstrings


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

OOps forgot to note. That was ISO for the calf raises.

Damn those are high reps, for some reason when I did the ultra high reps like that they would always cramp up like crazy.

For calve's I'm doing the thing Jugg's helped me with based on the sheet a few pages back. And so far they are looking really good.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice looking squat session I did those today too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks man. That means I can share my pain.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

katt said:


> Gawd I feel like such a weenie when I see everyone's workouts.. dang!
> 
> good going in here


gosh Katt...would you like to bench 225 too?

I've never seen a woman do that...and to be honest, not really sure I care to...I like women...just saying.

WTG, O!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks man. That means I can share my pain.


me too! I just didn't go anywhere near as heavy as you did!


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

No I don't want to press 225....   *BUT*,  I would like to at least do 135 consistently....   I'm only up to 125 right now.

Great job O!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> gosh Katt...would you like to bench 225 too?
> 
> I've never seen a woman do that...and to be honest, not really sure I care to...I like women...just saying.
> 
> WTG, O!


Man at my dads gym there was this juiced up lady, I'm sure you can find her on Google cause she competed, Emily Holder. But she could hit 315 for a single.


----------



## MDR (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe Becca Swanson put up 600 lbs earlier this year.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

katt said:


> No I don't want to press 225.... *BUT*, I would like to at least do 135 consistently.... I'm only up to 125 right now.
> 
> Great job O!


 
 you'll nail it!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> me too! I just didn't go anywhere near as heavy as you did!


 
hahah we gotta start a wheelchair club.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

katt said:


> No I don't want to press 225.... *BUT*, I would like to at least do 135 consistently.... I'm only up to 125 right now.
> 
> Great job O!


 
Thanks,

You'll be up to 135 in no time, you just started back so 10 will be a piece of cake.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a quick opinion on the first week of this experiment with the Powerlifting version of the 5/3/1:

Intensity and soreness is up considerably. (since being back I don't remember being this sore). However within 2 days the soreness is gone and I'm excited for the week after next when I get to add the singles into the 5/3/1 week. 

Overall I feel good about this new format.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 2 Day 1:*
*Military Press *
115x5
125x5
145x5

*Corner Press:*
110x8
110x7
110x5
100x6

*Facepulls:*
140x12
140x12
140x12
140x9
140x9

*Rev Flyes On Incline Bench weight/side:*
bench was being used the whole time i was there so will do again next week

*Barbell Shrugs:*
455x7
455x6
455x6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Rev Flyes On Incline Bench weight/side:*
> bench was being used the whole time i was there so will do again next week


I hate going to the gym when its busy.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

what is a corner press?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

YouTube Video











Getting dumbbells into the starting position was causing alot of pain and Jugg's suggested I give these a try. I really like them.

It is alot harder than it looks. The key also is gettin the lean correct as if you stand up to straight it'll feel like more of an incline bench.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

interesting workout, we would probably get in trouble if we tried that in our gym(corner press).
good job on the military press, is that standing or seated.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Facepulls:*
> 140x12
> 140x12
> 140x12
> ...



Not to be a ballbuster, but face pulls are much better, cover very similar muscle groups and hit a better field of muscle groups overall than flies, so why put the reverse flies in? Kind of like overkill, dont you think? I'm not trying to be a dick, just wondering.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks TOH, they are standing inside the squat rack so I don't knock anybody who isn't paying attention out. 

On the corner press I actually just shove the bar in the corner of the squat rack so nobody really notices. Would get people staring when I used to drack all the weights and bar into the corner.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Not to be a ballbuster, but face pulls are much better, cover very similar muscle groups and hit a better field of muscle groups overall than flies, so why put the reverse flies in? Kind of like overkill, dont you think? I'm not trying to be a dick, just wondering.


 
Guess I seem to feel the facepulls more in the whole upper back. So thought to play it safe I'd throw in some reverse fly's since I haven't done them in forever.

I have a feeling I was overthinking it because of feeling vs what the exercises really do. 

Thanks for the input Jugg's. 

And just so you know:  So far everything you'd helped me with in my workout has made noticable improvments, and I appreciate the input and tips.  

Well that and All-Out rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha thanks! I'm just a guy who reads an enormous amount aka a research geek. Comes from when I was a teacher. Guess it never left. 
Glad to hear it's all working out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA lately.  Your journal is jumpin and your weights are jumpin even more.  Good job.  Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

hahh no problem JD, I'm lucky/unlucky enough to work in front of the computer all day long so I can just throw this in the background and refresh every once in a while. 

My weekend was alright, busy with errands on saturday and then rained sunday so got to rest up which was nice.

Hope you had a good one.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Haha thanks! I'm just a guy who reads an enormous amount aka a research geek. Comes from when I was a teacher. Guess it never left.
> Glad to hear it's all working out.


 
Well if ya ever need computer assistance just let me know.  Since that's my specialty.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 2 Day 2:*
*Deadlift*
275x5
315x5
365x5

*HS-Hi Row:*
250x8
250x8
250x6
250x6

*HS-Std Row:*
200x8
200x8
200x7
200x7

*Assisted Pullup ( Yes I'm a fuckin pussy but will get better)*
-90x5
-100x4
-110x4
-110x4

*Seated Calf Raise, with 3 count at the top:*
115x15
115x14
115x12
115x12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 8, 2011)

I think we train the same lifts on the same days. Do guys workouts sync up like women and periods?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

Now that would be a fun research paper.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

this 5/3/1 has really worked for you hasnt it O, lifts always look strong


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah it definately has been working. Right now I'm getting higher numbers on all of the lifts than I have ever done before. With less aches and pains **knock on wood** that it stays that way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

Great job on the deads O!  And here I was excited doing 375 for a single, lol.  Great seeing your lifts pop, especially your bench.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks JD. I'm pretty happy with it as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

O, try negative pullups. It's what helped me get over the obstacles of "being a pussy". Or if you can do only 1 or 2 or 3, try it in groups of that number taking a rest after trying several sets.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Big O!  How ya' doing?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks to Jugg's spreadsheet here's a chart of my 5/3/1 progress up until yesterday. 

Until you see it graphed out you don't even realize how well this program works.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi IG. You must be swamped, how are you feeling with your new program?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

The charts are cool


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> The charts are cool


 
Check our email.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Getting dumbbells into the starting position was causing alot of pain and Jugg's suggested I give these a try. I really like them.
> 
> It is alot harder than it looks. The key also is gettin the lean correct as if you stand up to straight it'll feel like more of an incline bench.



Thanks ... I had an idea what it was - I am usually on this forum during the day at work and youtube is not allowed, so I finally remember this at home.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 2 Day 3:*
*Bench*
135x5
165x5
185x5 

*Barbell Incline: *
135x8
135x6
135x5
135x5

*Hammer Decline:*
230x8
230x6
230x6
230x5

*Cable Overhead Extensions:*
110x12
110x12
110x9
110x8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow looking at everyone's charts of improvement is really making me want to try this program. It seems like everyone doing this program are fucking killing it in the gym every week. Great improvement.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Like he said in his manual for it. 
"The game of lifting isn’t an 8-week pursuit. It doesn’t last as long as your latest program does. Rather, it’s a lifetime pursuit. If you understand this, then progressing slowly isn’t a big deal. In fact, this can be a huge weight lifted off your back. Now you can focus on getting those 5 extra pounds rather than 50." - Jim Wendler 

As long as you take that approach this works and it works good. It's impatience that can drive you insane. Plus the progress will sneak up on you without you truely expecting or realizing it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

I like that, I have been worried about my beginner gains wearing off lately but that's a good way to look at it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

This one stuck in my head to:
"It’s always been one of my goals to standing press 300 pounds. In the summer of 2008, I did just that. When someone asked me what my next goal was, my response was simple: "305 pounds." If you bench press 225 pounds and want to get 275, you have to bench 230 first. " - Jim Wendler


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

I see you did BB incline and lived to tell about it 

Another solid workout!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks and Yep and they felt more solid than last week to.  

Glad you guys got me to get over it. 

What's your opinion on wrist wraps, my wrists always end up feeling a little tweaked both on chest and shoulder day. Next week is singles again so thought I'd see what you think of them.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Fuck yeah Down is performing together again, last time it didn't take long for a full tour. They sound really good. 





YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks and Yep and they felt more solid than last week to.
> 
> Glad you guys got me to get over it.
> 
> What's your opinion on wrist wraps, my wrists always end up feeling a little tweaked both on chest and shoulder day. Next week is singles again so thought I'd see what you think of them.


 
Do you use wrist wraps for your deads O? ive never tried them, do they make a big difference? id be worried im missing out on grip and forearm work!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Do you use wrist wraps for your deads O? ive never tried them, do they make a big difference? id be worried im missing out on grip and forearm work!


 If I may....
I start my deads w/out wraps.
I go heavier and then switch to alt grip: one forward grip, the other reverse grip.
When that's not enough, I switch to a wrap. I actually use versagrips. (they are the best training aid I've bought for the gym...they are too cool and worth the $$$) 
Your back is too large a muscle complex to not hit had 'cause your smaller forearm grip gives out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Do you use wrist wraps for your deads O? ive never tried them, do they make a big difference? id be worried im missing out on grip and forearm work!


 
I have a little arthritis in my hands so I do alot like burner except only warmups are without straps. Then everything else I wrap it up and let my back do all the work. With them you still have to hold on the bar and it still makes your arms support the weight. My arms and forearms are actually bigger now (without any direct work) than they ever have been because they have to adapt to handle the weight my back can pull.

I could never get comfortable with the alternating grip, always felt like it threw me off balance. Plus I've read and in the Yates video's he mentions that it's how alot of people can tear a bicep.

Burner  totally with ya, I might have to check out those versagrips
I use the Sheik power 1000's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have small wrists and ankles, kinda like Curt James  my wrist is actually 7.25" at the joint.  so I've always had issues with sprained ankles and jammed wrists. Which is what the wrist feels like on the military press and bench. 

But I also don't know if wrist wraps would help or not.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 2 Day 4:*
*Squat*
235x5
275x5
315x5

*SLDL:*
265x8
265x7
265x5
245x6

*Step Ups (weight/hand):*
65x8 (take that jugg's)
65x5 (shit fading quick)
55x7 (ok jugg's you win but I will catch you next week)
45x8 (were is the oxygen tank )

*Good Mornings:*
115x12
115x10
115x8
115x8

*Standing Calf on Hack Squat Machine (ISO):*
300x12
300x10
300x10
300x10

**** today fucking sucked, walked in and had 4 people doing side laterals in the squat rack. WTF!!!! then when I asked if they were actually using the rack they decided to do shoulder presses with the 45lb bar. So I did the SLDL's first but the break in concentration carried into squats. The 2nd set I did without my fucking belt because well I just didn't notice it until the second rep. Overall the legs still took a beating, but it's more the mental part that really has me pissed and feeling like the workout sucked.

ok end rant.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

as far as wrist *straps* go, we use them on shrugs and big lift like deads and rack pull and sldl and one arm rows. i dont use them till i have to, i can usually get the first set or two without, but i agree on that if you want to improve your grip there are exercises for that, i want to concentrate on the major muscle im working. 

but wrist *wraps* we do use sometimes when we get to the heavy presses, my left wrist will start to tilt in on the heavy movements, (the right must be stronger from all the action it has gotten). but same thing, i dont feel bad for using them. 
just dont turn into the guy that wears the belt and straps and wraps for every single set.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
> *Round 5, Week 2 Day 4:*
> *Squat*
> 235x5
> ...



i love step ups, but they do kick your ass. i will use strap on this,but then it feel like your shoulder is being pulled out of the socket by the end.

good workout all in all.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2011)

What's a step up? Like a farmers walk but you step on and off some platform?


----------



## Phineas (Mar 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What's a step up? Like a farmers walk but you step on and off some platform?



They can also be done with barbells. Basically just stepping up to a bench or something. Quad-dominant movement.

Numbers are looking awesome, omerta. You said you're cutting? I can't believe you push this kind of weight on a deficit!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Chic is cute so worth a video on how to do the step ups.






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Phineas said:


> They can also be done with barbells. Basically just stepping up to a bench or something. Quad-dominant movement.
> 
> Numbers are looking awesome, omerta. You said you're cutting? I can't believe you push this kind of weight on a deficit!


 
Thanks, as of this morning I'm down 12 from the start of the year. I'm going to take measurements this weekend so will probably post them next week. I'm pretty lucky that things have progressed quite well. 

No way I could do step ups with a barbell, I'd probably kill somebody as balance isn't a strong point for me. 

How's the leg feeling?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

the other half said:


> i love step ups, but they do kick your ass. i will use strap on this,but then it feel like your shoulder is being pulled out of the socket by the end.
> 
> good workout all in all.


 
Thanks and I use straps to, figured I was the only one who did that. And yes I get the same shoulder, that dull tugging goes away if you do a shrug at the top of each step.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

the other half said:


> but wrist *wraps* we do use sometimes when we get to the heavy presses, my left wrist will start to tilt in on the heavy movements, (the right must be stronger from all the action it has gotten). but same thing, i dont feel bad for using them.
> just dont turn into the guy that wears the belt and straps and wraps for every single set.


 
I know I've seen you do the 5lb db curls in the squat rack wearing your belt and wrist wraps. 

And you need Katt's help to even out that little wrist issue.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

Have a good weekend too O


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 3 Day 1: (Operation Destruction Week)*
*Military Press *
125x5
145x3
165x2 (Screwed up, this was supposed to be 155, so only did 2 singles)
175x1
185x1 PR

*Corner Press:*
110x8
110x8
110x6
110x5

*Facepulls:*
150x12
150x11
150x8
150x8
150x7

*Barbell Shrugs:*
455x8
455x7
455x6 

Holy shit, 60 minutes after I got home the soreness has taken over. 

I'm thinking about getting one of these. Does anybody have one or possibly have tried it. 

Elite FTS


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks painful.... is it a version of a foam roller??


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep here's a blurb:
The surface of the RumbleRoller contains 200 specially designed "bumps". The bumps are firm, but flexible, much like the thumbs of a massage therapist. 

As you roll over the top of the RumbleRoller, the bumps continuously knead the contours of your body, gently stretching soft tissue (muscle and fascia) in multiple directions. This action erodes trigger points, helps restore flexibility, and brings quick relief to common types of muscular pain. By design, the RumbleRoller's bumps are firmer than muscle tissue, but much softer than bone, so they deflect out of the way if they contact your spine or other bony protrusions. 

They have another one that's supposed to be "firm" but I wouldn't have the guts to try that.


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2011)

ok well, I'm too chicken to try that one.... ha ha


----------



## davegmb (Mar 14, 2011)

between your military and dead numbers im really starting to dislike you O


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> between your military and dead numbers im really starting to dislike you O


 
That means I need to work harder on my bench and squat. 

Thanks man, feeling better yet?

Did ya get my email?


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I know I've seen you do the 5lb db curls in the squat rack wearing your belt and wrist wraps.
> And you need Katt's help to even out that little wrist issue.


i think i would definitely have to kick someones ass if i saw that!
funny you should mention that, she told me to start using the vacuum with my left hand instead of my right, not the answer i was looking for.


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2011)

do you do standing military or seated? 

great numbers on the workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks TOH, 

I do them standing in the squat rack and get funny looks since at the top the bar is only about 3-4 inches from the top of the rack.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice mils O!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 14, 2011)

Your military press seems to be going up really fast. You could only do 170 like a week or two ago I think. That's huge for that movement. Remind me not to fuck with you, since you can easily pick me up over your head and throw me.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That means I need to work harder on my bench and squat.
> 
> Thanks man, feeling better yet?
> 
> Did ya get my email?


 

Yeah feeling alot better, rash fading haha and just feel better in general, however, big test is when i go the gym shortly.
Totally forgot about the email sorry, ill check it now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice mils O!!!


 
Thanks



ihateschoolmt said:


> Your military press seems to be going up really fast. You could only do 170 like a week or two ago I think. That's huge for that movement. Remind me not to fuck with you, since you can easily pick me up over your head and throw me.


 
Thanks man, I've been known to do that at concerts when somebody pisses me off when crowd surfing.



davegmb said:


> Yeah feeling alot better, rash fading haha and just feel better in general, however, big test is when i go the gym shortly.
> Totally forgot about the email sorry, ill check it now.


 
Glad to hear your feeling better.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 3 Day 2:*
*Deadlift*
305x5
355x3
395x2
415x1
425x1 = Tied PR but this one was 1000% better than the previous lift to get it.
435xFAIL - got it about 10 inches off the ground and that's all it was moving. 

*HS-Hi Row:*
250x8
250x8
250x7
250x6

*HS-Std Row:*
200x8
200x8
200x8
200x8

*Assisted Pullup*
-80x3
-90x3
-100x4
-100x4

*Seated Calf Raise, with 3 count at the top:*
115x15
115x15
115x13
115x12

I have a feeling if I hadn't done the single at 425 and just gone for the 435 I could have gotten it. I added an extra set of warmups today to and I think that cost me some as well. Overall the day felt good though.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice PR. Bet it feels good to have 8 big plates on the bar.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Honestly it's kind of intimidating when you see it sitting on the floor while your putting your belt on. 

The really feel good moment comes when you get to the top and see yourself in the mirror holding all those plates.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

.... and seeing the bar bend


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Have a little ways to go to really make that show up.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> .... and seeing the bar bend



I love that part.  Especially doing squats.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

So i hear you guys over there talking alot about how many plates you have on rather then the weight, so i cant tell how much weight that is, as we obvioulsy deal in kg instead and have all different sizes of plates.
My gym has plate wise:
1.25kg plate
2.5kg
5kg
10kg
15kg
20kg
25kg

How does it work over there? I remember my brother in law coming over here from New Jersey and going the gym with him, he totally forgot about the weight coversion from pounds to kg and nearly dropped the barbell on his head when benching as it was too heavy, barely new him then and thought 'What an idiot' haha but he turned out to be a good guy, even if he is a bit of a goof.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Ours are usually:
2.5lbs
5lbs
10lbs
25lbs ask (quarter)
35lbs
45lbs aka (plate)

I think in powerlifting they have 100lb's as well but I havne't been to a gym that has those. 

I think your large one converts to roughly a 55 over here so I can see how he almost dropped it on himself.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hi Dave,
> Ours are usually:
> 2.5lbs
> 5lbs
> ...


 
Okay ive got you, when you say plate you mean 45lbs then.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep.  

So do you get a weekend this week or is your time off in the middle of the week again?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yep.
> 
> So do you get a weekend this week or is your time off in the middle of the week again?


 
Finish saturday at 4pm and then off sunday which will do for me! sending you a PM


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hi Dave,
> Ours are usually:
> 2.5lbs
> 5lbs
> ...



Our Gold's Gym has two 100lb plates. They rest against the leg press machine. A real bear for this notBig to pick up.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I know I've seen you do the *5lb db curls* in the squat rack wearing your belt and wrist wraps.
> 
> And you need Katt's help to even out that little wrist issue.



Bought a pair of one-pound pink dumbbells for Gold's Gym as a gag gift.

_They disappeared. _

Not sure if a woman took them home or if a meathead threw them away, offended by their presence. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Our Gold's Gym has two 100lb plates. They rest against the leg press machine. A real bear for this notBig to pick up.


 
I can see these being pretty rough to get into place.



Curt James said:


> Bought a pair of one-pound pink dumbbells for Gold's Gym as a gag gift.
> 
> _They disappeared. _
> 
> Not sure if a woman took them home or if a meathead threw them away, offended by their presence. lol


 
 That's awesome. They probably sent them over to ours for the trainers who have people stand on those stupid balls doing curls.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

My old gym back in Ohio had a couple of 100 pounders.... don't want to drop one of those bad boys on your foot!


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That's awesome. They probably sent them over to ours for the trainers who have people stand on those stupid balls doing curls.


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That's awesome. They probably sent them over to ours for the trainers who have people stand on those stupid balls doing curls.



isnt' that the truth!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 5, Week 3 Day 3:*
*Bench*
165x5
185x3
205x3
215x1
225x1
235x1 PR 

*Barbell Incline: *
135x8
135x8
135x5
135x5

*Hammer Decline:*
230x8
230x6
230x6
230x5

*Cable Overhead Extensions:*
120x12
120x9
120x7
120x5


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats on the PR, does 5/3/1 suggest that many sets before attempting a max? I would think it would better to do a few warm up sets and just go for the number you're aiming for? But you still got a PR so what do I know haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks,

The base to this program is the 5/3/1, and in the powerlifting version I'm doing you basically rep out on the 5/3/1, and then go for 2-3 singles.  Same as the first week but that was was 3x3 plus 2-3 singles. 

But this powerlifting version is destroying me. My back is still so sore today that it hurt to even lay on the bench.  

I have to admit, I'm looking forward to week 4 on this one and I typically hate "deload" week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Ya I hate those too. I'm coming up on 8 weeks of training and I need to take a week off. Shit is gonna suck.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 17, 2011)

I really dont get deload weeks, having a week off every 6-8 weeks is best for me, lets any little niggles go away and just gives me a break from the gym even if i dont want one.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I really dont get deload weeks, having a week off every 6-8 weeks is best for me, lets any little niggles go away and just gives me a break from the gym even if i dont want one.



Deloads are to give the CNS a break from the extremely demanding workload that goes into strength sports. While not a complete layoff, think of it as reboot for your computer. Everything is better once reboot. No BSOD, memory is refreshed, and any stray errors are usually gone. Capece?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats on the PR!  I had a feeling your bench was going to take off.

I will never know for sure, but I think me ramping up on standing militaries was the cause of my rotator cuff tendonitis, and I was doing the standard..... just sayin


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks JD. Each week they feel more solid all around and the confidence seems to be going up as well.

I'll have to watch for aches and pains in my rotator. So far my shoulder hasn't been acting up ever since I stopped doing bicep isolation movements. Sucks even one set of hammercurls and the aches comes back.  But your issue is definately something I'm going to have to watch for.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 18, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 3 Day 4:*
*Squat*
265x5
305x3
345x2
365 x Fail just didn't feel stable
275x4
225x10

*SLDL:*
265x8
265x5 (back cramped up and discs pinched so pain down the leg)

*Step Ups (weight/hand):*
Couldn't put pressure on the leg after the above, wasn't even able to do BW stepup onto the bench. 

*Good Mornings:*
*Done super slow to try to get the back muscle stretched out to take pressure off the nerve.*
95x8
95x8

Day started awesome, the squats were really solid and strict. But then things just didn't go well after that.

So during deload week it's time to do some rehab work to get this straightened out again.

I'd seen a few video's that said bench GM's are really good isolating the lower back and back along the spine as they take the hammy's out of the movement. So might see what those feel like.

The pain is gone now which is a good thing, I don't know what the hell happened as I didn't do anything different than any other leg day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 18, 2011)

Good lookin squats man be careful with that injury. Is that the first time it's bothered you?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope it's what costs me 6 yrs of lifting because the Dr's told me to never lift again and fed me drugs to deal with the pain. 

I think that's why I didn't panic today. And usually I can take it to a certain point and know when to back off. But today's was just one of those freak days.

That's why I get really annoyed with people on here who take back injuries lightly. I'm stuck with one that'll never go away.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nope it's what costs me 6 yrs of lifting because the Dr's told me to never lift again and fed me drugs to deal with the pain.
> 
> I think that's why I didn't panic today. And usually I can take it to a certain point and know when to back off. But today's was just one of those freak days.
> 
> That's why I get really annoyed with people on here who take back injuries lightly. I'm stuck with one that'll never go away.


 

Scary stuff hope it doesnt repeat itself


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Our Gold's Gym has two 100lb plates. They rest against the leg press machine. A real bear for this notBig to pick up.


 yeah...but being kinda lazy...I found it was easier to lift the 100's than a butt load of 45's...


BTW: NICE squats, partner!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2011)

Back injuries stick around.  I dislocated a rib playing ball in high school.  That was more than 20 years ago.  Every now and then, it flares up.  Not too bad, but enough to be a constant reminder to not screw around with it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...but being kinda lazy...I found it was easier to lift the 100's than a butt load of 45's...
> 
> 
> BTW: NICE squats, partner!


 
Thanks. now on the 100's, it sounds great as long as your not one of the jackass's who leaves his weights on the equipment. Helped out a chic today because some retard left a couple 45's on the top bracked on the legpress machine and she was to short to safely get them down. 



Pylon said:


> Back injuries stick around. I dislocated a rib playing ball in high school. That was more than 20 years ago. Every now and then, it flares up. Not too bad, but enough to be a constant reminder to not screw around with it.


 
I totally agree, I have degenerative disc disease so I'll be carrying this with me forever. However the good thing is that up until this I've been able to know and avoid any flareups.

Did some stepups today to see if I had any lingering effects and they went fine. So everything seems to have shifted back into place.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Now today I remember again why I hate deload week. 

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 5, Week 4 Day 1: (DeF'n Load)*
*Military Press *
65x5
85x5
105x5

*Corner Press:*
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8

*Facepulls:*
120x12
120x12
120x12
120x12
120x12

*Barbell Shrugs:*
385x8
385x8
385x8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2011)

I know right... I am not looking forward to this week. I hope that shit doesn't make me loose strength.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

For me when I take the week off it always takes me about a week to get back to full strength but so far using the "deload" plan from the 5/3/1 I just keep powering through. But going and doing things at 70-80% is worse mentally than physically.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your back problem flaring up again. Sounds like you have a good feel on when to back off.

Of course on the mils you had to back off big time, but the assistance work doesn't look lame at all. On deload week I try to do slower reps with stricter form, seems to work for me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

the mils were because it's "deload week". I hated going light so did all 3 sets in like 5 minutes.

Tomorrow is going to be a fun test since it's dead day. But light weight **shrug** 3 more deload workouts. 

Been hitting the treadmill again I kinda slacked off on that the last few months. So 2 more week it'll be 3 months on the diet so want to see if I can't drop a few more these last couple weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

Where are you at weight wise?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

253 today. Would like to lose another 5 by the end of the month. Would put me at a nice 16 in 3 months. 

Next week is 3x3 week to. 

Don't you hate it when life messes with your gym schedule.  That happened today, wanted to go during lunch but that got messed up with meetings.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I already asked you this, but what's your body fat?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know, I'm planning to get the trainers at the gym use calipers on the 1st. As I'm very curious because the changes are showing up more in the mirror than on the scale which I'm hoping means I've been doing a good job of converting bf to muscle.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 5, Week 4 Day 2: (DeF'n Load)*
*Deadlift: *
165x5
225x5
275x5

*Hammer Hi Row:*
200x8
200x8
200x8
200x8

*Hammer Std Row:*
180x8
180x8
180x8
180x8

*Assisted Pullups:*
-80x4
-90x4
-100x4
-100x4

*Seated Calf Raise 3 sec pause at top:
*115x15
115x15
115x12
115x12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 23, 2011)

Today was the first day of my week off and I feel like I need that shit haha.You got 1 more deload workout?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

2 more. Bench and Squat days left. 

Next monday I start my next wave of the 5/3/1. 

Glad you enjoyed your day off.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice work there O.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 5, Week 4 Day 3: (DeF'n Load)*
*Bench: *
95x5
115x5
135x5

*Incline Barbell:*
135x8
135x8
135x5

*Hammer Decline:*
180x8
180x8
180x8
180x8

*Cable Overhead Extensions:*
100x12
100x12
100x9
100x8
100x8

One more deload day. I'd also decided that I'm going to stick with the new version of 5/3/1 that I just finished for at least another cycle or so.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Pylon.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

O, how long have you been running 531 for?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ran Oct, and Nov last year but took December off.

Then 3 rounds so far this year.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

You ever tried westside? Just wondering what people think of the differences between 5/3/1 and westside. I've done westside but I think I would like 5/3/1 better.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Ran Oct, and Nov last year but took December off.
> 
> Then 3 rounds so far this year.



You burning out or are you okay?


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You burning out or are you okay?


 
I actually spent much of this week thinking about that and feel like I'm good to do one more round and then take some time to do some other things and let the body just adjust to the gains I've made.

Might try out BGB or maybe just some standard training for a bit. Will probably start planning in a couple weeks.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I actually spent much of this week thinking about that and feel like I'm good to do one more round and then take some time to do some other things and let the body just adjust to the gains I've made.
> 
> Might try out BGB or maybe just some standard training for a bit. Will probably start planning in a couple weeks.


Do westside and tell me which one is better haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You ever tried westside? Just wondering what people think of the differences between 5/3/1 and westside. I've done westside but I think I would like 5/3/1 better.


 
I haven't tried westside. I've read up on it but as a solo lifter I'm not that confident I could do it safely. 

5/3/1 I like because everything is set up around the 4 main lifts. And the accessory exercises you can do whatever you want, Wendler just reccomends to remember they are accessory and to not go overboard with them. That's why ever journal and person doing it has different setups. 
Ex:
I like seperate body parts/day so I gear all my accessory that way.
Phineas he's going strict by the book
Jugg's is mixing 5/3/1 with BGB
JD is pretty much by the book 

The book has 3 examples of what he reccomends that's why JD and Phineas's are both by the book but look different.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Do westside and tell me which one is better haha.


 
You feel like coming out to Cali. I could use a good training partner. Somedays it would be fun to push and be pushed.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

I just ask people in the gym to spot me. Everyone seems willing and I've never had anyone get mad or anything.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

But to answer your question, you pay for the ticket and I got you bro haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I just ask people in the gym to spot me. Everyone seems willing and I've never had anyone get mad or anything.


 
The goods and bad's about going early in the morning. 
The good: you can pretty much walk onto anything you need (barring those few times you've seen me ranting) 
The bad: usually nobody around for a spot. Honestly most days nobody is in the weightroom except me. 

When I used to go to Golds it was like you said, the morning crew was great everybody knew everybody and we all would have no problem lending a hand. 



ihateschoolmt said:


> But to answer your question, you pay for the ticket and I got you bro haha.


**qbert death noise** nope game over.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I actually spent much of this week thinking about that and feel like I'm good to do one more round and then take some time to do some other things and let the body just adjust to the gains I've made.
> 
> Might try out BGB or maybe just some standard training for a bit. Will probably start planning in a couple weeks.



Give me a holler if you need some help.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a morning guy for lifting, mostly for the reasons you listed.  But I also think I do my best work weight right out of the gate.

For home cardio work, I'm a nighttime guy.  Can't explain it.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be interested to see what program you do O, i really enjoyed the BGB routine but couldnt get the gym 4 days a week consistantly so had to do my own 3 day version of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

as a solo lifter, i use a lot of DB's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I'm a morning guy for lifting, mostly for the reasons you listed. But I also think I do my best work weight right out of the gate.
> 
> For home cardio work, I'm a nighttime guy. Can't explain it.


 
I can't do anything at night, I work all day and then put a few hours in every night. Lucky to make it to bed by midnight. 



davegmb said:


> I will be interested to see what program you do O, i really enjoyed the BGB routine but couldnt get the gym 4 days a week consistantly so had to do my own 3 day version of it.


 
I'd heard really good things about it, and Jugg's has said he's made really good gains on it.



Burner02 said:


> as a solo lifter, i use a lot of DB's.


 
I used to, but have gotten over the fear of dropping barbells on myself on most stuff so have gone that way. Plus at a certain point the wrestling the DB's into place felt like it was messing up my shoudler. They are alot more safe though, that's for sure.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 5, Week 4 Day 4: (Last DeF'n Load)
Squat: *
155x5
185x5
225x5

*SLDL:*
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

*Step Up weight/hand:*
45x8
45x8
45x8
45x8

*Good Morning's:
*95x12
95x12
95x12
95x12

*Standing Calf Raises (ISO):*
300x12
300x12
300x10
300x10

The best part is not even a twinge or sign of any of the pain from last week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 25, 2011)

So 5/3/1 calls for a deload every 4th week right? Do you ever fully rest?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

yep, each cycle or round, consists of 4 weeks. 
Standard Template Sets go:
Week 1 = 5,5, >=5 (rep-out)
Week 2 = 3,3,>=3 (rep-out)
Week 3 = 5,3,>=1 (rep-out)
Week 4 (deload) = 5,5,5

But my last one was the powelifting one with the singles, so switch weeks 1 and 2 and then after the rep-out do 2 or 3 singles

And I only take rests when 
1. work gets in the way of the gym, or family vacation 
2. I just hit that wall with nagging injuries 
3. Get burnt out to the point that everything no matter how light feels heavy


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

So I've noticed that if I go light on excercises ex: deload week. I have a harder time keeping strict form, I'm wondering if it's just me. Today the 155 set felt like I had terrible form, but the 225 was awesome and tight.

Anybody else have this happen, or am I just not concentrating enough.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

And I've become a fan of the foam roller to, I chickened out and didn't get the rumble roller I asked about a couple pages back. But it's made a big difference with the knots in my back. Need to figure out how to do other muscle groups yet though.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

Foam roller? Still haven't picked one of those up.

And I seriously have to visit my chiro soon.

In other news... Have a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I used to, but have gotten over the fear of dropping barbells on myself on most stuff so have gone that way. Plus at a certain point the wrestling the DB's into place felt like it was messing up my shoudler. They are alot more safe though, that's for sure.


 oh, I don't fear it...I just don't like it when it happens!  

The only issues I have with the wrestling of the DB's is seated db mil press. And, my weights aren't strong enough right now to worry about it.
But, yeah...a spotter is nice. 
And evidently, I'm also a bit...vain? I guess I like an audience. bes tway to say it?  When I'm solo, sometimes, I feel like Im going thru the motions. When I have a WO partner, we 'feed' off each other, that extra uummpphh is nice. If that makes any sense.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

That's odd.  I'm the opposite.  When I go light, I feel like my form is stricter even to the point of getting more out of it.  

I hear ya on the DB thing. I never understand when some people say their BB bench days are over due to shoulder injuries, but use DB's instead.  I think it is a bitch to hoist them up into position, whereas the BB is already in place.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's odd. I'm the opposite. When I go light, I feel like my form is stricter even to the point of getting more out of it.
> 
> I hear ya on the DB thing. I never understand when some people say their BB bench days are over due to shoulder injuries, but use DB's instead. I think it is a bitch to hoist them up into position, whereas the BB is already in place.


 

Yeah but alot of people who go with a training partner get them to hand the DB's to them and then get in a comfortable position, but with the BB its less flexible! Maybe thats what they mean.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

well, flat DB Bench press is easy:
Just have the DB's on your knees, roll onto your back, bringing your knees (w/DB's on them) and as soon as arms are at or near vertical, put your feet firmly back on ground, and your arms are full extended, ready for your set.
Also...can never get caught under a DB. If you fail the last rep, you bring it down and then down to the floor.
But, to each their own


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> When I'm solo, sometimes, I feel like Im going thru the motions. When I have a WO partner, we 'feed' off each other, that extra uummpphh is nice. If that makes any sense.


 
Sort of ironic I'm just the opposite. But that may be because I have never found a workout partner who had the same type of drive. When I first started it was great but once I moved and went on my own I realized that I was short changing myself.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's odd. I'm the opposite. When I go light, I feel like my form is stricter even to the point of getting more out of it.
> 
> I hear ya on the DB thing. I never understand when some people say their BB bench days are over due to shoulder injuries, but use DB's instead. I think it is a bitch to hoist them up into position, whereas the BB is already in place.


 


davegmb said:


> Yeah but alot of people who go with a training partner get them to hand the DB's to them and then get in a comfortable position, but with the BB its less flexible! Maybe thats what they mean.


 
I think on the db vs bb and shoulder issues might come into play on which part of the ROM and angles the injury to the shoulder flares up in. 

I'm a good example, until I figured out that my shoudler issue is tied to doing bicep work BB bench would make it feel like my shoulder was going to explode, but DB didn't. 



Burner02 said:


> well, flat DB Bench press is easy:
> Just have the DB's on your knees, roll onto your back, bringing your knees (w/DB's on them) and as soon as arms are at or near vertical, put your feet firmly back on ground, and your arms are full extended, ready for your set.


 
This is how I used to do them as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Foam roller? Still haven't picked one of those up.
> 
> And I seriously have to visit my chiro soon.
> 
> In other news... Have a great weekend!


 
I definately recccomend the foam roller. 

Hope you have a great weekend as well. The weather here is going to suck so it's going to be a "clean the garage" weekend. But sometimes those can be fun and relaxing. 

Hope you have a great one to.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Time for the big boy weights again.*

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 1 Day 1: *
*Military Press *
115x3
135x3
155x5
165x1
175x1

*Corner Press:*
110x8
110x8
110x6
110x4

*Facepulls:*
150x12
150x12
150x9
150x9
150x7

*Barbell Shrugs:*
455x8
455x8
455x6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

Feels good to be off deload doesn't it? I started back today too. Awesome pressing, 175 is pretty impressive.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep after week 3 I was ready for deload, but after the first day of deload I was ready to get back to pushing it.

Thanks, the press's felt really good and solid today. I'm already sore as hell.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
> *Round 6, Week 1 Day 1: *
> *Military Press *
> 115x3
> ...


 
WOW 175lbs for military press is massive compared to what i can do, great lifting O.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Dave, was any of that big riot in the UK around you?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Received my All Day Whey today. Mixes great and tastes great to.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> WOW 175lbs for military press is massive compared to what i can do, *great lifting O.*



Agreed! I'm _struggling _with 50# dumbbells.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks Dave, was any of that big riot in the UK around you?


 
No thankfully it was all in London. There were 500,000 people peacefully marching over job cuts, cuts in government funding etc because the government over here are going crazy with cuts costing lots of people there jobs.
However, there was a few hundred "people" who hijacked the protest and split off causing damage to the banks, high street shops who they believe are dodging taxes and attacking riot police around the city centre, so not as a big a riot as it sounds really.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 6, Week 1 Day 2:*
*Deadlift*
295x3
335x3
375x5
395x1
405x1

*HS-Hi Row:*
250x8
250x8
250x7
250x6

*HS-Std Row:*
230x7
230x7
230x5
230x6

*Assisted Pullup*
-80x4
-90x3
-110x4
-110x4

*Seated Calf Raise, with 3 count at the top:*
115x15
115x15
115x15
115x12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

Good lookin work out. You get 405 up any easier than last time?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

Definately, all the sets were the most solid I've felt ever. I've gotten my form and breathing down really down now. I should get a new PR in a couple weeks.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

Great deadlifting as usual


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> No thankfully it was all in London. There were 500,000 people peacefully marching over job cuts, cuts in government funding etc because the government over here are going crazy with cuts costing lots of people there jobs.
> However, there was a few hundred "people" who hijacked the protest and split off causing damage to the banks, high street shops who they believe are dodging taxes and attacking riot police around the city centre, so not as a big a riot as it sounds really.


 
Good to hear, the articles I read all made it sound like they were all rioting. Seems like there has been alot of rioting over in europe this last year.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Great deadlifting as usual


 
Thanks, glad to hear things are going well for Helen as well. These next few weeks are probably going to drag on for you two. I know I'd be super anxious.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Good to hear, the articles I read all made it sound like they were all rioting. Seems like there has been alot of rioting over in europe this last year.


 

Yeah it does seem fashionable at the minute ha, think the Greeks do it best though!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 1 Day 3:*
*Bench*
155x3
185x3
205x4
225x1
245x1 PR 

*Barbell Incline: *
135x8
145x8
145x5
145x4

*Hammer Decline:*
230x8
230x7
230x6
230x5

*Cable Overhead Extensions:*
120x12
120x8
120x6
110x7


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice PR you seem to be getting stronger on this cut than you were while you were bulking lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

pssssst, a little secret. I've never bulked I let myself get to fat during those 6 yrs. 

But am really happy as I'm actually bigger and stronger than I've ever been right now. In June it'll be a year back lifting.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I was thinking of Phineas cause he just started cutting. But that's great you are the strongest you've been. Just imagine were you can be next year if you keep making progress like you have so far. You'll be bench 3 plates in no time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

lol, no problem. I've been cutting all year. But nothing overly crazy as I've been really concentrating on keeping and building as much muscle to replace the fat I've been losing. I don't know why but I'd like to stay in the 230-240 range instead of doing an all our cut and then bulk cycle. 

Tomorrow I'm going to measure and see what's changed in the last 3 months. I know I'm down 12lbs as of last week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

Good stuff O!  How are you measuring?  I use the Accu Fit calipers and they are the bomb.... and inexpensive.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 1, 2011)

why is it that number's don't reflect what we see in the mirror. 

01/01/2011:
Weight: 264
Bicep: 17
Forearm: 13.5
Waist: 45
Thigh: 25.5
Calf: 17.5

Gym measured BF: 26

04/01/2011:
Weight: 252
Bicep: 17.5
Forearm: 14
Waist: 43.25
Thigh: 26
Calf: 17.5

Gym measured BF: 20.5

JD sent me the site he uses for calipers so did that and I get 18.5 
Happy as I at the start of the year the stomach would hang over my waist and now it doesn't. So next few months the midsection measurements can finally start going down.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a big loss of body fat good job. How are they taking the measurement at the gym?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks,

I have one of the trainers (allways the same one) do the measurements. I was lucky and he was between clients when I went in today, of course I was running late. Most day's he's with clients when I'm at the gym.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 1, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 1 Day 4:*
*Squat*
255x3
295x3
335x3
245x7 (not going to do the singles on squat, need to make sure everything is 100% before I do those)

*SLDL:*
265x8
265x6
265x6
265x5

*Step Ups (weight/hand):*
65x7
55x6
55x6
55x6

*Good Mornings:*
115x12
115x10
115x9
115x8

Skipped calf raises as was out of time. Woke up late.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

Good job on the diet! 6% drop in bf is great progress.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks JD, it's a good start. Have a long way to go to catch up to you.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Squat*
> *335x3*
> (snip)
> 
> Skipped calf raises as was *out of time. Woke up late.*



_Jealous Curt is jealous. _

Great squatting, omerta.

And I always run out of time at the gym. 

Hope your weekend is going well! Cheat meal is tomorrow for me.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice squat!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 3, 2011)

I know I asked you this before but I can't remember, do you do ATF or parallel squats?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Curt and Jugg's.

IH8, they are a little under parallel, ATF messes up my knee's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 2 Day 1: 
Military Press *
115x5
125x5
145x5

*Corner Press:*
110x8
110x8
110x5
110x4

*Facepulls:*
150x12
150x12
150x10
150x9
150x7

*Barbell Shrugs:*
Skipped as lower back was giving me problems.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 4, 2011)

Meant to do the facepulls again today but when i went to do them i was a bit confused as to what i should be doing and looked ridiculous! Therefore i did another exercise instead, so im going to check them on youtube again now and will do them next time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

It does feel and look kind of weird the first time. I still get funny looks from people at the gym when I do them. Well those and corner press's always get odd looks from people.

I think you'll like facepulls it's a great overall exercise.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice lookin workout O


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 6, Week 2 Day 2:*
*Deadlift*
275x5
315x5
365x5

*HS-Hi Row:*
250x8
250x8
250x6
250x5

*HS-Std Row:*
230x7
230x7
230x6
230x6

*Assisted Pullup*
-80x4
-90x3
-110x5
-110x4

*Seated Calf Raise, with 3 count at the top:*
125x15
125x13
125x12
155x12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 5, 2011)

Whats an HS high row? Just like an upright row?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hammer Strength machines. With my back issues any rows without chest support cause me all kinds of pain down my leg and the HS's feel the best. 

I'm thinking about trying the yates rows sometime because it doesn't involve the lower back angle as much.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2011)

When I grew up I want to DL like you


----------



## davegmb (Apr 6, 2011)

have ever tried negative pull ups instead of assisted ones?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

^ those are a bitch. I like them as a finisher.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

After I'm done with this 5/3/1 cycle I'll try doing the pullups first. Right now they are at the end of the workout and I think that's part of why I suck at them.

Negatives I do a few each week but don't count them. Just use them to finish off every last fiber of my back before I do the calf raises.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

O, what's your primary goal for back training? Just to get stronger or bigger?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hammer Strength machines. With my back issues any rows without chest support cause me all kinds of pain down my leg and the HS's feel the best.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying the yates rows sometime because it doesn't involve the lower back angle as much.



I used to go to a gym that was owned by a bodybuilder (as well as all of the trainers).  The place was sick with HS machines.  They eventually closed, but it was by far the best gym I ever joined.  Man I miss that place...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Big O!
I just got a bit more motivated by reading your journal.
There ya go.
I think it was you who sent me the Ripptoe squats? Weird....it goes against everything I've ever been trained on how to squat.....WTF?
Look down? Bend forward? 
I get the drive up thru your hips. Good with that. The rest I have issues with. Dam...will have to keep investigating.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> O, what's your primary goal for back training? Just to get stronger or bigger?


 
It has been to get stronger, but as a result it's gotten alot bigger. Looks like unless I'm wearing a sweatshirt people can tell I've grown alot, at least that's what a bunch of people here said since I had to dress up for a customer tour here yesterday.

I think when I take a break from the 5/3/1 I'll concentrate on some size.  



Pylon said:


> I used to go to a gym that was owned by a bodybuilder (as well as all of the trainers). The place was sick with HS machines. They eventually closed, but it was by far the best gym I ever joined. Man I miss that place...


 
I've never found a gym like that to train. I think it would be awesome.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Big O!
> I just got a bit more motivated by reading your journal.
> There ya go.
> I think it was you who sent me the Ripptoe squats? Weird....it goes against everything I've ever been trained on how to squat.....WTF?
> ...


 
Hey bro, welcome back from out in the field. 

Thanks, I'm glad if I can help motivate anybody. I get motivation from alot of people on here as well. 

He doesn't want you to look down, he says more like a straight ahead with maybe a slight down angle. And it's not a bend forward, it's a keeping the back tight and hinge at the hips to keep the bar in as straight a verticle path up and down as possible. With the hip drive as well.

Here is another great series that I've kinda mixed the two things:
YouTube - EliteFTS.com: So You Think You Can Squat Part 1 

It is kinda crazy, Jugg's reccomended reading the starting strength and checking the DVD's for it. And they are both very informative and I've learned alot regarding form.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 1 Day 3:
Bench*
145x5
165x5
185x5 

*Barbell Incline: *
145x8
145x6
145x6
145x4

*Hammer Decline:*
230x8
230x7
230x6
230x5

*Cable Overhead Extensions:*
120x12
120x10
120x6
120x6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

Damn putting weight up on those declines.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2011)

Good looking workouts as usual!

How's our girl?  PM me.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

you tubing now...


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 8, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 2 Day 4:*
*Squat*
245x5
275x5
315x5

*SLDL:*
265x8
265x7
265x6
265x5

*Step Ups (weight/hand):*
55x8
55x8
55x8
55x6

*Good Mornings:*
115x10
115x8
115x8
115x8

Skipped calf raises as both the hack squat and legpress were being used.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 8, 2011)

I really struggled today, everything felt heavy and I had absolutely no energy. Guess the only sleeping 4hrs a night, and then yesterday eating maybe 1100 calories caught up to me.  I need to start making shakes to take into these customer meetings.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 8, 2011)

damn I have trouble working out with 7 hours of sleep cause I ususally get ten. I don't think I could have loaded 315 on the bar with 4 hours. You did pretty good considering the circumstances.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 8, 2011)

hey man, when you took your body measurements, do you do it flexing?
 just curious, ive taken pictures via my webcam every month to compare and contrast, but i think im gonna take measurements now too


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey there. I always do them flexed. Note the waist is at the bellybutton as well. And I always take them on the same day and around the same time. 

I always struggle to see changes in pictures when I used to try to do them every few weeks. But the tape you see every 1/16 inch that you grow. 

Good luck


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> damn I have trouble working out with 7 hours of sleep cause I ususally get ten. I don't think I could have loaded 315 on the bar with 4 hours. You did pretty good considering the circumstances.


 
Thanks, I usually get 5.5-6 through the week but all the customer meetings caused me to get my normal work done at night. 

OH well, it's the weekend, hope you have a great one.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I really struggled today, *everything felt heavy* and I had absolutely no energy. Guess the only sleeping 4hrs a night, and then yesterday eating maybe 1100 calories caught up to me.  I need to start making shakes to take into these customer meetings.



That's because it is heavy!  

You gots to get some sleep, bro.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I really struggled today, everything felt heavy and I had absolutely no energy. Guess the only sleeping 4hrs a night, and then yesterday eating maybe 1100 calories caught up to me. I need to start making shakes to take into these customer meetings.


 we all have those days amigo. Regroup, eat, sleep and kill it next time.

and definately do the shakes in the meetings. And just eyeball the fat dude eating the pastry across for you...makes it taste that much better.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 9, 2011)

I know what you mean about lack of sleep, working shifts my body clock is totally messed up most of the time.


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2011)

^^^^^Looks like your workouts have left elbkind speechless Omerta!?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> ^^^^^Looks like your workouts have left elbkind speechless Omerta!?


 
Now that's something I've never managed to do before.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The fun week begins.*

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 3 Day 1: 
Military Press *
125x5
145x3
165x3
185x1
190x1 PR (out of character but the 185 felt solid enough had to dig out the 2.5's )

*Corner Press:*
110x8
110x8
110x6
110x4

*Facepulls:*
150x12
150x12
150x12
150x9
150x8
Stack is maxed out at 150, what should I do next?

*Barbell Shrugs:*
455x8
455x8
455x8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice, maxing out the machines is awesome. You are getting strong as fuck.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks man, the 5/3/1 program works that I have to admit. Going to take a couple month break from it to rest as I've been getting PR's ever 3-4 weeks since the new year started and the ache's and pains are starting to get to me. Then I'll come back to it again and push even higher.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome military PR!

On the facepulls, use the asian chick Burner is bringing us to sit on the stack.  That might work for a couple of weeks...


----------



## davegmb (Apr 12, 2011)

Some strong shoulders you have there Mr Omerta


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

That is some epic face pulling, man. Seriously. You've got 100lbs on me - awesome! Congrats on the military PR also  very impressive weight!

As for the facepulls, you could buy a resistance band and tie it to the cross bar on a power rack or a pullup bar and use that? That way there's really no limit - just pull two bands or more when you want to go heavier. Can still use the same attachment if you thread it through the band.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome military PR!
> 
> On the facepulls, use the asian chick Burner is bringing us to sit on the stack. That might work for a couple of weeks...


...I thought it was deceided everybody was going to meet in Pattaya and get their own? I voted for it. I'm in favor of it and gosh darn it, I like it!


Oh yeah....sweet lifts, O!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Miss chatting with all you guys!  How are things going for you?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome military PR!
> 
> On the facepulls, use the asian chick Burner is bringing us to sit on the stack. That might work for a couple of weeks...


 
Thanks JD, that sounds like an awesome idea. That or see if I can get the cute trainer to help me out. 



davegmb said:


> Some strong shoulders you have there Mr Omerta


 
Thanks dave.



Gazhole said:


> That is some epic face pulling, man. Seriously. You've got 100lbs on me - awesome! Congrats on the military PR also  very impressive weight!
> 
> As for the facepulls, you could buy a resistance band and tie it to the cross bar on a power rack or a pullup bar and use that? That way there's really no limit - just pull two bands or more when you want to go heavier. Can still use the same attachment if you thread it through the band.


 
Thanks, and the bands are a good idea. I'm  just not sure how my gym would feel about me bringing bands in. Suppose I could do those when I get home as an alternative. 



Burner02 said:


> ...I thought it was deceided everybody was going to meet in Pattaya and get their own? I voted for it. I'm in favor of it and gosh darn it, I like it!
> Oh yeah....sweet lifts, O!


 
hahah so you have the trip planned already. I doubt I could afford that trip so have some fun for me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)*
*Round 6, Week 3 Day 2:*
*Deadlift*
315x5
355x3
405x2

*HS-Hi Row:*
250x8
250x8
250x7
250x5

*HS-Std Row:*
230x8
230x8
230x6
230x6

*Assisted Pullup*
-80x5
-90x4
-110x5
-110x4

*Seated Calf Raise, with 3 count at the top:*
125x15
125x13
125x12
155x12


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 3 Day 3:
Bench*
165x5
185x3
205x5
225x1
235x1

*Barbell Incline: *
145x8
145x8
155x6
155x4

*Hammer Decline:*
240x8
240x6
240x6
240x4

*Cable Overhead Extensions:*
120x12
120x8
120x6
120x6


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Miss chatting with all you guys! How are things going for you?


 
Things are going alright, finishing this round of 5/3/1 then going to do something else for a coupe months.

Are you ready for your show? It's getting close now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 14, 2011)

Solid work outs O. Still moving big numbers!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks man, how's your new routine going?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 14, 2011)

It's only been a few days and I already see slight increases in the targeted areas. I am expecting some pretty ridiculous results from it at this point.  Hoping to get my arms up well over 15 inches and add noticeable mass to the chest.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

*(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
Round 6, Week 3 Day 4:
Squat*
275x5
315x3
345x2

*SLDL:*
265x8
265x8
265x6

*Step Ups (weight/hand):*
65x8
65x6

*Good Mornings:*
115x12
115x10


Some days things just don't feel right, woke up late. And had to hurry through everything.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 15, 2011)

True some days you just dont feel up to it, but that looks a solid workout to me


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks dave, just felt like I could have done more. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2011)

Yup.  Nothing wrong with those numbers at all!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2011)

Everybody has bad days, but if thats a bad day for you your good days must be fucking phenomenal!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Yup.  Nothing wrong with those numbers at all!





Gazhole said:


> Everybody has bad days, but if thats a bad day for you your good days must be fucking phenomenal!



Thanks guys, it was more mental than anything else. I hate cutting it short on the last day of the 5/3/1.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
 Round 6, Week 4 Day 1: (De-Load) 
Military Press 
 65x5
 95x5
 115x5

Corner Press:
 90x8
 90x8
 90x8
 90x8

Facepulls:
 120x15
 120x15
 120x12
 120x10
 120x10

oops no pr's this is deload week. Sorry about that


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice PR, that's quite a lot of weight to put over your head.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2011)

Loooooooooooves me some facepulls.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice PR, that's quite a lot of weight to put over your head.



Sorry had to fix that, didn't notice those extra sets were on there when I did the cut and paste. PR was last week but still thanks.



Pylon said:


> Loooooooooooves me some facepulls.



Felt a little weird at first but didn't take long to get used to them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol I noticed it said deload week after I posted that, was confused.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Love facepulls too.  How do you do yours?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey IG, how's it going?

I do them almost exactly like this guy but keep the abs more tight so not quite so much midsection movement.





YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

I dont understand deloads, have a week off instead and put your feet up


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like to think of it as more of active recovery. 

But this week we have customers in again so going to skip back and debating if I want to skip legs as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't mind deloads, but I have to admit I haven't done one in awhile


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2011)

Deloading sucks a monkey's ass.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I like to think of it as more of active recovery.
> 
> But this week we have customers in again so going to skip back and debating if I want to skip legs as well.


I think even with deloads every 4-5 months or so you need a full week off.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

(5/3/1 Powerlift Modified)
 Round 6, Week 4 Day 3: (Deload)
Bench
 95x5
 125x5
 135x5

Hammer Incline: (only bench was in use the whole workout) 
 180x8
 180x8
 180x6
 180x5

Hammer Decline:
 200x8
 200x6
 200x6
 200x6

Cable Overhead Extensions:
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x11


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I think even with deloads every 4-5 months or so you need a full week off.



Makes sense but seems that anything over 4 days and my old back pains come back. It makes no sense but even just doing shoulders or chest makes it better.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

So monday I get to join all the cool kids who are cutting and start CKD. Juggernaut rulez  the guy knows his shit. 

Going to do a serious cut this time instead of taking forever with the slow weight loss I've been doing.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

Good luck with your new diet!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks dude, I think the daily is going to be easy as it's pretty close to how I normally eat but with more fat. 

But the carbup is going to be wayyy more than I have ever eaten across a whole day.

I'll post my nutrient breakdown daily here for future reference.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2011)

It'll suck for the first week, but then it gets better after the carbup. I was literally high as a kite the first week. It's easier the second time around. 
Buy a bag of dextrose too. Cheap, easy to use and is an easy to grab the carbs. For the first meal or two, use processed foods. Rice Krispies, cocoa puffs, baked potato chips, wonder bread with jam, bagels; all of these are carb-dense. Then move to less processed to complex carbs that are as unprocessed as possible; potatoes, oatmeal (steel cut is my favorite) and brown rice or quinoa. 
It will also help to use r-ala @ 200mg a capsule, 30 minutes before the carb meals. It's great for glycogen shuttling.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fruit Loops, frosted flakes. will become my friends again. 

Those will definitely make it easier to hit the requirements, because without some of the sugary stuff I couldn't find a way to get the carbs up high enough without the added fat's.

I'll pick up some r-ala this weekend.

Forgot to ask, do you include fish oils in the fats numbers?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2011)

What weight do you want to be O? and how much are you going to have to lose?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm initially shooting for  230-235 and then see what I need to do after that. So roughly 20-25lbs.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Fruit Loops, frosted flakes. will become my friends again.
> 
> Those will definitely make it easier to hit the requirements, because without some of the sugary stuff I couldn't find a way to get the carbs up high enough without the added fat's.
> 
> ...



No but generally I keep it to 2 teaspoons a day everyday-you're taking about 10g of enormously healthy fat.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No but generally I keep it to 2 teaspoons a day everyday-you're taking about 10g of enormously healthy fat.



Awesome, like I said before once I start tracking calories and stuff I like to be as exact as possible.

I have to admit, I'm looking forward to this new challenge. I always get anxious when I change things up.

And thanks for all the help.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 23, 2011)

Do yourself a favor if you don't have one already. Pick up an accurate kitchen scale like this one from Taylor. Target has them. Super accurate because it uses a load cell instead of springs, measures in both grams and ounces. And by hitting the 'tare' button you can zero it out. Lets say you are making a salad. I add 85g of romaine, hit the tare button to zero, then add 35g of grape tomatoes, hit the tart to zero, switch to ounces and add 1 oz of cheese, etc, etc. I even weigh egg whites so I know exactly how protein I'm getting.

It is super easy to add EXACTLY 5g of creatine to your shaker bottle. This scale is priceless... and it's less then $30.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm going today!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome, like I said before once I start tracking calories and stuff I like to be as exact as possible.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm looking forward to this new challenge. I always get anxious when I change things up.
> 
> And thanks for all the help.



Check your email. Email me if you have questions.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2011)

Price is marked down to $25 right now. So picked one up as well. 

Hope everybody has a great easter.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Fruit Loops, frosted flakes. will become my friends again. (snip)



Sugary cereals! 



omerta2010 said:


> Price is marked down to $25 right now. So picked one up as well.
> 
> *Hope everybody has a great easter.*



Enjoy keto! Wishing you success with it, omerta.

Hope you had a great holiday, too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Enjoy keto! Wishing you success with it, omerta.
> 
> Hope you had a great holiday, too.


 
Easter was good, spent it with family.  

The more I think about the Keto I should be able to do well on it as during the week it's pretty close to how I currently eat.

Already having a hard time getting the family to buy into letting me follow the plan even though carbup day we can have more carbs than we normally do on the weekends.  The worst part is we have some leftover candies we made for easter


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2011)

I put my dark bunny in the freezer. A little at a time goes a long way every weekend.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Front Squats: (Really struggled with form and balance as the cross arm method destroys my shoulders so trying to hold it more like at the chest/shoulders like a clean and press)*

135x5
135x5
115x6
115x6

*Split Squat: (my balance sucks!!!)*
70x10
70x8
70x7

Leg Ext:
145x12 Drop 115x6
145x10 Drop 115x6

Barbell Curls:
65x6
75x6
85x6
85x5

Rope Curls:
60x13 drop 45x6
60x12 drop 45x4
50x11 drop 40x5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I put my dark bunny in the freezer. A little at a time goes a long way every weekend.


I know what you mean.... but the visual is wrong on so many levels.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

God damn my quads are sore today. 

JD your right he could get arrested for that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

CKD Day 1:
(Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
Actual: 2191/163/166/17


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

Know what you mean about front squats, i gave up on them, just couldnt decide on the best way to hold the weight to keep it stable, both felt weird.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

Even with struggling with those the legs took a beating so I'm going to keep working on it for a while.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

You'll get used to front squats, it does feel funny at first.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)*
-70x4
-80x5
-80x4
-80x4

*Hammer Straight Rows*
230x10
230x8
230x7

*Barbell Bench*
185x6
205x4
205x4
185x4

*DB Flat Bench (still figuring out the correct weight)*
45's x 10
55's x 10
65's x 8

*Triset, (Pushups,Calf Press, Std Weighted Crunch)*
BWx10,270x20,100x15
BWx8, 360x17, 130x12
BWx8, 450x15, 140x10

*DB Side Bends:*
55x12,12,10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice making good progress on the assisted pull ups.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

Is this a 5/3/1 workout?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice making good progress on the assisted pull ups.


 
Thanks, doing them first made a big difference.



davegmb said:


> Is this a 5/3/1 workout?


 
Nope this is designed by Juggernaut. I'll probably go back to 5/3/1 after I stop the new Keto diet. Or in a few month depends on my patience.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2011)

I should be commenting on your weights, but the real pat on the back is for starting CKD.  First week is the roughest as your body goes from using glycogen to fat as a fuel source.  You will feel spaced out, and uncomfortable, but don't give up.  It gets way better.

I know I told you before, you are perfect for this type of diet.... Be true to it, and you will get awesome results.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it's starting to hit me, got the weird almost light headed with a small headache feeling the last couple hours. 

I think this diet will work well, and between you and Jugg's I think any sticking points can be avoided. 

And thanks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

CKD Day 2:
(Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
Actual: 2162/169/159/14


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2011)

CKD Day 3:
(Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
Actual: 2151/164/173/2


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I should be commenting on your weights, but the real pat on the back is for starting CKD.  First week is the roughest as your body goes from using glycogen to fat as a fuel source.  You will feel spaced out, and uncomfortable, but don't give up.  It gets way better.



...and if it doesn't work, we can try smoking crack for a better calorie burn.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> CKD Day 3:
> (Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
> Goal: 2215/160/166/28
> Actual: 2151/164/173/*2*



How the hell did you only get 2g of carbs??


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> ...and if it doesn't work, we can try smoking crack for a better calorie burn.


 
I've heard extacy as well



juggernaut said:


> How the hell did you only get 2g of carbs??


 
Like this: 






Page doesn't show me the decimal points. So that's the diff on protein.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow way to stick to that diet. 2g of carbs is brutal. Bet your going to get kill results from it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

Carbs on the other days came from:
1. Heavy whipping cream
2. Day 1 = 1/2cup potato salad
3. Day 2 = Lettuce with couple tablespoons of dressing


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wow way to stick to that diet. 2g of carbs is brutal. Bet your going to get kill results from it.


 
Thanks, I'm already anxious to see what I'll look like after a few weeks. I like the workout Jugg's came up with as well. Great mix.

I was supprised that today I actually feel better than the last couple days. 

Even more energy, something seems odd as this hasn't been as uncomfortable or hard as it seems like it should be.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Deadlift: (These kicked my ass, was actually getting dizzy)*
325x6
335x4
345x4
355x4

*Good Mornings:*
135x10
135x10
135x9

*Dumbbell RDL:*
50's x 13 + 40's x 4
50's x 10 + 40's x 3

*CG Bench:*
140x6
150x6
160x6
170x5

*Standing French Press:*
60x15 + 45x6
60x12 + 45x4
60x8 + 45x4


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey IG, how's it going?
> 
> I do them almost exactly like this guy but keep the abs more tight so not quite so much midsection movement.
> 
> ...


 
All is going great!!!  Miss being on here.  Prep is taking a lot of my time and work is busy too.

I do facepulls like that too.  We also do them sitting down.  I like both equally.  Love it!  

Hope you're having a great week!  I miss you guys a lot!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I was supprised that today I actually feel better than the last couple days.
> 
> Even more energy, something seems odd as this hasn't been as uncomfortable or hard as it seems like it should be.


Nice, I can't imagine doing deadlifts with out carbs. Glad it's getting better for you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

CKD Day 4:
(Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
Actual: 2155/164/166/13


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> All is going great!!! Miss being on here. Prep is taking a lot of my time and work is busy too.
> 
> Hope you're having a great week! I miss you guys a lot!


 
Sounds like things are going great for you.  We'll all be hanging around when ya get back more often. 

Of course then you'll be bragging about how well you did at your show.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like things are going great for you. We'll all be hanging around when ya get back more often.
> 
> Of course then you'll be bragging about how well you did at your show.


 
LOL  Who moi'?

You're up late!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in cali so it's not even midnight yet. But I typically am up working til 12 or 1 most nights.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

great deads as usual and nice to see the good mornings in there


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 29, 2011)

Doing great O!  Anxious to see your first carb up   I find this diet to be very comfortable, that's why I've been on it for months.  Never hungry, energy isn't a problem as long as I do the carb ups...


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have to say for this being the first week I haven't been feeling it as much as alot of the journals I read. I feel almost like I'm actually eating more and staying full longer with all this added fat. 

I can't beleive I have been able to ignore all the easter candy all week so far.  
I hid one of the white chocolate receese egg's for sunday morning. 

Tomorrow will be the big test as I'll be with family the whole day (they had chips and salsa last night while I had my pastrami and cheese) and they just think I'm insane at the moment.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> great deads as usual and nice to see the good mornings in there


 
Thanks dave, I've been doing the GM's for a few months now, but with this new order of exercises's I felt I can move up in weight more easily.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

Pastrami and cheese > chips and salsa.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it was more the "want some" with me "no thanks" then "your nuts". About 10 times


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Facepulls: (Stole the pin from the stack next to it to pin a 25 to the stack, now I just need to find someplace to buy some long pins to bring with me to the gym)*
150x10
175x10
175x9

*Military Press:*
155x6
160x5
155x3
145x4

*Leaning DB Laterals:*
10x12
20x10
20x8

*Standing Calf Raise on Hack Squat Machine: (Some dumbfuck left 810 on the machine so I decided to not do these Iso like usual. Then to not be an asshole I unloaded the whole thing)*
810x10
810x10
810x9

*Hanging Left Raises:*
16
10
8


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

CKD Day 5:
(Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
Actual: 2199/164/178/16


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Standing Calf Raise on Hack Squat Machine: (Some dumbfuck left 810 on the machine so I decided to not do these Iso like usual. Then to not be an asshole I unloaded the whole thing)*
> 810x10
> 810x10
> 810x9


 
Hey Omerta think i'll keep my eyes peeled on this journal.

How do you find hack squat calf raises versus other calf exercises? i've tried em and can just find that I can pile on ridiculous weight (1210lbs) and bang out a shot loads of reps yet never seem to get any benefit in my calves even when going strict.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Hanging Left Raises:*
> 16
> 10
> 8



left?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

He means leg.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2011)

Uh I know. LOL


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry I assume anyone that's bigger than me is a dumb meat head.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Sorry I assume anyone that's bigger than me is a dumb meat head.



oh no, I'm still dumber-er, but I knew the above was leg.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 30, 2011)

I said the no carbs wasn't messing with my energy. Never said it raise hell with my mind/typing skills.


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2011)

Haha, I know what you mean! I'm usually shot by Fridays! How's it going for the diet, overall?


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> ....yet never seem to get any benefit in my calves even when going strict.


Can I ask how you do calves in a week? In other words, what does the training protocol call for when training calves?


----------



## trapzilla (May 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Can I ask how you do calves in a week? In other words, what does the training protocol call for when training calves?


 
Sure;
usually at least twice a week
with one workout high reps and heavy weight
one workout slow stretch and heavy weight

i generally stick to an 8-15 range but go up to 30 on some sets and will then do either reverse pyramids or drop sets to finish them off.

my calves grow well just not off hack squat calf raises, yet i'm limited on my exercise selcetion due to my calves beign crazy ass strong, can't do stanidng raises, seated raises, donkey raises for that reason for the most part.


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Sure;
> usually at least twice a week
> with one workout high reps and heavy weight
> one workout slow stretch and heavy weight
> ...



Not to highjack O's thread, PM with this information. If you want, I can help you grow calves. I'm a tall guy with formerly stubborn calves. Once I understood the fibers and how they reacted to certain stimuli, it was easy.


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Not to highjack O's thread, PM with this information. If you want, I can help you grow calves. I'm a tall guy with formerly stubborn calves. Once I understood the fibers and how they reacted to certain stimuli, it was easy.


 

I want in on some of this calves growing stuff

I hit mine on a leg day

I do leg press calf raises as the first exercise of the day to prioritise them in the 10-12 range slow and heavy for me

Then last 2 sets of leg day i do seated calf raises in the 10-15 range

Sorry O!


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I want in on some of this calves growing stuff
> 
> I hit mine on a leg day
> 
> ...



Take a look at my response on my journal. Sorry for hijacking O.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Haha, I know what you mean! I'm usually shot by Fridays! How's it going for the diet, overall?


 
Weekend was kinda fuqed up. Need to work on getting all the meals in. Yesterday carbs were half of planned. Next week gotta get me some dextros and sugared cereals. 

Re-sodded the whole yard, you'd think when your at your own house getting meals in wouldn't get such a big deal, but I suck.

Saturdays landscaping brought to you by: All-Out 
Sunday's landscaping brought to you by: Carbs


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

No worries about posting in here. I like keeping great info in my journal. 

Makes me feel lilke people actually read in this thing for more than my brain dead rambling.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

hey trapzilla, hope you enjoy the new program. 

I saw your journal and you do some insane volume. I used to train like that way back when, but for me I get better results with the moderate volume.

The hack squat machine is facing into it so I can get the full deep strech with my heals hanging off the machine. I'll dig up the sheet that Juggernaut gave me on the calves, it does a great job of explaining reps/muscle types. I'm pretty lucky my calves were never really a big problem.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

Found it:


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

CKD Day 6:
(Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
Actual: 1939/146/37/150 

CKD Day 7: (Carbup)
(Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
Goal: 4633/90/762/193 
Actual: 3619/132/470/154 

Fat was high because of the receese egg's. 
Back was thrashed after the landscaping so decided to take today off and hit it hard the next 4 days.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Found it:


 
Thanks man i'll look deeply at it


omerta2010 said:


> hey trapzilla, hope you enjoy the new program.
> 
> I saw your journal and you do some insane volume. I used to train like that way back when, but for me I get better results with the moderate volume.
> 
> The hack squat machine is facing into it so I can get the full deep strech with my heals hanging off the machine. I'll dig up the sheet that Juggernaut gave me on the calves, it does a great job of explaining reps/muscle types. I'm pretty lucky my calves were never really a big problem.


 
ok I see, does it not place too much stress on the lowerback at that angle?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

I've only hurt the lower back once when I came back into lifting almost a year ago, that was while trying to see my form in the mirror.

Now I just throw on the lifting belt, and keep my core solid and tight and haven't had any issues.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've only hurt the lower back once when I came back into lifting almost a year ago, that was while trying to see my form in the mirror.
> 
> Now I just throw on the lifting belt, and keep my core solid and tight and haven't had any issues.


 
Ok, good to know. legs on wednesday, i'll give it shot your way


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

CKD Day 8:
 (Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
 Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
 Actual: 2066/157/148/18


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

*Front Squats: (See next post for form description that actually worked)*
135x6
155x6
155x6
175x5

*Split Squat: (Need to lighten these as get stronger on front squat)*
80x8
80x7
80x6

*Leg Ext:
*145x12 Drop 115x6
145x10 Drop 115x6

*Barbell Curls:
*85x6
85x6
95x4
85x4

*Rope Curls:
*70x15 drop 50x6
75x10 drop 55x5
70x10 drop 50x4


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

So front squat form. (Arm postition came from Juggernaut)

Feet: Raise heels on quarters
Raise arms like frankenstein, and just hinge the forearms up. 
Then get under the bar, and actually with your arms like that bring the bar to your throat (grab a towel if it feels weird) and keep your arms raised.  

As long as you stay strict upright the bar will sit in that little pocket your shoulders made and won't cause excessive pressure on your delts.

If you break form the bar will slip out of that pocket and roll down your delt and hurts like a son of a bitch (happened me to on the last rep)

This setup made today the least painful and most enjoyable day of front squating I've ever done. 

Thanks again Juggernaut for the tips.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

Nice that's how I do my fronts too, minus the plates under my heals. I love fronts too, glad your doing them.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

I used to do it crossarm but it would just kill my delts for days after. That's why my PR on front squat is only 235, but I'm hoping to get past that in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

You should, that's actually my PR for fronts, and your regular squat is  much better than mine so I see no reason why you wouldn't be hitting  275+ soon.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

I much prefer smith front squats, don't have to worry about the rolling. but front squats have their place in sports specific training IMO


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

What is everybody's worst day for the CKD diet. Tuesdays are always my lowest spot when it comes to energy so far.


----------



## davegmb (May 3, 2011)

I struggled with cross arm and wrists were not flexible enough for the other style so give up on front squats, would really like to try them again but need somebody to teach me them properly.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

CKD Day 9:
 (Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
 Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
 Actual: 2015/143/176/18


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> What is everybody's worst day for the CKD diet. Tuesdays are always my lowest spot when it comes to energy so far.


 

never noticed low days on CKD just crazy energy on the carb up.

but I did follow a different path for CKD then most which i think helped me


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

*Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)*
-70x4
-70x5
-80x4
-80x4

*Hammer Straight Rows*
250x9
250x8
250x7

*Barbell Bench*
205x3 (wtf, guess the db's took it out of me)
185x5
185x4
185x4

*DB Flat Bench (did before barbell because both benches were in use for 45 minutes)*
70's x 10
75's x6 
70's x 7

*Triset, (Pushups,Seated Calf Raises w/3sec pause at top, Std Weighted Crunch)*
BWx9,115x15,140x15
BWx8, 115x12, 140x12
BWx7, 115x12, 140x11

*DB Side Bends:*
65x12,9,8


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> What is everybody's worst day for the CKD diet. Tuesdays are always my lowest spot when it comes to energy so far.



I'm pretty level for energy but (can I count my version of keto as CKD?) my worst day would probably be the day prior to my cheat meal. The anticipation kills me! 

Stepped on the scale at Gold's and it said 181.2 lbs. which was a breakthrough from 183 and a fraction lately.

Of course that was on an empty stomach, so...

I'll see what it reads when I go back in tonight for chest. 
Just knocked out six hamburger patties (plain) and a Caesar salad at Wendy's. Washed that down with a bottle of water. Will have a 50g zero-carb protein shake tonight before my workout.

Have you listed your typical diet?

I love orange roughy at the Carlisle Diner and the NY strip steak at the Paxtang Grill. And, of course black coffee or coffee with fake sugar.

heh  I've been calling it "Superman" (the coffee). I'll get a 20oz with three packets of sugar substitute - one red, one yellow, and one blue (Supes' colors ).

Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

You ever do pull up negatives?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Curt. It's pretty much like this every day. For dinner I might switch around between turkey, chicken breasts, maybe some tri tip if I get inventive. 






I'm starting to think I shot myself in the foot with my not carbing up the way Jugg's prescribed. plus with all the yard work I didn't get sleep, and since saturday night haven't been getting more than 5 hrs of sleep. 

I think I might have to start drinking coffee. Been living on a bottle of Speed Stack each of the last couple days but that gets to damn expensive.

So were do you get the numbers for just patties for fast food? That would give me some additional options for my during the day meals.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You ever do pull up negatives?


 
I did when these were last in my back workout, but not with them as the first exercise.

Once the weight starts dropping eventually I'll be getting BW reps.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

CKD Day 10:
 (Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
 Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
 Actual: 2085/153/176/10


----------



## omerta2010 (May 5, 2011)

Deadlift:
 335x5
 345x4
 355x4
 365x3

Good Mornings:
 145x10
 145x10
 145x9

Dumbbell RDL:
 50's x 14 + 40's x 4
 50's x 12 + 40's x 5

CG Bench:
 160x6
 170x5
 170x4
 160x4

Standing French Press:
 60x15 + 45x8
 60x12 + 45x6
 60x9 + 45x5


----------



## omerta2010 (May 5, 2011)

Well today looked in the mirror and just looked flat. First time I've noticed it since starting this diet. Can't wait for carbup to see the different on sunday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2011)

Dude, you are doing great! You really need to get some veggies in there, and a fiber supp. Sucks I know, but you will be rewarded. Second suggestion... where are the eggs? Whole eggs, egg whites, scrambled, poached, hard boiled, whatever.... eggs, eggs, eggs.

My worst day is probably Wednesday, but honestly, I tolerate this diet really well. If I am going for a max, I can tell a big diff after a carb up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

Wow you are seriously sticking to this diet well. Hope you get the results your looking for you sure are earning it.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

Glad the diet is going well O, always jealous of the Deads too


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2011)

nice workout.
I stick w/ the 135 on CG Bench Press.

Thanks for the description for how you hold for the front squat. I haven't done them in a while...hate that feeling of the bar pressing on throat.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hi Curt. It's pretty much like this every day. For dinner I might switch around between turkey, chicken breasts, maybe some tri tip if I get inventive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The numbers from patties are kind of hard to get. I just factor in what a quarter pounder equals, since that's readily available. 
It will suck with the exhaustion kicking in, but you'll be okay. As for carbing up, remember, refined carbs first, then transition into more unrefined, complex carbs. 
Keep me updated via email and I'll help you out. Things are crazy at work right now, just picked up a couple more clients to make hours slightly longer. Pfft!


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> nice workout.
> ...hate that feeling of the bar pressing on throat.



gag reflex?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> The numbers from patties are kind of hard to get. I just factor in what a quarter pounder equals, since that's readily available.
> It will suck with the exhaustion kicking in, but you'll be okay. As for carbing up, remember, refined carbs first, then transition into more unrefined, complex carbs.
> Keep me updated via email and I'll help you out. Things are crazy at work right now, just picked up a couple more clients to make hours slightly longer. Pfft!


 
I'm thinking I should pick up some hamburger over the weekend and make my own patties. Plus it'd be alot cheaper. 

I followed the order for the carbs, but was just way short on my total. 

The energy I'm dealing with (tues and wed are the worst)and I think as I get used to this it'll keep getting easier and more "normal" for me.

So far I can tell I'm leaning out in the mirror but the scale has only moved 4 lbs. But that's all good, expecially since this is just the beginning and I'm happy with it. 

Good luck with the new clients.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, you are doing great! You really need to get some veggies in there, and a fiber supp. Sucks I know, but you will be rewarded. Second suggestion... where are the eggs? Whole eggs, egg whites, scrambled, poached, hard boiled, whatever.... eggs, eggs, eggs.
> 
> My worst day is probably Wednesday, but honestly, I tolerate this diet really well. If I am going for a max, I can tell a big diff after a carb up.


 
Veggies? Not many that I like. What's your opinion of say broccoli with a little ranch dressing? 

For fiber I got some "fit fiber" for free when I bought some protein last time, maybe I should add say 5g of it to my shakes.

Egg's I was thinking scrambled tomorrow for breakfast but other than that I don't like/can't stand egg's. 

I'm a weird eater, I can eat the same thing day after day after day and not complain. But some foods I just can't eat without actually wanting to throw up (avacado's are the worst).

I'm not going to be going for max's for a while. I really like this new routine Jugg's hooked me up with.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wow you are seriously sticking to this diet well. Hope you get the results your looking for you sure are earning it.


 
Definately, I'm trying to be patient and just let it work. So far I can really tell the difference in the mirror.  And that's something that normally doesn't happen for me.



davegmb said:


> Glad the diet is going well O, always jealous of the Deads too


 
Thanks, hope you have a great weekend.



Burner02 said:


> nice workout.
> I stick w/ the 135 on CG Bench Press.
> 
> Thanks for the description for how you hold for the front squat. I haven't done them in a while...hate that feeling of the bar pressing on throat.


 
I should admit the CG Bench is always on the smith rack (but the weight is plate weights, I don't add anything for the rack/bar), I just don't feel confident enough to do it with regular freeweight.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

CKD Day 11:
(Calories/Fat/Protein/Carbs)
Goal: 2215/160/166/28 
Actual: 2006/149/162/14


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

*Facepulls: *
175x12
175x11
175x8

*Military Press:*
160x5
160x3
150x4
145x4

*Leaning DB Laterals:*
20x12
20x8
20x8

*Standing Calf Raise on Hack Squat Machine: (ISO)*
360x10
430x9
430x8

*Hanging Left Raises:*
16
12
10

The leaning DB raises burn like hell. But it feels sooo good.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2011)

I love those!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

You are a beast at face pulls Jesus christ.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

Do you use any leg in the military press O?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You are a beast at face pulls Jesus christ.


 
Thanks, 



davegmb said:


> Do you use any leg in the military press O?


 
Nope, the couple times I tried to add a little leg drive I could feel it messin with my back.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

*Front Squats:  *
175x6
185x4
185x4
195x4

*Split Squat:*
80x10
80x8
80x6

*Leg Ext:
*145x13 Drop 115x5
145x12 Drop 115x6

*Barbell Curls:
*85x6
90x6
95x4
90x4

*Rope Curls:
*75x15 drop 60x5
80x10 drop 65x4
80x10 drop 65x4


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

Ok so I've found a way of holding the bar that I like. 

Now what I'm finding is that on the "I can get another rep" I have a tendancy to lean slightly forward coming out of the hole and when that happens the fucking bar rolls down so by the time I'm at the top I'm holding it like those "zenker squat" things. But the rolling of the bar down my arm has my delt and bi's all black and blue. 

Any suggestions on what I could do to work on that little lean forward. I'm thinking either 1. suck it up and just keep the same weight for a bit and work on it.
2. some aux exercise that I could add to strengthen that area.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2011)

Back round on front squats is pretty much the same as it is on deadlifts, just means you can't handle the weight. If it wasn't for that you could front squat as much as you could back squat.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

I can see split squats, i still shudder at the thought of how painfull those were when i had them in the workout


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Ok so I've found a way of holding the bar that I like.
> 
> Now what I'm finding is that on the "I can get another rep" I have a tendancy to lean slightly forward coming out of the hole and when that happens the fucking bar rolls down so by the time I'm at the top I'm holding it like those "zenker squat" things. But the rolling of the bar down my arm has my delt and bi's all black and blue.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think you need to lighten the weight. 
Zenker? You mean zeRcher?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Honestly, I think you need to lighten the weight.
> Zenker? You mean zeRcher?


 
Yeah that one. 

Ok I'll back off to last week's weights and just work on more reps. 

This one is hard for me because I feel like I'm leaving alot on the table every set.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Back round on front squats is pretty much the same as it is on deadlifts, just means you can't handle the weight. If it wasn't for that you could front squat as much as you could back squat.


 
It's not rounding, if I let it round even a little my leg goes numb from the discs pinching.


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah that one.
> 
> Ok I'll back off to last week's weights and just work on more reps.
> 
> This one is hard for me because I feel like I'm leaving alot on the table every set.


 
i don't think you should drop down in weight, i'd either belt up or consciously lean back slightly and move my arms up higher
but i am cwazy


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

How is the diet going?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

Diet I like, family fucking hates it. Caused arguments this weekend. 

I just don't get why people can't be fucking supportive, not like I'm making anybody else eat like me. 

Saturday stuck to it until dinner, then same ole bullshit.  Then sunday went really good actually, fat was a little high but carbs only came 150g short but dinner the night before made up for it. 

Starting to really get the hang of this diet, and that website I posted on your page Lyle answered a Q&A about ketosis stuff, and said that it takes about 3 weeks for your brain to get used to running without carbs and then the weird fuzzy headed feeling goes away. 

I think sunday I might have to get me a box of fruit loops, that should take me to the rest of the way over that carb mountain. 

Tell ya what, the carb load is pretty amazing on filling out the muscles, everything that was all flat the other day was pumped. And veins from hell to.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2011)

It's a pretty cool transformation. 
I get the same shit when I diet. Only my wife will deal with it to a point. Roll with it. When they see the changes, they'll appreciate it more.


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

yeah Omerta pump on carb up days are ridiculous!!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It's a pretty cool transformation.
> I get the same shit when I diet. Only my wife will deal with it to a point. Roll with it. When they see the changes, they'll appreciate it more.


 
Oh I'm not giving up. Take my lumps and move on. During the week I'm super strict, 2 weeks and no cheats what so ever. Had to break myself of the habit of grabbing a mini candybar ever time I went to the front offices. 

I'm noticing subtle changes, but waiting til the first month is up before I do measurements. That way I don't start to obsess.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

*Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)
*-70x5
-70x5
-70x4
-70x3

*Hi-Hammer Rows (Regular was used)*
250x9
250x8
230x8

*Barbell Bench (first time all sets over 200)*
205x6
210x4
215x3
204x4

*DB Flat Bench *
70's x 10
75's x6 
70's x 7

*Triset, (Pushups,Seated Calf Raises w/3sec pause at top, Std Weighted Crunch)*
BWx10,115x15,140x14
BWx9, 125x12, 140x12
BWx8, 125x12, 140x12

*DB Side Bends:*
65x12,10,8


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2011)

You put my benching to shame with that workout O, good stuff.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2011)

Bet those trisets are painful.


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)*
> -70x5
> -70x5
> -70x4
> ...


 
Tasty work O,

the weight on Hammer Hi rows each side or total?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> You put my benching to shame with that workout O, good stuff.


 
Nah we aren't that far apart.  But thanks. 



ihateschoolmt said:


> Bet those trisets are painful.


 
I love the calves with the 3 second pause at the top, the worst part about the tri-set is that the calf raise and weigth stack are on other ends of the weight room, but the good part is the calf burn is about gone by the time I start the abs.



trapzilla said:


> Tasty work O,
> 
> the weight on Hammer Hi rows each side or total?


 
That's total weight, I really like that machine, I don't feel it in the lats the same on any other machine or exercise.


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That's total weight, I really like that machine, I don't feel it in the lats the same on any other machine or exercise.


 
wish my gym would get a hammer strength hi row or at least a new hammer strength pulldown-the handles are misaligned so any fecker who uses them gets an imbalance it took me 3 weeks to develop it and 2 months to correct it!!!


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Interesting journal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Diet I like, family fucking hates it. Caused arguments this weekend.
> 
> I just don't get why people can't be fucking supportive, not like I'm making anybody else eat like me.
> 
> Saturday stuck to it until dinner, then same ole bullshit. Then sunday went really good actually, fat was a little high but carbs only came 150g short but dinner the night before made up for it.


 


omerta2010 said:


> Oh I'm not giving up. Take my lumps and move on. During the week I'm super strict, 2 weeks and no cheats what so ever. Had to break myself of the habit of grabbing a mini candybar ever time I went to the front offices.
> 
> I'm noticing subtle changes, but waiting til the first month is up before I do measurements. That way I don't start to obsess.


Yeah stick with it.  I guess that's why I'm not married .  Way to stick to your guns.  It's hard enough to get going on a diet, especially this one.... so to lack support just makes it that much tougher.  As of today, I've been on this diet exactly 6 months.  In a few weeks, I am go to slowly up my carbs, and start reducing fat intake, and of course stop the carb ups.  I'll have to test the waters, but I will probably keep carbs at around 75-100g a day.  Far cry from the 26g I do now, lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Barbell Bench (first time all sets over 200)*
> 205x6
> 210x4
> 215x3
> 204x4


Bench has really moved up man! Nice work.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah stick with it. I guess that's why I'm not married . Way to stick to your guns. It's hard enough to get going on a diet, especially this one.... so to lack support just makes it that much tougher. As of today, I've been on this diet exactly 6 months. In a few weeks, I am go to slowly up my carbs, and start reducing fat intake, and of course stop the carb ups. I'll have to test the waters, but I will probably keep carbs at around 75-100g a day. Far cry from the 26g I do now, lol


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Bench has really moved up man! Nice work.


 
Thanks JD, I'm gonna stick with this. Probably not 6 months like you. So what bf are you down to already? At 75-100 you'll be bouncing off the walls with a sugar rush every day. 

thanks on the bench, want to get 225 for reps soon.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

The Edge said:


> Interesting journal.


 
Thanks


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2011)

congrats on the bench numbers. the high row, can you do it unilaterally as well?


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2011)

I'm happy to see this diet and training are working for you. GREAT job on the bench.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

PreMier said:


> congrats on the bench numbers. the high row, can you do it unilaterally as well?


 
Yeah all the hammer machines I use you can do them unilaterally.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm happy to see this diet and training are working for you. GREAT job on the bench.


 
Thanks, and again thank you for all the help. I'm a big fan of the workout, both the sequence and exercise selection.  All the aches and pains that I had a few weeks ago are pretty much completely gone now.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

WFT is this keto doing to me. Background music the last 2 day has been Rammstein even though I can't understand a fucking word they are singing. Killer beats though.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

I used to listen to them haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

I saw them live once, freaking awesome show. Odd but if you like pyro I still to this day haven't seen one better.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

Is it just me or is the advertising in random posts inside the journals fucking annoying? 

At least leave the text font the same.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

I know that shit is annoying me too.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

O! What's crackin!
this ketosis thing you speak of...me thinks me needs it...but man, diet here is a beech.
The sites I go to...I call it the happy meal diet...they server: corn dogs, mini pizzas, chicken nuggets....oi. its amine field. So, no diet, but try and pick way thru as best as possible.
Good luck w/ yours. Hopefully the fam falls in line when they see good things happening.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I know that shit is annoying me too.


 
Somebody must had heard us. It's a miracle they are gone.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> O! What's crackin!
> this ketosis thing you speak of...me thinks me needs it...but man, diet here is a beech.
> The sites I go to...I call it the happy meal diet...they server: corn dogs, mini pizzas, chicken nuggets....oi. its amine field. So, no diet, but try and pick way thru as best as possible.
> Good luck w/ yours. Hopefully the fam falls in line when they see good things happening.


 
I live on canned tuna and chicken during the days while at work. I could see how your choices over there would suck. Your stuck with the "calories in vs calories burned" diet.

once your back for good I reccomend chatting with juggernaut the man knows his stuff.  

The family I have a feeling will just take time to adjust, I don't think they will ever get truely on board but if they can just "tollerate" that this is what I want to do I'll be happy.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

Deadlift:
345x4
355x4
365x4
375x3

Good Mornings:
155x10
155x8
155x6

Dumbbell RDL:
back started to throb and leg issues so skipped

CG Bench:
170x6
170x5
170x4
170x4

Standing French Press:
60x15 + 50x6
60x11 + 50x5
60x10 + 50x5


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2011)

Your form on the good mornings might be suffering. Can you do a video and show us?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Going up in weight in both deads and gm's the same days may be a rather large issue.

I'll have to see what I can do about video, not sure if I can find a way to swing that without getting in trouble with the gym.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2011)

nice gm's.  lighten the load if you need to. thats a lot of posterior chain work, and form is important on them


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2011)

Great deads!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

Nice work out man, looks fun. Good deadlifting!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice gm's. lighten the load if you need to. thats a lot of posterior chain work, and form is important on them


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Great deads!


 


ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice work out man, looks fun. Good deadlifting!


 
Thanks guys, I do love deads. It's the one exercise I look forward to every week. 

PreMier your right, sometimes I just get over-agressive and always try to raise the weights without thinking about how all the exercises tie together.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Going up in weight in both deads and gm's the same days may be a rather large issue.
> 
> I'll have to see what I can do about video, not sure if I can find a way to swing that without getting in trouble with the gym.



Lighten the weight before totally cancelling out the GMs. It's a good followup exercise to DLs. 
As for form on the GMs, just remember to stick your ass out as far as it can go and slightly bend the knees, with a pulling sensation going on in your hammies. Remember this isnt a low back exercise, it's a chiefly a hamstring exercise.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I live on canned tuna and chicken during the days while at work. I could see how your choices over there would suck. Your stuck with the "calories in vs calories burned" diet.
> 
> once your back for good I reccomend chatting with juggernaut the man knows his stuff.
> 
> The family I have a feeling will just take time to adjust, I don't think they will ever get truely on board but if they can just "tollerate" that this is what I want to do I'll be happy.


 Will do amigo-
I just do what I can tostay from the obvious crap...hard to do here...and portion control.
Good looking workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Lighten the weight before totally cancelling out the GMs. It's a good followup exercise to DLs.
> As for form on the GMs, just remember to stick your ass out as far as it can go and slightly bend the knees, with a pulling sensation going on in your hammies. Remember this isnt a low back exercise, it's a chiefly a hamstring exercise.


 

That's the form I use. I just did the ego (I got the numbers last week so let's bump the weight) without considering how much the deads went up first.  I need to use my brain more often. 

And the only exercise I'd like to swap out is possibly replace the front squats with either doing them in the smith or hack squats. But I'm not giving in yet, going to spend some more weeks trying to get it to work.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks burner, have you started your countdown to coming back yet?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 13, 2011)

*Facepulls: 
*175x15
175x11
175x9

*Military Press:*
165x4
155x4
145x4
145x4

*Leaning DB Laterals:*
20x12
20x10
20x8

*Standing Calf Raise on Hack Squat Machine: (ISO)*
450x10
450x8
450x7

*Hanging Left Raises:*
18
13
11


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

Your pressing and facepull numbers are huge O


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks burner, have you started your countdown to coming back yet?


 that depends, sir!
10 days and I'll be on a plane to Dubai then on to the hacienda
either 1 year or 19 months till I pop smoke and never look back.
Oh...I've been counting days for a while....


Nice mil presses! Standing or sitting?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2011)

Too bad facepulls aren't a powerlifting event lol.


----------



## trapzilla (May 14, 2011)

just checking O are these lifts in lbs or kg?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2011)

He's in the US, it's pounds, can you even put 450kilos in a hack squat machine? lol.


----------



## trapzilla (May 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> He's in the US, it's pounds, can you even put 450kilos in a hack squat machine? lol.


 
ok cool,
And I probably could, the machine would disagree but i'd find a way


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2011)

O, when I grow up I wanna be just like you


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2011)

nice pressing!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Your pressing and facepull numbers are huge O


 
Thanks dave, trying to catch up to Juggernaut on the Mil's. 



Burner02 said:


> that depends, sir!
> 10 days and I'll be on a plane to Dubai then on to the hacienda
> either 1 year or 19 months till I pop smoke and never look back.
> Oh...I've been counting days for a while....
> ...


 
Well it's most down to a week, I'd be getting short timer's disease if I were you.

I do them standing, sitting creates issues with my back.



ihateschoolmt said:


> Too bad facepulls aren't a powerlifting event lol.


 
  I think the face pulls triggered some muscle memory from growing up on the farm and all the stuff we used to have to do (both good and bad)


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> just checking O are these lifts in lbs or kg?


 
like H8 said, lbs but also ISO so that's one leg at a time. For that rep scheme I can't fit enough on the machine to do both.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> O, when I grow up I wanna be just like you


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Me too!


 
Only if you boys promise not to make the dumb mistakes I have. 



Jugg's I'm trying to catch you on the mil's. But may have to wait til I start up the 5/3/1 again. 

Friday is measure day, as it'll be a carbup short of 4 weeks on cdk.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice pressing!


 
Thanks


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

*Front Squats: *
175x6
185x4
185x4
185x4

*Split Squat:*
80x10
80x8
80x8

*Leg Ext:
*150x12 Drop 130x5
150x8 Drop 130x4

*Barbell Curls:
*90x6
95x5
95x3
90x4

*Rope Curls:
*80x15 drop 65x4
80x10 drop 65x4
80x8 drop 65x4


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Front squats were much more solid today, was able to keep the bar nice and solid through all the sets and as a result the delts don't feel like raw meat. 

The CDK with the carbup still has me in awe, I've been taking the R-ALA 30 minutes before each carb meal, and it still trips me out that the shirt I was wearing in the morning was nice and loose on the shoulders and arms. By the end of the day the thing was completely filled out. 

Fell a little short still on the carbs, but was a little over on the fats, but still getting closer.
Goal: F/P/C = 90/193/762
Actual: 117/167/622


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

Nice, getting those front squats down now. Seems like all of a sudden a bunch of people started doing these.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2011)

Glycogen and water do that. It's pretty incredible right?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Beyond incredible, the pump doing arms today was intense as well. 

Can't wait til I get some more fat trimmed off to really see the details pop on carb up days.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

Those split squats are starting to get heavy, how are you doing them O, bulgarian style with DB's? and do you use straps too on these because i remember when i did them half the problem was keeping hold of the weight with the last set.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Yep bulgarian style with DB's, but the weight is total. To lazy to write 40 per hand.

I figure I should be able to hold to get up to the 55-60/hand before I need to use the straps.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

*Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)
*-60x4
-60x4
-60x3
-60x3

*Lateral-Hammer Rows*
250x8
250x8
250x7

*Barbell Bench*
215x5
225x3
215x4
205x4

*DB Flat Bench *
70's x 8 (shoulder felt weird so spent about 5 minutes stretching)
70's x 8
70's x 6

*Triset, (Pushups,Seated Calf Raises w/3sec pause at top, Std Weighted Crunch)*
BWx10,125x15, 140x15
BWx9, 125x13, 140x13
BWx9, 125x12, 140x12

*DB Side Bends:*
70x10,8,8 

I must have slept weird or the weird weather or something is making the nerve issue flare up today. Not a muscle spasm or anything this is just one bitchy irritated nerve issue causing my leg to just ache. This usually goes away in a day or so, so hopefully it'll be gone by thursday for deads.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yep bulgarian style with DB's, but the weight is total. To lazy to write 40 per hand.



Do what I do
40*s*


----------



## davegmb (May 17, 2011)

Strong workout O


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2011)

I got curious about that HS lateral row machine since you're always doing them. I tried it they are great I feel it in my lats more than anything else I do. It's definitely a keeper.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Do what I do
> 40*s*



gotcha. 



davegmb said:


> Strong workout O



Thanks 



ihateschoolmt said:


> I got curious about that HS lateral row machine since you're always doing them. I tried it they are great I feel it in my lats more than anything else I do. It's definitely a keeper.



The lateral seems to hit the mid and lats, vs the Hi-ISO will give you some insane lat pump. Freaking feel like they are on fire when I use that one.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> The lateral seems to hit the mid and lats, vs the Hi-ISO will give you some insane lat pump. Freaking feel like they are on fire when I use that one.


 Is this the Hi-ISO? I have trouble getting lat pumps, not that it's important, but I want to have one for once lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2011)

Yep that's the one. 

Another thing I've done before are single arm pulldowns with the palm facing in(underhand grip). Those will make them burn like crazy as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 19, 2011)

Nerve's were fine during the warmup, but after the first set of deads felt like they were on fire. So backed off and did what I could. Weather has been all screwed up since the weekend, and that's when the iritation started.

Deadlift:
365x4
315x6
315x4
315x4

Good Mornings:
115x10
115x10
115x10

Dumbbell RDL:
55'sx12 + 45'sx5
55'sx10 + 45'sx5

CG Bench:
180x6
180x4
180x4
180x4

Standing French Press:
60x15 + 50x5
60x12 + 50x5
60x9 + 50x6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Deadlift:
> 365x4


Should be a pretty fair race to 500!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 19, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Should be a pretty fair race to 500!


 
 ok bigboy  

What's the prize anyway?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2011)

I assumed bragging rites, but I would be happy to take your job if I win lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 19, 2011)

Lately that would be more of a loss then a win 

Damn discs, I probably could have gotten 405 for 2 or 3 today as easy as the 365 felt. But I had a moral victory though, waist is considerably down from the begining of the month as had to go another full notch on the weight belt today without even realizing it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2011)

Awesome man! My weight belt has needed some loosing lately...


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2011)

Thought you had a dodgy lower back? big dead numbers and then good mornings straight after! looks liek a strong back to me.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 19, 2011)

Hi Dave,

It's definately touchy, I'm limited alot on flexability. Strength isn't the biggest issue, it's my spine and discs that rub and pinch nerves. It acts up alot when we have big changes in weather and temp.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2011)

*Facepulls: 
*175x15
175x14
175x10

*Military Press:*
165x4
165x3
155x4
155x3

*Leaning DB Laterals:*
20x12
20x12
20x9

*Standing Calf Raise on Hack Squat Machine: (ISO)*
450x10
450x9
450x8

*Hanging Left Raises:*
20
13
11


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2011)

4 Week mark of the diet and new routine:

Weight is down 7.6lbs
Measurements were all the same except for waist is down .75"

So I'm considering the first 4 weeks a success since strength is still up and stomach is going down.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

Nice, 2 pounds a week is great. What weight are you trying to get to or do you not know?


----------



## trapzilla (May 20, 2011)

Nice workout O, and respect on the weight decrease.

One thing i've been meaning to ask, do you only log your working sets or do you list every set you do?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice, 2 pounds a week is great. What weight are you trying to get to or do you not know?


 
I don't really have a "goal" but I figure by the time I hit 230-235 the midsection should be in pretty good shape. Today was at 252.

I don't know why but that's the number that I've kinda gotten in my head that I don't really want to go under.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Nice workout O, and respect on the weight decrease.
> 
> One thing i've been meaning to ask, do you only log your working sets or do you list every set you do?


 
Thanks trapz, I only put work sets. On the compounds usually have 2 warmup sets, and the other stuff usually just jump into the work sets unless it's a new movement or something I have struggled to keep form on. Then I'll do one set with light weight just to get that groove and form squared away.


----------



## trapzilla (May 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks trapz, I only put work sets. On the compounds usually have 2 warmup sets, and the other stuff usually just jump into the work sets unless it's a new movement or something I have struggled to keep form on. Then I'll do one set with light weight just to get that groove and form squared away.


 
Ok sweet, just trying to get a gauge of people's working volumes


----------



## omerta2010 (May 23, 2011)

*Front Squats: *
185x5
185x4 (bar slipped)
185x5
185x5

*Split Squat:*
40'sx10
40'sx8
40'sx8

*Leg Ext:
*155x12 Drop 140x5
155x11 Drop 140x5

*Barbell Curls:
*95x6
95x4
95x4
95x3

*Rope Curls:
*80x15 drop 60x5
80x11 drop 60x5
80x9 drop 60x4 

The front squats are starting to feel better, finally getting the feel down.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2011)

Glad those front squats are working better for you.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, taking to damn long but then again I've never been known for patience.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2011)

Ya it's been like 2 weeks get out of here with that haha.


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> CG Bench:
> 180x6
> 180x4
> 180x4
> 180x4



I am teh jelus. 

For the whole workout, actually, but especially the close-grips! 

What are you weighing now?

I hit goal and now don't know what to do.  Wanted to go another round with Super DMZ but I'm still working just the one arm. Left elbow still not right.


----------



## x~factor (May 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Front Squats: *
> 185x5
> 185x4 (bar slipped)
> 185x5
> 185x5



Front squat is crazy! Good job man.


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2011)

Nice workout O, think im going to do the split squats or step ups again this week as my lower back is nagging me so my workouts this week will reflect this, no military, no squats and no deads just to give the back time to heal.


----------



## trapzilla (May 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Front Squats: *
> 185x5
> 185x4 (bar slipped)
> 185x5
> ...


 
Nice front squatting there O!.

Front squats really are a case of A. finding a comfortable place for the bar. and then B. nailing the form. then they just fly up


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2011)

Looking good in here dude 

It's taken me a while to get to grips with Front Squats, too. They're so different from back squats in terms of feet position and stuff, plus the whole bar placement thing. Looks like you're getting them though, and the weight ain't too shabby if i do say so myself!


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

O, how are you handling the bar where it slipped? Are you crossing your arms and pointing the elbows upward? Explain? That's a nasty abrasion if it slid down your arm. Good numbers btw!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I am teh jelus.
> 
> For the whole workout, actually, but especially the close-grips!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man, I'm at 252 currently. 

For your situation I'd wait with the SuperDMZ until you get your elbow figured out. If it works as well as you said the last thing you want is to create some really weird strength imbalance that will take forever to get fixed once your left side is back to normal.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good in here dude
> 
> It's taken me a while to get to grips with Front Squats, too. They're so different from back squats in terms of feet position and stuff, plus the whole bar placement thing. Looks like you're getting them though, and the weight ain't too shabby if i do say so myself!


 
Thanks man, saw in your jounal, those one arm deads sounds crazy.

The bar placement is my hardest thing but the delts are finally starting to get used to the bar pressure.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Front squat is crazy! Good job man.


 


trapzilla said:


> Nice front squatting there O!.
> 
> Front squats really are a case of A. finding a comfortable place for the bar. and then B. nailing the form. then they just fly up


 
Thanks guys


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice workout O, think im going to do the split squats or step ups again this week as my lower back is nagging me so my workouts this week will reflect this, no military, no squats and no deads just to give the back time to heal.


 
yeah take care of that lower back. I'm not sure which I love/hate more between the split squats and the step ups.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> O, how are you handling the bar where it slipped? Are you crossing your arms and pointing the elbows upward? Explain? That's a nasty abrasion if it slid down your arm. Good numbers btw!


 
Still dealing with the abrasion from a couple weeks ago, the black and blue is finally gone. 

I hold the bar all the way against my neck, then cross my arms to hold the bar in there and just use my delts to balance the bar with my arms and elbows up about 30-45 degrees from parallel. Hope that made sense.

If I'm careful and make sure to stay 100% verticle the bar stays still, but if I'm retarded and try to look at form or to verify the depth of my squat I have a habit of leaning forward a little bit  and then the bar will slip out and instead of letting it roll down my arm i just racked it. 

But non of the other sets had that issue so I'm getting used to the setup and groove of the motion. Now just have to not let my mind wander.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

*Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)
*-60x4
-60x4
-60x4
-60x3

*Lateral-Hammer Rows*
250x10
250x9
250x7

*Barbell Bench*
215x5
225x3
215x4
215x4

*DB Flat Bench *
75's x 8
75's x 7
75's x 5

*Triset, (Pushups,Seated Calf Raises w/3sec pause at top, Std Weighted Crunch)*
BWx12,135x15, 140x15
BWx10, 135x11, 140x13
BWx10, 135x11, 140x13

*DB Side Bends:*
70x12,10,8


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

Nice those pull ups are coming along. Two plates on bench this week too, good job.


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)*
> -60x4
> -60x4
> -60x4
> ...


 
Welldone on the benching O!

When you alternate wide and close grip pullups do you keep you grip overhnd for both positions?

and on the weighted crunches do you use plates or cables?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice those pull ups are coming along. Two plates on bench this week too, good job.


 
Thanks, next week I'm gonna start at 225. 

Tomorrow is deads, and the back is feeling good this week.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Welldone on the benching O!
> 
> When you alternate wide and close grip pullups do you keep you grip overhnd for both positions?
> 
> and on the weighted crunches do you use plates or cables?


 
Thanks trapz, I do them all overhand. 

They are kneeling cable crunches. They are in Juggernauts plan he gave me and I saw on video on EliteFTS, they were talking about how they beleive it's more functional to do standing crunches as majority of the exercises that the core plays into are standing.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks, next week I'm gonna start at 225.


225 lbs bench has been my goal for like, forever. LOL 
Granted its only been recently that I've been doing bench on a regular basis. If my 5/3/1 actually works, I should reach my goal in 5 months.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

^ I've wanted to bench 225 since I was 14, granted I spent 5 years getting high instead of weight lifting lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 26, 2011)

^ so that's how you manage to eat so much.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 26, 2011)

Deadlift:
355x4
365x4
375x4
375x2

Good Mornings:
115x10
115x10
115x10

Dumbbell RDL:
55'sx12 + 45'sx5
55'sx12 + 45'sx5

CG Bench:
180x6
180x5
180x4
180x4

Standing French Press:
70x15 + 50x6
70x10 + 50x5
70x8 + 50x6


----------



## omerta2010 (May 26, 2011)

So I'm going to cut my weights on the deadlifts to deload range and go for reps. 3 weeks in a row now that nerve has been acting up, I think I need to pull back and work my way up again sort of like active recovery. I just need to train smarter on this one.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> ^ so that's how you manage to eat so much.


Nope, sober 2 years in July


----------



## omerta2010 (May 26, 2011)

Cool, at your age that's not exactly easy to do. 

Still can't figure out how the hell your stomach can handle as much food as you eat. I have a hell of a time with all the food I eat on carbup day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

It's starting to be unpleasant. After this contest is over I' going to eat maybe 4k calories instead of 6k. I don't like eating sometimes now and that's lame. I don't want to be huge, I just wanted to not be tiny anymore you know? I don't want to ruin eating for myself haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

*Last friday:*

*Facepulls: 
*175x15
180x11
180x9

*Military Press:*
165x4
165x3
155x4
155x4

*Leaning DB Laterals:*
25x10
25x9
25x8

*Standing Calf Raise on Hack Squat Machine: (ISO)*
450x10
450x10
450x8

*Hanging Left Raises:*
20
15
12


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

Nice workout man, I'm about to be joining you in cutting!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

*Front Squats: *
185x6
185x6
185x5
185x5

*Split Squat:*
40'sx10
40'sx8
40'sx8

*Leg Ext:
*155x13 Drop 140x5
155x10 Drop 140x5

*Barbell Curls:
*95x6
95x5
95x4
95x3

*Rope Curls:
*80x15 drop 60x5
80x11 drop 60x5
80x11 drop 60x5


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice workout man, I'm about to be joining you in cutting!


 
WTF do you have to cut? 

And thanks. CKD is great after the first 4 weeks, now that I've adapted I don't even really realize it, however sunday's carbup is totally badass.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

*Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)*
***WTF** got a wild hair to see how accurate the assisted machine is, and guess what. The god damn thing at -60lbs assist is actually only -30, at least now I feel better, not quite as embarassing. 
*-30x4
-30x4
-30x4
-30x4

*Lateral-Hammer Rows*
250x10
250x8
250x8

*Barbell Bench*
215x4
215x4
215x4
205x4

*DB Flat Bench *
75's x 8
75's x 7
75's x 7

*Triset, (Pushups,Seated Calf Raises w/3sec pause at top, Std Weighted Crunch)*
BWx10,135x15, 150x15
BWx9, 135x15, 150x12
BWx9, 135x12, 150x10

*DB Side Bends:*
skipped as back is flaring up really bad.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> WTF do you have to cut?
> 
> And thanks. CKD is great after the first 4 weeks, now that I've adapted I don't even really realize it, however sunday's carbup is totally badass.


I want to be 8% BF when this contest is over and I am thinking I'm at about 11%. So I will only be cutting for about a month, hoping to loose 1.5 pounds a week. That's awesome your pull ups were better than you thought, I hate pull ups now I am getting so heavy I can't do them as well anymore lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like a great goal. It'll be interesting to see what your metabolism does when you cut back on the calories. 

Only thing I can think of is you may want to make sure you get some BCAA's, I've noticed they help me preserve muscle when cutting.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

I am kind of worried how my body will react to cutting, I don't want to loose a bunch of muscle I'll be keeping my protein really high, I can just get BCAAs at GNC right?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

This is the one I use, and yeah I get them at GNC on gold card week. Usually they do free shipping as well if you buy on the website. Gold card week it ends up roughly $30/tub.
USPlabs Modern BCAA - White Blue Raspberry - USP LABS 1010125 - GNC

Tastes good to, whatever you do don't get the "unflavored" version, tastes like ass.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> This is the one I use, and yeah I get them at GNC on gold card week. Usually they do free shipping as well if you buy on the website. Gold card week it ends up roughly $30/tub.
> USPlabs Modern BCAA - White Blue Raspberry - USP LABS 1010125 - GNC
> 
> Tastes good to, whatever you do don't get the "unflavored" version, tastes like ass.



O, did you know that BCAAs convert about 40-70% of their quality to glucose by the liver? You're keto dude. Might want to back off the BCAAs until you go back on a higher carb intake.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> O, did you know that BCAAs convert about 40-70% of their quality to glucose by the liver? You're keto dude. Might want to back off the BCAAs until you go back on a higher carb intake.



fuck I didn't know that. They are now out. 

thanks for the catch, at least I was only taking them pre and post workout since I started the CKD so hopefully it didn't screw it up to bad.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldnt freak, but for people doing ckd, it might not be a good idea. I don't even use it when I have carbs. No big deal. There will be some products that say they don't breakdown to glucose, but that's bullshit.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks jugg's. 

so treadmill: 3.0/1.8 - 30 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2011)

I didnt realise your pullups were assisted O, i thought the weight you were showing was what you added on with a belt haha thought you had all of a sudden become a beast at pull ups.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> thanks jugg's.
> 
> so treadmill: 3.0/1.8 - 30 minutes



1.8 mph per hour??  Dude, get to 32.8-3.2 for speed!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 1.8 mph per hour??  Dude, get to 32.8-3.2 for speed!



1.8 on ours is like a 2.6 on the treadmills in the gym. I've tried the calibration about 10 times since we bought it but it is what it is. 

The nerve down my leg was hurting bad this morning, but it's feeling much better after doing the walking. So tomorrow I'll bump it up. I think adding in the treadmill will help get through this back issue that's flared up the last few weeks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2011)

If you have access to an elliptical that might even be better to move that area of the back out and make it no-impact cardio. I do that when I do deads.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to have to switch to that for a while. Last few days my discs are irritated enough it hurts 24/7 even when I'm not moving. 

So going to stick to the diet and add some cardio until this subsides. I've had flareups before but this one really kicked my ass.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

look who has been a beast in here....nice owrkouts, O!
Those mil presses: are they standing or seated?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Tastes good to, whatever you do don't get the "unflavored" version, tastes like ass.



I've never tried ass but I bet it tastes better.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> look who has been a beast in here....nice owrkouts, O!
> Those mil presses: are they standing or seated?


 
Welecome back. Thanks, they are standing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I've never tried ass but I bet it tastes better.


 
I'll let you test it out and get back to me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

Going to Dr today, I hate missing the gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I've never tried ass but I bet it tastes better.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Going to Dr today, I hate missing the gym.


what the hell?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lower back is locked up so tight that my toes are numb/tingly on that side. 

And stretching is out of the question because it compress's the disc/nerve more. 

This is the exact reason I preach to everybody to not take back injuries lightly. I fucked myself over years ago and pay the price with flareups and other issues consistently.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Lower back is locked up so tight that my toes are numb/tingly on that side.
> 
> And stretching is out of the question because it compress's the disc/nerve more.
> 
> This is the exact reason I preach to everybody to not take back injuries lightly. I fucked myself over years ago and pay the price with flareups and other issues consistently.


 
has the Doc given you a resolution or just ways to ease the discomfort?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like sciatic, but let's see what doctor dogood says.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> has the Doc given you a resolution or just ways to ease the discomfort?


 
Muscle relaxers, and an epidural if it doesn't get better in the next few days.

It's something they don't have a real solution for as I have narrowing of the discs to the front between 2 and then the rear on the 2 above it. I just have to deal until it subsides and then get back at it again until the next flareup. 



juggernaut said:


> Sounds like sciatic, but let's see what doctor dogood says.


 
Yep that's what's getting pinched.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry about the back situation O, maybe ease up on the deads for a while. I remember reading Dave Tate saying he cant believe people deadlift every week, think he said he did it every two weeks.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 7, 2011)

That sucks man hope that back heals up well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, talked to the specialist today and he basically said that it's going to happen ocassionally. Going to still get an MRI to make sure nothing has gotten worse and that this is just a flare up. 

I have a business trip next week so I might just try to get some cardio in until I get back and of course keep the CKD going. I figure by friday I'll finally be under 250 which will be awesome because I was afraid the weight loss would go down or stop with this little injury.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

O, are you using a foam roller?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep, what seems to be helping is I use a heating pad for about 15 minutes before I do the rolling. 2x a day.  Each day it seems to be getting a bit better. Now I just need to be patient and make sure it's solid before I start hitting the weights again.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2011)

^^^^^ good news


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> ^^^^^ good news


 x2


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, off the heavy pain meds and just in the anti inflamation drugs now. This business trip next week turns out to have come at a good time so should be ready to hit it hard when I get back. 

So the CKD diet is working even when being layed up and not being able to train. Down to 248 today so I know it's not mind blowing but down 15 in 7 weeks. Thanks again for the help Juggernaut.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

Good to hear O. 
When you go back to training, start with two weeks of lighter weight on the problem area, and use higher reps to ease back into it. for example use 15 reps this week, then 12 the next week, then get back to standard training. I do this with my clients when something happens and they feel antsy by the end of two weeks and ready to go balls to the wall. 

Just doing my job (cape waves in the wind for Captain Asshole)...up up and awaaaaay!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

so glad to not be at home this week. Been really anxious to hit the gym even though I know it's to early. 

Can finally walk normal again and just a small nerve pinch in the back but that should be gone by monday.

Thanks for the advice Jugg's. I think I'm going to go really light next week. Probably alot of BW and just bar weight.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2011)

Its scary how much a back injury can totally debilitate you, hope it eases soon O


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> so glad to not be at home this week. Been really anxious to hit the gym even though I know it's to early.
> 
> Can finally walk normal again and just a small nerve pinch in the back but that should be gone by monday.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Jugg's. I think I'm going to go really light next week. Probably alot of BW and just bar weight.



Glad to see you're getting better.
Don't get overzealous because you're getting better. Take it easy, relax and just work on the form.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Glad to see you're getting better.
> Don't get overzealous because you're getting better. Take it easy, relax and just work on the form.
> 
> Take care of yourself!


 what he said!
I'm right there with ya, O!
Chomping at the bit here...tomorrow first day back....nice and easy...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Had a couple flare ups in the last week, but tomorrow I'm going back. Will consider and use "rehab" weights and concentrate on form.

Once it's cleared up I think I'm going to go back to the 5/3/1. Spent a lot of time reading this past week and it got me fired up to do it again. 

Going to continue the workout Juggernaut gave me until 

The weight over the last week stayed constant so now that I'm getting back to the strict CKD again starting today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Burner damnit you forgot to drop off the vette. Now my garage is sitting empty.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Foam roller big guy!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hell yeah, I always thought foam rolling would be weird. But I've been doing it religously for at least 4 months now and have to say it's fucking awesome. Even when the pain was at it's worst I kept up with it. 

I used to get knots in my back all the time to the point it would hurt to breath but now I just roll that fucker out and things are all good.

Do you have any good stretch's for hip flexibility? I think I need to work on that to help keep things like this from happening.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Slide show: A guide to 10 basic stretches - MayoClinic.com

Hip Flexor Exercises | Leg Stretches and Muscle Stretch @ ABC-of-Fitness

YouTube - ‪How to Do the Hip Flexor Stretch‬‏

Just from google alone, but with the people I've worked with that have had hip replacements, these are ideal.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

haahah I trust you more than I trust google. That's why I usually ask. Thanks, I'm going to phase these in along with my rollin.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Why is it that after a couple weeks off I swear to god I'm like the wicked witch in the wizard of oz after getting wet. "I'm shrinking" 

I hate this feeling.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

In all honesty, the shrinking feeling is always there, even for me. I hate it, but I know that in the amount of time I've been out, I will bounce back within a few shorts days or even a week or two. So, relish the fact that you're so focused on your goal, and trust that you'll regain and come back flying higher and soaring stronger.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> haahah I trust you more than I trust google. That's why I usually ask. Thanks, I'm going to phase these in along with my rollin.




Sure thing. It's just a matter of keeping it simple. The moment it gets far-fetched I usually turn off and ignore it.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2011)

Hows things O, is the body heeling up well?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)*
-90x6
-80x4
-90x4
-90x4

*Hi-Hammer Rows*
180x10
180x9
180x8

*Barbell Bench*
185x6
205x3
185x4
185x3

*DB Flat Bench *
55's x 10
55's x 8
55's x 6

*Superset(Seated Calf Raises w/3sec pause at top, Std Weighted Crunch)*
135x15, 150x15
135x13, 150x15
135x12, 150x13

*DB Side Bends:*
45x12
45x12
45x12

Sort of fucked up day at the gym, forgot my water. Then get to the gym and of course my ipod battery is dead so I'm stuck listening to the bullshit gym music. 

But overall strength isn't down as far as I was expecting which makes me feel alot better about. The back hurt during the routine but now it feels the same as it did before the flare up. But to play it safe I'm doing cardio only tomorrow, and continue with the program just with lower weights and work on form for a few more weeks and see how it feels at that point. Feels great to be back in the gym again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks juggernaut, at least I know I'm not the only one that feels that way. 

Dave things are a lot better. I had my MRI today so in a few days I'll find out if I've been causing any more damage or if this was truely just a flare up. You owe us some stories of your week in spain.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

Need some tunes in here





YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> thanks juggernaut, at least I know I'm not the only one that feels that way.
> 
> Dave things are a lot better. I had my MRI today so in a few days I'll find out if I've been causing any more damage or if this was truely just a flare up. You owe us some stories of your week in spain.


 
Haha what happens in spain stays in spain, it was a great long wknd, never stopped laughing and had alot of fun!!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Just catching up in here of all that I missed the last month!  I think I need cliff notes.   Miss you!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)*
> -90x6
> -80x4
> -90x4
> -90x4



What does -90 mean? Your body weight minus 90 lbs or are you using one of those assisted pullup machines?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2011)

Assisted pullup machine. says -90 but it's probably more like 60, but this way I remember were I put the pin in. I know at 60, it's really 30.

Someday I'll standard ones.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice looking work out feels good to be back in the gym I bet.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah it's amazing the difference in attitude and everything when I am hitting the gym vs missing more than a few days. 

I missed the DOMS.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Just catching up in here of all that I missed the last month! I think I need cliff notes.  Miss you!


 
Omerta's last month the short version:
1. discs pinched and flaredup nerve down leg
2. got mri waiting for results to see if it was truly a flareup or if I've managed to make my problem worse.
3. 3 weeks off
4. I'm back at it doing light weights and work on form until all the pain is gone.

You need to get your journal going again, with all these comps it would be fun to see how your training for the new look your going to go into vegas with.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah it's amazing the difference in attitude and everything when I am hitting the gym vs missing more than a few days.
> 
> I missed the DOMS.



Did you get all asshole-ly?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

Exactly, normally I'm an asshole, but it's bumped up by probably a factor of 1000. I also tend to lose my "professional" filter when dealing with people at work.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

whats a professional filter? I've never seen or heard of this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh you know. The don't rock the boat and follow along with the rest of the company like a good little soldier. 

When I lose the filter, I speak my mind and don't filter any of my opinions about anything or anybody in meetings or just chatting. 

I'm sure you do it with a few clients, and maybe business partners or employees.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

So I have a bulging disc that's squeezing the nerve at L5. Gonna have to keep easing back into the gym.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Assisted pullup machine. says -90 but it's probably more like 60, but this way I remember were I put the pin in. I know at 60, it's really 30.
> 
> Someday I'll standard ones.



Oh man, I hate those things. I think it makes it harder than it is. Have you tried just using the standard bar? I bet you could do the same amount of reps or close to it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Oh you know. The don't rock the boat and follow along with the rest of the company like a good little soldier.
> 
> When I lose the filter, I speak my mind and don't filter any of my opinions about anything or anybody in meetings or just chatting.
> 
> I'm sure you do it with a few clients, and maybe business partners or employees.



Clients yes. I've kicked a client out of my gym because she was crying like a baby. I warned her once and then told her to get out and that I had enough.
Business partner; he knows how I am and I do a have an asshole button that can get pushed easily. He doesnt push it, but knows how to bring me back to sanity. 
Employees-now you'll think I'm fucked up: My mom was working for me for a while. I thought it was the worst thing I could do. She drove me up a wall and really, I couldnt do anything. It's my mom! One day, I blew up, and we didnt talk for two months! Sucked. My mom is a loving lady, but I just can't work with her.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

I could never work with family. For pretty much the issue you had because I know eventually it would come to that.

Even growing up for summer jobs, anytime I was working for relatives the experience always sucked ass.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anybody else have issues with diet when your not able to hit the gym. I've managed to not gain but also not lose any these last 2 weeks. 

Enough feeling sorry for myself about the back and time to just deal and get in there on monday. Dr said as long as I can handle the pain to just not go to heavy and eventually it'll be better. 

//end rant-whine


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2011)

cut the bullshit. Get back in the gym beeatch!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thinking about this setup for the 5/3/1, go for size and some strength:


*Monday Military Press (5/3/1)*
• MP drop from last set of above for 10-15 (all MP superset with chin-ups)
• Corner Press - 5x10
• Barbell Curls - 5x10
• Superset (Facepull, and leaning DB Lateral) 3x10
• Seated Calf Raises 3x12-15

*Tuesday Deadlift (5/3/1)*
• GM - 4x10
• Hammer Rows Flat - 4x10
• Step-Up - 4x12
• Standing Ab cable crunch - 3x8-10
• Side Bends - 3x8-12

*Thursday Bench Press (5/3/1)*
• Bench drop from last set above for 10-15 (all bench sets superset with chin-ups)• Incline Bench - 5x10
• Hammer Hi Rows - 5x12
• French Press - 100 reps
• Facepulls - 100 reps

*Friday Squat (5/3/1)*
• Squat drop from last set above for 20
• Leg Press – 4x10
• Back Raises - 4x10
• Standing Calf Raises - 4x4-8 
• Hanging Leg Raises - 3xFail

Going to stick with CKD as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

why 100 reps for the french press?
I would reconsider the amount of volume you're doing. Simply put it will take longer to recover. Unless, that is, if you're bulking. I did a size routine with BGB as my template and just used the 4 day split provided by Wendler. It was a sort of hybrid of the two. Gained pretty decent size in the time I used it. Essentially, use the first exercise as 531, the second can go to 4x8, a third (optional for the weaker areas) would be 3x12.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

On the 5/3/1 for size Wendler had 100 reps cable pressdowns but those always hurt my elbow and shoulders in time so thought french press. 

I felt while the back heals the weights will have to be more mid range to hit  the high reps. Plus it seem the massive volume in Gaz's routine is working well for you.

I'm totally open playing with this as I at best case wouldn't start it until next week. This week I'll be doing the one you gave me to get back into it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> cut the bullshit. Get back in the gym beeatch!


 again...where is the 'like' button?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

FYI went today and hurt like fucking hell but made it through.  

It's like they say "life's a bitch" hahahah

juggernaut, care to make me an alternate workout for gaining some mass while on the CKD. 

Part of me think Gaz's would also be an alternate to my one above, but I'd have to substitue a few things just because of the back issue so not sure if it would be the same.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

O, in all seriousness, try Gaz's getbodybuilding routine. It's amazing. Of course there would be substitutions on account of your injuries and limits. Try and write a routine that you can feel comfortable with. Read the article though, it will help. Here's the link:

getlifting.info » The GetBodybuilding Training System


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Squats: 
*135x10
155x10
175x10
195x10

*Step Ups:*
BWx10
15'sx10
20'sx10

*Leg Ext:
*85x13 Drop 70x7
100x13 Drop 85x6

*Barbell Curls:
*65x6
85x6
85x5
85x3

*Rope Curls:
*80x11 drop 65x5
75x12 drop 60x4
70x12 drop 55x5 

By the end I was wondering WTF I was thinking. But so far today the pain down my leg is no worse than yesterday. 

Didn't lose as much strength as I expected which feels good. 

Jugg's I'll write up what I can do on that program and see what you guys think. Thanks for the link.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice comeback workout O


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks dave, I'm pretty happy with it. It's kind of fun toying with my form on the squats with the lighter weight. Today I tried the low bar placement and it felt like I could get more depth than the regular version.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

O, how tall are you?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

6ft even


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

I could never do regular (back) squats well. Front squats, I get in the hole every time no matter what. The depth is so much better and my back doesnt twinge at all. It's almost as if tall people (I'm 6'2") are made to front squat.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

It's so weird how your only 2 inches taller but I'm the opposite now days. 

Back when I first started I couldn't squat worth a shit and my knee's would hurt constantly, but I could front squat no problem. But ever since I came back to lifting about a year ago now the regular squat feels great while I struggle like hell with front squats. Most odd part is the back feels worse doing the front squats vs the regular. 

speaking of squats how are the legs after the last couple workouts?

OH yeah forgot to add 30 minutes treadmill after the workout. Planning to do that 5/week until I start the new program.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> thanks dave, I'm pretty happy with it. It's kind of fun toying with my form on the squats with the lighter weight. Today I tried the low bar placement and it felt like I could get more depth than the regular version.


 
I tried fornt squats for the first time today with baby weights but really liked them


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

went wed and thurs and will go tomorrow. 

Things are all jacked up here at work so I'm not going to arround as much or consistently for a little while here.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2011)

Legs always hurt after the workouts since starting Gaz's routine. I love it.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Exactly, normally I'm an asshole, but it's bumped up by probably a factor of 1000. *I also tend to lose my "professional" filter when dealing with people at work.*



Btdt! 



juggernaut said:


> *whats a professional filter?* I've never seen or heard of this.



(points sarcasometer directly at juggernaut)

beep beep BEEP *BEEP BEEEEP!!!!*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Squats:
> *135x10
> 155x10
> 175x10
> ...



   

Legs and biceps is something unusual.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah ive never seen legs with biceps before, whats the thinking O?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2011)

I read somewhere (don't remember exactly where), but the split was torso/limbs.  So one day was chest/back/shoulders and the other day was legs/arms.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> yeah ive never seen legs with biceps before, whats the thinking O?



It's easy: two body parts, completely unrelated. Strength is still there and there's no competition from any of the assisting muscle groups.


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 5, 2011)

I think i Did legs/bis once for a little while whislt i was doing Smolov and the results were quite nice


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I think i Did legs/bis once for a little while whislt i was doing Smolov and the results were quite nice



Were you able to make it through the entire Smolov cycle?  I've tried a couple of times, but by the end of the 3rd week, I've had it.
I was probably trying to do too much other stuff too.  What was the rest of your workout like?  Still your usual high volume?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It's easy: two body parts, completely unrelated. Strength is still there and there's no competition from any of the assisting muscle groups.


 
Yep that's why you didn't get any complaints when you gave me this template.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2011)

When you hit the eight week mark, let me know. We'll change things.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2011)

hows rehab O, you feeling 100% yet?

Ive been doing westside for skinny bastards program and its really enjoyable i reccomend it


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 6, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Were you able to make it through the entire Smolov cycle? I've tried a couple of times, but by the end of the 3rd week, I've had it.
> I was probably trying to do too much other stuff too. What was the rest of your workout like? Still your usual high volume?


 
I did yeah, added more like 50lbs than 100lbs i think. 

Kept pretty much a similar volume but only hit each bodypart once a week.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2011)

Always learning


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> When you hit the eight week mark, let me know. We'll change things.


 
I've been to inconsistent, I'll start counting the 8 weeks once work settles down and I can hit it 4x a week again. Good part is the it's giving me time for the back to at least get better.

The good news is the weight is still at 250 even with all the stress and bullshit around this fucking place.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> hows rehab O, you feeling 100% yet?
> 
> Ive been doing westside for skinny bastards program and its really enjoyable i reccomend it


 
I've read that program it looked pretty cool. 

It's going to take a while to get this healed up, some days are better than others but overall it's slowly getting better.  Just learning that once the pain hits to just go to some cardio. Each workout I just push it to that point then back off.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Always learning


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've been to inconsistent, I'll start counting the 8 weeks once work settles down and I can hit it 4x a week again. Good part is the it's giving me time for the back to at least get better.
> 
> The good news is the weight is still at 250 even with all the stress and bullshit around this fucking place.



Do you look the same or better? How do your clothes fit?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 8, 2011)

Muscle definition is flat now which sucks, but clothes are considerably baggier and having to tighten the belt more every week.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

CKD = flat most of the time. It sucks, but it's only temporary.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

So saw 245 today, and tomorrow I'm back hitting the weights. Back has improved so I should be able to make it through full workouts. Will continue slowly building the weights back up again over the next few weeks, just to play it safe.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So saw 245 today, and tomorrow I'm back hitting the weights. Back has improved so I should be able to make it through full workouts. Will continue slowly building the weights back up again over the next few weeks, just to play it safe.


 
Good Plan.  


 245!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> but clothes are considerably baggier and having to tighten the belt more every week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Squats: 
*185x10
205x8
205x7
205x6

*Step Ups:*
20'sx10
20'sx10
20'sx10

*Leg Ext:
*100x12
100x10

*Barbell Curls:
*85x6
95x4
95x3
85x4

*Rope Curls:
*85x13 drop 70x4
80x11 drop 65x4
75x9 drop 60x5 

I had planned on skipping legs for one more week, but was feeling good so figured WTF let's see how I hold up. 

My conditioning sucks ass, those step-ups had my huffing and puffing like I had smoked a pack a day for my whole life. 

Feels good to have sore legs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Good Plan.
> 
> 
> 245!


 


Triple Threat said:


>


 
Thanks guys.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Feels good to have sore legs.


I hear ya. When you struggle to walk a flight of stairs, you limp up, one step at a time, your face is in pain, but in the back of your mind you're jumping up and down, high fivin'... success!!! LOLOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

X, you have that right. 

Need some tunes:





YouTube Video


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2011)

...I still like the feeling of stepping off a curb and your legs almost buckles...
One day at a time, eh O!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I hear ya. When you struggle to walk a flight of stairs, you limp up, one step at a time, your face is in pain, but in the back of your mind you're jumping up and down, high fivin'... success!!! LOLOL



this!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So saw 245 today, and tomorrow I'm back hitting the weights. Back has improved so I should be able to make it through full workouts. Will continue slowly building the weights back up again over the next few weeks, just to play it safe.



Take a look at ‪How to Do Superman Exercises‬‏ - YouTube for strengthening the low back area.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2011)

You breathing?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 22, 2011)

living on sugar free energy drinks and beef jerky this week. 

Averaging 3hrs of sleep, but I made it to the gym twice. Might try to do shoulders tomorrow if I can wake up.

Things are supposed to be settled down so should be able to get 4 next week. People are dropping like fly's around here, so had to make sure uppers know who gets the work done and at the same time make sure the company could still ship product.

I keep bringing my log book it and setting it on the desk and next thing I know I'm running out the door and doing more from home.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I hear ya. When you struggle to walk a flight of stairs, you limp up, one step at a time, your face is in pain, but in the back of your mind you're jumping up and down, high fivin'... success!!! LOLOL


 

I used to have my home gym in the basement.  Many a leg night my BIL and I crawled up the stairs.  

flashback!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

Yo!  Just trying to catch up on everyone's logs.  I feel left out in the dust.  Booo!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2011)

so looks like your getting back into it O, try not to rush it though, i know its tempting


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey IG, sounds like you've had a crazy summer. Good luck in Vegas.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

Back to it. Still using going semi light. 

*Squats: 
*245x6
245x6
245x6
245x5

*Step Ups:*
35'sx10
35'sx10
35'sx8

*Leg Ext:
*115x15 + 100x4
115x12 + 100x4

*Barbell Curls:
*100x5
100x4
90x5
90x4

*Rope Curls:
*85x14 drop 70x4
85x11 drop 70x4
80x9 drop 70x4 

the ultimate test will be to get to the gym all 4 days, last couple weeks started great and would make it mon and tues and then get busy at work and skip the rest.

Also re-starting the CKD diet today as well. Even though eating like crap lately still managed to get down to 244, I need more structure and will probably not have as many stomach issues.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> so looks like your getting back into it O, try not to rush it though, i know its tempting


 
Hi Dave, how was the vacation?

The hardest one will be doing deads on thursday (I need to conquer my fear again). Well that and the frustration that I still can't do any ab stuff yet, the movement to the front still causes the bulged disc to cause pain.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hi Dave, how was the vacation?
> 
> The hardest one will be doing deads on thursday (I need to conquer my fear again). Well that and the frustration that I still can't do any ab stuff yet, the movement to the front still causes the bulged disc to cause pain.



O, take a video of your form for the deads. I'd like to see how it looks-that might be a factor in this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll see if I can borrow somebody at work's cam since I only have the one on my phone which sucks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a shit video to assess side form. I really just want to the side profile.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Pullups - (Alternating between wide and close grip)
*-70x5
-70x4
-80x4
-80x4

*Hi-Hammer Rows*
200x10
230x7
230x6

*Barbell Bench*
185x5
185x5
185x3
175x4

*DB Flat Bench *
60's x 8
60's x 7
60's x 6

*Seated Calf Raises*
135x15
135x12
135x12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2011)

T NATION | Training Lab LiVESPILL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2011)

damnit they need to tour over here in the US again.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2011)

fuck just checked facebook. They are touring. 

Wish rex was still touring with them but, they are still awesome live.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 27, 2011)

Holiday was great thanks, back work now tho doh!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2011)

Big O!
Howzit hangin!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> T NATION | Training Lab LiVESPILL



what the fuuuuuck????????


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> what the fuuuuuck????????


 
I thought it was rather hilarious. I like Wendlers sense of humor. 

That or maybe it's my lack of fucking carbs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2011)

not bad burner, looks like your focus has stepped up a notch.

This is my first true week back.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> not bad burner, looks like your focus has stepped up a notch.
> 
> This is my first true week back.



Welcome back big guy!

Wendler is a funny sonofabitch. He posts some crazy shit on FB too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2011)

*yesterday*

*Deads *
225x6
225x6
245x6
245x6

*Good Mornings (really easing back into these)*
45x12
65x10
65x10

*Seated Hamstring Curls (RDL's caused pain on the first rep even with just the bar)*
130x10 +115x3
120x10 +105x3

*Close Grip Bench *
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 5
140 x 4

*French Press*
60x15 +50x3
60x13 +50x3
60x10 +50x4 

Gym was packed so since we aren't supposed to have camera's in there, I hid the phone. Don't know why but we have all of a sudden gotten more women in the weight room. Now they just need to learn to watch were they are walking. Once almost tripped over the bar when I was getting a plate for my deads.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Facepulls: 
*120x15
140x15
140x11

*Military Press*
115x6
125x6
125x4
115x5

*Leaning DB Raises*
15's x 12
15's x 12
15's x 10

*Standing Calf Raises (easing back into these) *
270 x 15
270 x 15
270 x 15
270 x 15

*Kelso Shrugs:*
70/side x 15
85/side x 15
85/side x 15 

Kelso shrugs feel really weird, but I'm very sore. I like the soreness combination between the face pulls and the kelso shrugs. Like a full middle of the back pump.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Welcome back big guy!
> 
> Wendler is a funny sonofabitch. He posts some crazy shit on FB too.


 
Yep that's were I got the link from. 

and thanks, first week back managed all 4 days, plus stuck to the CKD the whole time to. 

Next week I'm hoping my sleep paterns get better. Averaged 3 hrs of sleep every night. But things should settle down soon.


----------



## danceswithwolves (Jul 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm going to ramble and start tracking my diet and cardio as I go from 260 to 200.
> 
> Tyler Durton (Fight Club): "You have to know the answer to this question! If you died right now, how would you feel about your life? "
> 
> My ultimate goal is to answer with "awesome" but I know I have a long way before I can.


 do your thing every mile begins with that 1st step


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yep that's were I got the link from.
> 
> and thanks, first week back managed all 4 days, plus stuck to the CKD the whole time to.
> 
> Next week I'm hoping my sleep paterns get better. Averaged 3 hrs of sleep every night. But things should settle down soon.


 
CKD is hard to stick with, been there done that BUT it does work! 

Good luck and look forward to carb day!


----------



## danceswithwolves (Aug 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm going to ramble and start tracking my diet and cardio as I go from 260 to 200.
> 
> Tyler Durton (Fight Club): "You have to know the answer to this question! If you died right now, how would you feel about your life? "
> 
> My ultimate goal is to answer with "awesome" but I know I have a long way before I can.


Sounds like you are well on your way


----------



## danceswithwolves (Aug 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Was a pretty good weekend.
> 
> Friday: Step Mill 65 Minutes Intervals alternating 3 to 5
> Saturday: Step Mill 60 Minutes Level 3


stepmill is my favorite cardio equip


----------



## danceswithwolves (Aug 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Monday 5/17/10:
> Step Mill: 60 minutes level 4
> 
> Food:
> ...


 sounds great


----------



## danceswithwolves (Aug 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm trying to eat something every 3-4hrs.
> So the bar was breakfast on the way to work.
> Protein Shake was a betweener
> Then tuna for lunch.
> ...


 4 hours might be a little long unless you are not at all hungry


----------



## danceswithwolves (Aug 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Finished yesterday's food with:
> 
> Another protein shake 50G, sipped on this for about an hour.
> 1 x can of chicken with mayo and pesto
> ...


 Good


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2011)

243 today, so even though I've been struggling getting to the gym or even eating right at least I haven't taken any steps backward. 

Have hit the gym 4 times this week with little to no back pain. Still using way submax weights on some exercises but it's a start.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2011)

So does this mean the backs good now?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd say more like "alright" and a cranky SOB at times but at least all the numbness in the foot and leg is gone so working back into it.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

Just thought I'd stop by to hack into your journal a bit......


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey there, how's it going, how's TOH's shoulder?  You two gotten back into the swing of things?

I've been slacking on posting my workouts, this stupid thing called work has really cut into my time on IM.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, that 4 letter word...  W-O-R-K  it gets in the way of everything!

TOH is still having issues, but we are regularly going to the gym and hitting the weights anyway.. I'm posting a journal on another site also, so I've been slacking here as well.

I'll get it into high gear in the next couple weeks


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 6, 2011)

Katt, your cheating on us with another board.

How dare you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 6, 2011)

Getbodybuilding program, day 1:

Squats:
225 x 5,5,5,5,5
Step Ups:
45's x 5,5,5,5,5
Leg Press:
360 x 5,5,5,5,5
Bench Jumps (we don't have a fuckin box so bench will have to do)
BWx20
Leg Extensions:
115x17
Seated Calf Raises 3 count at the top:
90 x 15,14,13

Legs were jello after this one, but I really liked it to.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Getbodybuilding program, day 1:
> 
> Squats:
> 225 x 5,5,5,5,5
> ...


 
What are the step ups?


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Katt, your cheating on us with another board.
> 
> How dare you.



how did you know??


----------



## x~factor (Sep 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Getbodybuilding program, day 1:
> 
> Squats:
> 225 x 5,5,5,5,5
> ...



Hey O, you got a link for a good read on this program?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> What are the step ups?







YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

katt said:


> how did you know??


 
You told me on the previous post.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Hey O, you got a link for a good read on this program?


 
By none other than our resident Gaz.

getlifting.info » The GetBodybuilding Training System

Leg's haven't been this sore in a long time.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> YouTube Video


 You doing those with 45# db then?  


looks like a good way to get some sore hammy's  LOL


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You told me on the previous post.



lol - oh... I guess my brain continues to fail me.. LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> You doing those with 45# db then?
> 
> 
> looks like a good way to get some sore hammy's LOL


 
Yep, and you'll be suprised the isolation to the quads is awesome.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

katt said:


> lol - oh... I guess my brain continues to fail me.. LOL


 
At least I'm not the only one. I know I've been working to much when I walk to the front of the building and forget who I needed to talk to, and what it had to do with.

Then walk back to my office, sit down and don't even bother to try to figure it out.


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey!!!  Trying to catch up with everyone and see how you're doing!  I'm slacking!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2011)

leg day looks brutal on the new program O


----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yep, and you'll be suprised the isolation to the quads is awesome.


 

How tall is your step?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't be that tall the one o is using because he can only use the bench, but if you can jag you should use a step high enough were your knee is parallel with the floor


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> leg day looks brutal on the new program O



Gee...ya think?? My legs are typically sore for two to three days straight. the jumping squats are horrific, followed by the leg extension.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Can't be that tall the one o is using because he can only use the bench, but if you can jag you should use a step high enough were your knee is parallel with the floor


 
I was thinking about using my bench for step ups.  the bench measures 20 1/2 inches  that should put a hurt on.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

The step that the Girl in the video is using apears to be about 19-20 inches?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 11, 2011)

I know he posted a crap video haha but to use step up as a mass builder, you need a high step and ideally barbell on your back or a good grip to handle some heavyish dumbbells


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 11, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey!!!  Trying to catch up with everyone and see how you're doing!  I'm slacking!



Well you just won your pro card so your allowed to slack. I'm finally getting back into the routine and pretty much told work to kiss my ass if they want me to keep giving up all my nights and mornings.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> How tall is your step?



The bench is roughly 19" when the padding sqishes from my weight.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Gee...ya think?? My legs are typically sore for two to three days straight. the jumping squats are horrific, followed by the leg extension.



I was fine until I had to walk up the stairs to the leg ext machine and then back down. That's when the crazy pump made my legs feel like cement.  Anxious to see how much damage week 2 for legs is goinf to do on friday.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know he posted a crap video haha but to use step up as a mass builder, you need a high step and ideally barbell on your back or a good grip to handle some heavyish dumbbells



Crap video?? It's more fun watching a chic's form as long as it's right.  I could never balance a barbell but will have to work up in weight again. I figure for sets of 5 should be using 60's before to long.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I was thinking about using my bench for step ups.  the bench measures 20 1/2 inches  that should put a hurt on.



Do it, great little cardio to.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Do it, great little cardio to.


 

I did them today with 30# db's and 45 # DB's

I kicked some butt on deads today!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I was fine until I had to walk up the stairs to the leg ext machine and then back down. That's when the crazy pump made my legs feel like cement.  Anxious to see how much damage week 2 for legs is goinf to do on friday.



 been there....it suuuuuuucks!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

Why do we love pain so much?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2011)

We dont know any better


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 12, 2011)

well that and we all know what doesn't kill us makes us stronger.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuuuck that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 12, 2011)

I figured out a combination that doesn't work well on friday.

added in facepulls. 

Facepulls+kelso shrugs+ (metal concert) 

 couldn't move my head for a couple days.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jugg's you going to have a sales on Strike HD-8 soon. I'm almost out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 12, 2011)

Getbodybuilding program, day 2 (last friday):

Assisted Pullups:
-90 x 5,5,5,5,4
Hammer ISO Row:
200 x 5,5,5,5,5
Close Grip Pulldown:
140 x 5,5,5,5,5
Straight Arm Pulldown:
100x18
Facepulls:
120x20
Kelso Shrug:
120/side x 20
Cable Curls:
75x20


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Jugg's you going to have a sales on Strike HD-8 soon. I'm almost out.



No. Too new of a product. Sorry. We are however having a sale on All Out (we're coming out with a new version) and closing it out at 10.00 a container.


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Getbodybuilding program, day 2 (last friday):
> 
> Assisted Pullups:
> -90 x 5,5,5,5,4
> ...



what's a kelso shrug??   We added in facepulls for the first time - they were 'ok' I guess. New movement always feels a little awkward


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I figured out a combination that doesn't work well on friday.
> 
> added in facepulls.
> 
> ...


 
LOL'd


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2011)

Getbodybuilding program, Week 2 Day 1:

Deadlifts (Have I meantioned how I fucking hate high rep deads):
270 x 10, 245 x 9, 255 x 8,8
Good Mornings:
95 x 10,10,10,10
Pull Through (weird exercise):
70 x 10,10,10,10
Hyperextension:
BWx12,10
Seated Leg Curls:
85x20,18
ISO Standing Calf Raise:
270x8,8,8

Hamstrings are tight as hell today. 

I'm really noticing the atrophy (sp) from the nerve damage on the one leg, it's always twice as sore as the other side, but I'm easing back into the weights so hopefully I can build that side back up.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2011)

katt said:


> what's a kelso shrug?? We added in facepulls for the first time - they were 'ok' I guess. New movement always feels a little awkward







YouTube Video










I like the combo of these with the facepulls.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah high rep deads kill my lower back


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

Didn't kill it but I could tell that's the point the fatigue on each set hit the most. 

Today sucks, I'm sore in places I didn't even know could get sore. The foam roller is my friends today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

Getbodybuilding program, Week 2 Day 2 (thursday):

Incline BB Bench:
135 x 10, 8, 115 x 9,8
Military Press:
75 x 10,9,8,8
DB Flat Bench:
45's x 10,8, 35's x 10,10
Leaning Side Laterals:
15 x 17,15
Cable Flyes:
50's x 15, 45 x 15
Cable OH Rope Extensions:
70 x 15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

Getbodybuilding program, Week 2, Day 3:

Squats:
225 x 10,10,9,8
Step Ups:
55's x 10, 35's x 8,8,7
Leg Press:
360 x 10,10,10,10
Bench Jumps 
BWx20,20
Leg Extensions:
115x20,15
Seated Calf Raises 3 count at the top:
90 x 15,15,14


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2011)

Bench jumps suck.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to try this program soon but looks tough


----------



## x~factor (Sep 18, 2011)

Bench Jumps after squat and leg press sounds like suicide mission. LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Bench jumps suck.


 
I couldn't feel them after the pump and lactic acid burn from the leg press.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I'm going to try this program soon but looks tough


 
I know I've only finished 2 weeks but the pump from this program is insane. Quads 3 days later I still can't flex them, they are still pumped. 

This is going to be the worst week, 3 sets of triple drops on each of the first 3 exercises. 

You should definately try it, if I haven't grown by the end of the 12 weeks I'm definately not doing something right.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 19, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Bench Jumps after squat and leg press sounds like suicide mission. LOL


 
Had to catch myself on the rack posts a couple times  pobably looked like a fool but fuck it. 






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 19, 2011)

::::: - FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH - :::::

Streaming the new CD, some awesome songs. Can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Getbodybuilding program, Week 2, Day 3:
> 
> Squats:
> 225 x 10,10,9,8
> ...



Gotta give you props man... after the leg press, I'd be tripping on the Bench Jumps..


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I figured out a combination that doesn't work well on friday.
> 
> added in facepulls.
> 
> ...



lol

Let me give you my chiropractor's number.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Getbodybuilding program, Week 2, Day 3:
> 
> Squats:
> 225 x 10,10,9,8
> ...



That does look brutal.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 19, 2011)

katt said:


> Gotta give you props man... after the leg press, I'd be tripping on the Bench Jumps..


That's what I'm saying!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> ::::: - five finger death punch - :::::
> 
> streaming the new cd, some awesome songs. Can't wait for it to come out.


 

definatly get your head in a lifting mood


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

yep, they are what I crank on dealift day normally. 

Slipknot is always good as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That does look brutal.


 
try it, you'll like it






well after you can walk again in a few days you will. 


I'm still trying to catch up to Juggernaut since we're on the same program with the same schedule.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 21, 2011)

How's the body holding up? Apparently there's a new modern warfare out soon!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just really sore, but no tweaks or pinches so I'm really happy so far. I think it helps that I have to check my ego on the weights to be able to get the required reps. 

I love how quick you see changes in the mirror after a long layoff.

MW3 comes out the second week of Nov.   I'm debating if I want to get Gears of War 3 this weekend as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cycle 1, Week 3, Day 1:

Assisted Pullups:
Triple drop: (-110,-120,-130) x 5+5+5, 5+4+4, 5+4+4
Hammer ISO Row:
Triple drop: (200,180,160) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Close Grip Pulldown:
Triple drop: (120,110,100) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Straight Arm Pulldown:
80 x 20,17,15
Facepulls:
100 x 20,20,18
Kelso Shrug:
100/side x 20,17,17
Cable Curls:
65 x 20,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cycle 1, Week 3, Day 2:

Deadlift:
Triple drop: (245,225,205) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+4
Good Mornings:
Triple drop: (115,105,95) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Pull Through:
Triple drop: (80,70,60) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Hyperextensions:
BW x 10,9,8
Seated Leg Curls:
80 x 20,18,17


----------



## x~factor (Sep 21, 2011)

Triple drop sets of 5+5+5 looks crazy enough to work! I might just give it a try.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah that program intimidates me


----------



## JennyB (Sep 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Just really sore, but no tweaks or pinches so I'm really happy so far. I think it helps that I have to check my ego on the weights to be able to get the required reps.
> 
> I love how quick you see changes in the mirror after a long layoff.


 
Nice work buddy! I like hearing that your pain and teak free! Dropping the weights is tough .. I know all about it. 



davegmb said:


> Yeah that program intimidates me


 
Ditto


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

Teak?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah that program intimidates me



It's a great program Dave. I plan on beating myself silly with it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Teak?


 
Yep, no stick up my ass like some others I see every day.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It's a great program Dave. I plan on beating myself silly with it.


 
So what's your plan after, gonna go back to back with it, or do a short program to bridge. Or maybe just take a week off? 

I've kinda thought it would be cool to take a week off, and then do a 5/3/1 with the deload going right into another round of getbodybuilding.

My definate fav 5/3/1 and so far second fav.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Nice work buddy! I like hearing that your pain and teak free! Dropping the weights is tough .. I know all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto


 
Thanks for stopping by. I think I lured you in with the bacon in my avatar.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

this is funny.
Rhode Rules


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cycle 1, Week 3, Day 3:

Incline Bench:
Triple drop: (135,125,115) x 5+5+5, 5+4+4, (115,105,95) 5+5+5
Military Press:
Triple drop: (75,65,55) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
DB Flat Bench:
Triple drop: (55,45,35) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 4+4+5
Leaning Side Laterals:
10 x 20,15,15
Cable Flyes:
45/side x 15,12 40/side x 15Rope Overhead Extension:
65 x 20,13, 60 x 13


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cycle 1, Week 3, Day 4:

Squat:
Triple drop: (225,205,185) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Step Ups:
Triple drop: (45,35,25) x 5+5+5, 5+4+4, 5+4+4
Leg Press:
Triple drop: (460,410,360) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Bench Jumps:
BW x 20,20,17
Leg Extensions:
100 x 20,17,14


----------



## x~factor (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm jumping on the bandwagon. Doing a little bit of triple drop sets on some excercises.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> this is funny.
> Rhode Rules


 

yes it is!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cycle 2: Week 1: Day 1: Workout B
Assisted Pullups:
-90 x 5,5,5,5,4
Hammer ISO Row:
210 x 5,5,5,5,5
Close Grip Pulldown:
150 x 5,5,5,5,5
Straight Arm Pulldown:
100x18
Facepulls:
120x20
Kelso Shrug:
120/side x 20
Cable Curls:
75x20


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2011)

How's that pukey feeling when doing the cable curls at the very end? sickening pump isnt it? I did it the other day with All Out and it was friggin horrible!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice solid workout !


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2011)

this program your doing O, i think i would feel ill after every workout, how is your nervous system holding up?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks Jag.

Dave the first 3 week cycle was pretty rough, definately a different feeling from doing the 5/3/1 and other programs. This high rep stuff is a killer, but the pump and burn make ya feel huge when your done. Beaten but huge.  Been sick this week so not sure if I'm adapting to the soreness or not.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> How's that pukey feeling when doing the cable curls at the very end? sickening pump isnt it? I did it the other day with All Out and it was friggin horrible!


 
the burn is probably the most intense of all the stuff in this program. 

next week I want to add the all-out back in, I haven't been using it while taking the strike.  But noticed that you and Joe both take them both so I might have to do both once my next shipment of strike comes in.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 30, 2011)

Cycle 2: Week 1: Day 2: Workout C
Deadlifts:
295 x 5,5,5,5,5
Good Mornings:
115 x 5,5,5,5,5
Weighted Hip Thrusts:
95 x 5,5  115 x 5,5,5
Hyperextensions:
BWx15
Seated Leg Curls:
100x20
Seated Calf Raise 3count pause:
115 x 20,19,16 i think I'm dehydrated from being sick because they were cramping up today

Weight no the deads is coming along slowly but pain free so far **crossing fingers**


----------



## x~factor (Sep 30, 2011)

Lower back pain when doing deads?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Lower back pain when doing deads?



I've had a bulging lumbar disc for the last few months. That's one of the reasons I got so inconsistent. Took about 8 weeks to not have the top of my foot numb. But I'm easing back into it and so far so good, plus this program with the higher rep schemes keeps me from going overboard.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2011)

Pretty much anything with weight made me want to die for that time. 

But the good part is I'm back and ready to kick some ass


----------



## x~factor (Oct 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've had a bulging lumbar disc for the last few months. That's one of the reasons I got so inconsistent. Took about 8 weeks to not have the top of my foot numb. But I'm easing back into it and so far so good, plus this program with the higher rep schemes keeps me from going overboard.



Oh right, I remember now. That was some scary shit. Glad you're all recovered from it.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2011)

How do you like the thrusts?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2011)

Felt much better, gonna increase the weight next round.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great read
The Vault: Do the Stuff You Suck At


----------



## davegmb (Oct 5, 2011)

What's with the bacon obsession?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh everything is better with bacon. 

Had a geek moment when looking at tshirts on a site and all the other ones I thought were funny were way to small as an avatar so I picked this one since it is kinda funny. 

Probably switch to something more me soon since I don't recognize my own posts with this on.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 6, 2011)

Couple of my deadlift day constants. 





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (Oct 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Oh everything is better with bacon.



Ever had shrimp wrapped in bacon? Oh my god.


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

I know.  I know.  I'm a stranger.  How have you been?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Ever had shrimp wrapped in bacon? Oh my god.



holy shit that looks friggin incredible


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2011)

mmmmmm Bacon... I think my mouth is watering right now.  I don't want the shrimp, just the bacon...


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Ever had shrimp wrapped in bacon? Oh my god.



Holy shit, that looks awesome. Need to figure out how to make those


----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Great read
> The Vault: Do the Stuff You Suck At


 
Very interesting! Thansk for posting


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cycle 2, Week 2, Day 1:

Incline Bench:
135 x 10,9,7,7
Military Press:
95 x 10,7, 85 x 8, 75 x 8
DB Flat Bench:
40x 10,10,10,10
Leaning Side Laterals:
15 x 20,15
Cable Flyes:
45/side x 20, 15
Rope Overhead Extension:
85 x 17,13


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cycle 2, Week 2, Bastardized combination of day 2 and 3

Squats:
245 x 10,10,7, 225 x 7
After watching this depth was considably below parallel which had now brought a new dimension to leg soreness/pain. The bottom one on squat depth: Starting Strength

Leg Press: 
360x10, 450x10,10 8

Hammer Iso Machine:
200 x 10,10,8,8

CG Pulldown:
100 x 10,10,10,9

Straight Arm Pulldown:
80 x 20,15

Facepulls:
120 x 20,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cycle 2, Week 3, Day 1:

Deadlift:
Triple drop: (255,245,225) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+4+4
Good Mornings:
Triple drop: (115,105,95) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Weighted Hip Thrust:
Triple drop: (135,125,115) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Hyperextensions:
BW x 12,10,9
Seated Leg Curls:
85 x 20,20,17


----------



## x~factor (Oct 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> After watching this depth was considably below parallel which had now brought a new dimension to leg soreness/pain. The bottom one on squat depth: Starting Strength



Good video!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

That site has a lot of really good video's and information on form. 

It's made a big difference on my deadlifts. 

Juggernaut got me interested, his Starting Strength program looks really good as well, I think Juggernaut's had some clients use it and get good results.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Deep fried bacon WFT? 





chocolate covered bacon?? 






Bacon Vodka? 







Candied bacon and pecans







*Bacon *its whats for EVERYTHING!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 11, 2011)

Personally the bacon and pecans looks the best to me. And yes I started to drool when I scrolled through these.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Personally the bacon and pecans looks the best to me. And yes I started to drool when I scrolled through these.


 
Agreed   I love pecans 

Anything with bacon is better   (almost)


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cycle 2, Week 3, Day 2:

Incline Bench:
Triple drop: (135,125,115) x 5+5+5, 5+4+4, (125,115,105) 5+4+4
Military Press:
Triple drop: (75,65,55) x 5+5+5, (80,75,65)5+5+5, 5+5+5
DB Flat Bench:
Triple drop: (55,45,35) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 4+4+5
Leaning Side Laterals:
10 x 20,17,15
Cable Flyes:
40/side x 20,12 30/side x 15
Rope Overhead Extension:
65 x 20,13, 55 x 15


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Cycle 2, Week 3, Day 2:
> 
> Incline Bench:
> Triple drop: (135,125,115) x 5+5+5, 5+4+4, (125,115,105) 5+4+4
> ...


 
How long did the workout take?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

about an hour, legs tomorrow will probably be 75 since those always take a little longer to recover to start the next set.

Tell ya what, with the All-Out I take before I hit the gym I sweat almost as much as doing real cardio on this program.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 13, 2011)

I try and keep my workout to 40-45 minutes. I cannot take and Pre WO stuff I cannot handle any stims. The strongest stuff I take is green tea. I messed up my adrenals and thyroid with too much stims ands stacks years ago. That was no fun..

I think I remember reading somewhere that lifting over 45 minutes is counter productive because you run out of glucose stores and become catabolic. I'll see if I can find the research. 

From Rob Fagain's website. 

I have both books NHE Natural Hormonal Enhancement, on hormonal response and HIE Hormaonal Intellegent Exercise. 

Rob Faigin's Hormonal Fitness supplement for Women and Men

Myth: The ideal weight-lifting workout lasts more than an hour.
Truth: The ideal weight-lifting workout lasts less than an hour.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think if they were over an hour consistently or long term it would be counter productive. 

But like in this program, every 3rd week is the crazy longer workout, way more sets week. Then the following week your recovering with only 2 workout and those you can get done in 30-40 minutes. And then the second week is 3 that take about 40-45. 

Or like I keep telling a friend here at work that spends 60 minutes doing tri's, it's the quality of the exercise not quantity.

He's also the one who won't do squats or deads because they are to hard. 

That looks like some interesting reading, I'll have to check it out when I have more time at home. Thanks for the link.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2011)

Cycle 2, Week 3, Day 3:

Squat:
Triple drop: (245,225,205) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5

Step Ups:
Triple drop: (45,35,25) x 5+5+5, 5+5+4, 5+4+4

Leg Press:
Triple drop: (460,410,360) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5

Bench Jumps:
BW x 20,20,17

Leg Extensions:
105 x 20,15,15

Seated Calf Raises:
115x18, 110x15, 100x15


----------



## jagbender (Oct 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I think if they were over an hour consistently or long term it would be counter productive.
> 
> 
> Or like I keep telling a friend here at work that spends 60 minutes doing tri's, it's the quality of the exercise not quantity.
> ...


 

That workout seemed like it was long. But there was a reason. 

I would rater do squats or deads for 30 minutes that tri's for an hour. He probably doesn't realize he is doing more damage than good. 

Rob Faigen has some very interesting and scienticfically based books and exercise programs. Rob suggests to lift with rep ranges of 6 to 9. Under 6 too heavy over 9 too light. Seems to work, But I have been doing lots of pryamid stuff and going for IRM's His book HIE hormanally intellegent Exercise has some pretty good programs from beginner to advanced. But right now I am doing a very basic plan, Short heavy workouts Squats & some legs, one day Deads and back one day and chest / arms. 3 days lifting 3-4 days 1 hour cardio. I want to burn up more fat before I increase calories. I cannot believe I am gaining muscle and losing fat @ 1800-2000 calories a day. But 50% protein 25c /25f seems to be working. 

Squats and deads Rule!


----------



## katt (Oct 14, 2011)

I had to laugh at the 60 minute tricep man... LOL   We have a guy at the gym that comes in with the 'walk' .. granted he has good arms and is lean, but that's about it.. I've NEVER seen him do any type of leg workout. 

So, we were at a pre-judging of a show a couple weeks back and we notice him there, so of course he noticed and proceeded to come over and let us know that he's going to try this because someone said he should compete... REALLY??  Uh, buddy - snap back in reality... go work on your legs and other bodyparts for about a year or two, THEN consider it.. really.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 14, 2011)

To make it worse he's a smooth talker, so now he's talked another guy at work to hit the gym. 

So I asked the new guy how it's going, and turns out the "arm" guy is helping him out, and he rattled off 8 bicep exercises he was going to do that night. 

Both just walk away when I tell them I average 1-2 exercises for bi and tri a week over the last year, and my arms are bigger and I weigh less than them so they can't even use that as an excuse.

I've never been to any show's, I think it would be interesting to see the results of all that hard work in person instead of just in pics.

But at the same time it would be funny to see all the chicken bodies, or the new term I've hard lately is "california hardbody" you know the type, all chest and arms with no back or legs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Squats and deads Rule!



Keep preaching my man. 

And your transformation has been awesome to watch.


----------



## katt (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah totally... well now with the new division "physique"  they fit it!  It's more like a model pose and they are wearing board shorts, so all you have to have is upper body.

We are in the NW so were only get a couple of shows here each year, which usually aren't all that great - but we do go over to Seattle each year for a bigger show The Emerald Cup, which is a national qualifier, and you see some quality competitors there!   If you get a chance to watch one, you should for sure!  It gives us great motivation to keep hitting it hard!   Plus with the bigger shows, you get lots of free samples... LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Time to catch up on these:

Assisted Pullups:
Triple drop: (-110,-120,-130) x 5+5+5, 5+5+4, 5+4+4
Hammer ISO Row:
Triple drop: (220,210,200) x 5+5+5, 5+5+4, (210,200,180) 5+5+5
Close Grip Pulldown:
Triple drop: (130,120,110) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Straight Arm Pulldown:
80 x 20,15,15
Facepulls:
120 x 20,15,15
Kelso Shrug:
100/side x 15,15,15
Cable Curls:
65 x 20,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Deadlifts:
315 x 5,5,5,5,5
Good Mornings:
125 x 5,5,5,5,5
Weighted Hip Thrusts:
135 x 5,5,5,5
Hyperextensions:
BWx15
Seated Leg Curls:
105x20


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cycle 3, Week 1, Day 2:

Incline Bench:
165 x 5,4, 155 x 5, 135 x 5,5
Military Press:
95 x 5,5,5,5,5
DB Flat Bench:
65x 5,5,5,5,4
Leaning Side Laterals:
20 x 20
Cable Flyes:
55/side x 15
Rope Overhead Extension:
95 x 18


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cycle 3, Week 2, Day 1:

Squats:
225 x 10,10,10,10
Step Ups:
35's x 10,10,8,8
Leg Press:
450 x 10,10,10,10
Bench Jumps:
BW x 20,20
Leg Extensions:
115 x 18,13
Seated Calf Raises 3 sec pauses:
100 x 15,15,13


----------



## x~factor (Oct 24, 2011)

Very solid workout!


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Yo!  How was your weekend?  What did you do?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2011)

How long you going to run this program for o?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2011)

5 more weeks it's supposed to be 4 x 3wk cycles. 

I really like this program though, I've definately grown since I'm down about 15lbs from when I was doing 5/3/1 but measurements are the same. 

I'm considering doing a couple cycles of 5/3/1 to finish off the year, and then do another round of this next year. 

This program is like a gauntlet that definately pushes me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Yo! How was your weekend? What did you do?


 
Just family stuff before it starts to cool off, then sunday cried in my beer watchin the Raiders trainwreck that was last sundays game.

How was yours?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Very solid workout!


 
Thanks, tryin to stick to the program better this cycle, last one I goofed up the second week.


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice looking workouts O. Really liking that back workout. Got my little black cogs turning now.


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Just family stuff before it starts to cool off, then sunday cried in my beer watchin the Raiders trainwreck that was last sundays game.
> 
> How was yours?


 
Busy!  We had a show here and our Team competed.  11 athletes.  We took home several 1st place trophies and couple 2nd-5th.  Won the Team Award!

Hung out with IFBB Pro Hidetada Yamagishi.  He came to Cheesecake Factory with our team after the show.  And we took him to the airport on Sunday.  

Back to DC training yesterday.  Love it!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Nice looking workouts O. Really liking that back workout. Got my little black cogs turning now.


 
w/b, the volume on Gaz's program is cool, big change from how I had been lifting.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Busy! We had a show here and our Team competed. 11 athletes. We took home several 1st place trophies and couple 2nd-5th. Won the Team Award!
> 
> Hung out with IFBB Pro Hidetada Yamagishi. He came to Cheesecake Factory with our team after the show. And we took him to the airport on Sunday.
> 
> Back to DC training yesterday. Love it!


 
Your team seems to be doing awesome.  

Are you a part of that other show in a couple weeks or will just some of your team be competing?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cycle 3, Week 2, Day 2:

Pullups:
-110 x 10,7,-120 x 8,7
Hammer ISO:
210 x 10,8,200 x 8,8
CG Pulldown:
110 x 10,10,10,8
Stiff Arm Pulldown:
90 x 20,15
Facepull:
100 x 20,15
Kelso Shrug:
100 x 20,20
Cable Curls:
70 x 20,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cycle 3, Week 2, Day 3:

Deads:
275 x 10,10, 9,9
Good Mornings:
125 x 10,10,10,10
WHT:
135 x 10,10,10,10
Hypers:
BW x 13,12
Seated Leg Curl:
115 x 18,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cycle 3, Week 3, Day 1:

Flat Bench (Incline has been causing shoulder pain):
Triple drop: (175,155,135) x 5+5+5, 5+5+4, (165,155,135) 5+4+4
Military Press:
Triple drop: (85,75,65) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
DB Incline Bench:
Triple drop: (55,45,35) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 4+4+4
Leaning Side Laterals:
15 x 15,12,10 x 15
Cable Flyes:
35/side x 20,15, 15
Rope Overhead Extension:
75 x 18 ,15, 15


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

So decided to compare measurements to pre-back issues:

Numbers don't do the change in the mirror justice but it's a one to one comparison so here goes. Plus this is only my 9th week truely lifting after the long recovery.

5/15/2011
Weight: 258
Neck: 17
Bicep: 17.5
Forearm: 14.5
Waist (relaxed) 45
Waist (flexed) 42.5
Thigh: 25.75
Calf: 17.5

10/31/2011
Weight: 245
Neck: 17
Bicep: 17.5
Forearm: 14.5
Waist (relaxed) 44.5
Waist (flexed) 41.5
Thigh: 26
Calf: 17.25


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

How tall are you o?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

6ft


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So decided to compare measurements to pre-back issues:
> 
> Numbers don't do the change in the mirror justice but it's a one to one comparison so here goes. Plus this is only my 9th week truely lifting after the long recovery.
> 
> ...



Nice job


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks man, I think if I can add in cardio on my non lifting days I should be able to trim that up much faster.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cycle 3, Week 3, Day 2:

Squat:
Triple drop: (255,245,225) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Step Ups:
Triple drop: (35's, 25's, BW) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+5
Leg Press:
Triple drop: (460,410,360) x 5+5+5, 5+5+5, 5+5+4
Bench Jumps:
BW x 20,20,20
Leg Extensions:
115 x 15,14, 110 x 15
Donkey Calf Raise Machine:
140 x 20 ,20, 15


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2011)

So how do you feel about the new measurements, what where you expecting?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2011)

for being down the weight I'm happy that the numbers are back to were I left off when I got injured. Guess with the new definition and just looking bigger in the mirror felt a little disappointing that I hadn't increased. 

But the program works and works great, down in weight, and gained back all the size I'd lost in 9 weeks.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

The program is pretty sick in the way it works, right?


----------



## x~factor (Nov 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> for being down the weight I'm happy that the numbers are back to were I left off when I got injured. Guess with the new definition and just looking bigger in the mirror felt a little disappointing that I hadn't increased.
> 
> But the program works and works great, down in weight, and gained back all the size I'd lost in 9 weeks.



Can't really ask for more than that.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2011)

Great measurements buddy! Glad you enjoyed the program 

You starting the 5/3/1 now? Whats the plan?


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

just read you're a Raiders fan??  That's MY team!  ha ha... at least they are doing _*better*_ this year  

toh is a Steelers fan, so we have quite a rivalry in da house....


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Great measurements buddy! Glad you enjoyed the program
> 
> You starting the 5/3/1 now? Whats the plan?


 
Thanks, not as impressive as yours but will start the strategic carbs like you and Jugg's soon.

I still have 1 more week of the getbodybuilding, and then over thanksgiving week I'll probably just do cardio and get my final 5/3/1 squared away. I want to read through my pdf's this weekend and see what accessory work I want to do. And put the plan in here to get opinions.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

katt said:


> just read you're a Raiders fan?? That's MY team! ha ha... at least they are doing _*better*_ this year
> 
> toh is a Steelers fan, so we have quite a rivalry in da house....


 
better?  hell we're in first after 9 weeks, last time that happened we made the superbowl. 

If we can stay healthy we have a good chance of getting at least one playoff game. 

I'm the oddball, my #1 team is the raiders, #2 = steelers

I've always been a fan of the smashmouth hardcore defenses


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> The program is pretty sick in the way it works, right?


 
Sick, demented, sadistic. And god damn the fuckin thing works better than anything I'd ever done to gain size and definition before. 

Until I stop making gains I think it's going to go:

get bodybuilding - gain size
5/3/1 - fill in the size with quality strength and get the muscle matured

and just rinse and repeat.


----------



## GauSha (Nov 20, 2011)

I've recently started a new routine focused around HIIT. I'm 30 years old and relatively fit. Small guy at 5'4 and weighing roughly 59kg. My aim is not to get massive but more to get defined and cut. The area that I feel I wanna target the most is my mid section (lowr abs). Can you tell me if my routine sounds like it would work. I've been doing it for the past week and feel great. 

HIIT: 3x week
Phase I
-5 min: warm up (treadmill)
-10 min: sprint/jog: 15sec sprint/45sec jog
-2 min: cool down 
Phase II
-20 min: steady state cardio (eliptical)
Phase III
-10min: sprint/jog: 1min sprint:1min jog (lower intensity then in Phase I).

The days that I'm not doing HIIT, I do stead state cardio for 30-40 minutes. Along with a high intensity based weight session (3-4x week). 

Any tips woudl be great. 
ps: Would it hurt to have a weight session on days of HIIT? ie: high rep/low weight work otu? 

Cheers.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2011)

So where's this plan? Get it up here!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> So where's this plan? Get it up here!



fo reeeealzzz


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

I hate my F'n job, can't wake up in the mornings without a stomache ache anymore. But made it in today to do the last workout for the getbodybuilding. After the first set got my head straight and didn't think about all the bullshit around here.

Rest of the week is going to be pushing the prowler, and maybe doing a couple of the morning kickboxing classes. Just to decompress and get ready for next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

So here is what I'm looking at, but not sure if the volume is to much or if I'm not balancing things out. Input is encouraged. 

So between all pressing sets, going to do pullups. As many as possible since the new gym doesn't have an assisted pullup machine, just going to keep working on them until I can do some volume. 

And want to finish each day with some prowler pushing, even at the least a couple trips up and down the driveway.

The program:

*Monday:*
Military Press - 5/3/1
Military Press (BBB) ??? 5 x 10 
Face Pulls ??? 3 x 10
Kelso Shrugs ??? 2 x 15 
Cable OH Ext ??? 3 x 15

*Tuesday:*
Deads - 5/3/1
Deads (BBB) ??? 5 x 10
Good Mornings ??? 3 x 10
Back Ext/GHR ??? 2 x 10
Donkey Raises ??? 3 x 15

*Thursday:*
Barbell Bench - 5/3/1
Floor Press(BBB) -  5 x 10
Incline DB ??? 3 x 10
Hammer High ISO ??? 2 x 10
Cable Curls ??? 3 x 15

*Friday:*
Squat - 5/3/1
Squat (BBB) -  5 x 10
LegPress ??? 3 x 10
DB Rows (Croc) ??? 2 x (As many as possible)
Seated Calf Raise ??? 3 x 15


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont like leg presses. Perhaps walking lunges or pistol squats?
Also not crazy about the rep scheme. What is your primary goal? That should dictate exactly which rep scheme to use.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Primary goal is I want to solidify and add strength to the new muscle I gained during getbodybuilding. So I'd say it's more of a strength phase.

The Rep scheme other than the BBB (boring but big) set, and the 5/3/1 were just a guess to start the discussion. 

I hadn't done leg press in years before the last program, thought I'd throw those in but maybe I'll go with step ups. Those my back handles better than lunges.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Also not crazy about the rep scheme. What is your primary goal? That should dictate exactly which rep scheme to use.


Interesting. What would you recommend for someone that wants to get bigger, not necessarily stronger?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Interesting. What would you recommend for someone that wants to get bigger, not necessarily stronger?


 
GetBodybuilding - Gaz's program 

Worked for me while recoving from the bulging disc and I'm bigger and more definition than when I got injured. Even people here at work that I've known for 10yrs, and see every day have noticed.

I definately will be doing it again.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the incline leg press! Helps me add volume and weight to my leg workouts good assistance exercise


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2011)

O, 
I'm not a fan of the leg press only for you, because of the back issues you've had. Why even play with a possible issue?

X~factor,
BBB is using a compound move as assistance work using 5x10. I'd stick with that. It's easy, challenging and definitely works. It put a shitload of weight on me when I used it. 
GBS is also incredibly useful. You do need to ensure that you're getting proper food intake. That is 70% of getting bigger.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> O,
> I'm not a fan of the leg press only for you, because of the back issues you've had. Why even play with a possible issue?



Very true, and this is why I always ask for assists on my programs because I have a tendency to go overboard. That's why I wasn't sure if I have to much assistance work as well.

I forgot to include at I'm planning to do the strategic carb cycling along with this to see if I can continue my quest to lose the gut.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2011)

Need numbers?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

No thanks, you ran them for me a couple weeks ago. Things have just been to busy to get started. 

So what's your thoughts on volume of accessory exercises, and if this is a for strength cycle, how would you reccomend changing the reps?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

Is the boring but big version a bodybuilding program then even tho it's 5/3/1


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

nope, however I do think with the 5x10 BBB set it should definately cause some size gain.

The real template only has 3 exercises per workout, and I beleive he called it boring because your basically halfing the weight and doing 5x of whatever the main exercise was as the second exercise.

me being the glutton for punishment of course thinks I should add a couple more exercises 

The reason I picked that template was just because with the holidays and year and month ends coming up I just want to go in and bang stuff out without really thinking to much.


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey!  What's going on in your world?  I know I just need to be around more often.  Hopefully things will settle down soon and I can get my bootay back here.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey IG, how's things up north?

So are you in the off season yet? You and PC's team has had a really good season. 

Things are going good other than work, found a new gym that actually is going to be fun, has an awesome environment for lifting. Even have a prowler and tires for me to play with. Starting 5/3/1 on monday as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1 D1:*
5/3/1 - Military Press - 
95x5, 115x5, 6x125

(BBB) Military Press - 
85x10,10,7
75x9
65x10

Face Pulls – 
150x10,10,10

Kelso Shrugs – 
105x10,10,10

Cable OH Ext – 
80x10
95x10,10


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

So it begins! You glad to be back on it?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yep felt really good to throw around some heavier weight. I'm being careful though, basically starting with the weight I did 3 round from were I left off last year. AKA before I started doing the Power Lifting version. And in theory that means I should be were I left off or better, by the time I'm done with these 4 cycles. 

Deads I took 4 rounds back just to ease more into it to keep the back solid and not push it just to say I've done better.

I should note, that other than the 5/3/1 and some BBB sets everything will be without straps.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

Funny you should put that no straps comment O! I think it would be useful if we all clarified if we are using straps on a certain exercise or not! I don't own any so that's that done lol.

Forgot to reply that the link you sent me didn't work on my iPhone but will check it on my laptop and sure it will be okay thank you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 7, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D2:* (s) = with straps
5/3/1 - Deads - 
 225x5, 265x5, (s) 295x9

 (BBB) Military Press - 
 205x10,10,(s) 10,10,10

 Good Mornings ??? 
 115x10,10,10

 Back Ext ??? 
 BWx10,9,9

 Donkey Raises ??? 
200x15,15,15

Grip wasn't as bad as I expected, just need to work on the endurance.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 7, 2011)

WTF, even after foam rolling today DOMS is hitting my upper back/traps hard as hell today. Looks cool though, kinda like I've been shrugging all day so far. 

Those workouts were mon and tues, hope it clears up for bench tomorrow.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> (BBB) Military Press -
> 205x10,10,(s) 10,10,10.



Typo?  If not, THAT is why you are so sore!!!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought that too x?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 7, 2011)

those were deads. the MP's were the day before since I was cut and pasting to keep the same format's.  damn wish I could MP that much for that many reps.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

So I was able to watch the de-evolution of the deadlift today.

Group of guys had a circuit planned that included deads of 25 reps @ 95lbs.

So each one pretty much had the same patern of issues:

Reps:
1-6 good form, used the hips correctly
7-12 became RDL's  with a little hip pop at the top for lockout
13-18 became SLDL's with absolutely no hip action
19-25 became panic just get the reps at any cost, some moved the bar down 6 inch's from the top for partials

Needless to say it gave me so many mental things to verify and watch to make sure they never happen when I do deads.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D3:*
5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
125x5, 145x5, 165x7

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
105x10,10,10,8, 95x10

DB Incline – 
45's x 10,9, 35's x 10

Hammer HI ISO Row – 
180x10, 200x10,8

Cable Curls – 
70x10, 80x10,9


----------



## davegmb (Dec 8, 2011)

Just ordered the paperback copy of 5/3/1 so I can give it a whirl in the new year


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's on my christmas list. I've been instructed that I'm going to die if I buy anything for myself until next year. 

This new one is supposed to have some other assistance protocols from the bits I've heard about.

I should note, that I was really impressed by the floor press's, they didn't hurt my shoulder which has been acting up. 

well that and realized that I suck at chest exercises.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey IG, how's things up north?
> 
> So are you in the off season yet? You and PC's team has had a really good season.
> 
> Things are going good other than work, found a new gym that actually is going to be fun, has an awesome environment for lifting. Even have a prowler and tires for me to play with. Starting 5/3/1 on monday as well.


 
We got snow.  It's so cold!  Brrrr!  Other than being cold, I'm good.  lol

Yeah, the team did awesome!  3 Pro cards in one year!  Woohoo!  

That is awesome about your new gym.  It's fun to have a new playground to fool around in.  We just switched 24 hour fit location and we're at a super sport now.  They have an outdoor area that has tires, a sled and a bunch of other stuff.  I haven't been out there yet because of the weather, but once it starts to warm up I want to go out there and play.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> That is awesome about your new gym. It's fun to have a new playground to fool around in. We just switched 24 hour fit location and we're at a super sport now. They have an outdoor area that has tires, a sled and a bunch of other stuff. I haven't been out there yet because of the weather, but once it starts to warm up I want to go out there and play.


 
It's funny, I just picture you and PC standing at the window staring at all those fun toys like when we were kids waiting for the snow to be gone in the spring.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D4:*
5/3/1 - Squats - 
195x5, 225x5, 255x8

(BBB) Squats - 
165x10,10,10,10, 175x10

Step Ups ??? 
35's x 10,10,8

DB Rows ??? had to start light to see how the back would handle it (wasn't to bad, but realized my grip sucks)
45x15, 12

Seated Calf Raises ??? 
150x20,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great article over at EliteFTS:

Commitment


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> It's funny, I just picture you and PC standing at the window staring at all those fun toys like when we were kids waiting for the snow to be gone in the spring.


 
LOL  Yeah, that is a funny picture.  Wiping the condensation off the window just enough for our eyeballs to check out our new playground for the spring!  haha

So what you doing this weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2011)

where are these pics you speak of?
I saw the one of you w/ the white shirt....ho-lee-swiss-cheese! You can play your abs like a musical instrument!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> So what you doing this weekend?



Christmas shopping, it's totally snuck up on me this year. I'm a last minute shopping for the big stuff but normally I have the small stuff purchased by now.

Other than that just relaxing and resting my legs after all the squats on friday.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1 D5:*
 5/3/1 - Military Press - 
105x3, 120x3, 135x5

 (BBB) Military Press - 
 85x10,10,8
 75x10,7

 Face Pulls – 
 155x10,10,160x10

 Kelso Shrugs – 
220x10,10,230x10

 Cable OH Ext – 
105x10,10, 115x10


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Kelso shrugs. Nice.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking good man, program looks solid. And YES loving Kelso shrugs in there. Great exercise.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 12, 2011)

Good looking workouts O, I'd like to be that strong over my head!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, the Kelso's by themselves I just couldn't get into, but once I added facepulls with them they destroy and it feels awesome. 

Dave wait til you start 5/3/1, that's where I really saw an increase in my pressing ability. Still have a ways to go, my goal is to catch up to Juggernaut. 

I know that probably sounds like a broken record, but after all the years of lifting, when it comes to strength I haven't found a better program. However I'm sure there are still a bunch left for me to try, but I can only speak for what I've done.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

You'll probably catch up now. I'm at a sticking point on the millys with 16 weeks out. Or, it might just be a weirdly occurring phenomenon because of my low carb day yesterday. Too early to tell.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D6:* (s) = with straps
 5/3/1 - Deads - 
 245x3, 280x3, (s) 315x7

 (BBB) Deads - 
 225x10,10,8,(s) 12,10

 Good Mornings ??? 
 135x10,8, 115x10

 Back Ext ??? 
 BWx12,12,10

 Donkey Raises ??? 
 220x15,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You'll probably catch up now. I'm at a sticking point on the millys with 16 weeks out. Or, it might just be a weirdly occurring phenomenon because of my low carb day yesterday. Too early to tell.



 we'll see but if I follow my 5/3/1 plan I should be putting up 155 for reps. So at least I'll get the chance to close the gap.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

Today was the first day deading over 300 since the injury. And everything felt great and solid.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Today was the first day deading over 300 since the injury. And everything felt great and solid.


 
Yeah !  +300 again!!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome back to the 300 club haha Ive not longed arrived there myself


----------



## x~factor (Dec 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> 5/3/1 - Deads -
> 245x3, 280x3, (s) *315x7[/SIZE]*



7!?!? Nice!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice deadlifting bro!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, it felt good today. Back is already feeling thrashed. 

I don't know what it is but deads are the one exercise that I always get psyched up for.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Boss looking stuff O, Reminds me I need to do Kelso's again.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Boss looking stuff O, Reminds me I need to do Kelso's again.



Haha can tell your a scouser Traps saying "boss"!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice job on the deads my friend!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2011)

Something about a good deadlift day that makes you have to shit lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Haha can tell your a scouser Traps saying "boss"!!


 
You'd be amazed how many people in random stores or restaurants call me boss now days. It's actually kind of weird.

now I have no idea what a "scouser" is.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks IG and Premier. 

Premier the weights aren't high enough to cause that yet.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

Great job both the deads and the GMs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D7:
*5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
130x3, 150x3, 165x9

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
115x10,10,9,105x10,10

DB Incline ??? 
45's x 10,10,10

Hammer HI ISO Row ??? 
200x10,10,8

Cable Curls ??? 
80x10,10,10


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D8:*
5/3/1 - Squats - 
215x3, 245x3, 275x8

(BBB) Squats - 
175x10,10,10,10, 185x10

Step Ups ??? 
40's x 10,8,35's x 8

DB Rows ??? (my grip sucks, but have minimized the use of straps on all training)
45x15, 12,8

Seated Calf Raises ??? 
160x15,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1 D9:*
5/3/1 - Military Press - 
110x5, 125x3, 140x6

(BBB) Military Press - 
85x10,10,10,7, 75x10

Face Pulls – 
160x10,10,10

Kelso Shrugs – 
230x10,10,10

Cable OH Ext – 
115x10,10,7


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Great job both the deads and the GMs.


 
Thanks, I've become a fan of GM's I can really feel the hammy's stretch better than I ever did with SLDL or RDL's.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Zercher style, but I'm dealing with a bit of bicep tendinitis.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks, I've become a fan of GM's I can really feel the hammy's stretch better than I ever did with SLDL or RDL's.



How much do you bend at the knees when you do GMs? Do you bend parallel to the floor?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> How much do you bend at the knees when you do GMs? Do you bend parallel to the floor?


 

i do them straight leg 






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2011)

Wendler thinks GM's are great for the squat


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a big fan of the Zercher style, but I'm dealing with a bit of bicep tendinitis.


 
The zercher stuff just looks like it would bruise the hell outa your arms. 

I'm having a hard enough time dealing with my shins on the deads. Today scraped the damn things open.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> How much do you bend at the knees when you do GMs? Do you bend parallel to the floor?


 
Parallel with a slight bend, my knee's hurt if I make them to stiff. However I really concentrate to make sure I feel that hamstring stretch on each rep.  


jagbender said:


> i do them straight leg


 
Almost exactly but with just a slight more bend. 




davegmb said:


> Wendler thinks GM's are great for the squat


 Yep, I beleive Ripptoe does as well. And in the "so you think you can squat" videos by elitefts bench GM's are one of the solution to some form issues on the squat.

I'd say they probably have helped, but doubt it would show any carry over into front squats (which seem to be your fav lately)


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D10:* (s) = with straps
5/3/1 - Deads - 
265x3, 295x3, (s) 335x8

(BBB) Deads - 
235x10,10,7,(s) 13,10

Good Mornings ??? 
135x10,10,10

Back Ext ??? 
BWx12,12,12

Donkey Raises ??? 
240x15,260x15,15 

Today felt really good, even better than last week. Most interesting part is when I plugged these into the 5/3/1 spreadsheet, my calculated 1RM is only 8lbs off of what I ended at when I hurt my back.  And this is only the first of 4 rounds of 5/3/1


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *5/3/1 R1D10:* (s) = with straps
> 5/3/1 - Deads -
> 265x3, 295x3, (s) 335x8
> 
> ...


 

Well on your way!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks man, any plans for the holiday? We are just hang out at home and make all the relatives come to our place.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok I know this is probably the wrong time to ask this but I'm intersted in people's opinions. 

Since I'm going to do the 5/3/1 in 4 cycles and then do gaz's routine again, I've been thinking about only doing the deload after cycle 2 and 4.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Since I'm going to do the 5/3/1 in 4 cycles and then do gaz's routine again, I've been thinking about *only doing the deload after cycle 2 and 4*.



Explain this a bit further? It lost something in translation.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok the plan is currently to do 4 round (i call them cycles) of the 4 week plan, 
5/3/1/Deload
5/3/1/Deload
5/3/1/Deload
5/3/1/Deload

I'm considering doing it like this instead. 
5/3/1/5/3/1/Deload 
5/3/1/5/3/1/Deload 

mostly because I hate deload week.  and since I'm not going to do to many round/cycles before changing it up thinking I might not need that deload each time around.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> The zercher stuff just looks like it would bruise the hell outa your arms.
> 
> I'm having a hard enough time dealing with my shins on the deads. Today scraped the damn things open.


 ...you know the saying: If you're NOT leaving 'dna' on the bar, you're doing it wrong.

Do you have a trap bar in your gym?
A gym I used to go to before I came over here had an OLY bar that had a curve in it, so even if your hands held the bar parallel to your ankles, the bar never touched your shins.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks man, any plans for the holiday? We are just hang out at home and make all the relatives come to our place.


 
Pretty much ditto  my daughter's Birthday is friday  big party then a bon fire later!  going to be hanging out this weekend!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D11:*
5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
 140x5, 160x3, 175x7

 (BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
 115x10,10,10,6,105x8

 DB Incline – (shoulder was tweaking today for some reason) 
 50's x 10,45'sx9,9

 Hammer HI ISO Row – 
 200x10,10,8

 Cable Curls – 
 90x10,7, 80x9


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...you know the saying: If you're NOT leaving 'dna' on the bar, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Do you have a trap bar in your gym?
> A gym I used to go to before I came over here had an OLY bar that had a curve in it, so even if your hands held the bar parallel to your ankles, the bar never touched your shins.



 I've never been at a gym with a trap bar, they say it's pretty awesome and actually a better dead because you and keep the bar moving vertical without any bow out to get around the knee's. Which also is supposed to be safer on the lower back as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Pretty much ditto  my daughter's Birthday is friday  big party then a bon fire later!  going to be hanging out this weekend!



That's awesome that your going to still have a big party for her with it so close to Christmas. My aunt's birthday was christmas eve and she always got screwed because everybody would just do the combo gifts.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That's awesome that your going to still have a big party for her with it so close to Christmas. My aunt's birthday was christmas eve and she always got screwed because everybody would just do the combo gifts.


 

We try to keep it seperate.  but she does get a lot of gifts all at once!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wish I could have one of these under the tree this year:






Or:





Wouldn't turn either down.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2011)

*5/3/1 R1D12:*
5/3/1 - Squats - 
225x5, 255x3, 285x8

(BBB) Squats - 
185x10,10,10,10, 195x10

Step Ups ??? 
40's x 10,8,35's x 8

DB Rows ??? (my grip sucks)
50x15, 10,8

Seated Calf Raises ??? 
180x15,15,15 

Again calculated RM ends up being only 8lbs away from my max calculated pre injury.  So it'll be the last time I bring that up since it's obvious the comeback has gone well and I need to stop looking back and comparing and just keep moving forward .


----------



## x~factor (Dec 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Wouldn't turn either down.


Haha nice!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 24, 2011)

Woohoo 

Thanks and merry christmas to you and your family!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2011)

*5/3/1 R2 D1:*
5/3/1 - Military Press - 
100x5, 115x5, 130x8

(BBB) Military Press - 
85x10,10,9, 75x10,10

Face Pulls ??? 
160x10,10,8

Kelso Shrugs ??? 
250x10,10,10

Tate Press - 
30's x 10, 45's x 5, 35's x 8

Cable OH Ext ??? 
125x10,6,115x7


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2011)

*5/3/1 R2D2:* (s) = with straps
5/3/1 - Deads - 
230x5, 270x5, (s) 305x10

(BBB) Deads - 
225x10,10,8,(s) 12, 245x10

Good Mornings – 
135x10,10,10

Back Ext – 
BWx13,12,12

Donkey Raises – 
260x15,15,14


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 29, 2011)

5/3/1 R2D3:
5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
125x5, 145x5, 160x10

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
115x10,10,10,8,105x10

DB Incline –  
50's x 10,9, 45'sx8

Hammer HI ISO Row – 
210x10,10,8

Cable Curls – 
90x10,10, 90x8


----------



## x~factor (Dec 29, 2011)

How much are you planning on upping the weights on 531 squats since you can do 285 lbs fairly easily? What's your reasoning behind why you cut back on the weights so much?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 29, 2011)

For round 2 going to just to the standard 10 increase to the max on the spreadsheet. But if everything goes smooth round 3 might bump it 20. 

I started with estimating a lower max just to play it safe, it's probably more a mental thing than anything else.

On the BBB sets I'm just taking the weight from the last set as the start and if i get 4x10 then bump it another 10-20. 

Going to start cutting next week as well. Want to get down 20 by the end of march. Do you have a specific diet for your cutin mind?


----------



## x~factor (Dec 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I started with estimating a lower max just to play it safe, it's probably more a mental thing than anything else.



I'm starting 5x5 next week, I'll probably do the same and go with a lower max. For squat, for example, my best recently was 5 reps with 225 lbs. I'm thinking doing 205 to start off.




omerta2010 said:


> Do you have a specific diet for your cutin mind?


Like you, my target is to lose 20 lbs by mid-summer. I'm gonna be doing the same as what I did last time, which is the only way I know how. Cut down on the sugar (a sip of coffee, no sugary drinks, no sugary deserts, etc...) and carbs in general. Without counting calories, I managed to drop a pound per week, which is good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 30, 2011)

*5/3/1 R2D4:
*5/3/1 - Squats - 
205x5, 230x5, 265x10

(BBB) Squats - 
195x10,10,10,10, 205x10

Step Ups ??? 
40's x 10,8,35's x 10

DB Rows ??? (my grip sucks)
55x12, 9,8

Seated Calf Raises ??? 
180x15,15,15


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey!  What do you have planned for ringing in the New Year?  Whatever you do, have fun and be safe.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 2, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey!  What do you have planned for ringing in the New Year?  Whatever you do, have fun and be safe.



It was fun had a few drinks at home with family. How was yours?

Did you make it through the whole holiday season withou to many cheats?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year everybody, hopefully the best yet.

Now let's kick some ass on all our programs!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2012)

*5/3/1 R2 D5:*
5/3/1 - Military Press - 
105x3, 120x3, 135x9

(BBB) Military Press - 
85x10,10,10,10,8

Face Pulls – 
160x10,10,10

Kelso Shrugs – (problem now is that I'm doing more than I weight and can't find a way of doing these with out it about knocking me over so the form goes to shit, so just upping volume until I can find a solution) 
250x15,11,9

Tate Press - 
35's x 10, 9, 30's x 10

Cable OH Ext – 
125x8,115x8,7


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2012)

*5/3/1 R2D6:* (s) = with straps
5/3/1 - Deads - 
250x3, 285x3, (s) 320x11

(BBB) Deads - 
225x10,245x10,8,(s) 10,10

Good Mornings – 
135x10,10,10

Back Ext – 
BW+25x10,8,7

Donkey Raises – 
280x15,15,13


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2012)

*New Tunes*






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> *5/3/1 R2D6:* (s) = with straps
> 5/3/1 - Deads -
> (s) 320x11



11??!! WOAH


----------



## x~factor (Jan 5, 2012)

I think you need to re-adjust your Deadlift MAX weight just a tiny bit.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2012)

What everyone else said 11 x 320lbs is really impressive O


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, it was one of those days that after the first warmup I knew things were in good shape. 

Basically if I'm scraping my shins on the warmup without even thinking about it, I know my bodys in the groove for things to line up. 

Funny part was the first 2 of that set I was thinking to myself "fuck this is heavy, I'm fucked" Next week goal is 10x340 let's see how close I can get.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

You'll smash that, mate. Deadlifts are looking absolutely solid there!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks gaz. 

*5/3/1 R2D3:*
 5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
 135x3, 150x3, 170x10

 (BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
 115x10,10,10,9,7

 DB Incline – 
 50's x 10,10,9

 Hammer HI ISO Row – 
 210x10,220x10,7

 Cable Curls – 
 95x10,10, 8


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2012)

What Gaz said. You're already there.


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 6, 2012)

Becoming a deadlift Beast O, massive props.

May start dead lifting again myself after seeing this!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

trapzilla said:


> Becoming a deadlift Beast O, massive props.
> 
> May start dead lifting again myself after seeing this!


 
Thanks man.

And no may do it, just fucking do it. Even if you have to start low, you'll be suprised how fast it comes back to ya.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

*5/3/1 R2D8:
*5/3/1 - Squats - 
215x3, 250x3, 280x10

(BBB) Squats - 
205x10,10,10,10, 215x10

Step Ups ??? 
40's x 10,10

DB Rows ??? 
55x13, 10,7

ISO Seated Calf Raises ??? 
100x15,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

*5/3/1 R2 D9:*
5/3/1 - Military Press - 
115x5, 130x3, 145x7

(BBB) Military Press - 
95x10,10,7,85x10,8

Face Pulls ??? 
160x10, 170x10,10

Kelso Shrugs ??? (super slow) 
250x15,12,9

Tate Press - 
35's x 10, 10, 8

Cable OH Ext ??? 
125x7,115x8,7


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tony Iommi just got diagnoses with early stages of cancer. 






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great Article over at EliteFTS:

Keep the Weight On the Bar


----------



## davegmb (Jan 9, 2012)

You strict military or push pressing?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

I do them strict, I've tried the the push press style but it just doesn't feel right. 

Feel like I lost the tightness in my core/back when I tried it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

*5/3/1 R2D10*: (s) = with straps
 5/3/1 - Deads - 
 275x5, 305x3, (s) 340x10

 (BBB) Deads - 
 245x10,7,(s) 10,10,10

 Good Mornings ??? 
 145x8, 135x10,10

 Back Ext ??? 
 BW+25x12,10,8

 Donkey Raises ??? 
 300x15,15,12


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2012)

340lbs for ten reps is strong my back hates it when I do deads for that many reps


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2012)

just popping in and trying not to be such a slacker....LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

davegmb said:


> my back hates it when I do deads for that many reps



Mine used to as well, but coming back light and doing the getbodybuilding routine has definitely increased my endurance. Ever since I've gotten over the 300 mark I've been hitting rep pr's. 

Have to admit by the end of the 5x10's my back has an insane pump every single time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

katt said:


> just popping in and trying not to be such a slacker....LOL



Hiya sunshine


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Mine used to as well, but coming back light and doing the getbodybuilding routine has definitely increased my endurance. Ever since I've gotten over the 300 mark I've been hitting rep pr's.
> 
> Have to admit by the end of the 5x10's my back has an insane pump every single time.



Same here with my squat. I returned to back squats a while back and it took time to find a groove, but I was hitting a depth on my squat that I never hit before. The jumping squats had to have something to do with it. 
The 5x10 is just pure murder and you feel that for days!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 12, 2012)

*5/3/1 R2D11:
*5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
145x5, 160x3, 180x8

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
125x10,10,10,7, 115x9

DB Incline ??? 
55's x 8, 50'sx10,10

Hammer HI ISO Row ??? 
220x10,10,7

Cable Curls ??? 
95x10,10, 10


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

just catching up on logs


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2012)

What's your 1 rep max for bench O?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

I never actually test it but according to the spreadsheet it calculates to about 230 which was my PR last year. I know I could have gotten a couple more this morning if I hadn't gotten a back spasm at 6 and just couldn't get it to go away so had to stop at 8.

Chest has always been crap for me, but since doing the 5x10 as floor presses my shoulder and form has gotten much better. Should be consistently over 200 on the 5/3/1 sets by the middle of the year.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

*5/3/1 R2D12:
*5/3/1 - Squats - 
230x5, 265x3, 295x9

(BBB) Squats - 
215x10,10,10,10, 225x10

Leg Extensions ??? 
130 x 12,150 x 10,9

DB Rows ??? 
55x15, 10,8

ISO Seated Calf Raises ??? 
110x15,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

So next week is deload, and everybody knows how much I hate deload week.

But through this experiment of starting this 5/3/1 because I only planned on 4 rounds and skipping the first deload and just going 2 cycles first today I realized that it's not a good idea. 

Today every fucking exercise including the warmup with 95 on the squats felt like a ton, basically my whole body gave me the big fuck you, even had to swap out the stepups because after a couple my balance and everything was gone.  Basically feel like I've been put through a meat grinder all week. 

So lesson learned, stop second guessing the fucking program. 

But after saying that I'm considering based on performance on the deads and squats raising them by 20 for the next round instead of 10. Any opinions on that would be appreciated.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2012)

I think increase them in as small increments as you can (within reason). If you raise them by 10 you're guaranteed progress, and you'll get to add that other 10lbs in a month. If you raise by 20 now, your reps will drop and you'll be closer to a plateau. If you give it time you'll have added the same amount of weight but will more than likely kept the same reps too, maybe even added some.

There's nothing wrong with ending up on 20+ rep sets of squats and deadlifts. Especially when one day in the not so distant future you wake up and notice you're doing that with 400lbs.

Just my 2c! As somebody who's grossly impatient this is a hard pill for me to swallow sometimes, but it's always worth being conservative. Save the insanity for 1RM attempts or competitions.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Just my 2c! As somebody who's grossly impatient this is a hard pill for me to swallow sometimes, but it's always worth being conservative. Save the insanity for 1RM attempts or competitions.


 
Great points, and I'm the same way on the impatient part. 


 I also have a terrible habit of giving advice but struggling to take it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree with Gaz, that smaller increments are the way to go, otherwise the mighty Zeus-Wendler would've said it's okay. 
O, when you get bored of 531, definitely try Juggernaut Method.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 16, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

davegmb said:


> What's your 1 rep max for bench O?


It has taken me years to figure this out.... Bench press is seriously overrated.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> It has taken me years to figure this out.... Bench press is seriously overrated.



  Wendler's formula comes pretty damn close. I agree it's overrated, but that might be because 
1. i suck at it. 
2. a big wide back with high traps to me is much more impressive to me. 
3. every time i try for a 1RM my shoulder hurts like hell.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2012)

How wide are you guys benching? Mine is pretty much a CGBP these days and i'm a lot happier with it. Shoulders never hurt, after getting used to it i can bench the same numbers, and i recover a lot faster.

But yeah, i'm not a huge fan of bench either. Never have been.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> It has taken me years to figure this out.... Bench press is seriously overrated.


It has it's place, but as a person with long arms, I do hate it and get better results with dumbbells.
My grip is usually a little wider than shoulder width because of my long arms, but lately I've been closing in to a shoulder width grip and it seems to less of a nag on my deltoids.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

I pretty much just put the tip of my thumbs at the edge of the smooth middle to grip of the bar. I've found that to cause the least discomfort.

Well that and the floor press's seem to be helping as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

Deload --- hate deload but what the hell time to take my own advice and follow the damn program.

Monday:
Military:
60x5, 75x5, 95x5
Facepull:
110x10,10,10
Tate Press:
25's x 10,10,10
Step Mill:
30 minutes Inverval Level 4

Tuesday:
Deads:
155x5, 190x5, 225x5
Good Mornings:
95x10,10,10
Back Ext:
BWx12,12,12
Donkey calf raises:
300x 15,15,14
Eliptical:
30 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## davegmb (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^ haha


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

hey be nice to Jugger's he's feeling depleted right now with his contest diet.

It'll be ok little buddy you'll be doing the strength routines soon enough.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

Imma cut a bitch for some fucking pizza


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey O  that 5FDP is relaxing  kinda like jazz


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2012)

You'd probably ride those 50miles in half the time listening to them. 

I actually like jazz when I want to relax. Only type of music I really really dislike is rap.

I know when I do eliptical certain bands I'll look down and be like WTF it'll make a good 15-30 strides/minute difference.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2012)

juggernaut said:


>



Exactly!   Look at it this way.  While weight training is fantastic for building muscle, the unfortunate truth is that it's also hard on the joints when going heavy. The heavier you lift, the harder it is on the joints, and with time there is wear and tear on the joints.

So stop whining and give your body a rest during deload week!!!!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Tate Press:
> 25's x 10,10,10



Never seen Tate Press before... how do you like it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mighty O!
How's things?
Lookin good...As with others, I"ve lessened my width on bench. Not much, but can tell the difference and my shoulder that was killing me in 2009 doesn't really bother me much any more.


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Only type of music I really really dislike is rap.
> 
> .



  Really?  I guess we're not friends any more then.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly! Look at it this way. While weight training is fantastic for building muscle, the unfortunate truth is that it's also hard on the joints when going heavy. The heavier you lift, the harder it is on the joints, and with time there is wear and tear on the joints.
> 
> So stop whining and give your body a rest during deload week!!!!


 
True but that doesn't mean I have to like it. You know the old saying, old enough to know better but to young to care. 

But deep moment here:
I firmly beleive that before I hurt my back when I was "progressing" really well on 5/3/1 and monkeying around, adding in the singles for the power lifting version, I was probably doing more damage than good. The injury made me re-evaluate and as you may have noticed now "follow the damn program" I've also realized the beating sticking in the low "just over" the minimum reps was taking on my joints, right now my calculated max's are considerably higher and I'm doing lighter weights with higher reps and have considerably less aches and pains.

I think basically I've learned to lift smarter and with better programming and in the end I'll feel better and stay healthy.  

Can't just throw weights around like I used to.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

katt said:


> Really? I guess we're not friends any more then.


 
Well I do make some exceptions for some of the rock rap mix styles






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> You'd probably ride those 50miles in half the time listening to them.
> 
> I actually like jazz when I want to relax. Only type of music I really really dislike is rap.
> 
> I know when I do eliptical certain bands I'll look down and be like WTF it'll make a good 15-30 strides/minute difference.


 


I used to lift to Disturbed, Rammstein, Papa Roach, Linkin Park, Godsmack and similar.

I cannot stand Rap  

Techno is fun on the bike cause I can get into a rhythmn

weird stuff


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I used to lift to Disturbed, Rammstein, Papa Roach, Linkin Park, Godsmack and similar.
> 
> I cannot stand Rap
> 
> Techno is fun on the bike cause I can get into a rhythmn


 
Sounds like my ipod. 

Techno check out the new Korn, it's grown on me considerably. Whole thing is DJ mixed with the typical Korn behind it.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 2300 plus sonds in my phone  I never know what will come out of it!  

will check out Korn


----------



## Pony (Jan 19, 2012)

I think you guys might dig this. 







YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2012)

Hating on hip hop?? You guys suck.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2012)

Rap does nothing for me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

I am the "Switzerland" of music..... neutral. I used to say I didn't like classical, opera, country or rap..... But I can find examples of all these genres that I think are superb.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

Some rap is complete shit. But, there are some artists that I can honestly say, move me. Eminem, Snoop, Tupac, Lil Wayne, Dre, Ludacris and Rick Ross; love Drake and Rihanna (even though they arent strictly rap). Others just plain suck.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can pick something good for almost any artist. But I was considering it as a group, and even the ones I do like I just can't listen to while lifting. 
In college used to always listen to old Snoop and Dre, and this is the only tupac I ever liked:





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pony said:


> I think you guys might dig this.



Yep, gonna check out some more.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Never seen Tate Press before... how do you like it?


Interesting to say the least, I'm starting out light to see how the elbows feel. But I have noticed that my lockout on the Military press's is much more solid. I read somewhere that they were great for bench and military lockouts.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

deload is officially over. Did the prescribed and added in cardio. 

next week it's back to the real weights. and yes I can tell the aches I had last week are gone.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 20, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> next week it's back to the real weights. and yes *I can tell the aches I had last week are gone.*


That's always a good news.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

Every one of my figure/powerlifter/bodybuilder clients gets a deload week and all of them sound like you. My response isnt that far off from yours LOL
In all seriousness, why the hell do we hate it so much???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Every one of my figure/powerlifter/bodybuilder clients gets a deload week and all of them sound like you. My response isnt that far off from yours LOL
> In all seriousness, why the hell do we hate it so much???


  Exactly..... maybe I view it from a forced 6 months off perspective and another 6 month 'easing' into a strength program. Does that make sense?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes sir it does!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Every one of my figure/powerlifter/bodybuilder clients gets a deload week and all of them sound like you. My response isnt that far off from yours LOL
> In all seriousness, why the hell do we hate it so much???



1. More is better
2. Mentally (if i lift less I'll shrink or lose strength)
3. When things are going good, nobody ever ever wants to "take a break" 

Definitely all of the above. 

But also agree with JD as over time and injuries perspective definitely changes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3 D1:
*5/3/1 - Military Press - 
100x5, 120x5, 135x10

(BBB) Military Press - 
85x10,10,8,75x10,10

Face Pulls ??? 
170x10,10 180x8

Kelso Shrugs ??? (super slow) 
250x12,12,12

Tate Press - 
35's x 10, 10, 10

Cable OH Ext ??? 
105x10,9,7


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> *5/3/1 R3 D1:*
> 5/3/1 - Military Press -
> 100x5, 120x5, 135x10
> 
> ...


 

Insane face pulls! 

ARGH


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2012)

10 x 135lbs is a long way off for me, good work O


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

More on the Deload - JimWendler.com

Little something on deload.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, and Dave it just takes time and patience you'll get there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice mils...... what is BBB? Can tell I have been mia huh?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

I had to google Tate press.  Never saw that one before.  I'm gonna try it.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 23, 2012)

davegmb said:


> 10 x 135lbs is a long way off for me, good work O


 Tell me about it! If I can get half of those reps, I could call my SL 5x5 a success.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice pressing!  have you ever tried an old school strict press? Would be curious to see what you could do on it, overhead seems a strong point.

What equipment are you using to do the face pulls and kelso's btw?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2012)

bump Gazhole's question what is your style O?

I use the high cable like this 







YouTube Video













But also found a lower cable style 





YouTube Video












and fav. Yummy Mummy face pulls MMMMMmmmmm






YouTube Video












these are an unusual style of face pull






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> I had to google Tate press. Never saw that one before. I'm gonna try it.


 
Start light, I can see how they could really be hard on the elbows if you don't work your way up and get used to it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Very nice pressing!  have you ever tried an old school strict press? Would be curious to see what you could do on it, overhead seems a strong point.
> 
> What equipment are you using to do the face pulls and kelso's btw?


 
old school strict press? If you mean no push or use of legs, then that's what I'm already doing.  

Facepull: not as noisey as Jag's video and way less body english, so like this vid.





YouTube Video











Kelso's: (but my issue is that I have to step back (which limits my ability to go over my body weight )about a step as our x-over cable machine isn't wide enough for me to not hit the pully's. Do you have any idea's or alternatives?





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

jagbender said:


> these are an unusual style of face pull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Working on these but can't quite get the form down.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3D2*: (s) = with straps
5/3/1 - Deads - 
240x5, 275x5, (s) 315x11

(BBB) Deads - 
225x10,10,9 (s) 10, 245x10

Good Mornings ??? 
135x10,10,10

Back Ext ??? 
BW+15x12,12,10

Donkey Raises ??? 
320x13,300x15,12 

This workout wiped me out, don't know why but the deads had my light headed by the end. Did cut my workout by 10 minutes because I woke up late  wonder if the shorter rest did it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2012)

Kelso shrugs friggin rock!!!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice deads O as usual, I never get as high as 11 reps for deads


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy poopoo.   315 x 11 on deads?!  NICE

Saw the Giants signed Lincecum to a 2 year deal.  One of my fav pitchers to watch throw, although I don't get to see him much.  I bet you can guess who my other favorite pitchers are   .... and with the addition of Papelbon..... now if the Phillies can actually HIT


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah WTF is with the Phillies being like the Giants, (all pitching and no bats) your going to go through the same BS we have the last few years.

It does make every game very interesting, but at the same time one mistake and your screwed.

And thanks guys on the deads.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2012)

Baseball blows. No violence, no excitement. Fuck America's pasttime. Just my .02 worthless cents.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Start light, I can see how they could really be hard on the elbows if you don't work your way up and get used to it.


 
I do have a wonky right elbow.  I have to be careful with overhead extensions and skulls.  Thanks.  I'll try it next tri workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3D3:
*5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
125x5, 145x5, 165x11

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
115x10,10,8, 95x10, 10

DB Incline ??? 
50's x 9,9,8

Hammer HI ISO Row ??? 
200x10,10,9

Cable Curls ??? 
95x10,10, 8


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> *5/3/1 R3D3:*
> 5/3/1 - Barbell Bench -
> 125x5, 145x5, 165x11
> 
> ...


 

Solid!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> 5/3/1 - Barbell Bench -
> 125x5, 145x5, *165x11*



Everytime I see high reps on 531, I think you're making a mockery of the program.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Jag,

And X after round 4 I'll put up my graph for the strength increases, I'm still making gains.   Estimated 1RM's are considerably higher than last year already. 

And the shoulder actually feels better now than it has in years.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Everytime I see high reps on 531, I think you're making a mockery of the program.


Exactly!  I think O is sandbagging it! Time to move up the base weight


----------



## Pony (Jan 26, 2012)

I finally googled this workout! Looks like you're doing extra exercises, is this the hybrid version?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> *5/3/1 R3D2*: (s) = with straps
> 5/3/1 - Deads -
> 315x11


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3D4:
*5/3/1 - Squats - 
210x5, 240x5, 275x11

(BBB) Squats - 
215x10,10,10,10, 225x10

Leg Extensions ??? 
150 x 10,10, 160 x 9

DB Rows ??? 
55x15, 10,8

ISO Seated Calf Raises ??? 
110x15,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

w/b Burner, how's the battle before your vacation going?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Everytime I see high reps on 531, I think you're making a mockery of the program.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly! I think O is sandbagging it! Time to move up the base weight


 
 the pressure. 

I'm going to finish this round with the programmed numbers but yeah I think round 4 I need to bump up my max's a tad .   

In case anybody hasn't heard my plan is:
4 rounds 5/3/1 (16Weeks)
1 round getbodybuilding (12 weeks)

And then just repeat, with the possiblity of if I get bored on the 5/3/1 throw in a round of Juggernaut.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pony said:


> I finally googled this workout! Looks like you're doing extra exercises, is this the hybrid version?


 
5/3/1 is very flexible actually.

Priority 1 are the 4 main lifts with some variation but normally centered around: Military press (Overhead Press), Dealift, Bench, Squat

Then for reccomended accessory work he has a boat load of templates now but mine is sort of a mix. (Dave is doing the bodybuilding template)

I'm using the Boring but Big (BBB)for the next set after the main (same as main but 5x10) with one variation to the bench for my shoulder issues.

Then I sort of went on my own for the other 3-4 misc. exercises partly off the getbodybuilding program, but also to try to suppliment my main lifts (aka Tate press's)


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2012)

Your squat numbers are Really good right now, are you seeing any size gains in the legs?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't measured them as wanted to wait til I finish round 4, but just definition and shape have really really improved. I'm one of those lucky people who has always had naturally strong legs and as a result were always pretty big.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Baseball blows. No violence, no excitement. Fuck America's pasttime. Just my .02 worthless cents.


How did I miss this?

What Chris is trying to say is..... THE YANKEES SUCK!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 30, 2012)

Wendler has done a new article for t nation about boring but big, It's a good read.


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like a great plan!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Wendler has done a new article for t nation about boring but big, It's a good read.


 
Definately an intesting read.  I like how it's simple and to the point. I've kind of been doing what he reccomends, except for going all out on the 5/3/1 and doing the 5x10 of the same exercise. But the weight progression on the 5x10 I'm pretty close on.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

katt said:


> Looks like a great plan!


 
Thanks, about time you sneak out of your journal.


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2012)

I could throw in a really insulting comment right about now, but you caught me on a 'nice' day.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3 D4:
*5/3/1 - Military Press - (felt heavy today ) 
110x3, 125x3, 140x8

(BBB) Military Press - 
95x10,9,85x 10,8,75x10

Face Pulls ??? 
180x10,9,8 

Kelso Shrugs ??? (super slow) 
250x14,13,12

Tate Press - 
40's x 10, 9, 35'sx10

Cable OH Ext ??? 
105x10,10,8


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

katt said:


> I could throw in a really insulting comment right about now, but you caught me on a 'nice' day.


 
Damnit now I'm curious.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

What is BBB?  Better Business Bureau? 

Question.  I have been MIA obviously....  I don't seem to see anyone doing corner presses any more.... Why? Maybe I am just missing them.


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

JD that's one thing I've never done.  Maybe it would be good to throw that into the mix.

Dang, I'm getting rusty... need to google Tate Press's and Kelso Shrugs... have no idea


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3D6*: (s) = with straps
5/3/1 - Deads - 
255x3, 295x3, (s) 330x10

(BBB) Deads - 
245x10,9 (s) 10,10, 255x10

Good Mornings ??? 
140x10,10,10

Back Ext ??? 
BW+30x10,8,7

Donkey Raises ??? 
320x15,12,300x13


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> What is BBB? Better Business Bureau?
> 
> Question. I have been MIA obviously.... I don't seem to see anyone doing corner presses any more.... Why? Maybe I am just missing them.


 
BBB = Boring But Big, I'm using that template for the 5/3/1. And tell you what the 5x10 does kick me in the ass. 

On the corner press's:
I think other than people doing Builts Baby's got Back program and me using in my 5/3/1 accessory nobody else really did them. 

If I weren't doing the BBB set I would be doing them as I actually liked doing them.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

katt said:


> Dang, I'm getting rusty... need to google Tate Press's and Kelso Shrugs... have no idea


 
You might give TOH a heart attack doing Kelso's  





YouTube Video











While your abusing him, might want to throw in some cable pull throughs as well. 





YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

those look interesting.  I'll have to try the shrugs.... I'll pass on the pull throughs...LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah not many things in the gym make me feel like a perv but Pull through's definately pushed that boundry.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2012)

I only give that exercise to hotties and watch from behind...
jk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah not many things in the gym make me feel like a perv but Pull through's definately pushed that boundry.





juggernaut said:


> I only give that exercise to hotties and watch from behind...
> jk


Admit it!  Both of you are closet perv's!


----------



## Pony (Jan 31, 2012)

You could say those workouts target the butt and chest in some form or another


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

deads looking good O


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3D7*:
5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
135x3, 155x3, 175x10

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
115x10,10,10,7, 95x 10

DB Incline ??? 
50's x 10,10,10

Hammer HI ISO Row ??? 
220x10,10,7

Cable Curls ??? 
115x10, 8, 7


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

and thanks jag, they are coming along think I might make a bigger jump for the program weight next round on them.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 2, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> and thanks jag, they are coming along think I might make a bigger jump for the program weight next round on them.


Nice! How big of a jump are we talking here?


----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> and thanks jag, they are coming along think I might make a bigger jump for the program weight next round on them.


 

Go large  or go home!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

Right now just double the normal from round to round. So upper body going to go 10 instead of 5, and lower 20 instead of 10.

But if in the 5/3/1 next week I'm still getting 10 on all the main lifts might go 15 and 30. We'll see. The next round is it until after the getbodybuilding so might as well push it a little.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2012)

Be careful O.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not planning on doing anything stupid, everything is based on how things go and how I'm feeling about it. 

Feeling the best right now that I have in years, yeah still need to lose the gut but that is slowly and I mean slowly going away as well. And the aches and pains in my shoulder have cleared up.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice to hear. Need diet advice?


----------



## katt (Feb 2, 2012)

15 - 30?  geez... I don't even do that    HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

that's lbs not reps.


----------



## katt (Feb 2, 2012)

well I feel like a dumb ass now.......    lol


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2012)

Katt = far from loser status.

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

katt said:


> well I feel like a dumb ass now....... lol


 Nah you said in your journal you weren't have a great day so I'll let you ahve a pass on this one.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Nice to hear. Need diet advice?


 
I'm thinking about going with CKD again and start during the deload week (week after next). Seems like having that structure I follow it much better than carbs at strategic times. I like the strategic timed cabs for maintaining which I have for a good 4 months now while leaning some but it's just terribly slow which is frustrating the hell out of me.

Think I'd have to change the macro's from last time since I'm starting at 250 this time?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> *5/3/1 R3D7*:
> 5/3/1 - Barbell Bench -
> 135x3, 155x3, 175x10


175 x 10

Bench is moving up O  . You have lost some weight too.  Where are you at now weight wise?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks JD, things felt really good today. 

I've been at 250 +/-3 for a good 4 months now. Actually pretty happy with the changes since I got back from the back issue but would like to get down another 20 still wouldn't have abs but I'd be close enough and be happy.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL at pull throughs.

Ahhhh I never knew that exercise was called kelso shrug. They kind of look like partial pull-ups?  I think you know what I mean?

What other exercises do you have up your sleeve that I don't know about?  lol


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Nah you said in your journal you weren't have a great day so I'll let you ahve a pass on this one.



LOL  thanks for the pass


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Katt = far from loser status.
> 
> Sent from my G2x
> using Taptalk



awwwww.... I'm gettin' a little luv....    thanks Jugg


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice stuff, O!

Bench is looking solid!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3D8:
*5/3/1 - Squats - 
225x3, 255x3, 285x10

(BBB) Squats - 
225x10,10,10,10, 235x10

Leg Extensions ??? 
160 x 10,10, 10

DB Rows ??? 
60x12, 8,7

ISO Seated Calf Raises ??? 
120x15,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

katt said:


> LOL thanks for the pass


 
Just don't abuse it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Ahhhh I never knew that exercise was called kelso shrug. They kind of look like partial pull-ups? I think you know what I mean?
> 
> What other exercises do you have up your sleeve that I don't know about? lol


 
Kinda, but it definately hits the rhomboid considerably more with the squeeze and rotate the shoulder blades than you could acheive when hanging.  These with facepulls definately will destroy your whole upper back for a few days.   I haven't done shrugs in almost a year and I think these are part of why my traps are still growing. 

And I have to give credit, I steal most of the exercises from Gaz, Juggernaut, X, dave, Jag, JD, or elitefts.com


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Nice stuff, O!
> 
> Bench is looking solid!


 
Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Squats -
> 225x3, 255x3, 285x10



Dayum.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2012)

Doing great overall O. Good work!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweet.... Nice squats!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guy, really appreciate it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3 D9:
*5/3/1 - Military Press -  
120x5, 135x3, 150x7

(BBB) Military Press - 
95x10,10,7, 85x 10,8

Face Pulls ??? 
180x10,10,10 

Kelso Shrugs ??? (super slow) 
250x15,12,10

Tate Press - 
40's x 10, 10, 8

Cable OH Ext ??? 
105x10,10,8 

Definately going to stick with the 5lb increase on the next round.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

Good work


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice MP numbers.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good work





juggernaut said:


> Nice MP numbers.



Thanks guys, I think I've finally gotten the form and bar path down finally.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

5/3/1 R3D10: (s) = with straps
 5/3/1 - Deads - 
 280x5, 320x3, (s) 350x10 (this weeks felt better and stronger than last)

 (BBB) Deads - 
 255x10,6 (grip failed me miserably) (s) 10,10, 10

 Good Mornings ??? 
 145x10,8,8

 Back Ext ??? 
 BW+30x8,8,7 

 Donkey Raises ??? 
 340x15,12,10


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2012)

do you alternate the grip, or do double over? ever tried a hook grip?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey welcome back.

I only do double over, but not sure if it's considered a hook when I wrap my fingers around and squeeze the hell outa my thumb to lock it in. 

Alternating grip for me always seemed to tweak my back whenever I do it. It's like I can feel the slight imbalanced pull, you know that "something's off feeling"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Good Mornings ???
> 145x10,8,8


I saw a guy the other day walk up to a bar on the floor loaded with 225. He cleaned it, pressed it overhead, lowered it behind his head and rested it on his shoulders.  He then proceeded to do 4 good mornings, and I mean to tell you, his forehead almost touched his knees!  I was waiting for his back to snap..... It was almost painful to watch.   I call that stupid strong


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey welcome back.
> 
> I only do double over, but not sure if it's considered a hook when I wrap my fingers around and squeeze the hell outa my thumb to lock it in.
> 
> Alternating grip for me always seemed to tweak my back whenever I do it. It's like I can feel the slight imbalanced pull, you know that "something's off feeling"



I've often wondered if the alternate grip tweaks your muscle positioning.. if that's even a concern??   I use it sometimes, but it feels better for me to have a hook grip


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

I was always a fan of alternate grip, and switching set to set.  Problem is I would use my 'favorite' grip for the heaviest sets.  No doubt in my mind that puts a torque on your back in one direction only, and that is a bad thing. I used to think using straps was a bad thing, now I realize they are better for proper alignment.  I think even Patrick Ward (P-Funk), came to that conclusion also


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think it's a balancing act with the whole straps and no straps.

I used to always use straps for all back exercisses and now that I've switched to only after my grip fails. I've noticed it's making a big difference in the stability of my forearms on my pressing movements as well as adapting pretty quick, no way I could have gotten 3x320 without straps a few month ago.

I do know I wouldn't be happy if I had to stop just because of my grip.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to be vehemently against using straps. However, as my RDL and rows got higher and higher, I had no choice but to use them. I dont always rely on them, but I do like that I dont need to worry about the bar shredding my hands apart.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3D11*:
5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
145x5, 165x3, 185x8

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
115x10,10,10,9,7
DB Incline ??? 
55's x 8, 50's x 10,10

Hammer HI ISO Row ??? 
230x10,8,7

Cable Curls ??? 
115x10, 8, 7


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 10, 2012)

hey man,you did such a long work.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wassup, biggins!
Nice stuff in here!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> 5/3/1 - Deads -
> 280x5, 320x3, (s) 350x10 (this weeks felt better and stronger than last)



Awesome numbers!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2012)

*5/3/1 R3D12:
*5/3/1 - Squats - 
240x5, 270x3, 305x9 (conquered my fear of going over 300 )

(BBB) Squats - 
235x10,10,10,10,10

Leg Extensions – 
160 x 10,10, 10

DB Rows – 
60x12, 8,8

ISO Seated Calf Raises – 
120x20,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2012)

melandleadley said:


> hey man,you did such a long work.


 
Thanks wasn't to bad, in and out in 45min.



Burner02 said:


> Wassup, biggins!
> Nice stuff in here!


 
Hey no talkin about my man boobs.  You ready for your vacation?



x~factor said:


> Awesome numbers!


 
Thanks, trying to figure out what's going to happen when I start CKD on the next round. 

But to keep things simple (and not change to many things at once)I'm just going to go up the std increases as programmed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

I missed that _*350 x 10*_  deadlift set!  Holy sugar magnolia's!


----------



## birket (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Pony (Feb 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> *5/3/1 R3D12:
> *5/3/1 - Squats -
> 240x5, 270x3, 305x9 (conquered my fear of going over 300 )




feels good dont it?  congrats, keep hittin it!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2012)

nice squats! i still wont use straps haha


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 11, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I missed that _*350 x 10*_  deadlift set!  Holy sugar magnolia's!



that is great isnt it?? 
Good job O. 










(holy sugar magnolias??)


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I missed that _*350 x 10*_ deadlift set! Holy sugar magnolia's!


 
Sugar Magnoia's?  thanks 



birket said:


> Awesome


 
Thanks,



PreMier said:


> nice squats! i still wont use straps haha


 
thanks, and that's cool. 



juggernaut said:


> that is great isnt it??
> Good job O.


 
Thanks definatelly felt great after a couple days, DOMS really hit me hard a couple days after that one.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pony said:


> feels good dont it? congrats, keep hittin it!


 
Yep totally, I don't know what it is but there are always certain numbers that I start second guessing myself when I approach. But this time I'm not being so impatient and it's definately helping.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gonna be a quiet week as I started CKD today and it's deload week.

We'll see how this next round of 5/3/1 goes. Sort of worried about the squats being on friday but wtf let's just go for it and see what happens. Might adjust the assistance excercises to make up if I'm lacking in energy.

Official start weight: 249


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Gonna be a quiet week as I started CKD today and it's deload week.
> 
> Official start weight: 249


Now this is a switch.... it's deload week and you are not whining!    j/k 

249?  Awesome. You were at 268 a year ago correct?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Gonna be a quiet week as I started CKD today and it's deload week.



Wow! I don't know how you guys do it with Keto. Props to you!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Now this is a switch.... it's deload week and you are not whining!  j/k
> 
> 249? Awesome. You were at 268 a year ago correct?


 
Yep that's why I am doing the CKD again, I'd gotten down to about 243 and then when I started to eat more of my "normal" I managed to level out around 250. That's why I figure I'll have to hit around 220-223 so once I eat more normal again I'll level off at 230 which is the goal. 

Ok I think I'm talking in circles, must be the no carbs. 

and shushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm ignoring the deload week


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Wow! I don't know how you guys do it with Keto. Props to you!


 
I'm learning that it's the easiest to follow during the week when I'm at work, the weekend and evenings with the wife are the hard ones.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2012)

Squatting over 300lbs now I see, very impressive


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2012)

O, I helped Gaz with some carb cycling made for us fattys a while back. If you want to try it let me know. You get carbs, but the fat is kept relatively high too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> O, I helped Gaz with some carb cycling made for us fattys a while back. If you want to try it let me know. You get carbs, but the fat is kept relatively high too.


Mmmmm.... carbs..... high fat..... sounds good to me!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Mmmmm.... carbs..... high fat..... sounds good to me!



 PM coming your way.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

Carb cycling is great. Will definitely be using that method again on my next cut. Feels like shit but works a treat!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Squatting over 300lbs now I see, very impressive


 
Thanks, not by much but it's a start. Have a great weekend.



juggernaut said:


> O, I helped Gaz with some carb cycling made for us fattys a while back. If you want to try it let me know. You get carbs, but the fat is kept relatively high too.


 
Thanks, I'll probably want to try that after doing this for a month. I think I'll need the carbs when I switch back to the getbodybuilding routine again. 



Gazhole said:


> Carb cycling is great. Will definitely be using that method again on my next cut. Feels like shit but works a treat!


 
Has to feel better than CKD. even though I haven't been as strict as I shoudl have this week with all the homemade treats, next week super strict.


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> O, I helped Gaz with some carb cycling made for us fattys a while back. If you want to try it let me know. You get carbs, but the fat is kept relatively high too.



May I get in on this?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2012)

Pony said:


> May I get in on this?



PM me. No problem


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

*5/3/1 R4 D1:
*5/3/1 - Military Press - 
105x5, 120x5, 140x7

(BBB) Military Press - 
95x10,7, 85x 10,8,8

Face Pulls ??? 
190x10,9,180x10 

Kelso Shrugs ??? (super slow) 
250x15,12,10

Tate Press - 
45's x 10, 5, 40's x 6, 35's x 7

Cable OH Ext ??? 
105x10,9,8


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

5/3/1 R4D2: (s) = with straps
5/3/1 - Deads - 
245x5, 280x5, (s) 320x10 (this weeks felt better and stronger than last)

(BBB) Deads - 
245x10,8, (s) 10,10, 10

Good Mornings ??? 
135x10,10,10

Back Ext ??? 
BW+30x8,9,8 

Donkey Raises ??? 
340x15,13,12


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know, the high reps I've been doing now that I'm on CKD is kicking my ass. 

Juggernaut, 
How would your carb cycling work if I always work out first thing in the morning about 30 minutes after waking up so I can't get a meal in before the workout.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2012)

whats the BBB stand for?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

Boring But Big set from the 5/3/1 program.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 22, 2012)

Strong lifts as usual O. How are you doing with the mirror test, are you at the weight you want to be?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Mirror test I'm getting happy with the changes I've been seeing, except I need to finish cleaning up my stupid stomach. Love handles are almost gone now so it's all about getting the rest off the front.  I figure it'll be mildly happy once I get down these 20lbs I'm working on.

One of the guys in the warehouse today asked "Are you still going to the gym, because your getting big". We've both been working here for over 6 yrs so for him to notice felt pretty good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 22, 2012)

On these no carb days I've noticed that my stomach is considerably less bloated. Wonder if I have issues with carbs, other than that they make me a fatass.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I don't know, the high reps I've been doing now that I'm on CKD is kicking my ass.
> 
> Juggernaut,
> How would your carb cycling work if I always work out first thing in the morning about 30 minutes after waking up so I can't get a meal in before the workout.



A piece of fruit or two to refill liver glycogen and provide energy, and a whey shake is fine. 
Keep it simple. Load up on fruit early, then after the bulk of your carbs come post workout and the meal you'll eat an hour later. After that, it's nothing but protein, fat and green vegetables.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm in, what info do you need me to email you.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2012)

Goal weight, present weight, days you train.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2012)

*5/3/1 R4D3*:
5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
130x5, 150x5, 170x9

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
115x10,10,10,7, 105x 10

DB Incline ??? 
50's x 10,10,9

Hammer HI ISO Row ??? 
230x10,9,7

Cable Curls ??? 
115x10, 10, 8


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

Dreading my deload week, I'd rather not go the gym


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2012)

I found my solution, I did just the 5x3 and then did cardio. That way I didn't get lazy and not wake up in the mornings for the gym but at the same time didn't frustrate myself with going lightweight.

I know Gaz has said it before that he just skips the gym for this deload week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2012)

*5/3/1 R4D4:
*5/3/1 - Squats - 
215x5, 245x5, 285x10

(BBB) Squats - 
235x10,10,10,10,10

Leg Extensions ??? 
160 x 10,10, 10

DB Rows ??? 
60x12,10,10

ISO Seated Calf Raises ??? 
120x20,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 27, 2012)

*5/3/1 R4 D5:
*5/3/1 - Military Press - 
115x3, 130x3, 145x7

(BBB) Military Press - 
95x10,10,7, 85x 10,7

Face Pulls ??? 
190x12,10,8 

Kelso Shrugs ??? (super slow) 
250x15,13,11

Tate Press - 
45's x 10, 10, 6

Cable OH Ext ??? 
105x10,10,7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2012)

Strong mils O 

Tomorrow Shelby will be 7.  Just a few days ago was 2 years since she had the cancer surgery, losing most of her upper left jaw, and soft tissue right up to her eye...... She is doing GREAT!!

How is your girl doing?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2012)

good luck lifting your arms up tomorrow haha


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah what premier said, got DOMS written all over it lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

Once of those days that when I woke up I knew things were going to be great in the gym:

5/3/1 R4D6: (s) = with straps
5/3/1 - Deads - 
265x3, 300x3, (s) 340x11

(BBB) Deads - 
255x10,7, (s) 10,10, 10

Good Mornings – 
140x10,10,10

Back Ext – 
BW+30x12,10,8 

Donkey Raises – 
360x15,13,11


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

PreMier said:


> good luck lifting your arms up tomorrow haha


 


davegmb said:


> Yeah what premier said, got DOMS written all over it lol


 
haahh no problem today, tomorow is going to be a pain in the ass though. 

For some reason DOMS always hits me 2 days later, like squats on friday sunday is the day I wish I  had an elevator in the house.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Strong mils O
> 
> Tomorrow Shelby will be 7. Just a few days ago was 2 years since she had the cancer surgery, losing most of her upper left jaw, and soft tissue right up to her eye...... She is doing GREAT!!
> 
> How is your girl doing?


 
Thanks, I'm so glad Shelby is doing great after all that. 

Sound like both of you can take a lickin and keep on tickin. 

She's doing great and continues to be obsessed with playing catch. It's getting nice here now so we're going to the park on the weekends again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

yesteday was the first day on Juggernauts's carb cycling diet plan. And as you can see the workout are definately much better on this program. Thanks Juggernaut for your help.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 28, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Once of those days that when I woke up I knew things were going to be great in the gym



Gotta love those days!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

5/3/1 R4D7:
 5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
 140x3, 160x3, 180x9

 (BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
 125x10,10,10,8, 115x 8

 DB Incline – 
 55's x 10,9,8

 Hammer HI ISO Row – 
 230x10,10,7

 Cable Curls – 
 115x10, 10, 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

5/3/1 R4D8:
5/3/1 - Squats - 
230x3, 265x3, 295x10

 (BBB) Squats - 
 235x10,10,10,10,10

 Leg Extensions – 
 165 x 12,10, 8

 DB Rows – 
 70x12,9,8

 Seated Calf Raises (found a way to use the smith machine so I didn't have to wrestling the big DB's and do them both sides at a time) – 
 180x15, 230x 15, 250x 12,10


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Gotta love those days!!!



They are absolutely the best.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

295lbs x 10 I'm impressed, how high do you think your 1rep max is?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well back when I tried the 5/3/1 powerlifting version were you did the 1RM's Wendlers formula's were really really close. 

So spreadsheet says 1RM would be 395, but mentally I figure I could get a couple good clean ones at 335.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

5/3/1 R4 D9:
5/3/1 - Military Press - 
 120x5, 140x3, 155x6

 (BBB) Military Press - 
105x10,8,95x9,7, 85x 10

 Face Pulls ??? 
 190x12,11,9 

 Kelso Shrugs ??? (super slow) 
 250x15,14,11

 Tate Press - 
 45's x 10, 10, 8

 Cable OH Ext ??? 
 105x10,10,7


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

5/3/1 R4D10: (s) = with straps
 5/3/1 - Deads - 
 280x5, (s)320x3, 365x9

 (BBB) Deads - 
 255x10,(s) 10,10,10, 10

 Good Mornings ??? 
 145x10,8,135x8

 Back Ext ??? 
 BW+35x8,8,8 

 Donkey Raises ??? 
 360x15,15,12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome deads man.  The 255 x 10 sets must have had you heart pounding like a wild bansee (whatever the heck that is!)


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks JD, how's the shoulder doing?

And yep kinda feel light headed by the last ones. 

I'm pretty anxious to get started on Gaz's getbodybuilding program again, but that's in 2 weeks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2012)

5/3/1 R4D11:
5/3/1 - Barbell Bench - 
145x5, 165x3, 190x9

(BBB) Floor Barbell Press - 
125x10,10,10,8, 115x 8

DB Incline ??? 
55's x 10,10,8

Hammer HI ISO Row ??? 
230x10,10,7

Cable Curls ??? 
115x10, 10, 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tomorrow is squats and then 1 weeks of pushing the prowler


----------



## x~factor (Mar 9, 2012)

Prowler?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2012)

YouTube Video











My new gym has one, and since I'm usually the only one there in the mornings and it's "deload" week figured I'd have some fun with it now that it's not getting as cool in the mornings.

They have a couple tires to flip to but not really sure if I feel like playing with those yet.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 10, 2012)

^I don't see what's so difficult, I do that all the time when I go to Shop-Rite.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2012)

Guess we need the prowler out here since our carts normally have all 4 wheels working. 

the couple times I tried it out when I first started it's surprising how fast it gets you to start sucking wind.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> the couple times I tried it out when I first started it's surprising how fast it gets you to start sucking wind.



Could be the position, because you're all bent over?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking good in here O!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

Last Sunday: 

5/3/1 R4D12:
5/3/1 - Squats - 
245x5, 280x3, 315x8

(BBB) Squats - 
245x10,10,10,10,10

Leg Extensions – 
165 x 12,11, 9

DB Rows – 
70x12,10,8

Seated Calf Raises  – 
25015, 15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well this week is deload, but it's given me plenty of time to get prepped for  the Getbodybuilding 12 week routine.  getlifting.info » The GetBodybuilding Training System

Gaz and Juggers and of course anybody else care to give me some input on this exercise grouping for the routine:

Workout A:
Squats
Step-Ups
Box Jumps
Leg Ext
Seated Calf Raise

Workout B:
Pullups
Hammer Hi ISO
Close Grip Pulldown
Facepulls
Cable Curls

Workout C:
Deadlifts
Good Mornings
Hyper Ext
Seated Leg Curl
Standing Calf Raise

Workout D:
Incline BB
Military Press
DB Flat Bench
Side Laterals
Cable Fly's
Tate Press


----------



## davegmb (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good O


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2012)

Aright feeling a little better about the scale not moving much:
11/30/11 - Start of 5/3/1
Neck: 17
Arms: 17.25
Forearm: 14
Waist (Flexed): 41.5
Thigh: 26
Calf: 17
Weight: 250

3/14/2012 - After 4 Rnds 5/3/1 - 4th deload week
Neck: 17
Arms: 17.5
Forearm: 14
Waist (Flexed): 40.5
Thigh: 26
Calf: 16.5
Weight: 247

Feel depleted since I've been skipping the gym all week because of working late and since it's deload I'm just "blah".

But hoping to have my waist under 40 in the next month.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2012)

how tall are you?  nice arm size!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2012)

6ft, the arms seem to have responded much better after I gave up on them and only do 1 exercise for bi's and 2 for tri's with those only to help improve the big lifts.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2012)

For future reference, whole so you think you can bench series in one page:

So You Think You Can Bench (Parts1-7)

Squats to:
So You Think You Can Squat (Parts 1-5)


----------



## x~factor (Mar 15, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> 6ft, the arms seem to have responded much better after I gave up on them and only do 1 exercise for bi's and 2 for tri's with those only to help improve the big lifts.



I wish I could say the same with my arms. Heavy compound movements are enough to maintain the size my triceps somewhat. Biceps need a couple of movements to actually grow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2012)

Arms are huge dude.  That is relaxed?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2012)

No wonder I can't lift as much as you, your a beast


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Well this week is deload, but it's given me plenty of time to get prepped for  the Getbodybuilding 12 week routine.  getlifting.info » The GetBodybuilding Training System
> 
> Gaz and Juggers and of course anybody else care to give me some input on this exercise grouping for the routine:
> 
> ...



Added my two cents.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I wish I could say the same with my arms. Heavy compound movements are enough to maintain the size my triceps somewhat. Biceps need a couple of movements to actually grow.



I wish we all could use the same magic decoder ring. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Arms are huge dude.  That is relaxed?



Cold Flexed, wish that was relaxed. Still have a ways to go to catch up to Juggernaut. 



davegmb said:


> No wonder I can't lift as much as you, your a beast



Nah I'm a fatass working hard to achieve beast mode.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Added my two cents.



Sounds good except the rows, how about DB rows. I can't do BB as I need chest support or I end up with major back pain.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

*GetBodybuilding program: offical start 3/19/2012*

Week 1 Day 1: Squats

Squats:
245 x 5,5,5,5,5

Split Squats (used barbell felt better balance than db's)
85 x 5, 105 x 5, 115 x 5,5,5

Box Jumps (Knee High, will measure better next time): 
BW x 20

Leg Ext:
145 x 16

Seated Calf Raise:
240 x 15,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn volume was less than I was doing on the Boring but Big program but something is different about this program. 

The DOMS hit this morning already when usually it takes another day before it hits.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 22, 2012)

Exercise changes Jugg suggested are great. Overall looks pretty comprehensive! If regular bent rows give you problems, have you tried doing dead rows? Basically put the bar down on the floor each rep. Takes the stress off your lower back, but pretty much forces your torso to be parallel with the floor for maximal back swoleness!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

I will be following.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Exercise changes Jugg suggested are great. Overall looks pretty comprehensive! If regular bent rows give you problems, have you tried doing dead rows? Basically put the bar down on the floor each rep. Takes the stress off your lower back, but pretty much forces your torso to be parallel with the floor for maximal back swoleness!



I'm going to do it DB rows. The rest of the changes are in the plan now. I'll have to try the dead rows another time just to see how they feel. I'm kinda weird about adding new things into a program I already really like.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I will be following.....



You better, it's a fun program. Did it once before my 5/3/1 when coming back from the back issues. 

This time using more standard weights and not rehab weights.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2012)

Yates rows are another fine substitute as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm kinda weird about adding new things into a program I already really like.



Not adding, just substituting.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 23, 2012)

be interested to see how you go with this program, 2nd time round


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2012)

Week 1 Day 2: Back

Pullups (Using bands since we don't have an assisted pullup actually liked this alot better):
245 (BW) x 3, (Purple Band)5, (Green Band)5,5,5

Hammer Hi Row
200 x 5, 5, 5,5,5

Pendlay Rows: (sucked it up and sill just be careful )
135 x 5, 185x 5, 5, 5, 5

Close Grip Pulldowns:
130 x 5, 140x 5,5,5,5

FacePulls:
170 x 17

Kelso Shrugs:
275 x 17  

Any suggestions for a replacement for the kelso's, been doing them a long time and starting to crave something new.

Cable Curls:
115  x 15


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2012)

davegmb said:


> be interested to see how you go with this program, 2nd time round



After week 1, only 2 days in I'm remembering the awesome pumps you get on this program. I don't know what it is because the volume when I add it up is less than I did on 5/3/1 this first week but I'm still feeling it in my quads today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2012)

Foam roller is my friend today. My lats feel like I got tackled from both sides at the same time with my arms over my head. 

I don't remember the last time they hurt this bad.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 24, 2012)

^Pendlay Row's a killer!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2012)

think its from the pendlay rows or cg pulldowns?  i never saw a pendlay row, i just googled it.  interesting...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2012)

I am now officially addicted to a foam roller.....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2012)

buy one or do they have it at the gym?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

PreMier said:


> think its from the pendlay rows or cg pulldowns?  i never saw a pendlay row, i just googled it.  interesting...



I think it was from using the band for the pullups and then straight to the Hi Hammer Rows. 
My sticky spot on the pullups is always about half way up, so the band allowed me to get a bigger and tighter squeeze at the top for all of those and I think that really did me in. 



PreMier said:


> buy one or do they have it at the gym?



 I bought mine from elitefts.com when they have free shipping it's a great price, they have 3 packs really cheap as well. I'm thinking about getting the rumble roller as well, it's supposed to mimic a deep tissue massage.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2012)

PreMier said:


> buy one or do they have it at the gym?


They have one at the gym, but I still want to buy one.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2012)

Where's the workouts O?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Where's the workouts O?



Wife's car broke down so get to the gym since we had to carpool. So gotta do 3 in a row to get back on schedule for next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Week 2 Day 1: Hammy's

Deads: don't know why but hands hurt today so used straps on all
265 x 10,10,10,10

Good Mornings:
130 x 10,10,10,10

Barbell Hip Thrusts:
 135 x 10,10,10,10

Seated Leg Curls:
85 x 20,20

Donkey Raises:
340x 20,14,12


Fat Gripz came in so might try those tomorrow on bench and MP just to see how it goes.​


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

I swear I almost died laughing on the barbell hip thrusts. 

After all the shit I gave Juggernaut about them, on my last set what song came on:
LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube

Literally was


Karma definately has humor at times.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great song for deadlifting to:
Five finger Death Punch - Back For More - YouTube


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2012)

So what are BB hip thrusts again?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Barbell Hip Thrust - DanBlewett.com - YouTube

rather watch chics though. 
225 lb hip thrust - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I swear I almost died laughing on the barbell hip thrusts.
> 
> After all the shit I gave Juggernaut about them, on my last set what song came on:
> LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube
> ...



lol

Hey, in case theCaptn' visits your journal...

I'm Jewish And You Know It - Official Parody to Sexy and I know it - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Week 2 Day 2: Chest and Shoulders
Incline BB (W/fatgripz): 
135 x 10,10,6, 125x8

Military Press (w/fatgripz):
95 x 10,8,85x9,8

DB Flat Bench:
50's x 10,10,10,8

Leaning Side Laterals:
12 x 20,15

Cable Fly's:
50/side x 17,14

Tate Press:
30's x 18,13


----------



## x~factor (Mar 29, 2012)

How do you like the FatGripz?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

This was the first day with them, but I liked them and it turns out everything for pressing felt considerably more solid which seams weird that a bigger bar would do that 

I don't know if I can use them for pulling because my hand doesn't fit around it completely when it's on the bar. 
Should work on DB's for db rows but I have a feeling deads will be a no go. But we'll see how it goes.

Eventually I'd like to get away from using straps on deads for anything other than the "big" final set.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

I guess I have to get outa the journals one of these days. I never get to rep anybody.  

They need to put a timer to accrue the ability for the people who don't spent alot of time wandering around the site having to just start repping random people so you can rep the people you wanted to.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2012)

ive never tried bb hip thrusts, but they look interesting


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I guess I have to get outa the journals one of these days. I never get to rep anybody.
> 
> *They need to put a timer to accrue the ability for the people who don't spent alot of time wandering around the site having to just start repping random people so you can rep the people you wanted to.*



Well, Prince and Gena Marie are always good people to rep.  Believe you have to rep 10 people before returning to the original person a second time.



x~factor
random person
random person
random person
random person
random person
random person
random person
random person
random person
*x~factor*


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 30, 2012)

Week 2 Day 3: Squats
Squats:
245 x 10,10,10,10

Split Squats:
115 x 10,10,10,9

Box Jumps:
BW x 20,20

Leg Ext:
145 x 15,12

Seated Calf Raise:
230 x 20,16,15​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2012)

At this point, I would probably puke after 4 x 10 of 245 squats!  Good job!!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep always jealous of your squat


----------



## x~factor (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Well, Prince and Gena Marie are always good people to rep.  Believe you have to rep 10 people before returning to the original person a second time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHHAHHAHHAHAA

Believe you me I try to return the favor there just isn't enough good members to rep to get to 10. LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 3, 2012)

^  would rep for that one if I could.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 3, 2012)

Week 3 Day 1: Back

Pullups (Using bands):
BW, Purple, Green
1x 3,4,5
1x 2,4,5
1x 0,3,5

Hammer Hi Row
240,220,200
2x 5,5,5
220,200,180
1x 5,5,5

Pendlay Rows: 
185,165,145
1x 5,5,5
175,155,135
2x  5, 5, 5

Close Grip Pulldowns:
140,130,120
 2x 5,5,5
130,120,110
1x 5,5,5

FacePulls:
170 x 17,14

Kelso Shrugs:
275 x 20,15 

Cable Curls:
115 x 15,12​


----------



## davegmb (Apr 3, 2012)

You got a new toy? Bands hey, how do they work with pull ups?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

davegmb said:


> You got a new toy? Bands hey, how do they work with pull ups?



Yeah they have a set of them, actually like them better than the assisted pullup machine I used to use (and they don't have at this gym)

I just hang the band from the handles I'm using for the pullups and then at the top hook my foot in it. So at the top there is little to no help and I can really feel the difference.

Plus at least I'm seeing some progress as I'm getting some with full BW now, a year ago I couldn't get a full ROM on one.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

Week 3 Day 2: Hammies
Deads:
265,245,225
3x 5,5,5

Good Mornings:
140,130,120
3x 5,5,5

Barbell Hip Thrusts: 
175,155,135
5x 5,5,5

Seated Leg Curls:
85x 20,15,15

Donkey Raises:
340x 20,13,12​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2012)

That sounds nice..... 

For me right now, the assisted pullups are perfect.  I have no idea how many bw pullups I can do right now, and I am not interested in finding out  .  The only time I had a 'set back' in my comeback was going too fast on assisted pullups. So I am happy with my -100 and -90 sets.

Opening Day is upon us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't follow the transactions during off season.  Is Tim Lincecum still in your rotation?  I love my guys, but Tim is of the same caliber for sure


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Week 3 Day 2: Hammies
> Deads:
> 265,245,225
> 3x 5,5,5
> ...


Just saw this.... NICE!  So you go ramp down instead of ramp up?  This is a microcycle in Gaz's Getbodybuilding program I assume?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually those are drop sets. and yep this is week 3 of microcycle 1.

so deads were:

each set was 265x5+245x5+225x5
then feel like puking for a couple minutes and do it over again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep we still have the freak, and they just signed Cain to a 6yr deal. 

Looks like another year of great pitching and struggling to score. But we also have a lot of young players that were starting at the end of last year so they aren't completely new to the big games. 

Haven't your guys had quite a few injuries this pre-season? I thought they said something about that on ESPN the other morning.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> For me right now, the assisted pullups are perfect. I have no idea how many bw pullups I can do right now, and I am not interested in finding out  . The only time I had a 'set back' in my comeback was going too fast on assisted pullups. So I am happy with my -100 and -90 sets.



Yeah be careful with the pullups, no reason to rush it. 

The new gym only has 8 machines total, 2 power racks, 1 cage, 1 smith.

But it does have some fun toys: Prowler, Tires, Chains, Bands, Bumper Plates,  and the trainers all leave me alone to do my things, other than BSing never once have tried to sell me on anything.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> HAHAHHAHHAHHAHAA
> 
> Believe you me I try to return the favor *there just isn't enough good members to rep to get to 10.* LOL



You must have 10 rep-worthy users who have posted to your journal!  And lol I'm *not *fishing for green dots here. I'm _polluted _with rep!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2012)

JerseyDevil
x~factor
juggernaut
Gazhole
Pony
PreMier
Damn. Well, I only went back about four pages to find those names here in your journal. You might have to dig deeper! lol

Oh, you could add Gena Marie and Prince to your rotation.  heavyiron and Built are two others I rep regularly, too.

Green dots, _green dots!_


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good in here, buddy! I always hated those damn dropset things. Eugh!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tell me about it I feel like I've been run over by a truck after today.

I had to go 3 days in a row since I have an interview tomorrow and my gym is closed on sunday so saturday will be legs. 

Love the program and tell you want the pumps are crazy and last days so if your willing to do the work the ego boost of feeling swole is awesome.  And I still like how I don't have to do a dedicated "arm" day to feel that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh drop sets..... OUCH.  Good stuff though.

The injuries are .... Ryan Howard and Chase Utley, basically first and second base, and two power hitters. Defensely, they got it covered.  Offensely, not so sure.  I think they can fill the void until they are projected to come back, but the big emphasis is on *projected*.  Everyone else is healthy and ready to go.  Halladay pitched a stunner today, and was pulled with just 3 outs left to go, (2 hits in the 1st inning) so they could get the new closers feet wet as a Phillie.... Papelbon looked great, but Halladay would have pitched an opening day shut out.  I understand the decision though.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2012)

So finished the weeks strong. Whoever thought of drop sets on squats followed by drop sets on split squats need to have his sanity questioned.

I'll post workout on Monday but after quads today needless to say I've been pretty worthless. Lol

Hope everybody has a great Easter.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

Week 3 Day 3: Chest
Incline BB:
145,135,125
1x 5,5,5
1x 4,4,4
135,125,115
1x 5,5,5

Military Press:
95,85,75
3x 5,5,5

DB Flat Bench: 
55's,50's,45's
3x 5,5,5

Leaning Side Laterals:
12x 15,15,15

Cable Flyes:
50/side x 15,15,12

Tate Press:
30's x 15,15,12​​


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

Week 3 Day 4: Squats
Squats:
265,245,225
3 x 5,5,5

Split Squats:
125,115,105
3 x 5,5,5

Box Jumps:
BW x 20,20,20

Leg Ext:
135 x 15,15,12

Seated Calf Raise:
230 x 20,18,17​


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

Week 4 Day 1: Back

Pullups:
(BW) x 4, (Purple Band) x 5,4, (Green Band) x 5,5

Hammer Hi Row
240 x 5,5,5,5,5

Pendlay Rows:
185x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Close Grip Pulldowns:
150 x 5,5,5,5,5

FacePulls:
170 x 16

Kelso Shrugs:
140 x 15 

Cable Curls:
115 x 13​


----------



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2012)

You still enjoying the program O, do you miss 5/3/1?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

As sadistic as that week of drop sets seems to be, yeah I actually really enjoy this program.  By the end of 4 rounds of 5/3/1 I noticed that my back was starting to give me the signs of wear so this was just what the Dr ordered since I can't go to heavy and still hit the required reps.

I do miss the simplicity and just raw weight of the 5/3/1 though, since every week is cookie cutter, 4/week same scheme other than that first set. I sort of struggle with the different days each week on this one, but it does lend some flexibility for when work gets in the way so it's sort of a love hate on that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2012)

*raw weight*.... given my long road back, I am not sure raw weight should be the goal..... something to think about.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2012)

JD you make an excellent point.

When I did have that as a goal before my back injury last summer made me really re-think and sort of gave me  a reset to my attitude and approach. 

Unfortunately my goals now are very generic, just wanna be the biggest,strongest, and healthiest person I can be, healthiest has become knowing and listening to my back when it gets cranky and using that as a trigger to move on to something else. 

The gym has become not only about health but it's my mental reset, sort of my safe place were I can go and the stress of life for that hour goes away and when I walk out everything seems a bit better than it did before I walked in.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome little video LEGO's ROCK :

Rammstein - Feuer Frei - YouTube


----------



## davegmb (Apr 12, 2012)

I know what you mean about the gym being a place you can get away and think


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 12, 2012)

I miss these guys: this is a lost track form Vulgar Display of Power 
[video=youtube;yeVJguP_T40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yeVJguP_T40[/video]


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

Week 4 Day 2: Hamstrings
Deads (decided I wanted to push around some heavier weight that day):
275 x 5, 285 x 5, 305 x 5, 325 x 5, 345 x 5

Good Mornings
145 x 5,5,5,5,5

BB Hip Thrust:
185x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Leg Curl:
90 x 20

Donkey Raises:
340 x 20,16,13​


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks heavy to me O, good looking hip dominant workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

Week 5 Day 1: Chest (shoulder felt weird today so didn't go all out)
InclineBB:
135 x 10,7,6,6

Military Press
95 x 10,9,7, 85x9

DB Flat Bench:
50'sx 10,10,10,9

Leaning Side Laterals:
15 x 15,15

Cable Flyes:
50 x 15,14

Tate Press:
35's x 15,12​


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Dave, had to fight the urge, was seriously thinking about doing some heavy singles on the deads but realized I had to kick it in the ass to get done in time to get to work.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

I see people doing leaning laterals, is this to make it harder or more range of motion what?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

For me it takes the cheat out of it and it definately does increase the isolation


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2012)

Seated laterals is a good alternative if you want to keep the cheating to a minimum.


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> For me it takes the cheat out of it and it definately does increase the isolation



I love doing these, I totally think it takes the cheating out, for sure - well, unless you swing them..LOL


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

Love the lego Rock


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah, here you are.  Okay, I will come by here and there to see what's up.  There is a bbing competition in San Jose, CA in July. You might wish to come and see it. My girlfriend's team is suppose to compete in this.  Our Sassy, may be attending this as well.  Lots of ladies in this, but I hope the Ken's are in rolling mode. 

Looking forward in reading your journal.  Good Luck!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Ah, here you are. Okay, I will come by here and there to see what's up. There is a bbing competition in San Jose, CA in July. You might wish to come and see it. My girlfriend's team is suppose to compete in this. Our Sassy, may be attending this as well. Lots of ladies in this, but I hope the Ken's are in rolling mode.
> Looking forward in reading your journal. Good Luck!



Hey NightOwl, welcome to my collection of random thoughts, tunes, lifting programs, and all other hopefully fun stuff. 

I'll let the owner of my gym know about that one, he's been mentioning he feels about ready and I think his dad competed in that one back in the day. Plus then he'd be some eye candy for you.  And I'll look into seeing if I can swing a trip down to SJ.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

katt said:


> I love doing these, I totally think it takes the cheating out, for sure - well, unless you swing them..LOL



True, might as well play with kettlebells if your gonna swing em.  How was your weekend out?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tune of the day:


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm bacckkkkk, sorry went MIA a bit last week with all the re-orgs here at work took all my time. 

Felt like my office was a conference room most of the time.

But the good news is that I managed to get all the workouts in, and over the hot as hell weekend decided to stop with the "wanting to add in conditioning" and just fucking do it, so starting slow but getting prowler pushing in every day from this point forward.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Week 5 Day 2: Squats
Squats:
255 x 10,10,10,10

Replaced Split squats with Single Leg Legpress (balance justs wasn't working after the squats)
180 x 10,10,10,10

Box Jumps:
BW x 20,20

Leg Extensions:
145 x 15,12​


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Week 5 Day 3: Back
Band Assist Pullups:
Green x 10,7,7,7

Hammer Hi ISO
230x8, 210x9,7, 200 x 8

BB Rows:
 (Swapping these out for Either DB rows, or Hammer Row because my back just doesn't feel right after trying to work through and make the rows work, need the upper body/chest supported the disc just don't like this, and takes a few days to get them to feel normal again ever time. I had hope that it was just "new exercise" to give it time, but 5 weeks and still an issue)
185x 8, 165x10,8,8

CG Pulldown:
140x 10,7, 120x8,7

FacePulls:
160 x 15,13

Kelso Shrugs:
275 x 13, 250x12

Cable Curls:
115x9, 105x8​


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Week 6 Day 1: Deads (week of drop sets )
Deads:
(285,265,245) - 5x5x5 - 2 sets
(305,285,265) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets

Good Mornings:
(145,135,125) - 5x5x5 - 3 sets

Barbell Hip Thrusts:
175x 15,15,13

Seated Leg Curl:
90 x 20,16,13

Donkey Raises:
320 x 20,14,12

Prowler:
2 rounds 90lbs length of buildling (not sure the distance)
2 rounds 50lbs length of buildling
​


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 23, 2012)

How did you decide what accessory work you would do with each session?
I'm just going off a basic template I found on T-Nation.
Also, on the last set of the compound lift, do you just go for as many reps as you can?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

That's were I got my first rounds when I came back before I bought the book. And then I received alot of advice from Gaz, Juggernaut, as well as many of the other who read my journal. 

To make it easier to talk about here's what it was:

*Monday:
*Military Press - 5/3/1
Military Press (BBB) ??? 5 x 10 
Face Pulls ??? 3 x 10
Kelso Shrugs ??? 2 x 15 
Tate Press = 3 x 15
Cable OH Ext ??? 3 x 15


*Tuesday:*
Deads - 5/3/1
Deads (BBB) ??? 5 x 10
Good Mornings ??? 3 x 10
Back Ext/GHR ??? 2 x 10
Donkey Raises ??? 3 x 15

*Thursday:*
Barbell Bench - 5/3/1
Floor Press(BBB) - 5 x 10
Incline DB ??? 3 x 10
Hammer High ISO ??? 2 x 10
Cable Curls ??? 3 x 15

*Friday:*
Squat - 5/3/1
Squat (BBB) - 5 x 10
LegPress ??? 3 x 10
DB Rows (Croc) ??? 2 x (As many as possible)
Seated Calf Raise ??? 3 x 15


The (BBB) are the boring but big sets, aka 5 sets of 10. They are the killer but I liked the simplicity of it. 

On the accessories I stole part of it from the getbodybuilding routine I do as my alternate but at the same time chose a lot of it based on each having a carry over into the main lifts, ex that's what's why I added in the Tate press's.

I personally go to fail (or breakdown of form) on the last set of 5/3/1 compound exercises each week except deload. Wendler says that it is acceptable to stop 1-2 shy of fail, just don't puss out.

Do you have the spreadsheets?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

oh yeah and I replaced the BBB of regular bench with floor press's for shoulder health, and it has made a big difference. 

I'll be back to this template in about 8 more weeks, for another 4 rounds.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 23, 2012)

No spreadsheets, yet.
If you want, you can check the bottom of the first page of my journal for a layout of what I'm going to do.
Pretty basic to start, just to get a feel for it.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Never used a prowler, my gym has nothing like that very jealous, they are the in thing right now it seems.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think every gym is missing something we'd like. 
Previous gym had nothing like that and only one rack. 
This one has plenty of racks, and a donkey calf raise machine, but no seated calf raise so I have to rig something up. 

On the Prowler it reminds me of working on the farm growing up, pushing equipment around was always a pain in the ass. 
Just in the little bit I started with it yesterday had my lungs burning more than an hour on the step mill. I don't know why it's taken off all of a sudden though.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 24, 2012)

The seated calf raise one is easy. Just take two dumbbells place them on top of your knees as you sit and perch your front foot on a small heighted block or stand. Remember, with the seated, you want to do higher reps, simply because of the way the fibers are designed. Shoot for 3-4 sets of 12-20 reps. Stretch and pause at the top for a moment.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

It's easy but it's annoying holding 120lb dumbells with no padding on your knee's. The latest I've been doing is putting the pads on the smith rack and using the block and doing it that way and at least then I don't end up black and blue and looking like somebody hit me with a pipe right above the knee. 

It's just one of those little annoyances, I love my gym though. In the mornings alot of times it's just me and the receptionist so I can crank up some metal and never ever have to wait for any equipment.

Things going good with your prep?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like a great routine  Been trying to find a decent local gym until  I get room for my equiment.  

in a 1 bedroom apartment for a few months until I settle


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

Week 6 Day 2: Bench
Incline BB Bench:
(145,135,125) - 5x5x5
(145,135,125) - 5x4x4
(135,125,115) - 4x4x4

Military Press:
(95,85,75) - 5x5x5 - 2 sets
(95,85,75) - 5x4x5

DB Flat Bench:
(60's,55's,50's) - 5x5x5 - 3 sets

Leaning Side Laterals:
15 x 15,15,12

Cable Fly's:
50/side x 20,13,13

Tate Press:
35's x 12, 25's x 15,15

Step Mill: 30 minutes​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Week 6 Day 2: Bench
> Incline BB Bench:
> (145,135,125) - 5x5x5
> (145,135,125) - 5x4x4
> ...


I like this workout.  Change of pace for you.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yep the getbodybuilding program is definately high volume which I like as a change of pace from the 5/3/1 and gives me a chance to recover from the heavy weights and still try to grow. 

DOMS has set in from yesterday and I'm hurting like crazy this afternoon, can't wait to get home and use the foam roller. 

I am jealous of you though, pisses me off I can dead crazy weights but bench sucks royal monkey balls, while your only 8 months off of surgery and already kicking my ass on bench.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

You going to be posting any pics anytime soon considering even I stepped up to the plate?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2012)

Week 6 Day 3: Squats
 Squats:
(275,255,235) - 5x5x5 - 3 sets

 Single Leg Leg Press:
 (250,230,180) - 5x5x5 - 3 sets

 Box Jumps:
 BW x 20,20,20

 Leg Ext:
 140 x 15,12,12

 Seated Calf Raise:
 230 x 20,18,17


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> You going to be posting any pics anytime soon considering even I stepped up to the plate?



 Sorry not a pandora's box that I want to open for personal reasons.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

So I have a dilema, the week after next I need to go to another division for discovery on how we are going to begin distributing there product. But I don't really want to start the next microcycle and then skip a week in the middle.

So I'm thinking either:
1. redo this last week (even though I hurt like hell at the moment)
2. The 5/3/1 week from the last cycle.
3. ??????????

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 27, 2012)

I would redo the week


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2012)

^I agree!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

Week 6 Day 4: Back
Pullups:
(BW,Purple,Green) - 2x5x5
(BW,Purple,Green) - 2x4x5
(BW,Purple,Green) - 1x4x4

Hammer Hi Iso Row:
(240,220,200) - 5x5x5 - 2 sets
(220,200,180) - 5x5x5

Hammer ISO Rows:
(220,200,180) - 5x5x5 - 3 sets

Close Grip Pulldown:
(150,140,130) - 5x4x4
(130,120,110) - 5x5x5 - 2 sets

Facepulls:
160 x 15,13,11

Kelso Shrugs:
140 x 14, 130 x 14,13

Cable Curls:
105x12,10,10​


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, that's the direction I've been leaning. Even though at the moment I think I need to steal a walker to get out to the car after work.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Thanks guys, that's the direction I've been leaning. Even though at the moment I think I need to steal a walker to get out to the car after work.



DOMS kicking in!  I have had to go high rep lighter weight due to the fitness center.  funny thing I SEE more shape in my arms


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I am jealous of you though, pisses me off I can dead crazy weights but bench sucks royal monkey balls, while your only 8 months off of surgery and already kicking my ass on bench.


???? Why?  I am equally jealous.  A pull of 405 for me is like a world record.  That is practically warm up weight for you!

I think I told you this before.... I worked out for years before I could do 205 for a single.  One well meaning person at that time, told me "dude, you should just give up on barbell bench since it's not working for you.  Focus on militaries and DB presses instead". His reasoning was since I had worked out for years and couldn't do 225 for a single it was a lost cause..... Well it took several years but at my best I did 225 x 11 (and that was before trying steroids).  But, who cares?  The goal is to look good, not how much weight you can lift.

At least for me anyway


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent points JD just sometimes it seems so out of proportion and gets on my nerves. 

Didn't know you started the same way, I'll still try to catch up to you though.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2012)

<-- lost cause on bench.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 28, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> ???? Why?  I am equally jealous.  A pull of 405 for me is like a world record.  That is practically warm up weight for you!
> 
> I think I told you this before.... I worked out for years before I could do 205 for a single.  One well meaning person at that time, told me "dude, you should just give up on barbell bench since it's not working for you.  Focus on militaries and DB presses instead". His reasoning was since I had worked out for years and couldn't do 225 for a single it was a lost cause..... Well it took several years but at my best I did 225 x 11 (and that was before trying steroids).  But, who cares?  The goal is to look good, not how much weight you can lift.
> 
> At least for me anyway



This gives me hope for my bench


----------



## omerta2010 (May 1, 2012)

Allergies are killing me, so gonna do 3 in a row and just skip the squats. That way I don't waddle around when I go over to the other division.






Reminds me of my old gym.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2012)

Bridge to week off due to business trip: 
Deads:
(305,285,265) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets
(315,295,275) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets
(325,305,285) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets

Good Mornings:
(145,135,125) - 5x5x5 - 2 sets

Seated Leg Curl:
90 x 20,15,12

Donkey Raises:
340 x 15,14,13


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2012)

Looks like a lot of deadlifting, how did it go?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2012)

I had never done drop sets that heavy before, things went nice and solid but by the end of that last set I was winded and feeling like I was gonna puke. 

Think I need to raise my weigths for the next two microcycles though.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

Man those allergies are stinkers!  He got you too!  Feel better friend!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2012)

Holy deadlifting Batman!!


----------



## x~factor (May 4, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> reminds me of my old gym.


lololol


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Bridge to week off due to business trip:
> Deads:
> (305,285,265) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets
> (315,295,275) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets
> ...



Holy volume!! Dude, I think I'd vomit by the end. But, I looooooove deads, so yeah I can see where it would be a great lift to do.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2012)

Anybody else feel like a crack addict about missing the gym when that can't get there for a week and a half?

Tomorrow I'm gonna go as soon as I get home.


----------



## Nightowl (May 10, 2012)

I don't think Crack head is it, but the guilt trip is on motion. I loved your leg curls, and may enter your door there, but you have me with  your deadlifts. Great job!!!!!

Safe trips!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

Did you make it?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Did you make it?



Nah that's the one thing I don't like about this small private family owned gym. They close at 8 every night. 

But went this morning and forgot all my stuff in the garage since I didn't ant it in the car in long term parking. So went with a "let's do whatever I want without the weightbelt"

So today was:

Hammer Incline
DB Flat Bench
Hammer Hi Iso Row
Pullups (with bands)
Facepulls

Then 30 minutes on the treadmill.

Overall a good transition to get back into it. Might go do some deads and squats tomorrow but we'll see. 

Have a rather large "to do" list for house over the weekend so might not fit into the plan. 

Next week = get back to the getbodybuilding routine, phase 3.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> I don't think Crack head is it, but the guilt trip is on motion. I loved your leg curls, and may enter your door there, but you have me with  your deadlifts. Great job!!!!!
> Safe trips!



The trip went well, not much sleep but everything else was better than expected. 

If you have access to it, I'd recommend alternating workouts on the leg curls between the seated and lying.

And thanks on the deads. Can you tell they are my favorite exercise? 

Hitting the gym has become such a part of what I do and my health that I actually want and crave it when I start missing. 

Heck today I was almost thinking about starting 5/3/1 again next week because that is a 4day a week program, and the first week of this new program is only 2.  Sometimes I can be my own worst enemy.


----------



## x~factor (May 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Anybody else feel like a crack addict about missing the gym when that can't get there for a week and a half?


Not quite a crack addict  but I do feel guilty for not going or feel like I'm just being lazy.


----------



## Nightowl (May 12, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> The trip went well, not much sleep but everything else was better than expected.
> 
> If you have access to it, I'd recommend alternating workouts on the leg curls between the seated and lying.
> 
> ...



Now that is devotion. I am getting my only sights with free weights, and boy did I feel it. I have my workout partner for the weekend gig coming, and going to get my other for the two other days shortly.  We've lost contact, because it has been all around the school issues.  

Yeah, I can tell about your favorite! You sound devoted, and that is a great crave!  Good luck, sorry about the sleep pattern, as that is truly a bad area to be in with then wanting to have those hard workouts.  I know them lately, but won't quit.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Now that is devotion. I am getting my only sights with free weights, and boy did I feel it. I have my workout partner for the weekend gig coming, and going to get my other for the two other days shortly. We've lost contact, because it has been all around the school issues.
> 
> Yeah, I can tell about your favorite! You sound devoted, and that is a great crave! Good luck, sorry about the sleep pattern, as that is truly a bad area to be in with then wanting to have those hard workouts. I know them lately, but won't quit.



Oh you know how it goes. "I'll sleep when I'm dead!!" 

I'm a huge fan of free weights and have based everything on those with machines for accessory movements whenever possible.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 17, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a fight club quote....Always appropriate


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2012)

Welcome home!


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2012)

Where's the workouts O?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

sorry been crazy here at work, barely getting time to do anything other than pop in now and then. But here we go, this was the 2x week so you didn't miss out on much.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

From monday:

Week 7 Day 1: Deads
Deads:
315 - 5,5,5
325 x 5
335 x 5

Good Mornings: (felt odd last time so was careful and worked my way up in weight)
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5

Barbell Hip Thrusts:
185x 15

Seated Leg Curl:
95 x 15

Donkey Raises:
340 x 18,14,12


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

Thursday:
Week 7 Day 2: Bench
Incline BB Bench:
145 x 5,5,5,5
155 x 5

Military Press:
105 x 5,5,5,5
115 x 5

DB Flat Bench:
70'd x 5,5,5,5,5

Leaning Side Laterals:
15 x 20

Cable Fly's:
60/side x 13

Tate Press:
35's x 16​


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2012)

A 155lbs good morning is strong stuff, have you seen how heavy premier goes on them?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

GMs are hard!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2012)

davegmb said:


> A 155lbs good morning is strong stuff, have you seen how heavy premier goes on them?



Yep he's a freak. 



JerseyDevil said:


> GMs are hard!


For me after the back issues, they are more safe than SLDL's which were my prefered. Only catch is if I lose tightness in my core in the slightest I need to call the set or end up tweaking the discs.  something I'll have the rest of my life, at least I've figured out what the indicators are.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 23, 2012)

Alright cold is almost gone and I can inhale without coughing, time for squats tomorrow. 

If I don't post tomorrow somebody send a wheelchair.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 24, 2012)

Week 8 Day 1: Squats
Squats:
265 - 10,10,10,10

Single Leg Leg Press:
180 - 10,10,10,10

Box Jumps:
BW x 8 (started coughing up a lung so moved on)

Leg Ext:
150 x 12,12

Seated Calf Raise:
240 x 20,15,12​


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

im sick too this week, fucking summer colds


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2012)

I hate warm weather colds....


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

Week 8 Day 2: Back (new log book and forgot to write down the weights i was supposed to use so had to wing it a bit)
Pullups:
Green Band - 10,9,7,7

Hammer Hi Iso Row:
230 - 7
220 - 7
200 - 8,8

Hammer ISO Rows:
200 - 10,10
190 - 9
180 - 8

Close Grip Pulldown:
140 - 9,7
130 - 7,6

Facepulls:
160 - 18,15

Kelso Shrugs:
140 - 15, 13

Donkey Raises:
340 - 20,13
320 - 15​


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2012)

Do you sometimes do one arm at a time for the ISO Rows?

... also, just curious.... what's with the ?​


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

Nope, was thinking about trying that as an accessory next round of 5/3/1 for a change of pace.

and I have no f'n clue about the indent. I usually cut and paste a previous workout and then edit the numbers, looks all good in the edit window and then it comes out with indent. 

Kind of annoying actually. Maybe I just need to do a txt doc on my desktop to cut and paste out of. 

I'm kinda anxious for the 5/3/1 again. 4 more weeks of this program first.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2012)

Must mean you are an "indentured servant".....  Oh, that was bad.  Sorry.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

Glad your about to start your day job because your standup need more work.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2012)

Have you seen much growth in your calves? My thighs have gotten bigger but my calves tend to look more muscular without actually physically getting bigger if they makes sense.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

Nah they stay pretty close to the same size, but have the same symptoms your talking about. 

I need to get serious with them though, because they were always big but now that my legs are growing they need to put on some new size.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

Monday:
Week 9 Day 1: Bench

Incline BB Bench:
(145,135,125) x 5,5,5
(145,135,125) x 5,3,3
(135,125,115) x 5,5,5

Military Press:
(100,90,80) x 5,5,5
(100,90,80) x 5,4,4
(90,80,70) x 5,5,4

DB Flat Bench:
(70,60,50) x 5,4,5
(70,60,50) x 5,3,4
(60,50,45) x 5,5,5

Leaning Side Laterals:
15 x 15,13,12

Cable Fly's:
50/side x 17,13,12

Tate Press:
30's x 15,12,12


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

Tuesday:
Week 9 Day 2: Squats

Squats:
(295,275,255) x 5,5,5 - all 3 sets

Single Leg Leg Press:
(250,230,180) x 5,5,5 - all 3 sets

Box Jumps:
BW x 15,15,12 (started coughing again)

Leg Ext:
140 x 15,12,10


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2012)

Good looking stuff O.  What are box jumps?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2012)

its a plyometric exercise, you just jump up on it. how high is it?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2012)

Tough looking leg workout O


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a LOVE/HATE relationship with box jumps...LOL      HEY OMERTO!!!   what's up??     I'm baaaack.....

Not sure what type of music you listen to, but TOH and I went to a LMFAO concert last night... talk about WACKED!    You know how peeps in the mosh pit toss around inflatable beach balls?  Well, they were throwing out 5 foot inflatable zebras into the pitt... HILARIOUS!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Single Leg Leg Press:
> (250,230,180) x 5,5,5 - all 3 sets



Have you tried Charles Glass Single Leg Press style? I prefer it over the conventional way.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2012)

Whats the difference?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Tough looking leg workout O



Yep the squats had me feelin like pukin. But so far never have.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

katt said:


> I have a LOVE/HATE relationship with box jumps...LOL      HEY OMERTO!!!   what's up??     I'm baaaack.....



Mine is hate/hate, especially when I get tired and my foot almost slips of the box.  And WELCOME BACK 



katt said:


> Not sure what type of music you listen to, but TOH and I went to a LMFAO concert last night... talk about WACKED!    You know how peeps in the mosh pit toss around inflatable beach balls?  Well, they were throwing out 5 foot inflatable zebras into the pitt... HILARIOUS!



ahhhh I would have to kick my own ass if I even thought about going to a LMFAO concert. 

My mosh pits people get thrown around, not beach balls. 

I can only imagine how funny the zebra would have been though. And did you get to put some of your new moves learned in Zumba to use.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Have you tried Charles Glass Single Leg Press style? I prefer it over the conventional way.



You've mentioned these before but I haven't really found much out about the. Have any links or some descriptions?

I only do them because my balance is shit after the squats.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

Week 9 Day 3: Back
Pullups:
(BW,Purple,Green) x 2,4,5
(BW,Purple,Green) x 1,3,5
(BW,Purple,Green) x 0,4,4




Hammer Hi Iso Row:
(240,220,200) x 5,5,5
(240,220,200) x 5,4,4
(220,200,180) x 5,5,5


Hammer ISO Rows:
(220,200,180) x 5,5,5 - 3 sets


Close Grip Pulldown:
(140,130,120) x 5,5,5 - 2 sets
(140,130,120) x 5,3,4


Facepulls:
160 x 15,12,10


Kelso Shrugs:
140 x 15,10,10


Cable Curls:
105 x 12
95 - 10,10


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

Week 9 Day 4
Deads:
(315,305,295) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets
(315,305,295) - 5x5x3 - 1 sets
(315,295,275) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets


Good Mornings:
(145,135,125) - 5x5x5 - 2 sets

Barbell Hip Thrusts:
155 x 15
175 x 15
195 x 10


Seated Leg Curl:
90 x 20,15,13


Donkey Raises:
340 x 18,15,13


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

Week 10 Day 1: Bench
Incline BB Bench:
155 x 5,5,4
145 x 5,4


Military Press:
105 x 5,5,5
115 x 5,5


DB Flat Bench:
70's x 5,5,5,5,5


Leaning Side Laterals:
20 x 15


Cable Fly's:
50/side x 20


Tate Press:
40's x 13


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2012)

no moves..... we got it as a Groupon deal (two for one kinda)  anyway, we were up in the nose bleed section.. 

I really got a kick out of all those "mom's" that brought their 8-10 year old kids and the expression on their faces when the F bomb was getting thrown around every 10 seconds....  LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

Now that would have been priceless. 

groupon has some cool stuff sometimes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Week 9 Day 4
> Deads:
> (315,305,295) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets
> (315,305,295) - 5x5x3 - 1 sets
> (315,295,275) - 5x5x5 - 1 sets


What does your warm up look like?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> You've mentioned these before but I haven't really found much out about the. Have any links or some descriptions?
> 
> I only do them because my balance is shit after the squats.



Fast forward to 4:15

Nick Trigili training quads with Charles Glass - 17 weeks out from the 2012 USAS - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> What does your warm up look like?


185 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5

Been taking more care about warm up sets lately.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

X that looks interesting might have to try that out. 

Looks like it may be easier on the lower back and knees.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> You've mentioned these before but I haven't really found much out about the. Have any links or some descriptions?
> 
> I only do them because my balance is shit after the squats.



I feel ya. Try doing either deads for high reps or front squats after squatting. It sucks balls.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 5, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> X that looks interesting might have to try that out.
> 
> *Looks like it may be easier on the lower back and knees*.


It is!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

Week 10 Day 2 (Last Thursday): Squats
Squats:
285 x 5,5
295 x 5
305 x 5
315 x 5

Single Leg Leg Press (Tried the Charles Glass way on X's suggestion, totally takes pressure off the lower back but feels kinda weird, might have to go lighter to get used to it, plus knee's have been acting up so that didn't help to judge that part):
270 x 5
250 x 5
230 x 5,5,5

Box Jumps:
BW x 20

Leg Ext:
145 x 15

Seated Calf Raise:
230 x 20,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

Week 11 Day 1: Back
Pullups:
Green Band x 10,10,6,5

Hammer Hi Iso Row:
200 x 10
190 x 10,8
180 x 8

Hammer ISO Rows:
180 x 10,10,8,8

Close Grip Pulldown:
130 x 9
120 x 9,8,8

Facepulls:
160 x 15,13

Kelso Shrugs:
130/side x 15, 13

Cable Curls:
95 x 15,12

Was running late so finished the whole thing in about 40 minutes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Week 10 Day 2 (Last Thursday): Squats
> Squats:
> 285 x 5,5
> 295 x 5
> ...


Sweet workout!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks JD, how are you liking the new job?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

*.*







.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Week 11 Day 2: Deads:
305 x 10,10,5
315 x 5
325 x 5

Good Mornings:
145 x 10,10,10,10

Seated Leg Curl:
95 x 17,13

Donkey Raises:
360 x 18,12,10

Don't know why but the deads beat the hell outa my shins today.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2012)

Least it shows your keeping the bar close to your body. Part of the reason I dropped 5/3/1 is the deadlifting every week! Feel so much better when I do it every other week or 2 on 1 off rather then constant deadlifting.
That's a benefit of westside for skinny bastards by defranco, you change your main lift every 2 -3 weeks. Not that I'm doing that program at the moment either!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

Love the deads...fear the deads...respect the deads....BUT DO THE FUCKING DEADS!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Week 11 Day 2: Deads:
> 305 x 10,10,5
> 315 x 5
> 325 x 5
> ...



Impressive deads!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Week 10 Day 2 (Last Thursday): Squats
> Squats:
> 285 x 5,5
> 295 x 5
> ...



Had to see what you were squatting.  Appreciate the encouragement, brother.

I'd love _a single _with 285!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I'd love _a single _with 285!


Same here.


----------



## Pony (Jun 14, 2012)

hey curt your stars are g(r)ay


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 23, 2012)

Such impressive numbers; I must admit it is great to have you around. I made a bit of a goof with a soap opera box sort of partner...so, watching my back and got another.  well, I have some scouts for more


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2012)

Knock.... knock.... anybody home??


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Knock.... knock.... anybody home??



Lights are on but nobody's home. 

Work has been stupidly busy the last week or so. Well that and had a couple phone interviews trying to find something new.

But did hit the gym last week, and tomorrow start 5/3/1 again with Military press's. 

Forgot my log book at home so will post last week and tomorrow's all at once. How have you been?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Such impressive numbers; I must admit it is great to have you around. I made a bit of a goof with a soap opera box sort of partner...so, watching my back and got another. well, I have some scouts for more



Awe shucks, thanks.  

It is very hard to find a training partner that has common goals and the personalities that mesh.

 I personally don't know if I could deal with a training partner more than every once in a while just because I'm so into going to the gym for "my time" when I'm there nothing else matters for that 1-2hrs. Just me zoned out in my own little iron world.


----------



## Pony (Jun 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I personally don't know if I could deal with a training partner more than every once in a while just because I'm so into going to the gym for "my time" when I'm there nothing else matters for that 1-2hrs. Just me zoned out in my own little iron world.




I feel ya bro.  Sometimes its nice to go hard with someone tho..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm that way too now.  Years ago I had a really great workout partner.  He was bigger and stronger then me and used impeccable form, so it inspired me. But at this point in time, I think it would be really difficult to find a partner on a regular basis.  I do have a friend that I like training back and legs with though.  Hmmm, that was before my surgery.... I need to give him a call!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)

My best training partner has been my younger brother, because he pushes me and my son, because he wants me to crush it. He tells his friends about me and fellow cops he works with, and offers my business cards to everyone. If that isnt a great training partner, I dont know what is. Otherwise, I train alone.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

Week 12 Day 1: Squats
Squats:
(295,285,275) - 5x5x5 2 sets
(315,295,275) - 5,5,5

Single Leg Leg Press (regular way knee was pissy):
(220,200,180) - 5,5,5 3 sets

Box Jumps:
BW x 15,15,12

Leg Ext:
145 x 15,12
135 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

Week 12 Day 2: Back
Pullups:
(BW,Purple,Green Band) - 3,3,5
(BW,Purple,Green Band) - 2,3,5
(BW,Purple,Green Band) - 1,3,5

Hammer Hi Iso Row:
(240,220,200) - 5,5,5 2 sets
(240,220,200) - 5,4,5

Hammer ISO Rows:
(220,200,180) - 5,5,5 3 sets

Facepulls:
160 - 15,15,12
Kelso Shrugs:
140 - 15, 12, 130 x 11

Cable Curls:
95 - 15,12,8 +drop set every plate to the top of the stack


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

Week 12 Day 3: Deads

Deads:
(315,305,295) - 5x5x5 - 2 sets
(315,305,295) - 5x4x3 

Good Mornings:
(155,145,135) - 5x5x5 - 3 sets

Seated Leg Curl:
95 x 15,15,13

Donkey Raises:
340 x 20,14,12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 1

Military Press:
100 x 5
120 x 5
135 x 7

BBB Military Press:
75 x 10,10,10,9,8

Facepull:
170 x 15,12,10

Kelso Shrugs:
130 x 15,12,9

Tate Press:
35's x 15,10,8

OH Cable Ext:
105 x 8,8, 95 x 7


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm that way too now. Years ago I had a really great workout partner. He was bigger and stronger then me and used impeccable form, so it inspired me. But at this point in time, I think it would be really difficult to find a partner on a regular basis. I do have a friend that I like training back and legs with though. Hmmm, that was before my surgery.... I need to give him a call!



I remember that you always said you had some great workout when you two worked out together.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> My best training partner has been my younger brother, because he pushes me and my son, because he wants me to crush it. He tells his friends about me and fellow cops he works with, and offers my business cards to everyone. If that isnt a great training partner, I dont know what is. Otherwise, I train alone.



badass you have a killer support system I have to say.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Military Press:
> 100 x 5
> 120 x 5
> 135 x 7
> ...


You have really moved up on mils!  I forget, what are BBB militaries?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

just my note of the "Boring but big" template. just a 5x10 round of the same as your main lift.

And thanks, it's taken a long time

I really think since the last time on the 5/3/1 I did flat bench and then the 5x10 sets are floor press's most of the pain I was having in my shoulder has subsided which has helped alot.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)

Floor presses really are great. They help in ways you wouldn't think, like the upper half of the lock out, a tricky area for many people. I especially found it useful for those with shoulder and chest issues. When i give it to a client who has a weak ab wall and poor bench, I'll have them stick their asses I'm the air, while their feet remain flat and knees high.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 2

Deads:
245 x 5
280 x 5
320 x 10

BBB Deads:
185 x 10,10
205 x 10,10
225 x 10

Good Mornings:
145 x 10,10,10

Seated Leg Curls:
110 x 10,10,10

Donkey Raise:
340 x 20,11
320 x 12​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

did deads today and I'm beat to shizzle my nizzle. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 28, 2012)

QUOTE=omerta2010;2879872]Awe shucks, thanks.  

It is very hard to find a training partner that has common goals and the personalities that mesh.

 I personally don't know if I could deal with a training partner more than every once in a while just because I'm so into going to the gym for "my time" when I'm there nothing else matters for that 1-2hrs. Just me zoned out in my own little iron world.[/QUOTE]

Funny you should mention that, for  1 of the guys in our group felt kinda thrown when the girls were lifting more then he was.  We then listened to his court case upon defending firearm company.  So, it gets equal amount there from some of us.   I have seen exactly what you mean, even with female partners, but try now to block it out, words or means for making nothing in hitting your zone.  IT will take me a bit, but I know I can do this.  Curt's point about having those with you for making spots needed is real.  Also helping to change weights is another and so on and so forth.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> did deads today and I'm beat to shizzle my nizzle. I'm exhausted.



Yep DOMS set in about half way through the day for me to. Hurt so fuqin good


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Funny you should mention that, for 1 of the guys in our group felt kinda thrown when the girls were lifting more then he was. We then listened to his court case upon defending firearm company. So, it gets equal amount there from some of us.  I have seen exactly what you mean, even with female partners, but try now to block it out, words or means for making nothing in hitting your zone. IT will take me a bit, but I know I can do this. Curt's point about having those with you for making spots needed is real. Also helping to change weights is another and so on and so forth.



Good and bad to everything, and like a friend once said about marriage. "It's not about finding "the one" it's about finding somebody who will put up with all your shit" sort of fits when it comes to training partners to. 

Your going to do great it just takes time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 3

Bench:
125 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 10

BBB Floor Press:
115 x 10,10,8
95 x 10,10

Incline DB:
50's x 10,10,9

Hammer Iso Hi:
200 x 10,10,9

Cable Curls:
95 x 10,10,10​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> "It's not about finding "the one" it's about finding somebody who will put up with all your shit"


 Words to live by


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

@ mayhem festival, best weather at shoreline for an all day ever.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice lineup of acts O. Did you like it?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Nice lineup of acts O. Did you like it?



Show was totally awesome, 

Slipknot brought it with more energy than I've seen them with in years, plus they played almost the whole first CD which in concert is awesome.
Slayer for a change the sound guys didn't overdrive the system and sounded awesome, Mandatory Suicide had the place going. People were walking out thinking there was no way for Slipknot to top them. 
Motorhead this was the first time seeing them and was totally impressed with Lemmy, can't understand a thing he says when talking to the crowd but songs were awesome, and hard to believe it's a 3 person group.

Anthrax headlined the second stage and I was really impressed with the way they worked the crowd into it, so many bands now seem to have lost that connection. And played a good mix of the old and new stuff. 

Overall great weather, and a lot of killer music.  For a change we're cooler than the east coast the last week or so.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 4 (Last Saturday)

Squats:
225 x 5
255 x 5
295 x 11

BBB Squats:
165 x 10
185 x 10,10,10
205 x 10

Leg Extensions:
160 x 10,10,10

DB Rows:
55's x 10
70's x 10,10

Seated Calf:
180 x 20
200 x 20
220 x 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 5 - tired as hell 2.5 hrs of sleep but wasn't to bad

Military Press:
110 x 3
125 x 3
140 x 6

BBB Military Press:
75 x 10,10,10,10,10

Facepull:
180 x 10,10,10

Kelso Shrugs:
130 x 10,10,10

Tate Press:
40's x 10,10,9

OH Cable Ext:
105 x 10,8,7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

You headbanger you


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 6

Deads:
265 x 3
300 x 3
340 x 10

BBB Deads:
205 x 10,10,10
225 x 10,10

Good Mornings:
145 x 10,10,10

Seated Leg Curls:
115 x 10,10,10

Donkey Raise:
340 x 20,15, 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You headbanger you




With all the crazy weather out east are you doing anything worth while for your middle of the week holiday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2012)

Middle of week holidays are not as much fun as 3 and 4 day weekends.  Probably just hang out, eat hot dogs, and watch some baseball 

Dude.... 340 x 10 for deads is crazEE!

Have a great 4th


----------



## x~factor (Jul 3, 2012)

^ agreed!




omerta2010 said:


> Donkey Raise: 340 x 20,15, 12


I forgot about this exercise... wish my gym had this machine!


----------



## Pony (Jul 3, 2012)

Slipknot always plays the.first album and they consistently tear the fucking roof off doing so.

WTH is a donkey raise?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2012)

Always found donkeys to be a pain in my back.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Old School Version:

Arnold Schwarzenegger - Donkey calf - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Pony said:


> Slipknot always plays the.first album and they consistently tear the fucking roof off doing so.



True so true. I've seen them so many times I can't even remember them all but this time they just had about 10x the energy as the last few times I'd seen them.
Slipknot Mayhem Festival 2012 Surfacing live at Shoreline Amphitheatre.[HD] - YouTube

Slipknot Mayhem Festival 2012 Psychosocial live at Shoreline Amphitheatre.[HD] - YouTube

here are more:
69GlassJoe's channel - YouTube


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 5, 2012)

That machine looks great, I will seek it out with my friend. I know he is new to this whole thing. Thanks!

O; your impressive with numbers!
are you going to Lamb of God in Sept here in SF?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks NO, 

I haven't decided if I'm going to hit the Lamb of God show. All depends on if the lead singers gets out of jail by then:
Lamb Of God Singer Remains Jailed, Manager Demands Release - Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV.com

And of course how the work/home situations are going.   But if possible yes I want to go.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 7

Bench:
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 9

BBB Floor Press:
115 x 10,10,10,8,7

Incline DB:
55's x 9, 50's x 9,9

Hammer Iso Hi:
210 x 10,10,8

Cable Curls:
100 x 10,10,10


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2012)

I cant go to concerts...they're past my lame ass bedtime.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I cant go to concerts...they're past my lame ass bedtime.



Sometimes I so hate having to grow the fuck up (and the responsibility that brings with it), used to be able to hit a couple concerts a week and not miss a beat. 

Now one late one and I'm dragging ass all week, but I will not give in and surrender to father time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 1 Day 8

Squats:
240 x 3
275 x 3
310 x 9 (hurt/pulled something in the inner thigh so couldn't get 10)

BBB Squats (went light since above and thought it was cramped but I was wrong):
185 x 10,10,10
205 x 10,10

Leg Extensions:
165 x 10,10,10

DB Rows:
70's x 10,10,9

Seated Calf:
ran out of time, and hurt to walk so left

sitting at my desk all day, it's gotten better and now the area isn't swollen anymore. Plus it doesn't hurt to walk anymore.  that shit scares/pisses me off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Sometimes I so hate having to grow the fuck up (and the responsibility that brings with it), used to be able to hit a couple concerts a week and not miss a beat.
> 
> Now one late one and I'm dragging ass all week, but I will not give in and surrender to father time.


Not only is it past my bedtime, I have hearing loss that was caused from my early concert years, and listening to music way too loud.  For years I used to build my own loudspeakers and ran loud test tone sweeps for hours on end.  I would listen to my system for hours at levels in the 90-105 dB range.  Exposing myself to loud music now would just do further damage.... Yeah I could wear ear plugs, but that is like wearing a condom, lol.

It sucks getting old, but I am doing my best to stay as immature as possible (within reason of course)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

what


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 9

Military Press:
120 x 5
135 x 3
150 x 5

BBB Military Press:
85 x 10,10,10,8
75 x 10

Facepull:
190 x 10,10,8

Kelso Shrugs:
140 x 10,10,9

Tate Press:
45's x 9
40's x 10,8

OH Cable Ext:
105 x 10,10,8


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 10

Deads:
280 x 5
320 x 3
360 x 7 (fuck, had more but that injury from squats came up again, did some research and thing it's a pulled groin) hurt like a bitch to put any pressure on my leg the rest of the day

BBB Deads:
215 x 10
225 x 10,10,10,10

Good Mornings:
hurt to much

Back Extensions:
BW x 10
BW+15 x 10,10

Seated Leg Curls:
120 x 10,8
110 x 10

Donkey Raise:
340 x 20,15, 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

don't know if i'm going to be able to do the 5/3/1 on squats on friday.  but at least I can do chest tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like you need to give it a rest for a few days.....


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> 5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 10
> 
> Deads:
> 280 x 5
> ...


Ease off it. I wouldn't suggest any lower body work except calf work. Groin pulls can affect everything. Just my 2 cents. Rest, ice, compression and elevation. Epsom salts bathing at night also helps, plus some NSAIDS (Aleve works very well and lasts quite long, plus it cuts down on the inflammation). Mega dose some vitamin C (1g spread through the day) and 400 IU of vitamin E, morning and night.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

How's the groin?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2012)

Was wondering myself


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> How's the groin?





juggernaut said:


> Was wondering myself



Ok so why is it that when I read this I hear Beavis and Butthead saying it in the back of my mind.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

But in seriousness, I skipped the 5/3/1 squat day on Friday, and since I despise deload week I decided to just rest.

Did do a little jogging/run this morning with my Golden Retriever and felt good without any tightness, so next week I'll be trying it out again and see how it feels. Good thing is that it's the 5 week so I'll naturally ease back into it.

Gotta this was the weirdest pull/injury I've had, guess it's probably because I'd never had any issues before.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2012)

Bet your Golden loved that


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah she loves playing keep away. Usually after she gets tired of playing fetch.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

Having one of those days, from the minute I got home from the gym.
Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff (Uncensored) [Official Music Video] [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

HELLYEAH - Band of Brothers - YouTube


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Ok so why is it that when I read this I hear Beavis and Butthead saying it in the back of my mind.



I'm Beavis.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought you'd be more like Coach Buzzcut.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oops forgot my bench day before deload/sit on my ass week:

5/3/1 - Round 1 Day 11

Bench:
145 x 5
165 x 3
185 x 8

BBB Floor Press:
115 x 10,10,10,10,10

Incline DB:
55's x 10,9,8

Hammer Iso Hi:
220 x 10,10,8

Cable Curls:
100 x 10,10,10


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 2 Day 1

Military Press:
105 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 7

BBB Military Press:
85 x 10,10,10,8
75 x 10

Facepull:
190 x 10,10,8

Kelso Shrugs:
140 x 10,10,10

Tate Press:
40's x 10,10,8

OH Cable Ext:
105 x 10,9,8


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 2 Day 2

Deads:
250 x 5
290 x 5
330 x 10

BBB Deads:
235 x 10,10,10,10,10

Good Mornings:
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10

Seated Leg Curls:
120 x 10,8
110 x 10

Donkey Raise:
340 x 20,15, 14


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2012)

omerta2010;2897483
[COLOR=#000000 said:
			
		

> Deads:[/COLOR]
> 250 x 5
> 290 x 5
> *330 x 10*


Holy smokes!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2012)

I take it the deads don't hurt your groin? Big weights, big reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

They do big time mostly at the bottom/start of the rep it seemed, that's why I cut my deads short on the 5/3/1 week and didn't even try squats for what will be 2 weeks when I do them on Friday.

I took a week and a half off with nothing other than moderate walking and **crossing fingers** yesterday was no pain in that area so hopefully it's healed.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy smokes!





davegmb said:


> Big weights, big reps



thanks guys, have to admit that yesterday was the closest I've ever come to puking during/after a workout. The gym was over 80 degrees and decided to push it anyway and took me hours to get back to feeling normal. 

Oh yeah and I'm hurting today big time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2012)

I run my gym at 67 degrees with a breeze inside LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I thought you'd be more like Coach Buzzcut.



I dont have hair bruh


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I dont have hair bruh


Maybe not, but I can see you saying "Kick me in the jimmy!".


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kick me in the jimmy - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I run my gym at 67 degrees with a breeze inside LOL



That's the good part of commercial/semi-commercial gyms, this one is smaller than my house, but I love it just need to get them to use the AC in the summer and heat in the winter. 

Plus your way to far away for me to go there.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 2 Day 3

Bench:
130 x 5
150 x 5
170 x 9

BBB Floor Press:
125 x 10,9
115 x 10,9,8

Incline DB:
55's x 9,8
50's x 9

Hammer Iso Hi:
230 x 10,10,8

Cable Curls:
100 x 10,10,10


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 30, 2012)

Round 2 Day 4

Squats:
230 x 5
265 x 5
305 x 10

BBB Squats:
185 x 10
205 x 10,10,10
215 x 10

Leg Extensions:
165 x 10,10,8

DB Rows:
70's x 10,10,9


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 30, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 2 Day 5

Military Press:
115 x 3
130 x 3
145 x 7

BBB Military Press:
85 x 10,10,10,8
75 x 10

Facepull:
190 x 10,10,10

Kelso Shrugs:
machine was busy and I ran out of time

Tate Press:
40's x 10,10,11

OH Cable Ext:
105 x 10,10,8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2012)

Military is moving up nicely!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, it's taking time but finally figured out that slow and steady increases keep me much more healthy. Shoulder pain that I used to always complain about has pretty much gone away. Comes back every time I get anxious or try to force reps. 

Hey what's with the Phillies, head they are maybe going to unload alot of contracts at the trade deadline?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 2 Day 6

Deads:
270 x 3
310 x 3
345 x 10

BBB Deads:
245 x 10,10,10,10,10

Good Mornings:
115 x 10
135 x 10,10

Seated Leg Curls:
120 x 10,8
110 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Jul 31, 2012)

Hamstrings are going to feel that workout for next few days. Do you usually fully recover in time for squats?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 1, 2012)

My worst day for DOMS is always 2x after so thursday. But I'm never fully recovered before squats, but I'll change the number of warmup sets based on how tight the hamstrings are.  Just like yesterday my quads were so sore from squat day and the yard work all weekend that I added in a couple extra warmups.

Plus I've started to use the foam roller every evening, to try to help with the soreness. 

to quote my wife: "something is always sore"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey what's with the Phillies, head they are maybe going to unload alot of contracts at the trade deadline?


See you were on the receiving end on one... Hunter Pence.  Guy is a lousy outfielder, wait and see, he has trouble tracking a fly ball!  He is sort of wild at the plate also, swinging at almost everything.   But that said, he is a decent hitter, sometimes a really good hitter, and should be able to spark your offense


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

We'll see, the race is getting tight and we need somebody to pitch better than AA ball. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 2 Day 7

Bench:
140 x 3
160 x 3
180 x 9

BBB Floor Press:
125 x 10,10,10,7
115 x 10

Incline DB:
55's x 10,10,9

Hammer Iso Hi:
230 x 10,10,7

Barbell Shrugs:
225 x 15,15,12

Cable Curls:
105 x 10,10,10


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

Texas Hippie Coalition: "Turn It Up" Official Video - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

Rev Theory - Light It Up - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2012)

Round 2 Day 8

Squats:
245 x 3
280 x 3
315 x 10

BBB Squats:
215 x 10,10,10,10
225 x 10

Leg Press:
270 x 15
360 x 15
450 x 15

DB Rows:
80's x 10,8
70's x 10

Seated Calf Raise:
200 x 20
220 x 20,18

Donkey Raise:
360 x 12,10
320 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 2 Day 9

Military Press:
120 x 5
140 x 3
155 x 5

BBB Military Press:
85 x 10,10,10,10,8

Facepull:
190 x 15,10,8

Barbell Shrugs:
225 x 15,15,12

Tate Press:
45's x 10,10,8

OH Cable Ext:
105 x 10,10,8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Squats:
> 315 x 10



It hurts my knees to just read this!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> It hurts my knees to just read this!!



Yeah mine took until yesterday to stop hurting.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know why but I liked this song since the first time I heard it on XM Radio.
IN THIS MOMENT - Blood (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

5/3/1 - Round 2 Day 10

Deads:
290 x 5
330 x 3
365 x 8

BBB Deads:
245 x 10,10,10,10,10

Good Mornings:
115 x 10
135 x 10,10

Seated Leg Curls:
120 x 10,9,8


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

Round 2 Day 12

Squats:
265 x 5
300 x 3
335 x 4 (couldn't get into this, to much bullshit going on whole workout felt distracted)

BBB Squats:
255 x 10,10,10,10, 10

Leg Extensions:
165 x 10,10,10

DB Rows:
80's x 10,10,7


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope everybody has a great weekend and stays cool looking to be super hot around here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2012)

Have a great weekend too! Solid deads as always


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 14, 2012)

Deads look great O.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 14, 2012)

Jealous of the squats as usually O, I'd be happy with your assistance squat numbers.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 15, 2012)

You're killing those BBB numbers, O! Dayum!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Deads look great O.





davegmb said:


> Jealous of the squats as usually O, I'd be happy with your assistance squat numbers.





x~factor said:


> You're killing those BBB numbers, O! Dayum!



Thanks guys, lucky for me it was deload week. Been working a lot of changes that hopefully will help the whole work situation. Will know next week and then I'll hopefully get my focus back and break some more PR for reps/weight. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 10, 2012)

how are you?  I know, you've not lost too much ground space on your workouts.  

Give a shout out, so we know your not gone.


----------



## Pony (Oct 3, 2012)

So you havent worked out since 8/10?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this journal defunct???

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Is this journal defunct???


Nope still paying the rent just haven't been home much. 

So over the last 2 months, everything got really crazy were I worked. 

Then an intense week in a conference room after I put in my notice of them trying to figure out everything I did.

Then the new job is great, lots and lots of work but they actually don't expect me to work all day and all night. And when I do they actually appreciate it which feels good for a change.

I did anther round of 5/3/1 right after the one above but lost my freaking log book.

And then had 3 weeks of training and a trip to the main office of my new job. 

But so far gotten 2 workouts in this week, with Fri and Sat coming up. 

Started round 3 of 5/3/1 again just because I never ease into anything. 

Thanks to everybody for asking/caring. And thanks to JD for letting me know that people were in my little old journal here. 

I'm working on being more consistent and posting the workouts here help me with that.

Hope you have all been well.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2012)

you suck and youre fat...but glad youre okay


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 19, 2012)

Howdy stranger, I am in hopes you and yours are doing well. I haven't been a good neighbor on the boards, but it is lightening up, so should gear up soon for some more fun in the weights and cardio.  Good luck to you!


----------

